# The 2015 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 52 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 41 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 16 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 8 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 8 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 25 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 12 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 6 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 8 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 15 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 5 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs Karl Anderson (NJPW 07/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 10/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 8 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 7 ||
Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/08) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs Time Splitters (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
Thunder Rock vs Jumonji Sisters (Stardom 23/09) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (AJPW 29/08) || YES = 1 ||
Shingo vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 5 ||
YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 4 ||
Sakaguchi vs HARASHIMA (DDT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 29/10) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Tag League Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Yukio Sakaguchi vs Isami Kodaka (DDT 28/11) || YES = 1 ||
Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi vs Kazuyuki Fujita & Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Komatsu vs HARASHIMA & Ohka (DDT17/11) || YES = 1 ||






*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 5 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 6 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 11 ||*
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 3 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 4 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
The Devastation Corporation vs Princess Kimber Lee & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara Storming The Castle) || YES = 1 ||
Los Güeros del Cielo vs The Young Bucks (PWG Threemendous 4) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 48) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay (RPW Uprising) || YES = 2 ||
Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre, Jr. (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 2 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (RPW Uprising) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay (RPW Global Wars) || YES = 1 ||
Mt Rushmore vs Euro Trash (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Ricochet (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Jimmy Havoc (Progress Chapter 20) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Gargano vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 51) || YES = 2 ||
Euro Trash vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Aero Star & Fenix vs Drago & Pentagon (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs Zach Sabre Jr (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling The Real Thing) || YES = 1||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 45) || YES = 1 ||
Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Tommaso Ciampa (Progress Chapter 24) || YES = 1 ||






*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 26 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 9 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 19 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 22 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 3 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (Battleground) || YES = 1 ||
Sasha Banks vs Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam) || YES = 3 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam) || YES = 1 ||
Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson (NXT 26/08) || YES = 1 ||
Sting vs Seth Rollins (Night of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
Bayley vs Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 11 ||
Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Baron Corbin & Rhyno (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 2 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 4 ||
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 2 ||
Roman Reigns Vs Kevin Owens Vs Dolph Ziggler Vs Alberto Del Río (Raw 26/10) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns vs Cesaro (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (TLC) || YES = 1 ||



TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 2 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 13/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Sanchez 14/08) || YES = 2 ||
Aerostar, Argenis & Drago vs La Secta & Machine Rocker (AAA 20/09) || YES = 1 ||
Electroshock, Hijo del Pirata Morgan, Carta Brava Jr. vs. Fenix, Aerostar, Argenis (AAA 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Atlantis (CMLL Anniversario) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Rey Cometa (CMLL 19/01) || YES = 1 ||
Angel De Oro vs Polvora (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Titan (CMLL 03/05) || YES = 1 ||
Perro Aguayo Jr vs Myzteziz (AAA 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Dr Cerebro (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 2 ||
Guerrero Maya Sr vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Dr Wagner, La Sombra, Rush vs LA Park, Volador, Atlantis (CMLL 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
Cavernario vs Triton (CMLL 16/09) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Blue Panther & Rey Cometa vs Dragón Rojo Jr,Pólvora & Virus (CMLL 11/09) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. b Boby Z, Disturbio, Hechicero (CMLL 09/11) || YES = 1 ||
Esfinge, Fuego, The Panther vs Puma, Súper Comando, Tiger (CMLL 06/11) || YES = 1 ||


Legend:
Bold Red Text: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better*


----------



## Concrete

GOAL: Not be too friggin' lazy when it comes to watching AND reviewing. So same goal as usual. BRING IT ON 2015! (Already going to be behind by tomorrow)


----------



## mk92071

So last year I made a post and updated every time I watched a ****+ much and I'll do the same thing this year. I'll try to post more reviews and keep up better this year but I'm currently playing catchup with 2014. So yeah. Hopefully match quality this year is better than last year.

*****1/2 *
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Roderick Strong - 4/3

*****1/4 *
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada - 1/4
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi - 1/4
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End - 4/3
Kevin Owens vs. John Cena - 7/19
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi - 7/20
Sasha Banks vs. Bayley - 8/22

***** *
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal - 1/30
AJ Styles, Matt Jackson, and Nick Jackson vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander, and Matt Sydal - 2/14
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata - 2/14
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma - 2/14
Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey - 2/27
ReDRagon vs. The Young Bucks - 3/1
Mil Muertes vs. Fenix - 3/18
Rusev vs. John Cena - 3/29
Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins - 3/29
Angelico vs. Johnny Mundo - 4/1
Trevor Lee vs. Mike Bailey - 4/3
Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett - 4/3
Angelico, Ivelisse, and Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Mr. Cisco, and Castro Cortez - 4/22
Kyle O'Reilly vs. KUSHIDA - 6/7
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - 6/20
Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bailey - 6/26
The Young Bucks vs. Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett - 6/26
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Saburaba - 7/5
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Roderick Strong - 7/10
Ricochet vs. Akira Tozawa - 7/24
Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles - 7/26
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito - 7/26
Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma - 8/1
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii - 8/1
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata - 8/8
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - 8/14
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada - 8/15
ReDRagon vs. The Young Bucks - 8/16
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shunsuke Nakamura - 8/16
Roderick Strong and The Young Bucks vs. Zack Sabre Jr., Tommy End, and Marty Scurll - 8/28
Mike Bailey vs. Drew Galloway - 8/29
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ricochet - 8/29
Super Dragon and The Young Bucks vs. Trevor Lee, Andrew Everett, and Biff Busick - 8/29
Trevor Lee vs. Marty Scurll - 8/30​


----------



## BREEaments03

Tanahashi vs Okada 1/4 *****
Ibushi vs Nakamura 1/4 ****1/2

Almost for sure


----------



## CZWRUBE

My plan for thi year is coming to this thread more often. To see what you guys say!!! Looking forward to another great year in wrestling!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9*
*AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi - ****3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/2*

:clap


----------



## ZEROVampire

*MY MOTYC LIST*

*★★★★3/4

IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 1/4) 

★★★★1/2

IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 1/4) 
BJW Tag Team Championship: Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 5/28)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 8/16)

★★★★1/4

Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW 3/31) 
Best of the Super Jr. XXII Finals: Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (NJPW 6/7) 
NXT Women's Championship - 30 Min IronWoman Match: Bayley (c) vs Sasha Banks (NXT 10/7)
Open the Dream Gate Championship: Shingo Takagi (c) vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate 11/1)

★★★★

Grave Consequences Match: Mil Muertes vs Fénix (Lucha Underground 3/18) 
Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV (AAA 3/18) 
PWG World Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 4/3) 
Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH 5/13) 
NXT Women's Championship: Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch (NXT 5/20) 
World of STARDOM Championship: Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura (STARDOM 6/14) 
RPW British Cruiserweight Championship - 2/3 Falls Match : Will Ospreay (c) vs Matt Sydal (RPW 6/14)
IWGP Heavyweight Championship: AJ Styles (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 7/5)
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 7/10)
GHC Heavyweight Championship: Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 7/18)
World of STARDOM Championship: Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura (STARDOM 7/26) 
Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 7/29)
Lucha Underground Championship: Prince Puma (c) vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 8/5)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 8/14)
NXT Women's Championship: Sasha Banks (c) vs Bayley (NXT 8/22)
World of STARDOM Championship: Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai (STARDOM 12/23)

*


----------



## Good News Barrett

Goto & Shibata / Gallows & Anderson - ***3/4
AJ Styles/Naito - ****
Nakamura/Ibushi - ****3/4
Okada/Tanahashi - ****1/2

YES for All


----------



## The Black Mirror

*NOTE: Everything I have rated at 4 stars and above in the below list gets a "YES" vote from me. All of the ***3/4 matches were just not quite good enough from my perspective, so they do not get the "YES" recommendation.

★★★★¾


Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
PWG World Title Match
PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique (April 3, 2015)


★★★★½


Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
WWE Royal Rumble (January 25, 2015)

Fenix vs. Mil Muertes
Grave Consequences Casket Match
Lucha Underground #1.19 - Grave Consequences (March 18, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Women’s Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
Singles Match
WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)

Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks)
Six Man Tag Team Guerrilla Warfare Match 
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015)

Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Title Match
ROH Final Battle (December 18, 2015)


★★★★¼


Kyle O’Reilly vs. Roderick Strong
Singles Match
ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta (February 21, 2015)

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
Singles Match
WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)

Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal
ROH World Title/ROH World Television Title Match
ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong
Singles Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 2 (May 13, 2015)

Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma
No Count Out/No Disqualification/Iron Man Match
Lucha Underground #1.32 - All Night Long (June 17, 2015)

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks) vs. Kazuchika Okada & Roppongi Vice
Six Man Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 Night 2 (May 16, 2015) / ROH on SBG #196 (June 20, 2015)

John Cena vs. Cesaro
WWE United States Title Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 (July 6, 2015)

Sasha Banks vs. Bayley
WWE NXT Women’s Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn (August 22, 2015)

Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay
Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 (August 28, 2015)

Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr.
Tag Team Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015)


★★★★


Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Women’s Title Fatal Four Way Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

ACH, Cedric Alexander and Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks)
Six Man Tag Team Match
ROH on SBG #178 (February 14, 2015)

Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
WWE Fastlane (February 22, 2015)

Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Title Match
PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015)

reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All (March 1, 2015)

Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
Singles Match
PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique (April 3, 2015)

Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles
Singles Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 1 (May 12, 2015)

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
Six Man Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 2 (May 13, 2015)

Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco
Six Man Tag Team Ladder Match
Lucha Underground #1.28 - Shoots and Ladders (May 20, 2015)

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match
WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
Six Man Tag Team Match
ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)

Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE Live from Tokyo: The Beast in the East (July 4, 2015)

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
WWE United States Title Match
WWE Battleground (July 19, 2015)

Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong
ROH World Title Match
ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII (July 24, 2015)

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1157 (July 27, 2015)

Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes
Lucha Underground Title Match
Lucha Underground #1.39 - Ultima Lucha Part 2 (August 5, 2015)

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins
WWE World Heavyweight Title / WWE United States Title Match
WWE SummerSlam (August 23, 2015)

Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks)
Six Man Tag Team Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 (August 28, 2015)

Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015)

Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
Hell In A Cell Match
WWE Hell In A Cell (October 25, 2015)

Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. The Lucha Dragons vs. The Usos
WWE Tag Team Title Triple Threat Ladder Match
WWE TLC (December 14, 2015)

Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: London (December 16, 2015)


★★★¾


Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish
Singles Match
ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta (February 21, 2015)

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
Singles Match
PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015)

Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
Singles Match
PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015)

Monster Mafia vs. The Young Bucks
Tag Team Match
PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015)

Andrew Everett vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal vs. Moose vs. Tommaso Ciampa
Six Man Mayhem Match
ROH Supercard of Honor IX (March 27, 2015)

Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins
Singles Match
WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco
Lucha Underground Trios Title Tournament Final No Disqualification Match 
Lucha Underground #1.24 - Trios Champions (April 22, 2015)

KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
Singles Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 1 (May 12, 2015)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.
Singles Match
PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock and Shock the Nation (June 26, 2015)

John Cena vs. Cesaro
WWE United States Title Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 (June 29, 2015)

Chris Jericho vs. Neville
Singles Match
WWE Live from Tokyo: The Beast in the East (July 4, 2015)

Cage vs. The Mack
Falls Count Anywhere Match
Lucha Underground #1.38 – Ultima Lucha Part 1 (July 29, 2015)

Pentagon Jr. vs. Vampiro
Hardcore Match
Lucha Underground #1.39 – Ultima Lucha Part 2 (August 5, 2015)

Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens
WWE NXT Title Ladder Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn (August 22, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
Singles Match
WWE SummerSlam (August 23, 2015)

Fenix vs. Matt Sydal
Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 (August 28, 2015)

Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey
Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015)

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks
ROH World Tag Team Title Three Way Match
ROH All Star Extravaganza VII (September 18, 2015)

Bayley vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Women’s Title 30 Minute Iron Man Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Respect (October 7, 2015)

Asuka vs. Emma
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: London (December 16, 2015)*


----------



## Srdjan99

*AJ Styles/Naito- ****1/4 WrestleKingdom
Nakamura/Ibushi- ****3/4 WrestleKingdom
Okada/Tanahashi- ****1/2 WrestleKingdom*
*Ricochet/Timothy Tatcher- ****1/4 Evolve 36
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville ****1/4 NXT*

YES FOR ALL OF THEM

Also, I reserve this spot for this year


----------



## Rah

Was debating starting this, so I could edit the OP at will. Anyway, is everyone still for nominating matches and me (sometimes) tallying shit up? I'll try be a bit more organized, this time around. What's the best schedule to do so, once a week or once a month?


----------



## Groovemachine

I'd vote for once a month. Works nicely as a little recap for the month, allowing a window for those of us to catch up on the good stuff while still relevant.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah once a month sounds good to me too. (Y)


----------



## 777

Joining thread. Looks like I need to get my hands on WK.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I rewatched the final 3 matches of WK again and yeah, the final 2 matches were pretty much perfect. I rated Ibushi/Nakamura from G1 2013 at ****3/4 and Okada/Tanahashi at Invasion Attack 2013 at a full five. The matches at WK imo were just as good if not better so I'm going the full five this early in the year. Incredible.


Maybe as the year winds down to an end, I'll revisit and reconsider, but for now:


*YES*

*Wrestle Kingdom 9*

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi: *****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada: *****


----------



## darkclaudio

YES NAKAMURA VS IBUSHI and TANAHASHI VS OKADA


----------



## Natecore

I personally enjoy the ROH style over NJPW, so take this how you will but there won't be a better match this weekend than the three way between HANSON/Elgin/Ciampa taped for ROH tv next weekend. I'll point to this match forever about how to book and wrestle a triple threat. Check this match out or your end of the year lists won't be complete.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAVEN said:


> I rewatched the final 3 matches of WK again and yeah, the final 2 matches were pretty much perfect. I rated Ibushi/Nakamura from G1 2013 at ****3/4 and Okada/Tanahashi at Invasion Attack 2013 at a full five. The matches at WK imo were just as good if not better so I'm going the full five this early in the year. Incredible.
> 
> 
> Maybe as the year winds down to an end, I'll revisit and reconsider, but for now:
> 
> 
> *YES*
> 
> *Wrestle Kingdom 9*
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi: *****
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada: *****


I concur wholeheartedly with this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Natecore said:


> I personally enjoy the ROH style over NJPW, so take this how you will but there won't be a better match this weekend than the three way between HANSON/Elgin/Ciampa taped for ROH tv next weekend. I'll point to this match forever about how to book and wrestle a triple threat. Check this match out or your end of the year lists won't be complete.


Elgin and Ciampa in a same match?


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Yes
Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
*****

Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*****

What a fucking show,I've never been so in love with wrestling.Those last 2 matches were just beautiful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous

Wrestle Kingdom 9

Tanahashi vs Okada ***** - YES

Nakamura vs Ibushi ***** - YES

I will have to re-watch both sometime this week, but I honestly couldn't believe what I was seeing last night (to be fair it was 4am)


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> I personally enjoy the ROH style over NJPW, so take this how you will but there won't be a better match this weekend than the three way between HANSON/Elgin/Ciampa taped for ROH tv next weekend. I'll point to this match forever about how to book and wrestle a triple threat. Check this match out or your end of the year lists won't be complete.


I'm much more interested in seeing how Del Rio vs. Daniels turned out.

Will get around to watching Wrestle Kingdom sometime in the next day or two. Not believing all this hype thus far.  Styles vs. Naito peaks my interest the most on paper.


----------



## BillThompson

Rah said:


> Was debating starting this, so I could edit the OP at will. Anyway, is everyone still for nominating matches and me (sometimes) tallying shit up? I'll try be a bit more organized, this time around. What's the best schedule to do so, once a week or once a month?


Once a month should be good. 



NastyYaffa said:


> Elgin and Ciampa in a same match?


Toss in the match being a triple threat, a gimmick that is inherently terrible, and that's a match I have no desire to see, ever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm much more interested in seeing how Del Rio vs. Daniels turned out.
> 
> Will get around to watching Wrestle Kingdom sometime in the next day or two. Not believing all this hype thus far.  Styles vs. Naito peaks my interest the most on paper.



I think you've already watched Ibushi/Nakamura from G1 2013 and I'd also recommend watching the Okada/Tanahashi series before going into the PPV. Helps you notice and appreciate a few things more.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW / DDT / KAIENTAI Dojo, 31/12):* Okay, so technically this was the final of the New Years Eve tag team tournament, but it happened after midnight, so I'm sticking it here. Hino & Okabayashi are the stuff of nightmares, and the Yankii boys are already in shreds from their Deathmatch semi-final. The strong style monsters dish out a relentless beating until Kodaka & Miyamoto finally rally and Korakuen boils over ******


----------



## SuzukiGUN

almostfamous said:


> Wrestle Kingdom 9
> 
> Tanahashi vs Okada ***** - YES
> 
> Nakamura vs Ibushi ***** - YES
> 
> I will have to re-watch both sometime this week, but I honestly couldn't believe what I was seeing last night (to be fair it was 4am)


.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Okada vs. Tanahashi (WK9) *****
Nakamura vs. Ibushi (WK9) ****3/4


----------



## Noah Mark

Does anybody have links to the Tanahashi/Okada, Nakamura/Ibushi matches?


----------



## KingKicks

*Wrestle Kingdom 9*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada *****1/2*


----------



## mk92071

I put Nakamura vs. Ibushi and Okada vs. Tanahashi both at around a high ****1/4 with Naka/Ibushi being the better of the two. Honestly Naka/Ibushi was better than any match from 2014 that I've seen. Just Naka lighting a fire under Ibushi's ass and him going insane made me happy combined with some of the ridiculous counters and sequences. Okada/Tanahashi had the main event feel but I kind of was left wanting more, which is usually good but not particularly in the biggest show of the year's main event. It was paced for a match that I thought would go longer and I was hoping there would be a couple good cloverleaf spots down the stretch. Still a phenomenal match.


----------



## BREEaments03

BREEaments03 said:


> Tanahashi vs Okada 1/4 *****
> Ibushi vs Nakamura 1/4 ****1/2
> 
> Almost for sure


Pretty close to having my prediction come true. I just think Ibushi/Naka was way better than ****1/2. Ibushi was a god in that match.


----------



## Natecore

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm much more interested in seeing how Del Rio vs. Daniels turned out.
> 
> Will get around to watching Wrestle Kingdom sometime in the next day or two. Not believing all this hype thus far.  Styles vs. Naito peaks my interest the most on paper.


I'm Not saying don't be interested in El Patron/Daniels. To me if you've seen one Del Rio match you've seen them all. You'll get to see Patron work heel in his comeback moments and completely lose the crowd while Daniels is out there being a reliable veteran who knows his role and works it perfectly.

Just wanted to point out an exciting match which HANSON/Elgin/Ciampa definitely is.


----------



## Kabraxal

Finished Wrestle Kingdom 9... probably 4 matches I'll remember for a bit, though I did take notice of that NOAH talent to tune in for when I can:

Styles/Naito ***1/2 - great match, simple storytelling, but most of the heavy lifting were done by Striker/JR in putting over the Styles Clash. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't until the final few minutes where I was truly pulled in fully.

Okada/Tanahashi **** - great match and some good storytelling. I felt there were a few parts where the style of NJPW threw me off a little but mostly it kept me engaged. That dropkick and JR's call though... tempted to give it another half star just for that. Jesus.

Nakamura/Ibushi ****1/4 - I'll be upfront, Ibushi's "character" doesn't do much for me but damn can he wrestle. And Nakamura continues to be Nakamura and the biggest reason I've tuned in a lot more the past year or so. Just so fun to watch. It was probably one of the better endings as well, where I felt Okada/Tanahashi ended a bit oddly.

Omega/Taguchi... I won't give this a star rating if only because there was a little too much interference, but on a personal level this was probably the match I had the most fun watching. Two good wrestlers, two solid characters, and there was finally a feeling of distaste between the competitors. Add that with the mocking and just good solid psychology and it was a match that I was completely absorbed in from start to finish. 

This year has started out wonderfully for wrestling so far... hopefully RoH and NXT can continue doing what they do and TNA/WWE step their game up. And hopefully this thread and others helps me keep my sanity


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ishii vs. Makabe - **** (no)
AJ Styles vs. Naito - **** (no)
*Nakamura vs. Ibushi - **** 3/4 (YESSSSSSS)*
Tanahashi vs. Okada - **** 1/2 (YES)


Show of the year. I seriously doubt anything will top this.


----------



## KO Bossy

Wrestle Kingdom 9

Okada vs Tanahashi-***** (YES)
Nakamura vs Ibushi-***** (YES)


Will add more later.


----------



## GothicBohemian

More ***** love for Nakamura vs Ibushi and Tanahashi vs Okada. I could dock either match a ¼* so as to come off as less of a raving fangirl, but nah.


----------



## TripleG

Well after watching Wrestle Kingdom 9, I'll say that Tanahashi/Okada, Iishi/Makabe, Styles/Naito, Nakamura/Ibushi, & Suzuki/Sakaraba make a pretty nice Top 5 to start the year off, don't you think so?


----------



## GothicBohemian

^ I kind of forgot about Styles vs Naito. I see how much others got into them and I feel like I should have given them more attention. 

I think it’s my own preferences sneaking in and making me overrate ‘my guys’ over Naito – who I like, whose work I admire and whose matches I generally anticipate. Same for Styles, so maybe it’s just the pairing of them that didn’t excite me all that much. Why, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Concrete

I have a full review in-coming but I am going to wait until it is posted on a new blog before it comes here. SPOILER though:

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 1/4/15): EXCELLENT*

And I have decided to change my ratings up:
-BAD
-OKAY
-GOOD
-(REALLY)GOOD
-GREAT
-EXCELLENT 

It ain't difficult, probably can get rid of (REALLY)GOOD. But yeah, enjoyed Nakamura and Ibushi a ton.


----------



## Zatiel

Concrete said:


> I have a full review in-coming but I am going to wait until it is posted on a new blog before it comes here. SPOILER though:
> 
> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 1/4/15): EXCELLENT*
> 
> And I have decided to change my ratings up:
> -BAD
> -OKAY
> -GOOD
> -(REALLY)GOOD
> -GREAT
> -EXCELLENT
> 
> It ain't difficult, probably can get rid of (REALLY)GOOD. But yeah, enjoyed Nakamura and Ibushi a ton.


This is a ratings system I can get behind! Has literal interpretations, no goofy star rating ambiguity, and no misuse of "Average."

Also, YES to Nakamura Vs. Ibushi. Incredible match.


----------



## Groovemachine

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX - ****3/4 (YES!)

Bloody hell, this was a bit good wasn't it? A very special match indeed. BAH GAWD THE INTENSITY. Ibushi was on another level here, a definite star-making performance. Nakamura continues to be a God and raise the prestige of the IC belt. Regardless of it being a great spectacle, their character work was sublime. Simply wonderful.

Tanahashi/Okada gets ****1/4 from me, and on any other night I'd be raving about it, but Ibushi/Nakamura is all I can think about right now. A hard act to follow, for sure.

Elsewhere, I really enjoyed Ishii/Makabe, and I'd go ***3/4. I'm sure I would normally hate this kind of match but for some reason I was just feeling it on this occasion. Maybe it was because they were legit beating the shit out of each other. Some of those strikes were brutal. Good stuff, although the reliance of fighting spirit stopped it from going into four-star territory.


----------



## malek

Only problem with Wrestle Kingdom 9 is that there is to little of the year left for anyone to top this PPV 

Bit sad knowing that for whole year I wont see better wrestling 

Just kidding, but loved it soooooooo much !


----------



## Cactus

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW) (01/04)*
In my humble opinion, this is the only match from the Dome show that was MOTYC material. Ibushi really is showing the potential to be a main eventer for NJPW (providing if he works on his hokey selling). This was unbelievably violent, much different from their match from the G1 a few years back. Gorgeous strike exchanges that I'm surprised didn't open anyone up and even though I'm the biggest Nakamura mark, I felt myself rooting for Ibushi. I was sucked into the narrative of Ibushi trying to prove himself as a main player. My only complaint is Ibushi's reaction after getting his head stomped on repeatedly, he just stood up and brushed it off and not in that badass puro no-selling way, it just didn't look believable. Thankfully what happened after, made up for it and then some.
*****1/4 - ****1/2*


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Wrestlekingdom 9

Nakamura vs Ibushi - **** 3/4
Tanahashi vs Okada - **** 1/3


I honestly have a hard time seing anyone top the Nakamura vs Ibushi match. Owens/Zayn and Lesnar/Bryan are the only ones that stand a chance. Atleast for the 1st half of the year.


----------



## flag sabbath

Old news now, but pretty much what Groovemachine said:

Ishii vs. Makabe ****3/4*
Nakamura vs. Ibushi *****3/4*
Tanahashi vs. Okada *****1/2*


----------



## looper007

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Wrestlekingdom 9
> 
> Nakamura vs Ibushi - **** 3/4
> Tanahashi vs Okada - **** 1/3
> 
> 
> I honestly have a hard time seing anyone top the Nakamura vs Ibushi match. Owens/Zayn and Lesnar/Bryan are the only ones that stand a chance. Atleast for the 1st half of the year.


That's if Lesnar/Bryan happens, which I don't think will sadly. 

I agree on you're two ratings both excellent main events.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yay for 1/3* ratings :lol


----------



## A.M.

- Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 : ****¾ 
- Kota Ibushi vs. Shisuke Nakamura @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 : ****½


----------



## Groovemachine

First week of January and we are all royally being treated to good wrestling.

*Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering - AJPW New Year Wars 2015 (03.01.15) - *****



Spoiler: Match Thoughts



Shiozaki had some wonderful development during the course of this match, starting out as the plucky underdog, becoming Doering's equal, and eventually getting the better of him. Burning Hammer version of the Go Flasher was a nice nod to Kobashi, loved that, although it was probably the peak of the match. Final segment started to outstay its welcome, but the final visual before the pin was great so I'll let it go.


----------



## Tanner1495

I wrote about Shiozaki/Doering *here* so an in-depth "review". However, I would definitely give it a YES nomination as well as a ****1/4 rating.

As for Nakamura/Ibushi, I also wrote about it *in the same place*, but for short (The review is fairly lengthy, no spoilers though) I give it a YES nomination and the full *****.

That is probably where I will post all my reviews, so I'll drop by occasionally to drop the links and give my nominations and such.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

RAVEN said:


> Yay for 1/3* ratings :lol


I lo'ed pretty hard


----------



## Raindust

Shiozaki vs Doering *** 3/4 Nope. It was a good match though

Ibushi vs Nakamura ***** Liked the intensity of the match, the story of the young boy vs the "old" guy. Gave **** 3/4 to their match at the G1, gotta give them all the snowflakes. YES!

Okada vs Tanahashi ***** That was art. Everything had a reason, every single move made sense. Okada is great at selling and Tanahashi is the Greatest Wrestler In the World. I didn't like the fact Tana went over Okada but the post match was perfect. Okada crying, the young rich boy, who had everything, who was supposed to be the new face (ace) of the company was outsmarted by the veteran. His nemesis. YES!


04/01/2015 we've got our MOTY, not sure if yay..


----------



## Bruce L

*AJPW Triple Crown Championship
Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki *_(All Japan, 1/3)_
★★★¾ match featuring a ★★★★ performance (at least) from Shiozaki.


----------



## seabs

*YES*

*Nakamura/Ibushi was brilliant. Maybe even a tad better than their G1 match. I think it really helps if you see the previous match between these 2 as well as all the previous Tanahashi/Okada matches because I thought to myself several times during each that new fans were missing out on certain neat parts of the match not seeing the other matches. This one actually plays really nicely off Ibushi's amazing hulk up moment in the first match with how they get to Ibushi going HAM on Nakamura. My concern was that it would be too much about recreating that finish here but they managed to get the same but better and feel organic. This match really works when you seriously lay them strikes in as stiff as they did here. Tanahashi/Okada went for something similar but their elbows looked really so so and couldn't create the heat the exchanges did here. I get the people who are low on Ibushi but I really do feel with Ibushi it's because of the Jr. style and not his individual work. Ibushi vs Heavyweights is a great dynamic because he's got the right personality for the Jr. standing up to the Heavies and not taking their shit as well as strikes stiff enough to believably hang with them in this type of match. German spot was nuts. Not many modern matches have a really strong dynamic that I can really get behind but this one definitely did and then both brought the stiffness needed to make the interesting dynamic a great dynamic. This was probably better than anything I liked in 2014. ****1/2*


----------



## Concrete

Okay, the new like feature throws me off but I think you sorta hit something on the last sentence there. This really felt clearly better than all but one match from last year and even then it still could trump the 5/23 CMLL trios from last year. Whether we get to those hights again in 2015 will be seen.


----------



## Rah

Better than Cesaro/Zayn?


----------



## Bubz

Ok I'm sold now. I'll watch the two main events tonight.


----------



## seabs

*I keep forgetting Cesaro/Zayn was last year. It's definitely at least around that level though imo.*


----------



## Bubz

I watched it. Nakamura/Ibushi ruled. *YES* for that. Tana/Okada was great, and I found myself thinking it was oing to be the same old in the first stretch of it but for the second half I was super in to it like I always get when I watch these two wrestle. They're always similar but they usually do enough to change it up and I thought they did enough here. I'm definitely sure they can't have a bad match with each other.


----------



## doctor doom

the MOTY is going to be Nakamura vs Ibushi UNLESS Nakamura an AJ Styles go at it on one of the larger PPV's like KOPW or G1 for the Intercontinental or Heavyweight championship. The only promotion that can outdo NJPW is NJPW


----------



## NastyYaffa

doctor doom said:


> the MOTY is going to be Nakamura vs Ibushi UNLESS Nakamura an AJ Styles go at it on one of the larger PPV's like KOPW or G1 for the Intercontinental or Heavyweight championship. The only promotion that can outdo NJPW is NJPW


I think there are some WWE/NXT matches that could be better than Nakamura/Ibushi. Bryan/Lesnar & Owens/Zayn come to my mind first.


----------



## sharkboy22

WK9

Ibushi/Nakamura *****1/4*

Tanahashi/Okada *****3/4*

Seems I'm in the minority but I preferred the the latter.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're not alone. I slightly preferred the latter too though I rated them both equally. Just a slight preference for Tana/Okada.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Intercontinental Championship
*Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX_)

Interestingly enough, I watched this match on its own and liked it a good margin, but then decided to heed everyone's advice and go back & watch their first encounter at the 2013 G1 (thanks Bruce L ). Their 2013 match was fucking INCREDIBLE and made this almost impossible to top imo. They certainly tried though. Idk what the difference in match times was but this one felt like it was way longer. Everything they did was good and I enjoyed it but I just felt like it was missing something. Their 2013 match hit a hot streak and ran away with it. Shit was nearly flawless. They went all out with the near falls and the crazy shit and it was glorious. I felt like here they never followed through with their momentum and it may have been because I was watching with the JR & Striker commentary but the nearfalls here didn't feel very special at all. I did however love the brutal strike exchanges and the anger both guys showed. That was different. Ultimately, this is a great match but won't be anywhere near the top of my list due to me being weird and not really knowing what was missing from it. The ending felt kinda flat, but the rest of the match was really good. I did watch this twice, by the way. ***** (YES)*

Let me ask this. Before I watch Tanahashi/Okada, do you think there's a specific one of their previous matches I should see first that will improve my view on the newest match? I know they've had 5 or 6 matches prior and I'm not tryin to watch all of them, just one that _may _have something important to do with this year's contest.


----------



## seabs

*Not really ONE match in the same way as Nakamura/Ibushi. Being familiar with both of them as individual wrestlers is really where it helps rather than spots from specific matches they've had but if you're not familiar with either then just hop right into that match.*


----------



## Bruce L

> Let me ask this. Before I watch Tanahashi/Okada, do you think there's a specific one of their previous matches I should see first that will improve my view on the newest match? I know they've had 5 or 6 matches prior and I'm not tryin to watch all of them, just one that may have something important to do with this year's contest.



I actually haven't seen Wrestle Kingdom yet, so I can't say how much more they'll help you get out of the match there, but 6/16/12, 4/7/13, and 10/14/13 are must-see just in and of themselves. This is a feud that's benefited tremendously from the guys getting to know each other as opponents, so I wouldn't be surprised if the WK match paid off elements of all their prior matches, and those three are a class far above and beyond the rest.


----------



## rudyadams

Suzuki vs Sakuraba - ****1/4
Ishii vs Makabe ****1/4
Naito vs Styles ****
Nakamura vs Ibushi - *****
*Tanahashi (c) vs Okada ***** Current MOTY*


----------



## BREEaments03

^^^ nice 1st post nearly two and a half years in the making!

I actually think watching Nakamura vs Okada from G-1 finals helps the Okada vs Tanahashi experience. Okada went for the same finish that finished Naka but Tana was just barely able to escape and it was brilliant imo. A shame that even Ross/Striker failed to be knowledgeable enough to notice/mention that.


----------



## Corey

Just finished *Tanahashi/Okada*. I really liked certain portions of it, but also disliked portions of it. The biggest turnoff for me had to do with the length. I have no problem with long matches if they're paced well and keep my attention, but many of these segments felt so drawn out and took forever. There was quite a bit of stalling throughout the first half of the match, especially when Tanahashi is looking to hit the first High Fly Flow. You watch him stand there for several seconds and miss while later in the match he jumps to the top rope with ease and hits 2 or 3 of them consecutively. It didn't make sense. The forearm exchanges weren't for me either. If you're gonna do that, there has to be more to it. Stiffer strikes, more emotion, just something different. They tried the same type of thing in back-to-back matches and it didn't really work here. 

So now that I'm done complaining, the match did have some really sweet moments. Literally every variation of the High Fly Flow made me raise my eyebrows. The one to the outside was completely epic. I also loved how Tanahashi would go back to attacking the left leg when you totally forgot about it. Some of the counters were beautiful (Okada took a NASTY tombstone) and their were some good nearfalls. When you look at it as a whole though, the first half of the match was an exhibition for Okada, and the last half was for Tanahashi. I'm sure these two have done better together and it's very strange to see people rate this as highly as I've seen. It doesn't really surprise me though because there's a godload of these newer New Japan matches where I just don't see what other folks do apparently. **** 3/4 (NO)*

Oh and for the record I gave Styles/Naito *** 1/2. A very good match that didn't outstay its welcome, had some good selling, a good performance from Styles (as usual), and a cool finish. Sometimes 15 minutes can be better than 30.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher- Evolve 36 ****1/4* _YES_


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (1/3) - **** (No)


----------



## Venegas

I've lurked on here for awhile, never registered until now. I'll definitely be an active participant in this thread. Basically, I don't do star ratings, as I feel that's a great way to spike up OCD and just creates a weird way of viewing matches in general, but I'll keep a list in my signature and will go into detail for every match I vote on/nominate.

_*YES to*_
*Suzuki/Sakuraba*
I feel like the word 'disappointed' shouldn't really be stated considering how much I enjoyed this, but the best way I can put it is, this felt like the first 8 minutes or so of a 15 minute MOTYC. Sakuraba still shines as a tremendous worker when not shoved aside in a throwaway tag match. Might be a bit unrealistic considering his health, but I would LOVE to see him in the G1. Suzuki is just an amazing worker in general and could thrive in any enviorment, as shown here. I've heard a few complaints about how they went from working shoot style, to brawling up the ramp, to going back to shoot style and how that was a big turn off for some. I didn't mind it at all. Considering this was 'submission' rules and not a 'shoot style' match, I don't see why a brawling section should be frowned upon, especially if you've followed the feud. Great grappling sections, although I wish that had gone a bit longer but hey, what can you do? The aforementioned brawling segment was actually very well done, with both guys just trading some nasty open hand strikes. Suzuki sold the arm like a beast, and the transitions/counters towards the end were neat. The way Suzuki killed off Saku at the end really made this for me. Just a fucking nasty running knee that I lost my shit for. If they had gone another 5 at the rate they were going, this could've been argued as MOTN. Still, it's a match I really enjoyed. 

*Nakamura/Ibushi*
Very rarely nowadays do I watch a match, and during the match I lose all sense of my surroundings. This match gave me that special feeling. What can I say? Nakamura's performance in this was all time great. It's the biggest stage in Japan and he fucking killed it. Ibushi brought it too, but this was Nakamura's explanation point on his best in the world hype. Timothy Thatcher (my 2014 pick) is gonna have his work cut out for him if Nakamura turns it on like this on the regular basis. As far as the match itself, tremendous story. You really gotta watch that G1 match before this. The growth of Ibushi between the two matches was a thing of beauty. The guy taunted the almighty Shinsuke, only to be cut off and beaten like the little prick that he is. Creative transitions, cool looking shit that made sense, molten crowd. This had it all. The selling was fantastic. As a huge fan when it comes to the little things, Nakamura hitting the bom-a-ye with the non-injured knee put this over the top for me. Any other worker could've blown that off and nobody would've noticed, but that right there was a nice little touch and is what really separates the good workers from the great workers. This will most likely end up being my MOTY, as I haven't seen a match this good in ages. This decade, only Finlay/Callihan and Punk/Cena from 2011 rival this. All Time Great.

*Okada/Tanahashi*
I'm not the biggest fans of these guys at all. They've been in a number of great matches, but I don't think I've ever though they were the better worker in any of them. I'd go as far as saying that Suzuki CARRIED both of them to great matches. However, they hit this one out of the park. I guess my biggest complaint when it comes to both guys is what they don't really pay much attention to the little things. I.E. Okada is a great seller, but he doesn't really adjust his offense based on the situation, or the fact that Tanahashi seems to just sit there in a headlock as supposed to having any intention on hurting his opponent. For all the little complaints, they were on their A Game when it came to big match wrestling. Pacing, timing, everything clicked. I thought Tanahashi's psychology and offense based around it was very well done, and Okada sold well. The finishing sequence didn't reach overkill as I feared it would. Great match.

Plan to watch Go/Doering and EVOLVE 36/37 over the next couple of days.


----------



## Bruce L

_*Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher *(Evolve 36, 1-9)_
★★★★ — First time I've ever seen Thatcher work a match like this, and I'm quite impressed. Ricochet, of course, rules.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not really "legit" MOTYCs, but 2 VERY good matches that I wanted to recommend:

Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) - ***3/4
Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 36) - ***3/4.

Good stuff. The Ricochet match was also my first Thatcher match, and I am pretty impressed w/ the guy.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 36*

Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher ***-***1/4 MOTN

Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway **



Spoiler: My Explanation



Strong-Galloway is a really fun brawl, but OMG this guys brawled during 9 minutes around and outside the bar, but when they arrives to the ring, the referee stop the match and declared this as no contest??? :jericho2


----------



## Venegas

Watched *EVOLVE 36.*

_*YES to:*_
*Timothy Thatcher -vs- Ricochet*
Timothy Thatcher was the best wrestler in the world last year. If I had been participating on this forum last year, I probably would've nominated around 8-10 of his matches. That's even more impressive considering the fact that he didn't make tape nearly as much as a lot of the top US indie guys. I don't feel like this match was at the level of any of Thatcher's high end matches last year, but this was a good start to his 2015. I guess this was a bit of a styles clash. Thatcher tried to keep Ricochet grounded, worked over the arm/fingers/joints, Ricochet did his cool flippy shit, and it worked, but, I don't know. Don't wanna seem negative on a match I'm nominating, but I did expect a bit more, especially after seeing some high snowflakes on this. Anyways, on the positives. I loved Thatcher's aggression. Some real nasty uppercuts, including one that caused Ricochet to fly into one of the poles outside which was a great spot. The snapping of the fingers will never not make me cringe. Ricochet did a good enough job at selling it, and luckily they came back to the arm work via a pretty well executed, creative SSP into Fujiwara arm bar spot. Finish was fine. I enjoyed this enough for a nomination.

*NOMINATING:*
*Biff Busick -vs- Trevor Lee*
Now, FUCK YEAH, this ruled. The trio of Busick-Thatcher-Gulak is probably my favorite thing in wrestling, and what's crazy is that I may have Busick as the lesser of the three, yet he's still excellent. I've heard Lee receive high praise for awhile now. This was basically a much better version of Thatcher/Ricochet, with Busick really keeping this hyper little fucker on the ground, and Lee responding back with some great desperation shots. Busick is one of the best mat workers in the world today, and it showed in this match. He's great when it comes to the little things, like really working a headlock and putting his weight on you, and those things really added to this match especially. Lee was very impressive and did some cool stuff. I could definitely see this headlining a PWG show in a year or two, and if ROH had their finger on the pulse when it came to up and coming talent, I'd predict that this could be an ROH World Title feud if both guys are still on he indies in a few years. Basically, this ruled, and I can't wait to see more from both guys in 2015.

Another match that barely missed the cut was *Gargano/Strickland.* I could see someone else nominating it, but it just barely was outside of that level for me. I was very impressed with Gargano in it. One last thing, but I'm very glad that EVOLVE is hitting their stride. The concept works great and the roster is STACKED. I may even have an invest in the rankings system. Thatcher better crack that top 3 by WM Weekend, dammit!

EVOLVE 37 nominations (if any) and review of Doering/Shiozaki coming tomorrow.

EDIT: Fuuuuck, I forgot about Styles/Naito. Need to re-watch that one and review it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Zayn vs. Neville from this week's episode of NXT was brilliant. Would probably give it ****, but I have to re-watch it later on.


----------



## NastyYaffa

NastyYaffa said:


> Zayn vs. Neville from this week's episode of NXT was brilliant. Would probably give it ****, but I have to re-watch it later on.


Just re-watched, and yep it was great.

*Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville - WWE NXT 01/14 - **** - YES!*

Those 2 have a great chemistry. I'd say that this is their 2nd best match in the WWE against each other.



Spoiler: My MOTY list



★★★★★

★★★★¾
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★½
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★¼

★★★★
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14)


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES for Neville vs Zayn, ****1/4* from me


----------



## ZEROVampire

*No*

Joe Doering vs Go Shiozaki - AJPW 1/3 ***1/2
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/14 ***


----------



## Venegas

*NOMINATING:*
*Timothy Thatcher -vs- Roderick Strong*
Fuck it. Usually, I watch a show and write about the matches I liked afterwards, but, fuck it. I literally just put this show on pause as soon as the match ended because I need to write about this match right fucking now as it is fresh in my brain. This was incredible. Yeah, Timothy Thatcher was the best in the world last year, but HOOOOLY SHIT was Roderick Strong great in this. Like, what the hell? I pick and choose the ROH I watch nowadays, and I don't really hear too many people singing the praises about Roderick Strong, but if he is really THIS good, then he's one of the best in the world. Where to begin? Very interesting dynamic with Thatcher working underneath. Great mat work to begin with, as is to be expected with Thatcher, but Roddy hung in there as well. And then Roddy just starts cutting him off with these NASTY knees to the head and stomps to the face. None of that 'I'll irish whip you to the corner and you'll lift your foot up lazily because that's the only transition we know' bullshit. Nope, I'm talkin' about stomping your opponents head to get your way out of an armbar, or kneeing the back of your opponents vulnerable head when he's trying to tie you into a pretzel. That really set the tone as from there on out Roddy was VICIOUS with his offense. Every thing was just brutal looking and stiff. This match goes from 'wow I really like this' to 'yo, this fucking rules' once Roddy starts treating Thatcher like a bitch. Of course, Thatcher responds with nasty uppercuts and headbutts and they just go at it from there. No false finishes, no hint of no selling, just a really well put together fake fight that had me on the edge of my seat. If one of the greatest matches of all time didn't take place two weeks ago, this would be the MOTY. As it stands, incredible match.


----------



## hgr423

I liked this match but it ended just when I thought it was going to move into higher gear. I liked Roddy's striking, and I thought his "less is more" approach and Thatcher's selling made the knees look great. I would call this a notable match of the year (NMOTY) but not a MOTYC, similar to Roddy's ROH match with Hero last year. And I'm a huge Roddy fan too. He is the best US wrestler right now in my mind measured by Consistency times Quality. NO.



Venegas said:


> *NOMINATING:*
> *Timothy Thatcher -vs- Roderick Strong*
> Fuck it. Usually, I watch a show and write about the matches I liked afterwards, but, fuck it. I literally just put this show on pause as soon as the match ended because I need to write about this match right fucking now as it is fresh in my brain. This was incredible. Yeah, Timothy Thatcher was the best in the world last year, but HOOOOLY SHIT was Roderick Strong great in this. Like, what the hell? I pick and choose the ROH I watch nowadays, and I don't really hear too many people singing the praises about Roderick Strong, but if he is really THIS good, then he's one of the best in the world. Where to begin? Very interesting dynamic with Thatcher working underneath. Great mat work to begin with, as is to be expected with Thatcher, but Roddy hung in there as well. And then Roddy just starts cutting him off with these NASTY knees to the head and stomps to the face. None of that 'I'll irish whip you to the corner and you'll lift your foot up lazily because that's the only transition we know' bullshit. Nope, I'm talkin' about stomping your opponents head to get your way out of an armbar, or kneeing the back of your opponents vulnerable head when he's trying to tie you into a pretzel. That really set the tone as from there on out Roddy was VICIOUS with his offense. Every thing was just brutal looking and stiff. This match goes from 'wow I really like this' to 'yo, this fucking rules' once Roddy starts treating Thatcher like a bitch. Of course, Thatcher responds with nasty uppercuts and headbutts and they just go at it from there. No false finishes, no hint of no selling, just a really well put together fake fight that had me on the edge of my seat. If one of the greatest matches of all time didn't take place two weeks ago, this would be the MOTY. As it stands, incredible match.


----------



## Tanner1495

Definitely nominating* Kojima/Marufuji* from the 1/10 NOAH show, thought it was just as good as Shiozaki/Doering, but for way different reasons, so ****1/4. I did write a more "in-depth" review *here* but that is the basic premise. Also thought Yankees/TMDK was very good but just missed the threshold.


----------



## flag sabbath

Completely disagree on Marufuji vs. Kojima. Marufuji's transitions are horrible - he repeatedly disrupts Kojima's flow whenever he feels like getting his shit in. Maybe *****


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong

Liked the match. First I've seen of Thatcher, not impressed. You could see on his face how hard he was concentrating, very off-putting. I also thought Thatcher's selling felt a bit forced and wimpy. 

I love Roderick and am interested to see where Thatcher goes from here, he is obviously a capable wrestler.

***1/2


----------



## flag sabbath

I thought Neville vs. Zayn was a decent little match, based almost entirely around familiarity, counters and reversals ****1/2*

That said, Puma vs. Fenix and Susumu vs. Shimizu were both slightly better.


----------



## BillThompson

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong
> 
> Liked the match. First I've seen of Thatcher, not impressed. You could see on his face how hard he was concentrating, very off-putting. I also thought Thatcher's selling felt a bit forced and wimpy.


The concentrating is a part of the gimmick, he's the thinking man's wrestler engaging in a battle of wits as opposed to a purely athletic endeavor. I personally love his selling, he's one of the best in the world at it, as he actually sells long term and really puts over the damage of his opponent.


----------



## Corey

*20-Man Aztec Warfare Match - Lucha Underground Championship
*_Lucha Underground, Episode 9 (Jan. 7)

_I'm not sure how many people in this thread follow Lucha Underground, but I'm kinda surprised this match hasn't been mentioned in here yet (especially since some other lackluster choices have been). The premise of this is basically a 20-man Royal Rumble match. The only difference is the action takes place everywhere and the only way to be eliminated is by pinfall or submission. This was fucking AWESOME. Immediately from the opening two of Mundo (John Morrison) and Fenix, they set the tone for the night. 45 minutes of almost non-stop action to crown the first ever Lucha Underground Heavyweight Champion. They did a great job of highlighting all the major feuds that had been going on throughout the company, i.e. King Cuerno vs. Drago, Chavo Guerrero vs. Sexy Star, Big Ryck vs. Puma & Mundo, etc. I want to especially point out Fenix for putting on an absolute spectacle throughout his duration and to Chavo for being a prick bastard heel and hitting everyone with a steel chair. Keep an eye out for King Cuerno's Red Arrow of Death, which is one of (if not) the greatest tope suicidas I've EVER seen. Thing of beauty I tell ya. I won't spoil too much for the folks that haven't seen this, but everything from the final four down to the end was gold and there was PLENTY of fun shit before that. Symbolism in the final two was a nice touch. I totally loved this and would recommend it to any wrestling fan. You'll enjoy it more if you follow the company though.*

**** (YES)
*


----------



## Máscara Dorada

La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada from Fantasticamania was ****1/4

Full review later.


----------



## Corey

*Lucha Underground Championship
*Prince Puma (c) vs. Fenix (_January 14th_)

So I have to admit that I can see why some of you would think this a stretch considering I've now thrown in the only two Lucha Underground nominations in this thread, BUT, I can't help the fact that I'm absolutely loving this product right now. I have to spoil the result of the Aztec Warfare match to type this, but oh well. This felt like such a refreshing change of pace. These two are basically the same wrestler so I love the fact that they tried to acknowledge that in the opening minutes by having both of them go for the same moves and counter each of them. The match was wrestled at a really nice pace throughout where they each traded control segments and they never got too ridiculously spotty where it became a problem. Some of you may not enjoy this as much as I did (and I understand that) but it's hard for me to not give this the nod when it had so many sequences that wowed me. The Tajiri handspring ace crusher counter into the guillotine spot (that was eventually countered again) and the spot that finished this off were so fuckin awesome. Really good match that felt like one of the great WCW cruiserweight battles of the '90s.

***** (YES)*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WWE Royal Rumble 2015*
*Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins - **** - YES!*

GREAT match. My 2nd favorite WWE match of the year, so far.



Spoiler: My MOTY list



★★★★★

★★★★¾
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★½
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★¼

★★★★
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14)
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble)


----------



## ZEROVampire

**** for the Lesnar selling?? LOL definitive NO! for that match ****1/2 *


----------



## KO Bossy

4 stars it the absolute HIGHEST I'd go for the title match, it had its moments and was overall pretty good, but a lot of no selling (like, stupid no selling that just makes you look bad), finisher fest and little psychology. Typical WWE 3 way, 2 guys work, 1 sits out. Not a MOTY contender, honestly.

Nothing at all came even close to being in the same LEAGUE as the 2 main events at WK9.


----------



## sharkboy22

Lesnar/Rollins/Reigns is no more than ****1/2* and nowhere near MOTY for me. So, NO! (That's what you guys do here right?)

Anyway, MOTY still is Tana/Okada for me.


----------



## Saint Dick

Not a MotYC for me either.


----------



## Concrete

You can keep saying "NO" but in case anyone was wondering, it is only YES that counts for the thing Rah SHOULD be working on.


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Lesnar vs Rollins vs Cena ***1/2


----------



## Corey

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Brock Lesnar (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (_WWE Royal Rumble_)

Apparently I watched a match that was completely different than what the rest of you saw, because this was epic. It was booked SO perfectly. Lesnar totally dominates on the opening bell, going right after Rollins but he escapes the ring. Realizing what kind of monster they're dealing with, Cena & Rollins have to team up for a short bit. One of my favorite parts of the entire match is where Cena hits an early AA on Lesnar and Rollins tries to sneak in to get the pin, but Lesnar kicks out at 1 and Rollins looks shocked. Cena then ran back in the ring and started clubbing on Lesnar again without even acknowledging Rollins. This was such a nice touch, simply like Cena saying 'you have no idea what you're dealing with kid.' They did such a great job showing that Cena was the veteran who knew what he had to do to take down Lesnar, while Rollins simply just wanted to hit a big move and try to steal a win. He even tried so hard at the finish.

Some folks have complained about "no selling"? Have you seen the way Brock Lesnar has been booked the last year? The man is UNSTOPPABLE. The no-selling is his character. The no-selling IS the Brock Lesnar brand. The no-selling was perfect. Will he ever be weakened? We've never seen anyone just run through 3 AAs like it was nothing. How in the hell will they beat this man? It was so well done. Cena laying out Lesnar on the table, just to have your usual Rollins run-in to steal the moment was beautiful. I actually thought Lesnar was hurt for a bit. I could've swore I heard him tell Heyman "I broke my arm", but he must of said rib. Whether he's actually hurt or not doesn't matter because they pulled it off perfectly.

Cena & Rollins carried the show along just fine while Brock was laid out on the floor. There were several times where I thought both of them were gonna win the belt, so that's a major plus for believability. As soon as Rollins laid Cena out in the middle of the ring, I stood to my feet. I knew he was going for the Phoenix Splash and I don't think he's ever used that move in a WWE ring to this point. He hits it and the MONSTER AWAKENS! Back with a vengeance as he cleans house, but then Rollins looks like he's gonna win the with briefcase again!? Had me on the edge of my seat, but Lesnar still comes out looking unstoppable. Wounded animal stands tall while Rollins continues to look like a million bucks. The idea that this was just another WWE 3-way where one guy lays on the floor while the others duke it out is ridiculous. This was booked perfectly based on storyline. Take out the unstoppable monster and fight it out in the ring. Incredible match. Watching it the 2nd time took a little bit of luster off, but there were so many quality nearfalls and the ending was SO fucking exhilarating. Gonna be my MOTY for a long time.

***** 1/2 (YES!!!)
*


----------



## KO Bossy

To each their own. It wasn't a bad match at all, but I just wasn't THAT into it. Rollins was the MVP for sure. But maybe its just the WWE style I can't get into now. Cena takes a curb stomp, he and Rollins are up at the same time...what? That makes no sense. Why would Rollins risk that spot onto Lesnar? It just feels like moves for the sake of moves. I have to hit this AA because...the script says so. The AA didn't work at first, and 3 more didn't work, WHY ARE YOU STILL USING IT? Try something else.

The spear through the barricade spot is treading into overused territory.

I thought it was overbooked, too. J&J, Lesnar fake out, stretcher and doctors, briefcase, steel steps...

And again, the WWE's use of finishers to add drama to a match is so fucking lazy. Look at Austin/Bret. How many finishers? 1 Stunner from Austin, 1 Sharpshooter from Bret. This had like...6 AAs, at least 3 Curb Stomps, 2 F5s minimum...how about some real drama and peril? Why is the beast playing possum and acting like a coward? He doesn't need to, he's Brock Lesnar? Can we ever have a 3 way that isn't 2 guys in, 1 guy rests? It feels to typical.

Also, I might buy Brock's no selling a bit more if a punch with a chain and single AA didn't beat him his first match back and make him look like a chump.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (_WWE Royal Rumble_)
> 
> Apparently I watched a match that was completely different than what the rest of you saw, because this was epic. It was booked SO perfectly. Lesnar totally dominates on the opening bell, going right after Rollins but he escapes the ring. Realizing what kind of monster they're dealing with, Cena & Rollins have to team up for a short bit. One of my favorite parts of the entire match is where Cena hits an early AA on Lesnar and Rollins tries to sneak in to get the pin, but Lesnar kicks out at 1 and Rollins looks shocked. Cena then ran back in the ring and started clubbing on Lesnar again without even acknowledging Rollins. This was such a nice touch, simply like Cena saying 'you have no idea what you're dealing with kid.' They did such a great job showing that Cena was the veteran who knew what he had to do to take down Lesnar, while Rollins simply just wanted to hit a big move and try to steal a win. He even tried so hard at the finish.
> 
> Some folks have complained about "no selling"? Have you seen the way Brock Lesnar has been booked the last year? The man is UNSTOPPABLE. The no-selling is his character. The no-selling IS the Brock Lesnar brand. The no-selling was perfect. Will he ever be weakened? We've never seen anyone just run through 3 AAs like it was nothing. How in the hell will they beat this man? It was so well done. Cena laying out Lesnar on the table, just to have your usual Rollins run-in to steal the moment was beautiful. I actually thought Lesnar was hurt for a bit. I could've swore I heard him tell Heyman "I broke my arm", but he must of said rib. Whether he's actually hurt or not doesn't matter because they pulled it off perfectly.
> 
> Cena & Rollins carried the show along just fine while Brock was laid out on the floor. There were several times where I thought both of them were gonna win the belt, so that's a major plus for believability. As soon as Rollins laid Cena out in the middle of the ring, I stood to my feet. I knew he was going for the Phoenix Splash and I don't think he's ever used that move in a WWE ring to this point. He hits it and the MONSTER AWAKENS! Back with a vengeance as he cleans house, but then Rollins looks like he's gonna win the with briefcase again!? Had me on the edge of my seat, but Lesnar still comes out looking unstoppable. Wounded animal stands tall while Rollins continues to look like a million bucks. The idea that this was just another WWE 3-way where one guy lays on the floor while the others duke it out is ridiculous. This was booked perfectly based on storyline. Take out the unstoppable monster and fight it out in the ring. Incredible match. Watching it the 2nd time took a little bit of luster off, but there were so many quality nearfalls and the ending was SO fucking exhilarating. Gonna be my MOTY for a long time.
> 
> ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)
> *


*Nice write-up. I'm right there with you and agree with everything you said in your analysis. I want to watch it a second time before I give my official rating, but I think I'm somewhere near ****1/4.*


----------



## Sephiroth

**** 1/2 YES

***** for Seth Rollins being a badass motherfucker


----------



## tboneangle

***** for 3 way. Loved every second of it. My dad was literally pissed at everything ROLLINS did. So even for a casual it did what it needed. YES


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Check out my signature for my lucha libre MOTY list!


----------



## SMetalWorld

Triple Threat is ****3/4 from me! A hell-fucking-yes!


----------



## Goku

triple threat was good. four stars.


----------



## Zatiel

YES! for Lesnar Vs. Cena Vs Rollins. Absolute blast. Rollins shook up the Cena/Lesnar dynamic well. Lesnar could not be a bigger babyface to me after that match. A monster face.


----------



## DOPA

Man finally watched WK9. Why the hell am I still watching WWE? I mean I was watching NJPW before but god damn.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi 1/4: *****1/2*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada 1/4: *******

YES to both obviously.


----------



## T-Mack

Dorada said:


> Check out my signature for my lucha libre MOTY list!


Is that Flamita match online anywhere?


----------



## Brock

****1/4 for the RR triple threat.

Brock fucking Lesnar and Seth fucking Rollins. :lenny


----------



## Máscara Dorada

T-Mack said:


> Dorada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my signature for my lucha libre MOTY list!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Flamita match online anywhere?
Click to expand...

You can parts of it on YouTube, or you can buy it from Black Terry Jr. for like 5 bucks!


----------



## Bruce L

_*Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins *(WWE, _Royal Rumble_ [1/25])_
★★★★

And, finally:

_*IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi *(New Japan, _Wrestle Kingdom IX_ [1/4])_
★★★★¾

_*IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada *(New Japan, _Wrestle Kingdom IX_ [1/4])_
★★★★½


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am gonna give Bryan vs. Rollins from RAW ****, so that's a YES vote from me. Absolutely loved the match, and I marked out when I saw Bryan busting out a Danielson Special. :banderas I might be overrating it a little bit, but I absolutely loved it. My WWE MOTY atm.

*WWE RAW 02/02:
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins - **** - YES!*



Spoiler: My MOTY list



★★★★★

★★★★¾
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★½
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)

★★★★¼

★★★★
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (WWE RAW 02/02)
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14)
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble)


----------



## Rah

Puro:
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 25 ||*
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 33 ||*
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||





US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||



WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 1 ||










Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 1 ||








Legend:
*Bold Red Text*: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better













Concrete said:


> You can keep saying "NO" but in case anyone was wondering, it is only YES that counts for the thing Rah SHOULD be working on.


Go play in a drain, ya goof. People wanted it once a month.




T-Mack said:


> Is that Flamita match online anywhere?


http://www.youtube .com/watch?v=bCEQfiaAskc|| http://www.youtube .com/watch?v=Z6Gu_xyDAZw


----------



## X Spectrum

Tanahashi vs Okada - Wrestlekingdom 9 *****
Ibushi vs Nakamura - Wrestlekingdom 9 *****
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Royal Rumble 2015 **** 1/2
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins - RAW, February 2nd, 2015 **** 1/2


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Keep forgetting to post this

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins - **** 1/2

YES


----------



## Samaael

Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (02.01.2015): Yes

Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01/2015) Yes


----------



## Groovemachine

*Finn Balor vs Hideo Itami - WWE NXT Feb 4th - ***3/4*

This was definitely Itami's best showing in WWE so far. He had an awesome stiff strike exchange with Balor and for a few minutes they both went balls to the wall. Itami showed a lot more fire here than he has in recent weeks; his character is starting to shine and I could see him doing a good fiery babyface gimmick if they were to push him in singles competition. 

They played up the fact that they knew each other well as tag partners, which meant we had a ton of counters and reversals and it all looked very slick indeed as each man tried to gain the upper hand. Both men's offense clicked here and this was just another great NXT main event. Roll on NXT Rival next week.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs Kota Ibushi, Yuji Okabayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto - DDT SWEET DREAMS 2015 1/25 ***3/4

FANTASTIC MATCH*


----------



## Samaael

ZEROVampire said:


> *HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs Kota Ibushi, Yuji Okabayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto - DDT SWEET DREAMS 2015 1/25 ***3/4
> 
> FANTASTIC MATCH*


This definitely seems like a four star plus match with those names


----------



## flag sabbath

Great stuff from Bryan and Rollins on Raw. Rollins has come so far from his Tyler Black days in terms of pacing & confidence when controlling a match, and making less mean much more ****3/4*

The top two bouts at DDT Sweet Dreams were also excellent. Akito vs. Oishi featured some wonderfully creative uses of the No Rope Breaks stipulation ****3/4* While Strong BJ & Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA set up the two big Saitama title matches perfectly. Essentially, the tag champs are in a fuckload of trouble, unless Takeshita can sneak a German on Sekimoto. And Ibushi and HARASHIMA are gonna leather the shit out of each other a la Kota & Shinskay. Can't wait ******


----------



## Good News Barrett

few from new beginning in Osaka

Ibushi/Honma - ****
Bucks/Time Splitters/reDragon - ****
Shibata & Goto / Gallows & Anderson - ****
Styles/Tanahashi - ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good News Barrett said:


> two from new beginning in Osaka
> 
> Ibushi/Honma - ****1/2
> Styles/Tanahashi - ****


Got a link to the show/matches?


----------



## Good News Barrett

NastyYaffa said:


> Got a link to the show/matches?


already in njpwworld


----------



## Raindust

NJPW The New Beginning 

reDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks **** 1/4 *YES*
Honma vs. Ibushi **** *NO*
AJ Styles vs. Tanahashi *** 3/4 *NO*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka*

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma - **** - YES!
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **** - YES!*

I was surprised at how short Ibushi/Honma was, but it was so damn great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*NXT Takeover: Rival*
*Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor - ****1/4 - YES!
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - ****1/4 - YES!*

So yeah... That show was FUCKIN AWESOME.


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
NXT Takeover: Rival
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor ***1/4
Charlotte (c) vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks ***1/4
Sami Zayn (c) vs Kevin Owens ***

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/2
reDRagon (c) vs Young Bucks vs Time Splitters ***1/4


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - **** (NXT Takeover:Rival)

NO...loved this but I know they'll top it later on in the year


----------



## Vox Machina

NastyYaffa said:


> *NXT Takeover: Rival*
> *Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor - ****1/4 - YES!
> Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks - **** - YES!
> Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> So yeah... That show was FUCKIN AWESOME.


Explain how Zayn/Owens is higher than the divas match.

Neville vs. Balor - 4.5/5
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky vs. Sasha - 4/5
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - 3.5/5


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sol Katti said:


> Explain how Zayn/Owens is higher than the divas match.
> 
> Neville vs. Balor - 4.5/5
> Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky vs. Sasha - 4/5
> Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - 3.5/5


Owens vs. Zayn had some damn great psychology/storytelling. I was completely hooked from start to finish.


----------



## Vox Machina

NastyYaffa said:


> Owens vs. Zayn had some damn great psychology/storytelling. I was completely hooked from start to finish.


It had great storytelling, but so did the ladies' and it was just a better match all-around. In my opinion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sol Katti said:


> It had great storytelling, but so did the ladies' and it was just a better match all-around. In my opinion.


Well I can respect that.  Those 4 ladies put on a great match, and I am very happy that Sasha won.


----------



## Corey

I usually don't post in here to refute what other people are YEsing, but I figured I should do that this time around (with some actual reasoning other than just throwing out stars and moving on).

I'm NOing everything from New Beginning on Osaka. None of the matches mentioned in here were bad, they just simply weren't good enough and a lot of folks are going nuts with stars.

Honma/Ibushi, the Jr. Tag Title 3-way, and Styles/Tanahashi all get *** 1/2 from me. Honma/Ibushi was a good 12-minute sprint, but there's nothing about it that says MOTYC. Nothing. Tag Title 3-way was a lot of fun and had some great sequences. If the same match would've taken place on American soil, the fans would've lost it.

Styles/Tanahashi I wanna talk about on its own. An unfortunate disappointment, having watched both of their matches from last year just today. I can appreciate the fact that the match was completely different than the other two, but it just wasn't as good. There was really no point during the match where you thought Tanahashi was going to win. It was almost all AJ and all Bullet Club. It certainly made for a good story that Tana busted his own head open to try to take out everyone on the outside, but it didn't help him in the long run. The match itself was paced very slowly too, which is one of the problems I had with Tana/Okada at Wrestle Kingdom. AJ worked over Tana's back early in the match, but it didn't really go anywhere. The ending was really surreal to watch on how it went down. It's kind of shocking how easy it looked. So to wrap this up, 3 good matches for sure, but no MOTYC on this show. 

Sometimes it's easier to point out so many flaws for a match when it's just flat out not as good as you're expecting it to be, but don't let what I said detract from the good parts in Styles/Tanahashi. I mean, it's still AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi now. They just somewhat missed the wagon on this occasion.


----------



## Rah

It was Honma/Ibushi!


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES for:
*
Owens/Zayn- ****1/2
Four Way Womens Title Match- ****1/4
Neville/Balor- ****


----------



## Goku

Owens/Zayn was some next level shit. WWE MOTY so far imo.

lel at the divas match being compared to it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Between the storytelling in Zayn/Owens and Reigns/Bryan in the Tag Team Turmoil on SD! this was a refreshing week for WWE TV. 

YES to the Women's 4 Way at RIVAL and Zayn/Owens


*Reigns/Bryan vs The Usos - SD! Tag Team Turmoil*

I'll nominate it because it was so refreshing to see a WWE tag team match that was based completely on storytelling more than fun spots. Match built very slowly but I loved how it developed. It had a nice finishing stretch too. We need more Bryan vs Usos, they were beating the shit out of each other.

Not a high end match by any means, but it's worth a watch (the whole TTT to be honest, not just the Usos portion) and it deserves some love.


----------



## Goku

no disrespect to the women btw. Just though Zayn/Owens was far superior.

Neville/Balor was better than the 4-way as well.


----------



## Groovemachine

Well Trips has done it again, hasn't he? Cracking show for NXT once again last night.

*Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival - ****1/4 (YES)

Sascha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival - ****

Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival - ***3/4*



Spoiler: Thoughts



That 4-way women's match was FANTASTIC. Each woman had their moment to shine and were given a close nearfall, which helped them all look like bonafide stars and more than worthy of holding the strap. Above all, they all looked like they CARED about the championship, it was a big deal. Loved the lead up to the finish with Charlotte refusing to tap out. If you'd have told me a week ago that I'd be rating this one above Balor/Neville, I'd have punched you in the face. Ladies I take my hat off to you.

Main event was just glorious storytelling, I almost felt like applauding. The guys at gorilla must have thought they hit gold with the way Full Sail reacted...hook, line and sinker. Everyone thought it was going to be a DQ finish and they baited us in perfectly. Owens looks like a total BEAST now and Zayn was never pinned, thus never truly 'lost' the title...rematch is going to be off the charts.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sara Del Rey must be so proud.


----------



## KingKicks

*NXT Takeover: Rival*
Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville ******


----------



## almostfamous

*Rival*

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn ****1/4 *YES*

Sascha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch ****

Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor ***1/2

*New Beginning*

Ibushi vs Honma ***1/2
Bucks vs Time Splitters vs ReDragon - ****
Shibata & Goto vs Gallows & Anderson - ***1/2
Styles vs Tanahashi - ***1/2


----------



## NakNak

*Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn ***** (NXT Rival)*
Maybe i'm mad, but i loved this, the storytelling, the calculating heel that Owens was in the match, the way Zayn keep on fighting, everything. Maybe i'm one of the minority, but i give this the full 5 stars for being very old school (in an AWESOME F'N WAY, Btw).


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles - **** (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka)

NO


Honma vs. Ibushi was really good but I hyped it up too much. Only going *** 1/2 for that. If that had more time, it could have been a MOTY.


----------



## Samaael

Nothing from New Beginning. Jr Tag title match was particularly woeful


----------



## DOPA

Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ****** YES for now. Great match. Only thing from New Beginning in Osaka worth mentioning here.


----------



## Taroostyles

I actually thought Finn and Neville was the much better match but they were both spectacular.

Finn/Neville-****1/2
Zayn/Owens-****


----------



## malek

Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch ****1/4

By far the best female match I've ever seen. I hate watching women in the ring, but this was simply amazing from start to finish. Even little show of respect in the end fitted in perfectly.

Sasha Banks must be the best female wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Just finished watching NXT moments ago so it’s fresh in my mind.

*Owens/Zayn*

The storytelling pulled me in. Not that I wasn’t expecting something epic but this managed to steal the show for me, and considering how good those two hours were that’s major praise from me. I don’t even participate in this thread very often but I just had to add my support for a match of this calibre. *Yes*

Not throwing a yes at either, but honourable mention to both:
Neville/Balor
Sasha/Charlotte/Bailey/Becky


I still haven’t seen New Beginning but reading what others are saying I’m not sure if |I’ll find anything special there or not.


----------



## Samaael

Sweet dreams DDT


Next up extreme KOD title match I think
Akito © vs. Makoto Oishi
Nice promo video to begin. A bit different. 
Nice beginning segments. A sweet segment of ground work to begin with a bunch innovative transitions. I really liked this. A very interesting angle when Akito just sits down after having his leg worked on. He crosses his legs and just sits there, imposing some psychological baulk and Oishi stands there looks around and kicks his leg. A bit of a postmodern touch here. I liked it. 
The match was very back and forth with no clear dominating dude. The leg is worked into the finish. Very good match. Went from orientation to later parts of a rise of action quickly. The finish wasn’t clearly defined. Finished with a strange submission. There must not have been rope breaks in this one due to title match stipulations. A lot of innovations on spots in this match which I loved. Great storytelling.
***3/4
Harashima, Endo and Takeshita vs. Kota Ibushi and Strong BJ Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Obakayashi 
Out of this world. Amazing finish. The triple team stomp by Ibushi was a little underwhelming. I watched this last night so I cant remember detailed analysis/spots. Just take my word for it. ****1/4.


YES for both


----------



## hgr423

NakNak said:


> *Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn ***** (NXT Rival)*
> Maybe i'm mad, but i loved this, the storytelling, the calculating heel that Owens was in the match, the way Zayn keep on fighting, everything. Maybe i'm one of the minority, but i give this the full 5 stars for being very old school (in an AWESOME F'N WAY, Btw).


Owens/Zayn was a good match but not exactly a Misawa/Kobashi 5 star classic. ***


----------



## DomoDaDude

lol nothing from that NXT show is MOTYC. Same for New Beginning.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NO!!!*

*NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11*

Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi ***1/2
IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship: reDRagon (c) vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters ***1/4
IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs AJ Styles ***1/4

*NXT TakeOver: Rival 2/11*

Adrian Neville vs Finn Bálor ***1/4-***1/2
NXT Women's Championship: Charlotte (c) vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch ***1/4
NXT Championship: Sami Zayn (c) vs Kevin Owens ***


----------



## NakNak

hgr423 said:


> Owens/Zayn was a good match but not exactly a Misawa/Kobashi 5 star classic. ***





DaMenace88 said:


> lol nothing from that NXT show is MOTYC. Same for New Beginning.


Heh, i rewatch the match. **** 1/4 (maybe i was high as fuck before lol). I think it was a great match, but not a classic or anything like that, maybe it was the "live experience" or whatever.


----------



## Good News Barrett

New Beginning in Sendai

Honma/Ishii - ****3/4 - *YES*
Nagata/Nakamura - **** - *YES*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good News Barrett said:


> New Beginning in Sendai
> 
> Honma/Ishii - ****3/4 - *YES*
> Nagata/Nakamura - **** - *YES*


Honma/Ishii that good? :shocked:

Can't wait to watch it. Some of my friends said it was even better than Naka vs. Ibushi.


----------



## Samaael

farrrkkkinnnn ishiiiiiiiii


----------



## Good News Barrett

NastyYaffa said:


> Honma/Ishii that good? :shocked:
> 
> Can't wait to watch it. Some of my friends said it was even better than Naka vs. Ibushi.


it rocked but still Nakamura/Ibushi is the MOTY so far


----------



## Rah

Honma/Ishii gel crazy well.


----------



## Corey

Rah said:


> Honma/Ishii gel crazy well.


How ironic is it that this match actually happened after my typo?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Thought Honma/Ishii was great, but not as great as I thought it was gonna be. ***1/2 for that match.

I thought Nakamura/Nagata on the other hand was a classic. I fuckin loved that match. My 2nd favorite match of 2015, so far.

So basically....
*The New Beginning in Sendai*
*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***1/2 - NO!
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata - ****1/2 - YES!!*


----------



## rudyadams

*NEW BEGINNING IN SENDAI*

Nakamura (c) vs Nagata ****1/2 *YES*

Ishii vs Honma ****1/2 *YES*

*NEW BEGINNINING IN OSAKA*

Tanahashi(c) Vs AJ Styles ***3/4 *NO*

Honma vs Ibushii ***1/2 *NO*


----------



## amhlilhaus

malek said:


> Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch ****1/4
> 
> By far the best female match I've ever seen. I hate watching women in the ring, but this was simply amazing from start to finish. Even little show of respect in the end fitted in perfectly.
> 
> Sasha Banks must be the best female wrestler I've ever seen.


surprising when I see posts like this in this section of the forum. I assumed that the people posting here were wrestling fans, and appreciated the history of the sport.

that said, for as decent, and only decent, the nxt women's 4 way was it doesn't hold a candle to what all japan women did in the 80's and 90's.

not even close to what manami toyoda, mima shimoda, aja kong, akira hokuto and bull nakano did with each other.

you want to see true crowd heat? watch the crush girls vs dump matsumoto.


in other opinions, I thought the smackdown tag team turmoil match was 4* at least, from the action to the dynamics between reigns and bryan, it was epic in its storytelling and it advanced their feud. great stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa

amhlilhaus said:


> in other opinions, I thought the smackdown tag team turmoil match was 4* at least, from the action to the dynamics between reigns and bryan, it was epic in its storytelling and it advanced their feud. great stuff.


Agreed man. Especially the Usos part was great.


----------



## Samaael

amhlilhaus said:


> surprising when I see posts like this in this section of the forum. I assumed that the people posting here were wrestling fans, and appreciated the history of the sport.
> 
> that said, for as decent, and only decent, the nxt women's 4 way was it doesn't hold a candle to what all japan women did in the 80's and 90's.
> 
> not even close to what manami toyoda, mima shimoda, aja kong, akira hokuto and bull nakano did with each other.
> 
> you want to see true crowd heat? watch the crush girls vs dump matsumoto.
> 
> 
> in other opinions, I thought the smackdown tag team turmoil match was 4* at least, from the action to the dynamics between reigns and bryan, it was epic in its storytelling and it advanced their feud. great stuff.


ajw was insane in the 80s/90s Toukon Retsuden cover that period quite extensively.

crush girls vs Gokuaku Domei was terrific and very over at the time


----------



## DOPA

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (11/2): ****3/4* (NO)

Sascha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ****** (YES)

Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (11/2): *****1/4 *(YES)


----------



## Samaael

Title match 
Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Soya.

This was a stylised match. I don’t feel compelled to give this a good rating but I will because it did all the things I like to see in a match. The structure was tight and rigid. Mutoh worked Soya’s leg. He gave him like 20 dragon leg screws. The legwork worked into the finish where Soya tapped out to a figure four I think. At the same time, I didn’t find the match particularly exciting. There was no real climax so to speak, so it was missing that. Mutoh was really good. I think Soya’s got a bit to work on. I think it was almost up to him to initiate the finish, but he didn’t do it very well, he just delivered a bunch of slammy power moves and went for the pinfall straight away and the crowd didn’t engage at all. I liked this match better than the main event at New Beginning in Osaka and I gave that ***3/4 so I have to give this something better because I thought it was better. So im giving it 4 stars for the fact it fulfilled all criteria I like in a match. 
****


----------



## Natecore

amhlilhaus said:


> surprising when I see posts like this in this section of the forum. I assumed that the people posting here were wrestling fans, and appreciated the history of the sport.
> 
> that said, for as decent, and only decent, the nxt women's 4 way was it doesn't hold a candle to what all japan women did in the 80's and 90's.
> 
> not even close to what manami toyoda, mima shimoda, aja kong, akira hokuto and bull nakano did with each other.
> 
> you want to see true crowd heat? watch the crush girls vs dump matsumoto.
> 
> 
> in other opinions, I thought the smackdown tag team turmoil match was 4* at least, from the action to the dynamics between reigns and bryan, it was epic in its storytelling and it advanced their feud. great stuff.


The 80s were 25 years ago and the 90s 15 years ago. God forbid somebody say a women's wrestling match in 2015 was great or the best they've seen. The Fatal Four Way was far better than "decent." It was a revelation for women's wrestling promoted by the WWE. Maybe Mickie James/Trish Stratus from WM22 was as good n the last 20+ years in the WWE. Maybe a new style of women's wrestling isn't what you're looking for but just maybe this was the match that will propel women workers back into the spotlight.

Not a decent match, but a great match. In fact one of the best women's matches of all time. I won't soon forget it.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Cesaro vs Sin Cara from WWE Main Event 2/10 No MOTYC but Awesome Match. Best WWE Match so far ***1/2


----------



## Srdjan99

NO for Ibushi/Homma: ***1/2 and redDRagon vs Young Bucks vs Time Splitters: ***3/4 from NEw Beginning in Osaka. 

Gonna watch that Homma/Ishii match today


----------



## hgr423

Natecore said:


> Not a decent match, but a great match. In fact one of the best women's matches of all time. I won't soon forget it.


What did you like about it? Thanks.


----------



## Last Chancery

I'd give the Tag Team Turmoil match from SmackDown a solid 4, nothing less or more. It wasn't a blow-away match, action-wise, but it did so many of the little things just right to qualify. From Reigns and Bryan bickering, and the dynamics in play between the two and the Usos ("We HAVE to win!" = "This is HOW I win!"), to the casual pacing, to the somewhat unique finish, I really dug it. Super long match by SmackDown and WWE standards but it never felt like a slog or a chore to sit through. Felt like a Sunday afternoon watching golf, something you can keep on the TV at a reasonable volume, taking comfort knowing it's there, watching closely but not too closely... does that make sense?


----------



## seabs

*Ok I'll talk about these first as they're not actual MOTYCs but they're well worth watching and my 2 WWE MOTYCs right now.*

*Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos - Smackdown 13.02.2015*
_With WWE matches being so formulaic these days when you get something like this it really stands out and becomes better viewing simply for it being something different. Something different isn't why this is great though. The dynamic between Reigns and Bryan is really great. Bryan does the majority of the work which will no doubt give Reigns haters plenty of ammo but Reigns was brilliant in this too. His work on the apron was awesome and he got the story of the match over better than Bryan did. Spot where Bryan's going HAM on the floor and Reigns breaks him off was awesome and played into the cousins dynamic really well too. Bryan's "this is how I win" line was a bit stupid as it's not how he wins but still. Bryan and The Uso(s?) really bring it to each other here too and have some awesome stiff exchanges where The Usos really bring the stiffness for a change too. This fall of the match went really long but it never felt long to fill time and it really benefited from having that time to let the story they were telling play out at a natural pace. This is my WWE MOTY right now and yes I've seen the Rumble and Zayn/Owens._

*Cesaro vs Sin Cara - Main Event 10.02.2015*
_Cesaro. New Sin Cara aka Hunico. On a show that WWE don't care about. With a good 15 odd minutes. Yeah there's reason to be excited about this and it didn't disappoint. I said just that one was my WWE MOTY but this one would have been (albeit for a short span of time) if I had watched it beforehand. Feels like it's been ages since Cesaro got a longish match with no restraints to just go out there and carry a match and an opponent doing his own thing which made it all the more welcome when it finally came along again here. Started off pretty slow and I worried it would be a letdown but it really pays off from the extended time it gets to allow it to develop into a match that gets better the longer it goes. Arm work from Cesaro is good and he looks super just working a body part in total control of a match. If only WWE would let guys like him work matches like this when they're paying attention. Sin Cara is still a bit too much of a body with a mask on that doesn't really omit much of anything which makes his FIP segment suffer but Cesaro is strong enough in control to make up for it. Really enjoyed Sin Cara getting the time for a control segment of his own in the comeback and getting to revenge the arm work by Cesaro with some of his own. Suicide dive armdrag into the rail looked really sweet. Finishing stretch then kicks it up to another level without ever being reliant on highspots and near falls. Bonus points for the finish feeling like a real struggle before one came out on top and coming at the peak of the momentum of the match too._

*YES*

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW 14.02.2015*
_Waking up to find out Makabe has been replaced by Honma but before the result is out so you can watch it unspoiled. Good times. These 2 are just such a perfect match and can take a match structure with bad tropes and make it work. A lot of that is pay off from Honma's constant struggle for success. When you're getting monster pops for a simple standing headbutt to the ground you're doing pro wrestling right. Did think this was a tad weaker than their 2 matches last year but they also had nearly 25 minutes to fill here with a match not designed to go that long. That said this never really dragged or felt like a long match. As always these 2 do the often bad tropes really well; the strike exchanges mean something at the end of them and the payoff to the double kick out at 1 spot is exactly what it should be. For the near falls to really work you need to be emotionally invested in the outcome and how can you not be invested in the outcome of this match with Honma in there challenging for the Title in the semi-main. Usually I don't care so much for the big finishes because they don't make me care about them during the match but the work Honma does as an underdog is so brilliant that I do care. A couple of the near falls are really brilliant and totally had me. Wrestling is really fun when you're suckered in by the near falls but the art of getting you to that point has been somewhat lost in this modern era. Not as good as Nakamura/Ibushi but an easy MOTYC and YES._


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WWE SmackDown 02/12*
*Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos - Tag Team Turmoil - YES!*

Decided to watch this again after seeing other people here talk about it, and I gotta say that it's the best SD match in over a year. Absolutely fantastic match, and when 2015 ends, I sure will remember it as one of my favorite WWE matches of the year. **** for the match.

Bryan once again proved that he is the BITW. :clap
But I also gotta say that The Usos put on a great performance here, as did Reigns. (Y)


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ishii vs. Honma - **** 3/4


Hell motherfucking YES

Not sure if I like this more than Ibushi/Nakamura but maybe


----------



## hgr423

*Reigns/Bryan vs Usos (Smackdown) and Bucks vs ReDragon vs Time Splitters (NJPW)*

The Smackdown match was pretty formulaic stuff of partners not getting along but there was no payoff. Roman Reigns wishes he could be Tugboat when he betrayed the Bushwackers and Daniel Bryan wishes he could be Sid Justice when he turned his back on Hulk Hogan. Points off for the clumsy camera work - the angle jerked back and forth when Daniel executed a lot of his kicks which obscured the action. Points added for the last 2-3 minutes which was good, but this was mostly a waste of time. ** 1/2 NO

A better tag match would be Bucks vs Time Splitters vs Red Dragon from New Beginning. Some repetitive spots from prior matches but the precise skill and timing required to pull it off keeps it fresh. *** 1/2 NO


----------



## Arkham258

Cesaro vs Sin Cara on Main Event doesn't belong in this thread. It was very good, but it meant nothing in the grand scheme of things and had no story to it, and the crowd was DEAD for it.

Now, AJ Styles, The Young Bucks vs Matt Sydal, ACH and Alexander from last nights Ring of Honor. That shit was fucking awesome.


----------



## Natecore

hgr423 said:


> What did you like about it? Thanks.


Well I don't analyze wrestling matches as loquaciously as people in this thread often do. It's why I poke my head in every now and again to read the analysis (or over analysis in most cases). But basically the NXT women are wonderfully booked right now and I was excited to see if Banks could finally overcome Charlotte's title dominance. If there was ever a chance it's from the possibility of having 2 other competitors fighting for the belt as well. A perfect time for a Fatal 4-Way. 

The match was exciting throughout worked at a pretty frantic pace with wall to wall action. A rarity for most WWE promoted women's wrestling matches. Bodies were flying everywhere from Pump handle throws, to smashing the LCD screen on the ring, to over the top rope flying cross bodies and top rope belly to bellies. This wasn't a strong style, bruising body crushing match but one of finesse and perfectly timed precision strikes. This is what wrestling in 2015 should be and perfectly executed by all four.

Those women worked their asses off and in the end after all 4 looked like a million bucks we had the finish most were looking for. A culmination to the story being told between Charlotte and Sasha. Sasha had Charlotte in a pretty vicious looking cross face submission but didn't tap, so the ingenuity of Banks to transition from the submission to the pin for the 1-2-3 was perfect.

Where the story goes from here I'm not sure but after Rival it's exactly where it needed to be. From here if told correctly I hope the story is Sasha didn't beat Charlotte 1 v 1 and that the former champ deserves the rematch with 2 other emerging competitors in the wake. And that's what a great wrestling match does: looks amazing while setting up future feuds and matches.

This match was pretty far from "decent."


----------



## ZEROVampire

Arkham258 said:


> Cesaro vs Sin Cara on Main Event doesn't belong in this thread. It was very good, but it meant nothing in the grand scheme of things and had no story to it, and the crowd was DEAD for it.


Honestly i prefer that match prior to the stupidity royal rumble spotfest

*NO!!!

The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14

NEVER Openweight Title: Tomoaki Honma vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Yuji Nagata ***1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Arkham258 said:


> Cesaro vs Sin Cara on Main Event doesn't belong in this thread. It was very good, but it meant nothing in the grand scheme of things and had no story to it, and the crowd was DEAD for it.
> 
> Now, AJ Styles, The Young Bucks vs Matt Sydal, ACH and Alexander from last nights Ring of Honor. That shit was fucking awesome.


I thought Cesaro vs. Sin Cara was pretty damn awesome, but not a MOTYC. Still the best Cesaro match in a while, and probably Hunico's best match in the WWE.


----------



## hgr423

Arkham258 said:


> Now, AJ Styles, The Young Bucks vs Matt Sydal, ACH and Alexander from last nights Ring of Honor. That shit was fucking awesome.


Great review!!!


----------



## Samaael

DDT Saitama show being uploaded as we speak

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlists/user/JAHMAL1111/1


----------



## Good News Barrett

AJ Styles & Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander / Matt Sydal / ACH - ****1/2

goddamn, this is what a spotfest should be with the craziest finishing stretch


----------



## flag sabbath

Jesus wept, so much stuff to catch up on. 

I loved *Ibushi vs. Honma*. It was exactly as good as it should have been in that position on the card. Hopefully they'll be given the chance to knock things up a notch at the G1 ****3/4* It's a shame the Osaka title matches couldn't eclipse their freshness. Jr tag was too cute for its own good ****1/4*, tag & heavy were both just short of excellent ****3/4*

*Balor vs. Neville* was the high point of NXT. It was expertly paced with a fantastic closing stretch ****3/4* *Women's 4 way* was very good, but let's not get carried away ****1/2* *Owens vs. Zayn* was fine as the start of something bigger, but they've produced way better ****1/4*

Now to watch Sendai & DDT....


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

ZEROVampire said:


> Honestly i prefer that match prior to the stupidity royal rumble spotfest
> 
> 
> 
> *NO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER Openweight Title: Tomoaki Honma vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
> 
> IWGP Intercontinental Title: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Yuji Nagata ***1/2*




Damn, Honma vs. Ishii was freaking awesome! 
Ishii won me over in last years G1 Climax, but I was no fan of Honma at all. But he won me over with that performance for sure!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good News Barrett said:


> AJ Styles & Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander / Matt Sydal / ACH - ****1/2
> 
> goddamn, this is what a spotfest should be with the craziest finishing stretch


I need to remedy the situation and see this match, posthaste!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy fuck I need to see that Bucks & Styles match too.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Happy Motels - DDT 2/15/15*

Saitama wasn't the best crowd for this kind of match but it still worked. Strong BJ dominates as they should (with Oka looking very impressive, despite looking fatter every time I see a match of his nowadays) and the young ones trying their best to catch up. Takeshita really is the future, dude's strength is impressive for such a young age and he "get's it" like very few young guys have. His interactions with Daisuke were really fun and I hope we get a singles match between them down the road. 

I'd say it's a marginal nomination for a YES (***3/4 if I'm going for snowflakes) but it's completely worth a watch. I can't wait for the eventual rematch.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Another vote for Honma vs. Ishii. Best match of the year so far.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Can I hoy a vote in for Lesnar/Cena/Rollins at the Rumble pls?


----------



## Samaael

Yes to Honma vs Ishii but only 5 on my list for 2015

Just watched Ohtani and Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki and Kohei Sato from Zero One 23/1. Very good match. Similar ilk as the BJW strong matches, not quite as good as the SBJ vs Twin Towers in my top 5, but very good. ***1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

I watched Bucks & Styles vs. ACH, Cedric & Sydal, and it was a fun match. 

Definitely not a MOTYC, but a good match anyways. ***1/4 for it.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Yes!
AJ Styles and The Young Bucks vs ACH,Cedric,and Sydal
****1/4
My favorite ROH match since the Bucks vs redDRagon at War of the Worlds.

Also Yes to:
Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar vs John Cena
****3/4

Yes to Honma vs Ishii
****1/2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Samaael

KO-D Tag Team Title: Tetsuya Endo & Konosuke Takeshita (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto BJW & Yuji Okabayashi BJW
Incredible match. Lots of terrific segments. Climax was a little underwhelming but didnt take away from the match in general. Takeshita is an incredible worker. His strength is amazing. This was not quite as good as the six man at Sweet Dreams but still pretty damn good. Selling was great and all 'fighting spirit' parts made complete sense, just needed a better finish to get the crowd riled up I guess. Takeshita and Sekimoto tried to shift gears, they probably should have finished the match but that will probably be in a rematch I guess, hence why they didnt finish the match.
****1/4


----------



## darkclaudio

NO Ishii vs Honma ***1/2


----------



## DomoDaDude

Wait, Meltzer gave Honma/Ishii 5 stars? lol

That's ridiculous. It was a ****1/2 at best.


----------



## flag sabbath

DDT's Saitama undercard was a big bucket of fun (Yoshihiko vs. Dancing Akebono! Rules Rumble! Brahmans! Super TLC! Posing pouches! Banana skins!), but the KO-D headliners were something else..... 

*Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi:* The champs are overmatched early on with the occasional aerial assault doing little to stem the tide of suplexes, slams, strikes & stretching. But once the Happy Motel boys gain a foothold, it's anybody's match. Tags and saves keep things credible through a flurry of potential finishes. Tag MOTY so far ******

*HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi:* I can't imagine anyone wanting to work with HARASHIMA. That midsection workover is a chunk blower. Ibushi is a clear early front runner for WOTY, although it'll only take someone working over his leg to slow that particular roll. Anyway, these two delivered hardcore attrition, leathering the bejesus out of each other en route to a cracking conclusion *****1/4*

Elsewhere, I have no problem going *****1/2+* for Honma vs. Ishii. I was expecting another short, intense war, but they went for epic & fucking nailed it. Honma came as far again with this performance as he did with the whole G1. And that's saying something. Hats off to Ishii for taking a backseat to the new underdog.


----------



## Samaael

Saitama DDT

Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi: yes

HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi: yes


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Neville/Owens NXT 02/18 - ***1/2


----------



## DOPA

Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (2/14): *****1/2* YES

Figured I best make my list now before I forget what matches I've actually rated as MOTYC



Spoiler: L-DOPA MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4* 
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******


----------



## Samaael

top matches for 2015 thus far. Havent seen BJW 2/2 or latest AJPW shows

1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 4/1/2015) ****3/4
2. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 4/1/2015) ****1/2
3. Kohei Sato and Shuji Ishikawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 1/2/2015) ****1/2
4. HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 25/1/2015) ****1/2
5. Kota Ibushi vs HARASHIMA (DDT 15/2/2015) ****1/2
6. Ryuichi Kawakami vs Kazuki Hashimoto (BJW 1/2/2015) ****1/4
7. Joe Doreing vs Go Shiozaki (AJPW 2/1/2015) ****1/4
8. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 15/2/2015) ****1/4
9. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tamaoki Honma (NJPW 14/2/2015) ****1/4
10. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Soya (Wrestle-1 30/1/2015) ****
11. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW 9/2/2015) ***3/4
12. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 11/2/2015) ***1/2
13. Yuji Okabayashi vs Kazuki Hashimoto (BJW 4/1/2015) ***1/2
14. Shinjiro Ohtani and Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki and Kohei Sato (Zero-One 23/1/2015) ***1/2
15. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Akitoshi Saito & Tomohiro Ishii (Legend The Pro-Wrestling 12/1/2105) ***1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WWE Fastlane*
*Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns - ****1/4 - YES!*

Quite enjoyed that match. Best singles match of Roman's career so far.

edit: changed my rating after a re-watch.


----------



## Good News Barrett

Bryan/Reigns - ****

good match with bryan's submission style vs reigns' ground and pound.


----------



## DOPA

Reigns vs Bryan: ****1/2* NO. Still best match of Reigns career.


----------



## Samaael

AJPW excite series day one with a triple crown match.

AJ arent drawing at the moment. This event drew less than 900. Whatever build up and things that are going on, it is bad news when an event that boasts a triple crown title match can only draw 800 or so.

Champions Carnival blocks were named recently as well and it looks pretty dire. AJ just cant get anyone in externally of note. They did get K-Dojo champion Kengo Mashimo so that’s something I suppose. 



Masa Fuchi, Masashi Aoyagi vs Takao Soma and Yuma Aoyagi

I think I watched a singles match between Yuma and Kenta Miyahara not long ago and Yuma looks good for a rookie. Fuchi put him over initially and then Masashi gets tagged and gives Yuma some stiff forearms but when Yuma goes for them back, Masasha moves his head back a bit to avoid them and it looked horrible. It looked like he was hitting him in the chest but Masashi still sold it. Masashi then gave Yuma a really sick looking tombstone pile driver, with no build up, very random. This was at the 4 min mark in a 10 min match. Yuma then fought back pretty quickly, didn’t make much sense but I guess it looks like they’re trying to get Yuma over, so that’s good in a sense, but still was illogical. Fuchi’s extended scoop slams are tedious. A lot of time was spent on this. Soma and Yumi need to get over you old useless gits! The crowd dug it though, so that’s counts for something. Yuma tried to shift gears but struggled with Masashi. Terrible match really. 5 mins too long. AJ’s roster must be in a pretty bad state when they are forced to get Masashi Aoyagi over.

½*

Kento Miyahara and Yohei Nakajima vs Shigerhiro Irie and The Bodyguard

This match has good names, should be better than the previous one. Nice beginning segment between Irie and Nakajima. This match had a nice feel to it, very competitive. Miyahara is a superb wrestler and made Irie to look very good. These two guys were the standouts easily in this match. Some great wrestling. I really didn’t want Irie to tag out, there segment was very good. This match was built up nicely. Bodyguard looked confused towards the end and looks like forgot a spot. This match wanted to break out but it was second on the card so it sort of cant. Okay match with some good work between Miyahara and Irie. Nakajima looked a little off the pace particularly when working with Bodyguard. No singles matches from these two please.

**

SUSHI and Akebono vs KENSO and Takeshi Minamono 

Defintiely things to like about this match: a lot of personality despite lack of variety in moves (we're talking about KENSO here). Short match to give SUSHI and Ake some tag title look ins? SUSHI got the roll up pin to set up future matches. They had their tag match on day 8 of this tour. This was a match to set that up so nothing much here.
*1/2
Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) & Ultimo Dragon vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) & Naoya Nomura
Slow initial segments means long match which is fine. Nomura got beaten down pretty quickly. Akiyama was a bully and gave him a scoop slam onto the concrete. This would be stupid if this wasnt worked into later on in the match. Akiyama didnt anything of Nomura's. Omori looked terrible when given time. Psychology concerned Akiyama trying to make Nomura submit with the boston crab. He gave him 4 crabs and all looked really sick. Nomura got over here, the crowd was behind him and wanted him to do well. He did okay. He did some things that did make a lot of sense, I think with time he will work the crowd a bit better. Dragon looked decent and showed his experience here when given time. Sato wasnt seen much which was a bit of a pity, especially considering how much time they had. The match never shifted into finishing mode, but there was some tense times when Nomura was being crabbed. Okay match. Nothing particuarly special, i thought Akiyama could have done better beating down Nomura. The match didnt seem to evolve from the spot on the outside.
**1/4
Kotaro Suzuki vs Yoshinobi Kenemaru
Good match but could have been so much better. Limb work made little at the start of the match. Kanemaru annoys me, he always has. He is pretty sloppy at times. I didnt particuarly like the finish. If Suzuki got over, I would guarantee the finish would have been better. Suzuki made this match and was conducting all the transition to make this match cohesive. Limb work wasnt worked into the finish which i believe was Kanemaru's fault. They shift gears a few times in the finish which got the crowd engaged. Before the series of brainbusters, the finishing sequence was probably a bit to long. Kanemaru ended up winning with a series of brainbusters and I didnt really buy it at all. I didnt care for the first the crowd didnt either so why would you finish with 2 more. Before that there was a series of near falls which the crowd were engaged in, the actual not so much. Expected more considering these guys know eachother very well.
***


Keisuke Ishii vs Atsushi Aoki
Very sound orientation. Dispositions were clearly defined without being stupid. Psychology was very sound and consistent. Everything made sense. Ishii sold extremely well and his character worked out ways to get passed Aoki's limbwork. This match was already better to the previous one. Ishii was very impressive. This was the first time I had seen Ishii in singles. Finishing was decent, a lot of move-pin attempt- move - pin attempt type stuff. Probably could have shifted gears some more in the final third maybe? I liked the finish because it worked the arm work and it made perfect sense. One of those stylised matches. Nothing sloppy just not totally compelling of your seat stuff in the finishing segment. I still liked this match a lot. The crowd wasnt as into it as the previous match, even though this match was technically superior to the previous. Im torn with this one because wasnt as into it as they should have been.
***3/4

Triple Crown title match:
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus
Go's first defence and he isnt dropping it here. No way will he job for this Zeus dude. AJ are going to build their company around Go. So there's an issue with the match already, no way Go is going to lose this one.
Amazing match. Zeus kept up. It didnt seem like he was limited in terms of cardio. He did well. Nothing too sloppy. It seemed like a long match, dragged a little bit at the end. If you were a fan of the Ishii vs Honma recently from New Beginning, you would like this match a lot. 
Put it this way, they did better than what I thought they would have. 
Total battle attrition towards the end, they were beating the living shit out of eachother, have to give it 4 stars plus. 
Great first defence for Go. He needs a good long reign with this belt. 
****1/4


----------



## Samaael

go shiozaki vs zeus 7/2/2015: Yes


----------



## Samaael

shuji ishikawa vs yuji okabayashi 2/2/2015 BJW

****3/4
MOTY


----------



## ZEROVampire

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns 2/22 ***1/2-***3/4 Not MOTYC, but really good match. Best WWE Match so far


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Fast Lane
Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns ***1/2


----------



## flag sabbath

A thunderous *YES!* for *Shiozaki vs. Zeus*. The charismatic & deceptively agile muscle monster Zeus quickly laid out his number one contender credentials by battering the champ from pillar to post and repeatedly shrugging off Shiozaki's bombs. Think Cena vs. Lesnar but with a red-hot, competitive home stretch tagged on. A nod to the Triple Crown's glory days & my #2 MOTY so far *****1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

Shuji Ishikawa vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/2/2015 

YES. 

That was fucking awesome. Loved Yuji being able to get Korakuen on it's feet while doing his comeback. The 1 count kickout was lame but everything else I really liked. So far I agree with this being the MOTY.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Ishikawa vs. Okabayashi* is a FIGHT. And a nasty, ugly one at that. Two brick shithouses pounding the strong out of each other relentlessly from bell to bell. Fuck yeah! *****1/4*


----------



## seabs

*YES

Go Shiozaki vs Zeus - AJPW 07.02.2015*
_The work in this isn't all that great but it benefits greatly from being able to tell a really simple yet really effective story with Zeus dominating Go. It's great to see an extended control segment for once that doesn't have to force in the other guy getting mini comebacks in every few minutes. Zeus is a bit too focused on making himself look cool but the dominance factor still comes across and is what is key. Go's fine as FIP but I can't think of anything selling wise that he did was great. Match probably needed a few minutes shaving of the finish because I was losing interest rather than gaining it in the final 5 minutes but it didn't undermine the really strong build to that conclusion. Worth a watch indeed._


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES! for Bryan vs Reigns- *****


----------



## amhlilhaus

Daniel bryan v roman reigns **** for me. bryan looked awesome and reigns held up, for this night at least. people criticize reigns for not being good but he's had 2 4* matches as a singles. you have to have some skill to be involved in a match of that caliber, big show and kane couldn't do a 4* match anymore for instance.


----------



## NastyYaffa

amhlilhaus said:


> Daniel bryan v roman reigns **** for me. bryan looked awesome and reigns held up, for this night at least. people criticize reigns for not being good but he's had 2 4* matches as a singles. you have to have some skill to be involved in a match of that caliber, big show and kane couldn't do a 4* match anymore for instance.


Which match is his other 4-star match, in your opinion? Orton @ SSlam?


----------



## Samaael

kengo mashimo vs yuji hino (k-dojo 22/2/2015)
***1/2 No


----------



## DOPA

couple of matches:

Bucks & Styles vs. ACH, Cedric & Sydal: ****1/2* NO. Very fun spotfest type of match but definitely not MOTYC type stuff.

Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (7/2): *****1/4* YES. Fantastic story told in this match and great performances from both men. Felt like it went a few mins too long and the finish could have been built up to be a lot better. Could have been a real special match but it was still excellent.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******

*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*


----------



## amhlilhaus

Reigns other singles 4* was orton. I can't quote on my cellular device


----------



## flag sabbath

I can understand folks saying Shiozaki vs. Zeus dragged towards the end, but for me the protracted finish fit the match perfectly - the guy who lost was extra hard to kill.


----------



## DOPA

Shuji Ishikawa vs Yuji Okabayashi (BJW): ****3/4* NO.

Now before those who have rated this highly obliterate me in this thread let me explain my reasoning :lol.

I thought it was a really good match which had a lot of drama at the end with Yuji's comeback and it certainly was a WAR.

However early in the match there was a big spot with Yuji bashing his arm against the steel post which was worked on for about 5 minutes and then just completely forgotten about. Now I know this was early into the match, but I just couldn't get fully sucked into the match due to it blatantly being ignored and then no sold after a while. It just felt like it was too important a worked injury to be ignored for half the match when I feel it should have played a big role in the story being told here.

That's just how I see it, I understand why people loved the match but I just couldn't overlook it.


----------



## DOPA

Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4* YES

Beautiful story told around Go's work on Doering's head who is fighting through it, pulling out desperation moves and refusing to give up and eventually succumbs to all the punishment he has taken. Puts over both me: Joe as a never say die fighting champion and Go as a beast punisher. Could have used a few mins shaved off like the Zeus match but definitely a must watch imo.


----------



## Samaael

L-DOPA said:


> Shuji Ishikawa vs Yuji Okabayashi (BJW): ****3/4* NO.
> 
> Now before those who have rated this highly obliterate me in this thread let me explain my reasoning :lol.
> 
> I thought it was a really good match which had a lot of drama at the end with Yuji's comeback and it certainly was a WAR.
> 
> However early in the match there was a big spot with Yuji bashing his arm against the steel post which was worked on for about 5 minutes and then just completely forgotten about. Now I know this was early into the match, but I just couldn't get fully sucked into the match due to it blatantly being ignored and then no sold after a while. It just felt like it was too important a worked injury to be ignored for half the match when I feel it should have played a big role in the story being told here.
> 
> That's just how I see it, I understand why people loved the match but I just couldn't overlook it.



''It didnt need to be worked into the finish'' is one way you could look at it if you're finding reasons not to like the match. Yuji uses his other arm for the majority of his lariats and offense in general and in the remainder of this match in particular, not the arm that he ''accidentally'' hit on the pole. SO technically they didn't ''forget'' about it like you say. They were trying to get it over as a 'legitimate'' injury not necessarily something Shuji was ''targetting''. Sometimes, the psychology is a little more complex and requires some inference to comprehend. 

You're pretty harsh if thats the only qualm you had to the match to drag the snowflakes down.


----------



## flag sabbath

It's weird, I don't remember the arm being a problem. There were definitely other moments when the guys recovered too quickly, but I was too caught up in the whole Godzilla vs. Gamera holy shit brutality of it all.


----------



## Samaael

flag sabbath said:


> It's weird, I don't remember the arm being a problem. There were definitely other moments when the guys recovered too quickly, but I was too caught up in the whole Godzilla vs. Gamera holy shit brutality of it all.


Yep Okabayashi recovering a bit too quickly was the only little issue for me. 

A recurring thing in these strong bj matches, its easy to look past this flaw because the matches are so batshit insane good.


----------



## Arkham258

amhlilhaus said:


> Reigns other singles 4* was orton. I can't quote on my cellular device


Please. There will be no Reigns singles matches in any match of the year thread. Stop being ridiculous


----------



## Arkham258

Because it can't be said enough times:


----------



## DOPA

Samaael said:


> ''It didnt need to be worked into the finish'' is one way you could look at it if you're finding reasons not to like the match. Yuji uses his other arm for the majority of his lariats and offense in general and in the remainder of this match in particular, not the arm that he ''accidentally'' hit on the pole. SO technically they didn't ''forget'' about it like you say. They were trying to get it over as a 'legitimate'' injury not necessarily something Shuji was ''targetting''. Sometimes, the psychology is a little more complex and requires some inference to comprehend.
> 
> You're pretty harsh if thats the only qualm you had to the match to drag the snowflakes down.


If I recall correctly, Yuji hit the post with his left arm and was still hitting big lariats with his left arm. At first he sold it but after a while it was completely forgotten about. I understand if you feel im being harsh but I just couldn't fully get into the match because of it until Yuji really got his comeback going. Hence the rating. Usually im not picky at all (ask someone like Rah) but it just bothered me in this match.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Arkham258 said:


> Please. There will be no Reigns singles matches in any match of the year thread. Stop being ridiculous


sure thing, as soon as everybody else stops posting 3 and 3 1/2 star matches, I'll stop posting 4 star matches.

this thread is supposed to be for great matches, I posted my opinion on one.


----------



## DOPA

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2* YES.

Absolutely outstanding match, top 5 MOTYC for me atm.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I really need to check out some DDT. Seems like a lot of good matches happen there.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NO!... But Recommended matches*

Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/2 ***3/4
AJPW Unified Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship: Go Shiozaki (c) vs Zeus - AJPW 2/7 ***1/2
KO-D Tag Team Championship: Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) - DDT 2/15 ***1/2


----------



## Samaael

NastyYaffa said:


> I really need to check out some DDT. Seems like a lot of good matches happen there.



Sure, all matches on undercards of main shows are primarily comedy or gimmick matches. There is a lot of ''post-modern'' type wrestling (of the osaka-pro ilk) and ''meta-wrestling''. Some matches are very funny even without familiarity with the tongue. It would be a bonus if you knew the tongue. 

Usually the semi-final and final are 'proper'' matches and generally great matches with a variety of innovations. DDT share talent with another terrific promotion producing matches which are better IMO at the moment: BJW.

I'm going to check out the 21/2 event. Saitama was really good. I really enjoyed the main. HARASHIMA is awesome.


----------



## Samaael

just watched kotaro suzuki vs atsushi aoki from junior tourney excite series. And although it wasn't like MOTY, it was still a fucking cool match. So i am going to nominate this match as MOTYC just because I actually enjoyed it


----------



## Samaael

Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi
Looking forward to this one. Incredible talents. Hyping future tag matches for the tag titles that Strong BJ have just taken from the Happy Motels teams. 
So this match took a page from my MOTY in BJW where Endo works on Okabyashi's left arm and then the match transitions into something different. Some might get a bit antsy about ''forgetting'' the arm work but it was only for a few mins so if you want logic; logically only a few mins on the arm isnt going affect the rest of the match. I think there needs to be some suspension of belief to really enjoy wrestling anyway. 
This match was worked very well. The crowd were very quiet at the start but by the rise of action stage, they were totally and utterly engaged. Yuji was playing heel and did it very well, arguing with the referee. Yuji was using his right arm for all offense at this stage.

So this is really dissapointing. The only video I can get of this match is from RealHero's page and the video cuts out 2 mins or so of the climax. Yuji gets a lariat and then his splash of the top rope and thats the match, so probably the most crucial part of the match is cut out. despite that, this match looks to be a great match. 
edit: So it looks like Endo tries to get an armbar on Yuji's left arm (the one he worked on) and Yuji fights out of it and gets the finish. Awesome!!!! 
****1/2

YES obviously


----------



## flag sabbath

Samaael said:


> Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi
> Looking forward to this one. Incredible talents. Hyping future tag matches for the tag titles that Strong BJ have just taken from the Happy Motels teams.
> So this match took a page from my MOTY in BJW where Endo works on Okabyashi's left arm and then the match transitions into something different. Some might get a bit antsy about ''forgetting'' the arm work but it was only for a few mins so if you want logic; logically only a few mins on the arm isnt going affect the rest of the match. I think there needs to be some suspension of belief to really enjoy wrestling anyway.
> This match was worked very well. The crowd were very quiet at the start but by the rise of action stage, they were totally and utterly engaged. Yuji was playing heel and did it very well, arguing with the referee. Yuji was using his right arm for all offense at this stage.
> 
> So this is really dissapointing. The only video I can get of this match is from RealHero's page and the video cuts out 2 mins or so of the climax. Yuji gets a lariat and then his splash of the top rope and thats the match, so probably the most crucial part of the match is cut out. despite that, this match looks to be a great match.
> edit: So it looks like Endo tries to get an armbar on Yuji's left arm (the one he worked on) and Yuji fights out of it and gets the finish. Awesome!!!!
> ****1/2
> 
> YES obviously


It's nearer 6-7 mins missing, which killed the match for me.


----------



## Samaael

flag sabbath said:


> It's nearer 6-7 mins missing, which killed the match for me.


trying to download it from XWT.


----------



## DOPA

Recent matches I've watched all of which are NO but some recommended:

Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 15/2/2015) ****3/4*

It's a shame towards the end of RealHero's upload it becomes extremely jittery and sections are missed out because if I watched the full match with no mess ups I could very well put this in my MOTYC. So a download might be in order. But overall I can only judge from what I saw which was a really good match, definitely recommended and falls just short of MOTYC.

Kohei Sato and Shuji Ishikawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 1/2/2015): ****3/4 *

Another very good match from BJW that just misses the MOTYC mark. Seems to be a little pattern with me. BJW are definitely bringing out some quality strong style material but just not rating as highly as some people here.

Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Soya (Wrestle-1 30/1/2015): ****1/2*

A 52 year old Mutoh busting out a hurricanrana from the top rope is a sight to behold. I enjoyed this match way more than I thought I would due to the story of the match. Classic wiley old veteran against the younger and quicker opponent. Loved the story around Soya's leg which is the one time Mutoh's repetitive offense works. But again a problem with Mutoh matches these days is him relying on the shining wizard over and over again which is a shame. Ending wasn't as dramatic as I thought it could have been either but definitely recommended. Very good match.

Kota Ibushi vs HARASHIMA (DDT 15/2/2015): ****1/4*

Probably the lowest rating of this match you're gonna see. It was good but too many things I hated and was frustrated with during this match considering its length and importance. I'll leave it at that.

Ryuichi Kawakami vs Kazuki Hashimoto (BJW 1/2/2015): *****

Fun little sprint that saw these two beat the crap out of each other. Stiff strikes galore, especially those KICKS. If you want a fun little sprint match then I'd recommend this otherwise it's not must see imo.

I couldn't find the *Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani* match unfortunately.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES for Okabayashi vs Endo (2/21 DDT)*

Those 6 minutes left out are key but what I saw was enough for me to give it a nod and recommend it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH 13th Anniversary Show*
*reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/4 - YES!*

Phenomenal tag match. I'd say this was even better than the match they had at War of the Worlds.


----------



## Samaael

catching up on some W1

7/2/2015

KAI vs Masato Tanaka *** (no)
Too Sharp” Minoru Tanaka & Seiki Yoshioka vs Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo ***1/2 (no)

22/2/2015

Shuji Kondo vs Masato Tanaka **** (yeah why not?)


----------



## DOPA

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4* YES

Amazing match right here, loved every second of it. Updated MOTYC list 



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******

*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*

*Indy*

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I just re-watched Bryan/Reigns + NXT diva's 4-way from Takeover.

The 4-Way went down a little bit. I'd give it ***3/4 now, while on the first watch I gave it ****. Awesome match, for sure.

Bryan/Reigns on the other hand went up. I honestly liked this a lot more now than I did when I watched it for the first time. Damn great match. ****1/2.


----------



## Srdjan99

***** for Young Bucks/reDRagon. YES for it!*


----------



## Ruiner87

I'm a little late to some stuff, but I might as well throw my hat in the ring.

A big *YES* to:

_Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi_, Wrestle Kingdom 9, *******
_Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii_, New Beginning in Sendai, *****3/4*
_Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi_, Wrestle Kingdom 9, *****1/2*


Some stuff that is recommended, but I wouldn't consider MOTY contender stuff:

_Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi_, Wrestle Kingdom 9, ******
_Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata_, New Beginning in Sendai, ****3/4*
_AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito_, Wrestle Kingdom 9, ****3/4*
_Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi_, New Beginning in Osaka, ****1/2*
_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles_, New Beginning in Osaka, ****1/2*

Man, the undercards for Osaka and Sendai fucking dragged on forever.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

New to the forum so here's the ratings for some of the best matches of 2015 in my opinion:

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe- Wrestle Kingdom 9-****1/2
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito- Wrestle Kingdom 9-****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi- Wrestle Kingdom 9-*****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- Wrestle Kingdom 9-***** 
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena- Royal Rumble-****1/2
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- The New Beginning in Sendai-*****
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy- Dragon Gate 28/2/15-****1/4
reDRagon vs Young Bucks– ROH 13th Anniversary-****¼

So *YES* to all these great matches


----------



## DomoDaDude

BxB Hulk (c) vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate): ****1/4 - *YES*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Decided to check out Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa after I saw [USER]ShadowSucks92[/USER] give it a high rating.

This is the first Kzy match I've ever seen, and the first Tozawa match I've watched since 2013. And honestly, I fucking loved this. Kzy looked impressive, and Tozawa is still the boss. Really need to watch more of his Dragon Gate work. Guy used to be one of my favorites in 2013.

Awesome match. (Y)

So basically...
*Dragon Gate 02/28*
*Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/4 - YES!*



Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (02/28): *****1/4*

*ROH*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*


----------



## flag sabbath

Tozawa vs. Kzy ***1/4 - Tozawa did indeed rule here, but I thought Kzy was his usual anonymous self & the crowd switched off when he was in control. 

BxB vs. Uhaa ***3/4 - About as good a Hulk match as you could hope to see nowadays. Fantastic selling the leg from Uhaa.

Tanaka & Sugiura vs. Sekimoto & Sato (ZERO1, 1/3) **** - I'm assuming everyone in this match suffered concussions & broken jaws. Relentless smashmouthery.


----------



## DOPA

Couple of matches:

BxB Hulk (c) vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate): ****3/4*

Uhaa was brilliant in this match, top notch selling. Hulk? Not so much. Still a really good match but a NO from me.

Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura (c) vs. Kohei Sato & Daisuke Sekimoto (ZERO1): ****3/4*

Couldn't really get into some of the control segments but once this match got going damn. This was a war for sure. Another recommended match but not MOTYC for me.


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi ***1/2
Kzy (c) vs Tozawa ***1/2
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori SHibata ***1/4+
Io Shirai (c) vs Koguma ***1/4+
Tetsuya Naito vs Karl Anderson ***1/4+
Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo (c) vs Minoru Tanaka & Seiki Yoshioka ***1/4
Yuji Okabayashi vs Tetsuya Endo ***1/4


----------



## DOPA

Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4* YES

This was a fantastic match with a story told around Tozawa's arm. His selling was great but what made this match was the little things and the little bits of detail shown on Kzy's attack such as trapping the weak arm in the Northern Light's suplex and his aerial moves such as the Swanton being hit on top of Tozawa's arm. Made getting into the match so easy. Loved it.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******

*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4*

*Indy*

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*


----------



## KO Bossy

Been busy so I just wanted to throw in my thoughts on Honma/Ishii (a month late but whatever).

I gave it 5 stars, so YES.

I see others being a bit more critical of it, and truthfully, I preferred the 2 WK9 main events to it, but I try to be more objective (unless I truly despise something). These two beat the piss out of each other. I like how New Japan has built up that a headbutt from Honma is such an incredible deal, whereas here in North America, nobody would buy that at all. Shows how much booking shapes things. I also really liked some of the selling. They'd brutalized each other so much that late in the match, they do a double clothesline and instead of some crazy bump, they just crumple into a heap. It adds to the realism, I find. They weren't worried about theatrics because they were too tired, as they'd be in a real altercation.

I was just captivated by these two killing each other. At times, it didn't look pretty, but since pro wrestling is all about telling a story of combat without legitimately fighting, these two had perhaps the most physical match since...well, Ishii and Shibata from 2013's G1. It felt above the title, to me, as it does with many Ishii matches. The subplot of just proving who is the tougher guy is always interesting. And I loved when Honma started doing Ishii's light kicks to the face to taunt him. Ishii just kinda shook out the cobwebs, stood up (no selling Honma's blows) and looks at him as if saying "what the fuck did you just do? Did you have the fucking gall to steal my move? You're dead." And then Ishii just beats the shit out of him. It becomes more about a title at that point: personal pride becomes a big factor as well.

Anyway, I loved it. Some may have been bothered by the lack of selling in some situations but it serves a purpose, unlike in the Rumble 3 way where it just cheapened the impact finishing moves should have. Currently in third place for 2015 behind Okada/Tanahashi and Nakamura/Ibushi from WK9.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Dragon Gate 03/01*
*BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation - ****1/2 - YES!*

I honestly thought this was pretty fucking amazing. Uhaa's selling was A+, and Hulk did well too. Loved those vicious kicks. Also those last 10 mins were just INSANE... This might be the best Dragon Gate match I've ever seen, tbh.



Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (02/28): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (03/01): *****1/2*

*ROH*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs BxB Hulk, Big R Shimizu & Kzy vs Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong - Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - ***3/4*

This was one of those immensely fun balls-to-the-wall multi-man Dragon Gate matches. I will say it won't be for everyone; it's about 35mins long and takes a while to get going with a fair bit of comedy spots and shenanigans early on, but once it does, it doesn't let up. It becomes particularly great after the first team is eliminated, with a big sprint to the finish. What's nice about this one is that it doesn't involve a gazillion kick outs of finishers - pinfalls are mostly broken up by teammates, thus keeping the finishers relatively strong. There are some fabulous nearfalls towards the end as well. Shame a few of these guys are only 'bit part players' throughout the match, although it does mean a couple of others get a fair bit of the spotlight. Kzy has really come into his own lately.

As a sidenote, T-Hawk & Flamita vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid from the same show is highly recommended. Not quite a MOTYC but Flamita is a real standout in it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*NJPW New Japan Cup Day 3*
*Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata - **** - YES!*

Exactly what you can always expect when you put these 2 in the ring together: Quality.

Another match!

*WWE Main Event 02/10*
*Cesaro vs. Sin Cara - **** - YES!*

I am a bit late on this, but holy fuck what a great match. Cesaro is so fucking great, and legit top-5 wrestler in the world today. This is a top-10 WWE match for him, as well. Great arm work, and loved the little david/goliath thing they were going for.



Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 02/10): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup Day 3): ******

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (02/28): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (03/01): *****1/2*

*ROH*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*


----------



## DOPA

Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (3/8): ****** YES


----------



## Ruiner87

The CHAOS vs. Bullet Club 8-man Tag from the 8th of March is well worth checking out. Nakamura bumped around and made the BC guys look really good, and it was a nice showcase for young Cody Hall. I can't say that I'd recommend it as a MOTY contender, but it was probably the best multi-man tag I've seen in NJPW so far, and I've seen more than enough already in a short amount of time. ****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I cannot believe I am saying this, but SPUD vs. EC3 from this week's Impact was fucking awesome.

Best TNA match I've seen in over a year, tbh. A wild ass attitude era like brawl. Spud played/plays the underdog role so well. And he can sell his ass off too. This was amazing. Hats off to both guys. (Y)

*Impact Wrestling 03/13*
*EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud - **** - YES!*

And as always..


Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 02/10): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*TNA*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 03/13): ******

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): ******

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (02/28): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (03/01): *****1/2*

*ROH*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*



Gonna watch some more of New Japan Cup later on, so let's see if we get more MOTYCs.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9:* AJ Styles Vs Tetsuya Naito
Naito has evolved quite a bit during these past two years, he seems a lot more polished. He and AJ put on a great showing and AJ's new look (new for me) is the best thing I have seen in years, he has totally reinvented himself as a wrestler, he looked quite boring lately. Great great match, look forward for Tanahashi vs AJ! ****1/4 Yes

*NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9:* Shinsuke Nakamura Vs Kota Ibushi
Wow, how is Kota Ibushi THIS good?, is Nakamura good enough to carry someone to the match of the year?, well, maybe, but I would have never imagined Ibushi will be this tough, stiff and intelligent guy in the ring, I'm really really surprised, I was hyped before the match but I never expected so much greatness, even Jim Ross was hyped, the only time during the event were he seem like he was having fun. GREAT FUCKING MATCH, WATCH IT RIGHT FUCKING NOW. Looooooooooooooooooooooooove Nakamura, so much. So so much... ***** YES

*NJPW: New Japan Cup Round 1:* Bad Luck Fale Vs Kazuchika Okada: 
I have to be sincere here, I was a big Okada doubter, but he prove me wrong big time here. I had just watched good matches from him against people like Tanahashi or Naito, and that's not exactly difficult, but here he sold Fale til death and made him look like a million bucks, wow, great carryjob. **** YES

*NOAH 10/01:* Dangan Yankees vs TDMK 
First time I see TDMK since they are relevant and thought of them as the typical american indy wrestlers but Haste showed some personality and had a few stiff exchanges with Sugiura, who tried to kill him with that reverse brainbuster that makes no sense to me unless you wanna kill a guy, really. Tanaka was his usual self except for one moment when he no sold a Death Valley Driver(I think) and hit his Sliding D. The match itself was great, they built a lot of momentum behind the finish, helped by great Korakuen Hall of course, and it was satisfying. Really good stuff ****1/4 YES


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes:
Shibata vs Goto (****)
Uhaa Nation vs BxB Hulk (**** 1/4)

No:
Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (**3/4)


----------



## Good News Barrett

Spoiler: NJ Cup Final



-------------------

Tetsuya Naito v Kota Ibushi - ****1/4
Hirooki Goto v Kota Ibushi - ***3/4


----------



## Corey

NO NO NO NO. SPOILER TAG THAT!


----------



## DOPA

Seriously, you go and spoil the final of the NJCup in the MOTYC thread? Not cool mate...

EDIT: What's even worse is I made a thread on the tournament specifically for KEEPING THE SPOILERS IN THEM fpalm.


----------



## Srdjan99

*****1/4 for Spud/EC3.* Definetely a MOTYC. YES for it


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Young vs Roode **1/2
Spud vs EC3 **1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: New Japan Cup



*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4 - YES!*

*Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto - ****1/4 - YES!*

Kota Ibushi is having one hell of a year already, and I can't wait for his match vs. Styles. That could be a classic. (Y)





Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 02/10): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*TNA*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 03/13): ******

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): ******
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (02/28): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (03/01): *****1/2*

*ROH*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES to Naito vs Ibushi, really enjoyed that match **** 1/2


----------



## flag sabbath

The second NJ Cup semi final was the match of the tournament ****** The final was a tad disappointing, saved only by some exciting near falls in the home stretch ****3/4*


----------



## Srdjan99

***1/2 for Ibushi/Goto and **** for Ibushi/Naito. So NO for the final and a YES I guess for the semifinal


----------



## Fighter Daron

No to: 

Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) 
Ishii carried Makabe to maybe the best match I've seen with him involved, real good fight but I don't get the Never title, is it like a lowcard title from NJPW or is it from another company?, I have no fucking idea man. ***1/4

Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom)
I was surprised by how early the UWF rules match appeared, but it was good and after two years, I still love Kaze Ni Nare and Suzuki from the bottom of my heart. **3/4

Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01)
My god it was awful, it was a combo by Marufuji that nearly forces me to close the player, he takes a DDT, no sells it and delivers the worst superkick ever, it was so blantantly botched that I could see him hitting his leg to sell the sound and his feet didn't even touch Kojima. Marufuji is the worst thing in NOAH, I hate him for having a bad match with my beloved Kojima. **1/4

DO NOT WATCH THIS SHIT!

PD: Is there anyone with a worst moveset than Marufuji? Why "try" to suplex someone just to return him to the ground and superkick him?


Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) 
Pretty good match, but I've seen a lot better matches between those two, and it's nearly impossible to have a MOTYC on Raw. ***1/2


Yes to:

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble)
One of the best Triple Threats I've ever seen. Brock Lesnar is so brutally over with this gimmick that he makes every single of his appearances seem special. Cena was at his best, as always when PPV time comes and Rollins was the perfect sidekick to make everything flow. Add a spectacular spot and three billion nearfalls and we have a MOTY. ****3/4

Roman Reigns Vs Daniel Bryan (Fastlane)
Bryan did a great carryjob as always but it takes two to tango and Reings impressed me. I liked how Bryan used more of his moveset here and not went for dropkicks and dives like he always does nowadays. The hot crowd and the killer finish make this must-watch shit. ****1/2


----------



## It's Yersel!

Some will disagree but can I throw a vote in for Neville/Balor at NXT Takeover-Rival? Just rewatched and thoroughly enjoyed it. Should be a candidate at least, imo.


----------



## Corey

I'm giving **** and a YES to the New Japan Cup Final. Absolutely loved how both men sold their exhaustion after wrestling earlier in the night and some of those nearfalls were DAMN close. I'd type more if I weren't so tired, but definitely a contest worth checking out. A certain someone in that final is having one hell of a year right now, that's for sure. (_It's already been spoiled in here multiple times, so I have no idea why I'm talking in secrecy_)



Spoiler: More thoughts



We're witnessing the maturation of Ibushi into a heavyweight main eventer with our very eyes and it's wonderful. New Japan has done a great job building him up and I have no doubt his match with AJ will be awesome. He has virtually no chance of winning, but that's ok.  

I thought the semi final match with Naito was a fun sprint but not MOTYC material. 3rd best match of the tournament behind Naito/Anderson for me. Makabe/Honma taking the 4th spot. Didn't care for Shibata/Goto, but I already knew I wouldn't.



Time to play catch up with all these other puro companies!


----------



## GothicBohemian

Another *yes* for the New Japan Cup 2015 – which apparently is still in spoiler tag category – semi final match of


Spoiler:  Not sure why I'm spoiler tagging this on the 17th



Ibushi vs Naito.


 As usual, I may be falling victim to my admiration for the winner, and thus overrating, but I feel pretty confident in praising this pairing. 


While I'm going to say *no* to Spud vs EC3 from Impact, I will say it wasn't bad. Not MOTY territory, but fine for what it was.


----------



## Arkham258

Not a technical masterpiece or 5 star classic or anything, but I can't remember the last time I saw a pro wrestling match on American television like Fenix versus Mil Muertes in the Grave Consquences match on Lucha Underground tonight

That was like a brutal, ECW match and they pushed some boundaries in that match that people just don't do in wrestling these days. WWE would cringe at some of the stuff they did


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES

Blue Demon Jr vs Villano IV from AAA Rey de Reyes **** *


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES for Mil Muertes vs Fenix, ****1/4.* This is as ECW-esque as it can get in today's wrestling world


----------



## Ruiner87

Are we still in spoiler territory for the New Japan Cup semi-final that Jack Evans and GothicBohemian mentioned? I'm feeling around ***1/2 for it (that is, a *NO*). The reaction from the crowd was undeniable, but it really didn't click for me. Some sloppy stuff from both guys, and it was basically a game of "OK I'm going to dump you on your head, and then you dump me on my head, and then it will be my turn again." The ****+ ratings (particularly the ****1/2 from Meltzer) are ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## DOPA

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4* YES

Brutal match with a fantastic story and great psychology. Best match of Lucha Underground so far and one of the best matches of the year. Just awesome.


----------



## Corey

*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong* (_ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton_)

Am I the only person on this forum that's seen this match??? My goodness this was fantastic. Roddy comes out with his shoulder heavily taped, so you get the idea off the bat that this is gonna be your typical Alberto in WWE formula match. As much as I liked that formula, here's the best part: it's not that at all! This was purely a match based on two guys that love wrestling who wanted to go out and see who the better man was. In the process of doing that, they beat the living hell out of each other. Alberto gets cut open the hard way and Roddy busts his nose halfway through the match and it adds so much more to your viewing pleasure. 

Both men have to empty out their entire arsenal to try and find a way to win and I love the fact that they didn't have Roddy go out like a bitch and tap to the armbreaker instantly. He put up a serious fight (unlike ACH the night before), which was much appreciated. Alberto would go back to that injured shoulder just when you were forgetting about it and that's when business REALLY started to pick up. Some excellent selling from Roddy in the closing minutes to go along with some quality false finishes. Both guys shake hands and hug it out with all smiles after the match and you can really tell they had a great time doing what they do best. Awesome match and one of my favorites of the year.

***** (YES!)*


----------



## hgr423

*Roddy vs Alberto - ROH in Dayton*

My ROH MOTY and overall MOTY right now. Basically what Jack said. This is how I like my wrestling. The best performance from Alberto I've ever seen. And if you don't think Roddy is great, watch this and change your mind. What a show stealer. Roddy is on fire this year and I love it **** YES



Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong* (_ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton_)
> 
> Am I the only person on this forum that's seen this match??? My goodness this was fantastic. Roddy comes out with his shoulder heavily taped, so you get the idea off the bat that this is gonna be your typical Alberto in WWE formula match. As much as I liked that formula, here's the best part: it's not that at all! This was purely a match based on two guys that love wrestling who wanted to go out and see who the better man was. In the process of doing that, they beat the living hell out of each other. Alberto gets cut open the hard way and Roddy busts his nose halfway through the match and it adds so much more to your viewing pleasure.
> 
> Both men have to empty out their entire arsenal to try and find a way to win and I love the fact that they didn't have Roddy go out like a bitch and tap to the armbreaker instantly. He put up a serious fight (unlike ACH the night before), which was much appreciated. Alberto would go back to that injured shoulder just when you were forgetting about it and that's when business REALLY started to pick up. Some excellent selling from Roddy in the closing minutes to go along with some quality false finishes. Both guys shake hands and hug it out with all smiles after the match and you can really tell they had a great time doing what they do best. Awesome match and one of my favorites of the year.
> 
> ***** (YES!)*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really need to see that Del Rio vs. Roddy match. Sounds like a great match!


----------



## DomoDaDude

When will it air on tv?


----------



## Corey

DaMenace88 said:


> When will it air on tv?


It won't. The tv show got matches from the show that happened the night prior to that one (Alberto/ACH and Roddy/Lethal from Dearborn). You'll have to buy the VOD or DVD or download the show.


----------



## DOPA

Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (3/15): ****** YES

Great match and Ibushi's heavyweight coming out party. I can't wait for Invasion Attack and Styles vs Ibushi :mark: :mark: :mark:



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (3/8): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (3/15): ******


*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4*

*Indy*

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*
Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4*


----------



## DOPA

Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 2/22): ****** YES

Shout out to @Aaron S. as it was because I saw his review of the show this match came from that I decided to watch it. This was such a great match. The long red haired girl (I think that's Io Shirai? correct me if I'm wrong) is a talent. Overtakes the NXT women's title match from Rival as the best women's match I've seen this year.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (3/8): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (3/15): ******


*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4*
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 2/22): ******

*Indy*

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*
Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4*


----------



## Ten410

*Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr., The Panther vs Puma, Tiger, Virus - CMLL 3/7/15*

Really enjoyable tv match with good mat work and nice high spots.


----------



## Arkham258

L-DOPA said:


> Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4* YES
> 
> Brutal match with a fantastic story and great psychology. Best match of Lucha Underground so far and one of the best matches of the year. Just awesome.


The whole feud was awesome. You rarely get such simple, effective story telling in WWE anymore...except on NXT


----------



## DomoDaDude

Yes to..

Mil Muertes vs. Fenix (3/18/15) - ****1/4

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (3/15/15) - ****1/2

Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (1/31/15) - ****


----------



## EmbassyForever

Mil Muertes vs. Fenix was unbelievable.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton*
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - YES!*

Badass match here. Best ROH singles match in months, and a top-5 match ever for Del Rio.

Also Marufuji vs. Suzuki from NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo gets a YES. Great match. Suzuki is such an amazing heel, and a great wrestler. Really looking forward to his championship reign.

Also, I gotta share these epic post-match gifs with you guys:


Spoiler: Marufuji/Suzuki post-match stuff






















:banderas



Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 02/10): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4*

*TNA*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 03/13): ******

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): ******
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*

*NOAH*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (Great Voyage in Tokyo): ******

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Champion Gate in Osaka): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Champion Gate in Osaka): *****1/2*

*ROH*
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

Grave Consequences Match: Mil Muertes vs Fénix from Lucha Underground 3/18

Absolutely the best Casket Match ever

*****


----------



## Bruce L

_*GHC Heavyweight Championship match
Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki*_ (NOAH, 3/15)
★★★¾ – NOT QUITE

If Suzuki-gun is just going to ruin NOAH matches the way Bullet Club can in New Japan, then I don't see this invasion as terribly compelling. Still a great match, because Suzuki is just that good a jerk and Marufuji is just that good at comebacks. But I definitely enjoyed some of Marufuji's more straightforward title defenses from last year a little more.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee*
*Samoa Joe vs. ACH - ****1/4 - YES!*

I have watched this for 3 times now, and I absolutely love it. Just as good as Alberto/Roddy, IMO. So great. Joe is back with a bang.



Spoiler: My MOTYC list



*WWE*
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14): ******
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble): ******
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 02/02): ******
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 02/10): ******
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival): *****1/4*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 02/12): ****** 
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane): *****1/4
*
*TNA*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 03/13): ******

*NJPW*
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 9): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****3/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (The New Beginning in Osaka): ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (The New Beginning in Sendai): *****1/2*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): ******
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup): *****1/4*

*NOAH*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (Great Voyage in Tokyo): ******

*Dragon Gate*
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Champion Gate in Osaka): *****1/4*
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Champion Gate in Osaka): *****1/2*

*ROH
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show): *****1/4*
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (Conquest Tour: Milwaukee): *****1/4*


----------



## KingKicks

NastyYaffa said:


> *ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee*
> *Samoa Joe vs. ACH - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> I have watched this for 3 times now, and I absolutely love it. Just as good as Alberto/Roddy, IMO. So great. Joe is back with a bang.


I echo a YES for this. **** from me .


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NO!*

Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patrón - ROH 1/31 ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH 2/21 ***1/2
Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero - EVOLVE 3/8 ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs ACH - ROH 3/13 ***1/2
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 3/15 ***1/2
Kevin Owens (c) vs Finn Bálor - NXT 3/25 ***1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

So has anyone here seen Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashley? Just checked cagematch & Meltzer apparently gave it ****1/4.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Angle vs Lashley was good but not MOTYC for me, however that is the TNA MOTY so far


----------



## NastyYaffa

ZEROVampire said:


> Angle vs Lashley was good but not MOTYC for me, however that is the TNA MOTY so far


I just watched it and thought it was pretty bad tbh. Nowhere near as good as the match between EC3 & Spud, IMO.


----------



## TheDazzler

*ROH Winter Warrios Tour in Atlanta*
Roderick Strong vs Kyle O`Riley- amazing match.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor - WWE NXT 25.03.15 - *****

This was great! Particularly loved how organically the leg work on Balor came about after his dive to the outside. Good selling too, as he was never able to capitalise on his offense after any strike/dive due to the damage it caused in his knee. A simple story, pulled off effectively and impressively. Balor's 2015 in NXT has been glorious thus far.


----------



## Srdjan99

***3/4 for Angle/Lashley, a great match but not a MOTY.
*****1/4 for Balor/Owens so a big YES for it*


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Yes *to:
Marufuji vs. Suzuki
Balor vs Owens

Massive *YES* to:
Fenix vs Mil Muertes 


Somewhat hesitant but ultimately *No* to:

Angle vs Lashly - I enjoy both guys (yes, Lashley has grown on me immensely) but 2015 Angle, (while still a legend) doesn't really do it for me with his german suplex parties.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Big YES to: 

*Kevin Owens Vs Finn Balor - NXT Championship
*Owens started dominating Balor with a stiff beating and working a dead crowd (by far the worst thing of the match), until Balor started to comeback just to get cut by a BEAUTIFUL leg punishment inflicted by the champion. The final segment came across greatly with some high spots and finally turning the people on. Great selling by Balor and great heel work by Owens, what a marvel!

****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

> Puro:
> Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 37 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 28 ||*
> Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> *Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 10 ||*
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 3 ||
> Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
> Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
> BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
> Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
> Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 4 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 2 ||
> Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 6 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 14 ||*
> Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
> Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 9 ||
> Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> TNA:
> EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||


Just because I was bored, I decided to count all the YES votes here.  Haven't seen an update of that list here in a long time.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

There's my contribution then
(we're supposed to go for top 20 stuff right?)

*YES TO*

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome - 04.01.2015)

El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr. (Promociones Cara Lucha - 01.01.2015)

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match - BJW - 02.02.2015)

Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus (Triple Crown Title Match - AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 - 07.02.2015)

Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant) - NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai - 14.02.2015)

La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo) (Promociones Cara Lucha - 07.03.2015)

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome - 04.01.2015)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta*
*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - YES!
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish - ****1/4 - YES!*

Two amazing matches. ROH has been on fire lately!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong - ROH Winter Warriors Tour ****
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor-NXT-****
Samoa Joe vs ACH - ROH Conquest Tour -**** 1/4
Grave of Consequences: Fenix vs Mil Muertes-Lucha Underground-****1/2
Chris Hero vs Biff Busick -EVOLVE 40 -****
Timothy Thatcher vs Tommy End -EVOLVE 40-****


----------



## DOPA

Are you guys downloading these ROH shows? I honestly don't have the time to do that but I'm missing out on some awesome matches it seems .

Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (25/2): *****1/4* YES. Awesome awesome match.


----------



## DOPA

Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (ROH 1/31): ****** YES.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (3/8): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (3/15): ******


*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4*

*Indy*

reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*
Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (ROH 1/31): ******


----------



## flag sabbath

*Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW, 21/3):* More ultra-concussive assault & battery from the mighty Twin Towers. Just bell-to-bell STIFFNESS plain and simple ******


----------



## KingKicks

Going to throw out a YES for Muertes/Fenix 19/3. Blew me away with both guys being equally great. *****1/4*.


----------



## Corey

For all the folks that are getting into Lucha Undeground late or just watching Muertes/Fenix because it's being mentioned a lot in here, definitely go back and watch Aztec Warfare and Puma vs. Fenix from January if you haven't yet. I enjoyed both a tad more than the Casket match.


----------



## Goku

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For all the folks that are getting into Lucha Undeground late or just watching Muertes/Fenix because it's being mentioned a lot in here, definitely go back and watch Aztec Warfare and Puma vs. Fenix from January if you haven't yet. I enjoyed both a tad more than the Casket match.


do you have dates for these shows?


----------



## Corey

Hohenheim of Light said:


> do you have dates for these shows?


Aztec Warfare was January 7th. Puma vs. Fenix was January 21st.


----------



## Corey

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns (_Wrestlemania 31_)

You know what's amazing about Brock Lesnar? It seems like EVERY time we see this man, he delivers a match or a performance that's unlike ANYTHING we've ever seen before in the WWE. This match is just another example. This is nearly identical to Cena vs. Lesnar from 2012. Lesnar completely stiffs the fuck out of Reigns and that's not an exaggeration. Suplex after suplex, hard knee after hard knee, open hand slaps to the face, F5s, and yes folks, THE GLOVES DO COME OFF! Reigns absolutely refuses to quit and stiffs Lesnar in return, and again, there's no holding back here. There's blood, there's bruises, spit flying, and bodies being dismantled. This is one ugly contest that had me on the edge of my seat from the very beginning and I never sat back down. I had no idea what the hell was gonna happen and how this was gonna go down, but by the end I was so beyond satisfied with the outcome. One fucking awesome spectacle. Everyone came out of this looking strong and that's not easy to do.

***** 1/4 (YES YES YES!)*


----------



## darkclaudio

Wrestlemania 31
NO
Ladder Match ***1/4
Rollins vs Orton ***
Lesnar vs Reigns ***1/4+ (MOTN)


----------



## tboneangle

THIS YEAR YES TO

ANGLE LASHLEY
LESNAR ROLLINS REIGNS
LESNAR CENA ROLLINS
orton ROLLINS
IC ladder match 
Bryan reigns 

First 3 I have at *****
Rest at least ****


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns (_Wrestlemania 31_)
> 
> You know what's amazing about Brock Lesnar? It seems like EVERY time we see this man, he delivers a match or a performance that's unlike ANYTHING we've ever seen before in the WWE. This match is just another example. This is nearly identical to Cena vs. Lesnar from 2012. Lesnar completely stiffs the fuck out of Reigns and that's not an exaggeration. Suplex after suplex, hard knee after hard knee, open hand slaps to the face, F5s, and yes folks, THE GLOVES DO COME OFF! Reigns absolutely refuses to quit and stiffs Lesnar in return, and again, there's no holding back here. There's blood, there's bruises, spit flying, and bodies being dismantled. This is one ugly contest that had me on the edge of my seat from the very beginning and I never sat back down. I had no idea what the hell was gonna happen and how this was gonna go down, but by the end I was so beyond satisfied with the outcome. One fucking awesome spectacle. Everyone came out of this looking strong and that's not easy to do.
> 
> ***** 1/4 (YES YES YES!)*


YES! That match was fucking awesome. I really really loved it. Probably my favourite WWE match in a while. Lesnar really is a MOTHERFUCKING beast and his control segments are on the level of Big Van F'n Vader. I applaude Reigns for taking all the bumps, but he had some great stiff shots too. Even though I'm not a massive Rollins fan (I like him a lot, he's just not one of my faves) I was totally marking out when he interfered. It's good to be a pro wrestling fan.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No:
Ladder Match ***3/4
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns ***1/2

Yes:
Rollins vs Orton ****
Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns *************************************


----------



## TheAce

Lesnar vs Reigns **** 1/2 - YES!

Was a great physical fight, big match feel. Brock getting busted open and spraying blood out of his forehead and the ending both took this to another level.

IC Ladder Match *** 3/4 - NO

Taker Vs Bray *** 3/4 - NO

Rollins Vs Orton *** 1/2 - NO

Sting Vs HHH *** 1/2 - NO

Most consistant Wrestlemania card match to match I can remember seeing. Smart booking as well. Impressed.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Brock/Reigns ****1/2 - YES!
IC Title Ladder Match **** - YES!*

Two awesome matches. Brock/Reigns was epic.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - WWE Wrestlemania XXXI - ****1/2

Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins - WWE Wrestlemania XXXI - *****

Thought Orton/Rollins rocked from start to finish. Lovely counters and smooth reversals, these guys were just ON last night. DAT FINISH~!

Lesnar/Reigns was spectacular in my opinion. Lesnar was a total beast, Reigns took a beating but also gave his fair share, it was stiff and brutal...a lot to love about this one. Both men showed tremendous ferocity; the 'big fight feel' was there for sure. Nearfalls towards the end had me losing my shit. My #2 MOTY, behind Ibushi/Nakamura.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Yes! 
Rollins vs Orton
Wrestlemania 31
****1/4

This match was fucking awesome.I expected a slow methodical Randy match but this was all action.Counter after counter,this was great.The finishing sequence was excellent.

Yes!
Reigns vs Lesnar 
Wrestlemania 31
****1/2 

I came into this with no expectations and was blown away.Even before the (*Spoiler*) cash in I was saying to myself "this is actually very good."But the cash in took it to the next level,I was jumping out of my seat with excitement.Good stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

I give Orton/Rollins ***3/4 and a NO.

Still loved the match. Reminds me of Punk/Orton from WM27 a little bit, awesome match that gets little underrated by some.

I'd say it's Rollins' 2nd best WWE singles match ever.


----------



## Bruce L

Watching 'Mania tonight; in the meantime, let me weigh in on some of the year's other well-regarded matches:

_*Open the Brave Gate title match
Kzy (c) vs. Akira Tozawa *(Dragon Gate, 2/28)_
NO. I thought it was actually quite dull to start. I don't know what it is, but I haven't really been into any of Tozawa's singles matches since Monster Express started. This one got quite good when the arm work started, but it wasn't enough to elevate this to high-end MOTYC status for me. ★★★½

_*Open the Dream Gate title match
BxB Hulk (c) vs. Uhaa Nation *(Dragon Gate, 3/1)_
NO. This is another one that didn't quite hit the highest heights for me. In fact, while I remember liking it a good deal more than Kzy/Tozawa as I was watching it, right now I'm hard-pressed to even remember anything specific about it. ★★★¾

_*NXT Championship match
Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Bálor *(WWE [NXT], aired 3/25)_
NO. Owens' leg work and Finn's selling of it were exemplary, but it felt like they only started telling that story in the last few minutes. Up until then, the match felt incredibly slow; I don't expect them to go a mile a minute in WWE, but the number of lengthy "sit in a rest hold for a few minutes and look like you're fading" spots here was kind of jarring. I don't mean to sound like I didn't like the match at all, because I did, but even with WWE's restrictions, these guys, given a main event spot, should've been able to put together a match about which I felt a lot more strongly. ★★★


----------



## SMetalWorld

Wrestlemania 31
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns - ****1/2
Yes


----------



## flag sabbath

IC Ladder ****3/4*
Rollins vs. Orton ****1/2*
Lesnar vs. Reigns ******


----------



## DomoDaDude

Absolutely not to Reigns/Lesnar. ***

That match was insulting as hell with how Reigns was kicking out of the F5 like they weren't shit and then laughing with a goofy face as he was getting his ass kicked. The cash in finish felt too safe as well. The only enjoyable part was Brock's offense.


----------



## 3MB4Life

No:
Lesnar vs Reigns-***
IC Title Match-**1/2
Orton vs Rollins-**1/2

Don't understand the hype for these matches. Orton vs Rollins was void of any psychology, the IC Title match wasn't anything special over a generic WWE ladder match and Lesnar vs Reigns was a glorified squash match where the jobber smiled. It only got good when Seth got involved.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*YES*

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns: ****1/2

Rating is for the entire match including the finish :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Last night's IC Title match between Bryan & Ziggler gets ****1/4 & a YES from me. Amazing TV match.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to:

Randy Orton Vs Seth Rollins - Wrestlemania 31:
A beautiful little bout that went from good to great with each spot, everything looked perfect and had sense, the final spot is just the best RKO spot ever, really great. One of the better performances I've seen from Orton, but this was Rollins made. ****1/4

Brock Lesnar Vs Roman Reigns - Wrestlemania 31:
I have NEVER been as nervous as I was during this match. At first, I thought Lesnar would lay a beatdown on Reigns that would bury him forever, then I thought: "no bullshit, they will do that Cena shit giving the title to Reigns after a beatdown", but when Reigns had a little head of steam and delivered those gorgeus Superman Punches and Spears and busted Lesnar I was so pumped up that the cash-in nearly kills me. A classic for the ages. *****

Daniel Bryan Vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 30/03/15:
Best match I've seen from these two athletes with some reminders of the ladder match finish and a really hot crowd. Best match I've seen this year in Raw. Pure gold. ****1/4


----------



## BillThompson

*Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak, EVOLVE Wrestling: 38 (03-08-2015)*

Start of a great angle, wonderful in-match storytelling, and a really great mix of grappling and striking. A whole package match if ever there was one, it works both as a single match and as a a part of a much larger picture. Both men are on their games here, and do just as swell a job of telling a story as they do of working a hold for hold devolving into striking type of match.

I'd go about ****1/2 on it, my MOTY so far.


----------



## Bruce L

_*Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
Wade Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth *(WWE, _WrestleMania 31_ [3/29])_
NO. I'll get the big flaw out of the way first: The super-indyriffic "guys take turns diving onto a pile of other guys" spot has never looked lamer to me than it did when each guy took turns delivering it in this match, though Stardust provided a pretty cool-looking variation, I must say. Otherwise, this was appropriately wild and entertaining, but not quite at the level of the best MITB matches, which is what I was hoping for given the talent in the match. ★★★½

_*Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins *(WWE, _WrestleMania 31_ [3/29])_
NO. Probably not a high-end MOTYC, but an excellent specimen of the "big WrestleMania match." Rollins is awesome, Orton brought his best, they did a good job pacing everything so the big spots came off as such, and nothing sucked. ★★★¾

Still to come: The rest of the top 'Mania matches!


----------



## amhlilhaus

reigns v lesnar 4*
ziggler v bryan 4*

liked both, but nothing that had me marking so hard it gives me a headache


----------



## NastyYaffa

amhlilhaus said:


> reigns v lesnar 4*
> ziggler v bryan 4*
> 
> liked both, but nothing that had me marking so hard it gives me a headache


So is this a YES or a NO to those matches? :hmm:


----------



## darkclaudio

No 
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 30/03 ***


----------



## Bruce L

_*WWE World Heavyweight Championship match
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns *(WWE, _WrestleMania 31_ [3/29])_

YES. 

So, yeah, I loved this. It's too bad WWE has apparently ruined Reigns for the audience, because he absolutely should have won them back here. This should have been the "Tommy Dreamer takes the Singapore cane" moment of his post-Shield career, and the live crowd acted like it was typical SuperCena bullshit. For me -- somebody who hasn't watched a Roman Reigns match or segment since the Shield broke up -- it was just an extension of the badassery he showed when he ruled the 2014 Rumble, or brute forced his way out of the STFU and Sister Abigail's Kiss, or took on all three Wyatts single-handedly, mixed perfectly with the vulnerability you need from anybody in the ring with Brock Lesnar. 

And Lesnar... My god. What a special talent. Whenever he shows up it just sends an unmistakable message of "NOTHING THAT HAPPENS HERE WILL BE BUSINESS AS USUAL," and it's absolutely electrifying. All the contrived Hero Moments in the world couldn't Make Roman Look Strong, yet here he hits maybe five offensive moves and has you thinking he can move mountains. That's what facing Brock Lesnar does for his opponents, and it's probably the most underrated part of his game.

Loved the ending, too. I do think the smarter booking decision might have been to have Lesnar retain, just from the perspective that Cena and Bryan as the US and IC champs and a largely absentee WHC would've been a great way to elevate those two titles, but that's a minor nitpick. This is awesome. ★★★★¼


----------



## Bruce L

_*WWE U.S. Championship match
John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose *(WWE, "Monday Night Raw" 3/30)_
NO... but it _was_ a great match. If Cena can keep having matches like this with guys the audience gives a damn about, it'll go a long way to making the U.S. title mean something again, which I have to believe was the goal when they put it on the guy who's still the face of the company. ★★★¾

I liked Bryan/Ziggler too, but it was too short to really mean anything, IMO.

*EDIT: *After a rewatch, I bump my rating for Owens/Bálor up to ★★★¾ as well. The flaws I penalized it for the first time around seemed a lot less glaring the second time, and its virtues -- like Owens' character work and the way Bálor drew from the crowd -- seemed more pronounced. I still don't quite love it, but this time I saw the great match I must have missed before.


----------



## LJCooke

YES 

Timothy Thatcher vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 39)

****


----------



## Ruiner87

Some thoughts on the *New Japan Cup Finals*, _15/3/15_, because I rewatched some stuff on the train today in anticipation for Invasion Attack.

*YES*

_Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi_, ******

I thought this was awesome. A little slow-paced, but it was really hard hitting, and everything looked great (except for Ibushi's wacky Pele Kick, which pretty much whiffed twice on the same night). Goto basically just tried to murder Ibushi with Lariats and keep him on the ground, while Ibushi fought back with his flippy stuff and some stiff shots of his own. Great, great stuff.

*NO*

_Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibshi_, ****1/4*

This went down since last time. Same complaints as earlier in the thread. There was a lot of sloppy looking offense, mainly in the striking department (the aforementioned Pele Kick), and the match was basically a game of "OK I'll dump you on your head, and then you dump me on my head, and then we'll repeat it". Points for that weird move where Ibushi tried to send Naito into the Earth's core. Good, but I never need to see this again.

_CHAOS (Ishii, Nakamura, Okada, YOSHI) vs. Bullet Club (Gallows, Anderson, Fale, Takahashi)_, ****1/2*

Fale is shit. Now that that's out of the way, I really liked this! That's unusual for a New Japan multi-man tag, because they're mostly boring, shitty filler. Bullet Club's control segments were mostly entertaining, with YOSHI and Okada being good faces in peril. Loved the staredown stuff with Gallows and Ishii. Gallows is sort of just a normal big guy, but Ishii is really unique, and it made for quite a visual. Fale is shit. Liked the segment between Nakamura and Anderson, and the finishing stretch with all the CHAOS members trying to stop Fale from nailing Okada with a move was very good. Nice ending too, with Fale eating a Boma Ye and Rainmaker.

Also, a *YES* to: 

_Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins_, WrestleMania 31, ******

I thought the event was mostly boring with a couple of decent-good matches, but this main event was really great. Brock's matches are so unique, I could just watch him all day.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Chris Hero vs Biff Busick from EVOLVE 40***3/4 NO MOTYC for me but this is my INDY MOTY so far


----------



## Concrete

*Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar(WWE3/29/15):****3/4*
_A match that is appallingly built to, to the point that the only option seems to be to keep the belt on the wrestler the WWE has just locked down but will only wrestle a few times a year. The thing is, I forgot one key element of wrestling and that is despite some of the rockiest stories it can attempt to tell, when wrestlers step in the ring they can transcend the story. Roman Reigns is a fine wrestler and when Brock Lesnar is put in position to do so, he is one of the best on the planet. I was expecting a good match. Though I also expected it to mean the end of any chance Roman Reigns has of being the top WWE guy that has seemed inevitable for a while now. Via one match, Reigns has gotten a new lease on life…or a new lease on the opportunity to be that top face.

The match is the greatest WrestleMania main event that I have ever seen. Both wrestlers brought a level of stiffness that I don’t see being matched until maybe the next time these two meet in the ring. Whereas the Cena matches are Cena matches that are awe inspiring because of the incredible beating he takes, Cena does not quite dish it out as well as he takes it. Reigns does not get a great deal of opportunities to bring the heat but when he does it is scorching hot. He throws his forearms with force that would make you fear for his opponent’s safety except that he is throwing him them against Brock Lesnar. Reigns also throws nasty kicks to Lesnar’s chest and delivers a knee that brings a tear to Wanderlei Silva’s eye.

The match as far as I’m concerned is a near masterpiece and I could see myself removing “near” from that description sooner than later. Lesnar is suplexing Reigns but when it is clear there is something in Reigns tank; he’s fighting it until he is on his back. The cut that Lesnar gets early on reminds you that this monster of a man is still a man. And almost as a reminder to who he is, he delivers the F5. Lesnar doesn’t go for the pin. It is too early for that. Now is solely the time for punishment. Reigns, a 250+ pounder, attempts to run through Lesnar with a series of clothesline but Lesnar not only takes it but wants more before putting him away with another German suplex.

The facial expressions in this match are off the charts. Reigns smiling amidst his decimation is fantastic. Clearly something that could come off extremely cheesy, is plugged into the match at various moments that perfectly fit. Lesnar’s facial expressions though are some all-time elite level stuff. You literally can not teach the intensity in his eyes. The slight smirk he has after the F5 kickout is just too perfect. A great warrior who has finally found someone who may test him. There is no doubt in his mind that he’ll win but he may have to work for it. The gloves literally come off. It is subtle. Not much in wrestling is yet they’ve laid the ground so perfectly that that does not really matter. Lesnar smacks the taste out of Reigns’ mouth but that goes to elicit a blood-soaked smile that almost can only exist from someone who is in great pain but does care. It feels pulled almost directly from Fight Club.

Reigns is destroyed for what feels like an uncomfortable amount of time and then he finds an ounce of strength on the outside to push Brock Lesnar headfirst into the steal post. What followed introduced an element to the match that took it from a great match to an all-time spectacle, and that is blood. Try as you might to say that the color red does add to the match, this match is distinct proof that in 2015 you are still incorrect. In real time there was a split second where Brock was standing there dazed with blood covering more and more of his face that I wasn’t sure if he was going to get back into the ring. A man can only but feel his mortality as sees the fluid that pumps through his heart. The small cut showed a ***** in his position as invincible but the blood tripping from his head was the ultimate sign of vulnerability. In the ring, almost solely on adrenaline, Roman Reigns starts going to his Superman Punch. The way Reigns would hit the punch and keep himself standing on the ropes was perfect. The way Lesnar sold the punches was perfect. Lesnar not staying down after the punches or even the first Spear was perfect. It felt like it fit directly into a Rocky movie in the best way possible.

For this match you must mention the ending. For some it was a match killer or at least a match hinderer. I can not say the same. Felt that Seth Rollins’ involvement did not boost the match, an extremely difficult task, but was so in tune with his character as well as doing a great job of teasing his possible loss worked for me. Even Reigns stopping the F5 felt logical in the scheme of the match where a war has taken place and he has his blinders on.

An incredible spectacle. A masterful match. The perfect WrestleMania match in a way._​
FROM NEW BLOG https://matchoftheyear.wordpress.com WHERE ME AND TJ HAWKE WEIGH IN ON POTENTIAL MOTYC!


----------



## BillThompson

*EVOLVE Wrestling: 39 (03-26-2015) Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher - NO*

Just missed the cut, and this is a great match. But, it's missing a second gear of any sort. Everything they go for flows together very nicely, and I love technical match-ups such as this but it felt like they missed out by not hitting the gas pedal in the few instances where it seemed like they were going to.

*EVOLVE Wrestling 40 (03-27-2015) Tommy End vs. Timothy Thatcher - YES*

Just made the cit; a great grappler versus striker showdown. Near the end they blended the two approaches so well that it felt more like an old UWFI encounter than a straight grappling style match. Still don't have solid feelings on End, but Thatcher continues to show why he's the real deal. His Kawada sell of an End Roundhouse Kick was glorious. A match where there's a clear build and purpose.


----------



## BillThompson

*EVOLVE Wrestling: 40 (03-27-2015) Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick - YES*

Continuation of the Hero versus the Grappler's Three angle. Remove this from that angle and the match really doesn't work. However, within that angle this is pretty great. Hero just swallows up Busick, completely taking him out of any gameplan he may have had and making Busick fight Heros' fight. Stif strikes are the order of the day as Busick tries desperately to earn Hero's respect. Hero doesn't care about that though and bludgeons Hero into oblivion and garners all he does care about.


----------



## BillThompson

*World Wrestling Network: Mercury Rising '15 (03-28-2015) Timothy Thatcher vs. Chris Hero - YES*

Terrific match and a marvelous way to end an angle. Very smartly worked, and a subtle way of playing around with the typical striker versus grappler dynamic as this time it is the striker who is in charge. The beginning is absolutely electric, and as the match progresses and the story unfolds it becomes clear that Thatcher and Hero are engaging in something special on this night. The end run is really great, with total obliteration taking place and the submission out of nowhere fitting in with the story of the match and the larger angle taking place.


----------



## Brock

Concrete said:


> *Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar(WWE3/29/15):****3/4*
> _A match that is appallingly built to, to the point that the only option seems to be to keep the belt on the wrestler the WWE has just locked down but will only wrestle a few times a year. The thing is, I forgot one key element of wrestling and that is despite some of the rockiest stories it can attempt to tell, when wrestlers step in the ring they can transcend the story. Roman Reigns is a fine wrestler and when Brock Lesnar is put in position to do so, he is one of the best on the planet. I was expecting a good match. Though I also expected it to mean the end of any chance Roman Reigns has of being the top WWE guy that has seemed inevitable for a while now. Via one match, Reigns has gotten a new lease on life…or a new lease on the opportunity to be that top face.
> 
> The match is the greatest WrestleMania main event that I have ever seen. Both wrestlers brought a level of stiffness that I don’t see being matched until maybe the next time these two meet in the ring. Whereas the Cena matches are Cena matches that are awe inspiring because of the incredible beating he takes, Cena does not quite dish it out as well as he takes it. Reigns does not get a great deal of opportunities to bring the heat but when he does it is scorching hot. He throws his forearms with force that would make you fear for his opponent’s safety except that he is throwing him them against Brock Lesnar. Reigns also throws nasty kicks to Lesnar’s chest and delivers a knee that brings a tear to Wanderlei Silva’s eye.
> 
> The match as far as I’m concerned is a near masterpiece and I could see myself removing “near” from that description sooner than later. Lesnar is suplexing Reigns but when it is clear there is something in Reigns tank; he’s fighting it until he is on his back. The cut that Lesnar gets early on reminds you that this monster of a man is still a man. And almost as a reminder to who he is, he delivers the F5. Lesnar doesn’t go for the pin. It is too early for that. Now is solely the time for punishment. Reigns, a 250+ pounder, attempts to run through Lesnar with a series of clothesline but Lesnar not only takes it but wants more before putting him away with another German suplex.
> 
> The facial expressions in this match are off the charts. Reigns smiling amidst his decimation is fantastic. Clearly something that could come off extremely cheesy, is plugged into the match at various moments that perfectly fit. Lesnar’s facial expressions though are some all-time elite level stuff. You literally can not teach the intensity in his eyes. The slight smirk he has after the F5 kickout is just too perfect. A great warrior who has finally found someone who may test him. There is no doubt in his mind that he’ll win but he may have to work for it. The gloves literally come off. It is subtle. Not much in wrestling is yet they’ve laid the ground so perfectly that that does not really matter. Lesnar smacks the taste out of Reigns’ mouth but that goes to elicit a blood-soaked smile that almost can only exist from someone who is in great pain but does care. It feels pulled almost directly from Fight Club.
> 
> Reigns is destroyed for what feels like an uncomfortable amount of time and then he finds an ounce of strength on the outside to push Brock Lesnar headfirst into the steal post. What followed introduced an element to the match that took it from a great match to an all-time spectacle, and that is blood. Try as you might to say that the color red does add to the match, this match is distinct proof that in 2015 you are still incorrect. In real time there was a split second where Brock was standing there dazed with blood covering more and more of his face that I wasn’t sure if he was going to get back into the ring. A man can only but feel his mortality as sees the fluid that pumps through his heart. The small cut showed a ***** in his position as invincible but the blood tripping from his head was the ultimate sign of vulnerability. In the ring, almost solely on adrenaline, Roman Reigns starts going to his Superman Punch. The way Reigns would hit the punch and keep himself standing on the ropes was perfect. The way Lesnar sold the punches was perfect. Lesnar not staying down after the punches or even the first Spear was perfect. It felt like it fit directly into a Rocky movie in the best way possible.
> 
> For this match you must mention the ending. For some it was a match killer or at least a match hinderer. I can not say the same. Felt that Seth Rollins’ involvement did not boost the match, an extremely difficult task, but was so in tune with his character as well as doing a great job of teasing his possible loss worked for me. Even Reigns stopping the F5 felt logical in the scheme of the match where a war has taken place and he has his blinders on.
> 
> An incredible spectacle. A masterful match. The perfect WrestleMania match in a way._​
> FROM NEW BLOG https://matchoftheyear.wordpress.com WHERE ME AND TJ HAWKE WEIGH IN ON POTENTIAL MOTYC!


Full rep and like for this, great review, probably the best ive read so far TBH. I didn't go quite so high on the snowflakes, think after first viewing i gave it ****1/4, but dammit if you havn't inspired me to watch again as soon as, as if i needed an excuse. :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG World Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs Trevor Lee
PWG From Out Of Nowhere 2/27
***3/4
NO!*


----------



## LJCooke

*ROH Supercard of Honor IX*

YES

ACH vs Mark Briscoe ****

YES

Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian ****

NO

Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander vs Moose vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Sydal vs Andrew Everett ***

NO

BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs **

YES

Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong ****1/2

NO

The Kingdom vs ReDragon ***

YES

Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Jay Lethal *****

YES

Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Styles vs. Ibushi definitely gets a YES from me. Loved that match.

I also have a lot of catching up to do w/ EVOLVE & ROH. My damn laptop broke few days ago when I was watching PWG.  I should get it back next week though, and when I do I am gonna do a little RASSLIN marathon. Can't wait to watch those EVOLVE shows + Supercard of Honor.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Ibushi's lousy selling (or lack of) ruined that Styles match for me. They shouldn't even had included the leg targeting. Otherwise it would had been a MOTYC.


----------



## Corey

*Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak* (_PWG From Out of Nowhere_)

This is a serious sleeper right here. Absolutely tremendous match. If you've seen their contest from EVOLVE 38, this is almost the exact same match. The main difference though is that this one has a hot crowd, great facials, superb selling, and doesn't strike into overkill mode. Gulak goes after the left ankle of Hero and he sells it so well, opting to unlace his boot halfway through the match to relieve the pressure and swelling. Hero has to retaliate with massive strikes to gain any sort of advantage, but Gulak continually goes back to the left leg after he realizes he fails to stand toe-to-toe with Hero and win the strike battle. There's a few times on here where Gulak gets knocked so silly that he just throws up a haymaker in retaliation and the look on his face makes you feel like he has no idea what's going on. There's an especially great one where he goes for a pin and you can tell he's seeing stars. Fantastic match. @Concrete have you seen this one yet? My 3rd favorite of the year. ***** 1/4 (YES!)*

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee (_PWG From Out of Nowhere_)

There's nothing fancy to say about this one, it's just a great title match. Roderick stalls in the beginning and seems to take Trevor pretty lightly, which is a big mistake. Roddy does his usual work over the back and midsection, but when Trevor is able to hit moves he hits BIG moves that take the air out of Strong. Down the stretch both guys really sell how much they're having trouble breathing. In fact, after the match Trevor looks like he's about to puke.  Lee hits moves out of desperation to avoid the MASSIVE combos of Strong and Chris Hero put this over big time on commentary. He was a joy. I jumped out of my seat when Trevor hooked in the small package. Great stuff here. Won't finish too high on any lists but it's a quality match. RODERICK STRONG PEOPLE. ***** (YES!)*

Show of the year so far right there.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Ibushi/Styles was awesome but some of the poor selling from Ibushi around the midpoint of the match really took me out of it. He's very inconsistent with his selling from the (admittedly small) body of work I've seen of him. Sometimes he's great othertimes not so much.


----------



## Concrete

Don't watch much PWG these days and probably won't be buying this show...if only there was another way.

EDIT: It'll have to be a real humdinger to beat the EVOLVE match-up.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Don't watch much PWG these days and probably won't be buying this show...if only there was another way.


XWT is your friend.


----------



## Concrete

XWT IS FOR THE BIRDS!


----------



## TripleG

My number one favorite match this year is still Tanahashi Vs. Okada from Wrestle Kingdom 9.


----------



## Fighter Daron

TripleG said:


> My number one favorite match this year is still Tanahashi Vs. Okada from Wrestle Kingdom 9.


For me, the match before it.


----------



## Ruiner87

_AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi_, NJPW Invasion Attack, *****1/4* - *YES*

This was super great! It ran maybe a little too long for my taste, and Ibushi's selling wasn't exactly on point, but other than that I really, really enjoyed this match. Opened nice and fast, with Ibushi gaining the upper hand with an arm drag, drop toe hold and hurricanrana, with AJ rolling outside. I think I heard him scream, "Motherfucker!" :lol

Chain wrestling once he got back in, with several pin attempts from both men, leading into a Styles Clash which was countered with a pin attempt. I love how powerful that move is, in kayfabe. AJ will do anything to get dudes into position, and his opponents will do anything to get out of it. It's perfect. Umm, they did some cruiserweight stuff. It looked cool. AJ eventually nailed Ibushi with a *sick* German suplex on the outside, after dodging a moonsault, which Ibushi actually managed to land! 

Ibushi's in, then out. They run the ropes, do a dropkick, and then the legwork starts. The Calf Killer stuff on its own as a 30 second segment of action or whatever was good, but it was weird when it led to Ibushi just doing more kicks and flips, and then suddenly remembering "oh yeah I need to sell now". Why not just apply a wacky hold to his neck? You did drop him on his head earlier. Like, Ibushi is selling his leg, AJ runs at him, and he *jumps in the air to stomp him* after which he stops selling his leg.

That was a weird five minutes but it starts to get better when you turn your brain off. They start doing moves and they look cool. Springboard forearm, sitout facebuster thing, a brainbuster. Good stuff. Anyway, some stuff happens, they get up in the corner, AJ goes for the Styles Clash from the top rope and Ibushi escapes. Ibushi nails him with a super huricanrana for a nearfall. Goes for the Powerbomb, AJ escapes and gets nailed by a nasty lariat. Sitout Powerbomb for a nearfall. Ibushi goes for the Phoenix Splash, but Omega distracts him on the ring apron, causing him to waste time. He still goes for it, but AJ catches him and lands the Styles Clash. The crowd went a little apeshit. Great match, but it could have been an all time classic if Ibushi had just sold his fucking leg properly. The fact that I gave it ****1/4 despite that shows how good I think it could have been.


----------



## Wank Pheasant

AJ Styles/Kota Ibushi - ****1/2
- could've been even better had Ibushi remembered to sell the leg work


----------



## LJCooke

*WWE NXT 8th of April 2015 *

YES

Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville ****1/2

NO

Tyler Breeze vs Finn Balor ***1/2

YES

Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor ****


----------



## Rah

*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 38 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 29 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 11 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 3 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 3 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 3 ||


*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 5 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 ||
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 8 ||
Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Tommy End (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 38) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Chris Hero (WWN Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||

*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
* Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 15 || *
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania) || YES = 14 ||*
Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania) || YES = 5 ||
IC Title Ladder (Wrestlemania) || YES = 2 ||
Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan (Raw 30/03) || YES = 3 ||
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||


*TNA:*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||


*Lucha Libre:*
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Cara Luchas 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||


Legend:
*Bold Red Text*: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better


----------



## Concrete

Glad to see you've decided to do your job!


----------



## Rah

Now all I need to do is watch wrestling!


----------



## Fighter Daron

Why Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 15 || is not red? :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am throwing in a YES for Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale from Invasion Attack. Really enjoyed that match. Great way to end this feud. Fale's best match ever.


----------



## DOPA

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ****** YES

Absolutely incredible carry job by Lesnar and fantastic booking.


----------



## DOPA

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH 2/21): *****1/4* YES

What a freaking match, my ROH MOTY atm.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (3/8): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (3/15): ******


*Other Puro*

HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 1/25): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 2/28): *****1/4*

*Indy*

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4*
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH 2/21): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (ROH 1/31): ******


----------



## BillThompson

L-DOPA said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ****** YES
> 
> Absolutely incredible carry job by Lesnar and fantastic booking.


Don't know how that match could qualify as a carry job. Reigns brought just as much, if not more, to the match as Lesnar did. His selling of the beating, his facial expressions, his bumping, and the splendid way that he executed his comeback. All of that was on Reigns and is a major reason why the match was so great until cash in.


----------



## Corey

I really badly wanna give Styles/Ibushi a YES, but I just can't. There was a lot of good shit packed into that 27 minutes (Ibushi's bumping was marvelous and AJ is a top notch heel), but at the same time there were a few mis-communications and slip-ups as well. I really dug the story of Styles underestimating him early and not being aware of how quick Ibushi was. Fighting out of the Styles Clash at all costs was a nice touch but I can't help but feel like we got robbed of a finish to an otherwise excellent match. I'll be interested to see if the stuff with Omega actually goes anywhere, but as it is now it just made me say "man that's it?" I never noticed any problem with no-selling of the leg either btw because Styles really didn't work it over enough for it to to be a factor. Much like Tanahashi/Okada from Wrestle Kingdom, it's a high end *** 3/4 that just misses my cut. I'll have to rewatch both in the future and see what happens.

My list as of now (still have EVOLVE 39 & 40 along with Supercard of Honor to watch). In chronological order:

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX) ****
20-Man Aztec Warfare Match (Lucha Underground 1/7) ****
Prince Puma vs. Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/14) ****
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble) **** 1/2
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) ****
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out of Nowhere) **** 1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out of Nowhere) ****
New Japan Cup Final: Kota Ibushi vs. HIrooki Goto (NJPW 3/15) ****
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) **** 1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO Takagi - ZERO1 3.29.2015 - ***3/4

I'm nervous giving this one a rating, as I'm not 100% sure how I feel about it, but I do feel the need to give it some pimping here. I could see this match being particularly polarizing...I myself on any other day would surely hate this kind of thing but for some reason it just clicked with me today. 

Let's start with the fact that the match is FULL of fighting spirit. That's not to say it's a case of 'no-selling' per se; we do get a fair bit of delayed selling, which works well as the match progresses, but early on it definitely raises an eyebrow. Finishers are dished out like they're going out of fashion. There's a sequence where they trade brainbusters and 'kick-outs-at-1'...and I hate all that crap. 

BUT on the other hand, this is the pinnacle of smash-mouth style. From the get-go, Tanaka and Takagi put it into fifth gear and go ape-shit on each other. They are not messing around. Masato Tanaka is a mean bastard in his old age. Wince-inducing blows throughout, there's a flurry of strikes towards the end, culminating in a cheeky right-hand jab from SHINGO that had my jaw drop. They've got great chemistry and this is exhibited well with some terrific transitions and reversals. Despite all the shortcomings I mentioned, there was something so enthralling about seeing these two guys pummel each other into oblivion. Added to all that, the outdoor venue is kinda refreshing...there's a different vibe to it for sure. It's never going to make the top of my MOTYC list, but considering I'd normally hate this kind of match, there's clearly something pretty special about it.


----------



## darkclaudio

YES!
*Open the Twin Gate Championship Match*: Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate 9/04/2015 **** AMAZING MATCH!


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Groovemachine said:


> Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO Takagi - ZERO1 3.29.2015 - ***3/4
> 
> I'm nervous giving this one a rating, as I'm not 100% sure how I feel about it, but I do feel the need to give it some pimping here. I could see this match being particularly polarizing...I myself on any other day would surely hate this kind of thing but for some reason it just clicked with me today.
> 
> Let's start with the fact that the match is FULL of fighting spirit. That's not to say it's a case of 'no-selling' per se; we do get a fair bit of delayed selling, which works well as the match progresses, but early on it definitely raises an eyebrow. Finishers are dished out like they're going out of fashion. There's a sequence where they trade brainbusters and 'kick-outs-at-1'...and I hate all that crap.
> 
> BUT on the other hand, this is the pinnacle of smash-mouth style. From the get-go, Tanaka and Takagi put it into fifth gear and go ape-shit on each other. They are not messing around. Masato Tanaka is a mean bastard in his old age. Wince-inducing blows throughout, there's a flurry of strikes towards the end, culminating in a cheeky right-hand jab from SHINGO that had my jaw drop. They've got great chemistry and this is exhibited well with some terrific transitions and reversals. Despite all the shortcomings I mentioned, there was something so enthralling about seeing these two guys pummel each other into oblivion. Added to all that, the outdoor venue is kinda refreshing...there's a different vibe to it for sure. It's never going to make the top of my MOTYC list, but considering I'd normally hate this kind of match, there's clearly something pretty special about it.


Ater i read this i watched the match

i think ***3/4 is fair but not moty candidate

Tanaka is such an accomplished performer


----------



## indyappreciator9

styles vs ibushi is a definite motyc. 4 3/4 stars.


----------



## darkclaudio

My Top 25 (2015 Matches)
YES!
1. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 4/01 ****1/4+
2. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW 4/01 ****
3. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate 9/04 ****
NO!
4. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/02 ***3/4
5. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW 31/03 ***1/2
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW 14/02 ***1/2
7. Go Shiozaki (c) vs Zeus - AJPW 7/02 ***1/2
8. Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 15/03 ***1/2
9. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & Kota Ibushi vs Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo & HARASHIMA - DDT 25/01 ***1/2
10. Mil Muertes vs Fenix - Lucha Underground 25/01 ***1/2
11. Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka (c) vs Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls - NOAH 10/01 ***1/2
12. Brock Lesnar (c) vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena - WWE 25/01 ***1/2
13. Joe Doering (c) vs Go Shiozaki - AJPW 3/01 ***1/2
14. Kzy (c) vs Akira Tozawa - Dragon Gate 28/02 ***1/2
15. 4 Way Trios Elimination Match: Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs Shingo Takagi, Masato Yoshino & Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk, Big R Shimizu & Kzy vs YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong - Dragon Gate 6/03 ***1/2
16. AJ Styles (c) vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 5/04 ***1/2
17. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 11/02 ***1/2
18. Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Togi Makabe - NJPW 4/01 ***1/2
19. Tetsuya Endo & Konosuke Takeshita (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT 15/02 ***1/2
20. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns - WWE 22/02 ***1/2
21. Brock Lesnar (c) vs Roman Reigns - WWE 29/03 ***1/4+
22. Go Shiozaki (c) vs Kento Miyahara - AJPW 27/03 ***1/4+
23. Io Shirai (c) vs Koguma - Stardom 22/02 ***1/4+
24. Tetsuya Naito vs Karl Anderson - NJPW 5/03 ***1/4
25. Wade Barrett (c) vs R-Truth vs Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler vs Stardust vs Daniel Bryan - WWE 29/03 ***1/4


----------



## flag sabbath

*Shingo vs. Tanaka* is a murk of attritious fighting spirit, but with two of the style's most seasoned practitioners at the helm, it builds & builds to a pulsating smashmouth climax ******

*Yoshino & Shachihoko vs. Susumu & Kagetora* is DG at its finest. A couple of decent workover segments that admittedly go nowhere, followed by an electric home stretch which flirts with overkill, but never quite succumbs *****1/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

I'll throw a nomination for 
*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Shuji Ishikawa - 3/31/2015 *

They went full retard with the no-selling (specially Daisuke) and kickouts so don't expect a classic. But Korakuen was so into this that I couldn't help having a blast watching this. It's like SHINGO vs Davey Richards, were there's a lot wrong with the match but it's so much fun to watch thanks to the atmosphere.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Ajpw
Dream Power Series
27th March
Budoken 874 fans

Go Shozaki (c) vs Kento Miyahara

*****

For me this is the best Puro match since Honma and ishii at invasion attack

Both guys started fast and they started to wear down at the end so it was hard to tell who was going to win. Very rewarding finsh, can't recommend enough!


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Yes!
Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW)
****3/4

Probably the second best match of the year behind Ibushi/Nakamura.Arguably the hottest crowd I've seen all year,towards the end that crowd sounded like a Misawa/Kawada match.There were some selling issues but if you can get past that this is a true MOTYC.Watch this match!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKKsoulcity

SuzukiGUN said:


> Ajpw
> Dream Power Series
> 27th March
> Budoken 874 fans
> 
> Go Shozaki (c) vs Kento Miyahara
> 
> *****
> 
> For me this is the best Puro match since Honma and ishii at invasion attack
> 
> Both guys started fast and they started to wear down at the end so it was hard to tell who was going to win. Very rewarding finsh, can't recommend enough!


Watching it now please don't disappoint


----------



## SuzukiGUN

BKKsoulcity said:


> Watching it now please don't disappoint


what did you think?


----------



## DOPA

Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 4/9): *****1/2* 

YES. This was simply amazing and might have had the best home stretch you will see all year. I was going absolutely ballistic by the end. Highly recommended!


----------



## Concrete

*Mil Muertes vs. Fenix (LU 1/25/15):****1/2*
_Oh my lord. Grave Consequences is essentially a casket match but Lucha Underground manages to elevate the concept through their exquisite presentation and the talented performers in the ring. Before the opening bell there is the entrance of the casket with an intricate design resting upon it being wheeled out by people dressed in their Day of the Dead, Día de Muertos, garb where you feel you are sitting at the gate of the underworld. It isn’t a spectacle in the sense of a WrestleMania entrance but in the confines of the show, Lucha Underground, it creates an intangible atmosphere. Even Fenix’s black outfit added to the theme of death that loomed over the Lucha Underground Arena.

The match is a visceral experience that you do not get often in the states nor this day in age honestly. There were classic elements of a lucha brawl present which can take you aback at first. You may expect a rough and tumble match from Muertes but they far beyond that. There was not only blood but there was passion. Muertes in this match reminds you that he was a part of two of the most violent brawls in lucha in the past 5 years. He came off like a man fully desiring to relish in Fenix’s suffering. Muertes’s tearing of the mask is pure rudo but ramps up in this environment. Not only did he bash Fenix’s head in with the turnbuckle hook but Muertes would bite into Fenix’s bloody wound and spit the blood into the direction of the fans. Every clubbing blow he delivered felt like something that could not be matched by anyone within the Lucha Underground universe. Part of that is due to the selling and bumping of Fenix. From the way he laid prone after diving into the casket to him bouncing off the same casket on a suplex was a sight to behold. As Muertes slams Fenix’s skull into the steal railing, Fenix being willing to slam himself into things headfirst became a common occurrence, you almost feel the life emptying from his body. It becomes almost difficult to watch at a point as you see Fenix staring at the referee through blood and torn mask telling the referee that he will not be giving up. Fenix’s offense, though minimal, came off timely and rarely felt rushed except for a moonsault down the stretch that probably wouldn’t have stood out if he hadn’t done such a fantastic job prior. The climax comes off hokey but I would not use the word bad. It may have felt rushed but at the same time, Fenix’s gameplan was built around high risk bombs where if they didn’t put away the monster then he would yet again be met with a crushing blow. Plus, the finishing move looked particularly brutal.

In the end the match felt like all things I could hope from Lucha Underground. The presentation was stellar and the wrestling felt perfectly lucha. There was the narrative being portrayed that perfectly fit the action and then there was the metanarrative of an older school of lucha, represented by Mil Muertes, versus a newer school of lucha, represented by Fenix. From beginning to end it is top shelf stuff._​From https://matchoftheyear.wordpress.com/ so don't be afraid to check that out since that is partially why I post things less in this thread and why my HOT TAKES are on a delay.


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 4/19 (New additions in bold) 

JAN 1 – DEC 31 

*America: *
*Timothy Thatcher vs. Chris Hero (3/28) (WWN) ****3/4
Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Gargano (3/28) (WWN) ****3/4
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (3/29) (WWE) ****3/4
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (2/27) (PWG) ****3/4
Mike Bailey vs. Biff Busick (2/27) (PWG) ****1/2
Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte (3/27) (NXT) ****1/2
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (3/30) (WWE) ****1/2
Willie Mack vs. Adam Thornstowe (3/28) (KOI) ****1/2*
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (1/25) (WWE) ****1/2
The Briscoes vs. The Kingdom (2/3 Falls) (2/21) (ROH) ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O’Reilly (2/21) (ROH) ****1/2
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (2/22) (WWE) ****1/4
Young Bucks/Styles vs. Cedric/ACH/Sydal (2/14 airdate) (ROH) ****1/4
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (2/11) (NXT) ****1/4
Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley (2/11) (NXT) ****1/4
*Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (3/27) (ROH) ****1/4
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (3/27) (EVOLVE) ****1/4
Andre Everett vs. Matt Sydal vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Moose (3/27) (ROH) ****1/4
The Young Buck$ vs. Monster Mafia (2/27) (PWG) ****
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (2/27) (PWG) ****
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (2/27) (PWG) ****
Timothy Thatcher vs. Roderick Strong (2/3 Falls) (4/17) (EVOLVE) ****
Rusev vs. John Cena (3/29) (WWE) ****
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (3/29) (WWE) ****
IC Title Ladder Match (3/29) (WWE) **** 
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (3/27) (EVOLVE) ****
Ricochet vs. PJ Black (3/27) (EVOLVE) ****
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin “Thunder” Liger (3/27) (EVOLVE) ****
Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville (3/27) (NXT) ****
Samoa Joe vs. Kyle O’Reilly (3/28 airdate) (ROH) ****
The Young Buck$ vs. The Kingdom (3/14 airdate) (ROH) *****
AJ Styles vs. ACH (3/1) (ROH) ****
reDRagon vs. The Young Buck$ (3/1) (ROH) ****
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (2/21) (ROH) ****
Gresham/Posey vs. Whitmer/Page (2/21) (ROH) ****
Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (2/2) (WWE) ****

*Europe:*
*Tommy End vs. Axel Dieter Jr. (3/8) (wXw) ****3/4
Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/7) (wXw) ****1/4
Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/6) (wXw) ****1/4
Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/8) (wXw) ****1/4
Uhaa/Da Mack vs. Alexander/Everett (3/8) (wXw) ****1/4*
Will Ospreay vs. AJ Styles (2/15) (Rev-Pro) ****1/4
*Chris Sabin vs. Marty Scurll (3/8) (wXw) ****
Tommy End vs. Absolute Andy (3/8) (wXw) ****
Bad Bones vs. Ilya Dragunov (3/7) (wXw) ****
Tommy End vs. Andrew Everett (3/7) (wXw) ****
Big Daddy Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/7) (wXw) ****
Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (3/6) (wXw) ****
Chris Sabin vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Axel Tischer (3/7) (wXw)*
Will Ospreay vs. Tommy End (1/17) (wXw) ****
Pete Dunne vs. Chris Brooke vs. Ryan Smile (1/17) (OTT) ****
Luther Ward/Boys From The Flats vs. Disorderly/Guinness/Corvin (1/17) (OTT) ****

*Japan:* 
*Amigo Tag vs. Original Jimmys (4/9) (DG) ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (1/4) (NJPW) *****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (1/4) (NJPW) *****
MAD BLANKEY vs. Monster Express vs. Dia Hearts vs. The Jimmys (3/6) (DG) ****3/4
Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi (3/15) (NJPW) ****3/4
*Shuji Ishikawa vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/31) (BJW) ****3/4
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (4/5) (NJPW) ****1/2*
HARASHIMA/Takeshita/Endo vs. Ibushi/Sekimoto/Okabayashi (1/25) (DDT) ****1/2
Eita vs. Jimmy Kagetora (1/12) (DG) ****1/2
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (1/10) (NOAH) ****1/2
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (2/2) (BJW) ****1/2
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma (2/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (2/15) (DDT) ****1/2
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (2/28) (DG) ****1/2
Go Shiozaki vs. ZEUS (2/7) (AJPW) ****1/2
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (3/1) (DG) ****1/4
YAMAKong vs. Amigo Tag (3/1) (DG) ****1/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (3/15) (NJPW) ****1/4
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (1/3) (AJPW) ****1/4
Monster Express vs. Dia Hearts (1/16) (DG) ****1/4
Okabayashi/Sekimoto vs. Twin Towers (1/2) (BJW) ****1/4
BxB Hulk vs. Jimmy Susumu (2/5) (DG) ****1/4
Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada (1/24) (NOAH) ****1/4
Double Yuji’s vs. Yankee Nichokenju (1/1) (BJW/DDT/K-Dojo) ****1/4
*Shingo Takagi vs. Masato Tanaka (3/29) (Z1) ****1/4
Dangan Yankees vs. Sekimoto/Sato (3/1) (Z1) ****1/4
Shiori Asahi vs. Akito (3/29) (DDT) ****1/4
Takagi/Tozawa vs. Kzy/Hulk (4/9) (DG) ****
The Young Buck$ vs. Roppongi Vice (4/5) (NJPW) ****
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (4/5) (NJPW) ****
Team Dream Futures vs. Shuten-dōji (3/29) (DDT) ****
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (3/27) (AJPW) *****
Mochizuki/Dragon Kid vs. Flamita/T-Hawk (3/6) (DG) ****
Dia Hearts vs. MAD BLANKEY (2/28) (DG) ****
Fuchi/Akiyama/Omori vs. Exceed (1/31) (AJPW) ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (2/11) (NJPW) ****
Young Bucks/Omega vs. Timesplitters/Dorada (2/14) (NJPW) ****
Dia Hearts vs. Monster Express (2/1) (DG) ****
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (1/24) (NOAH) ****
Jimmy Susumu vs. Big R Shimizu (1/16) (DG) ****
Hayashi/Kondo vs. Nakanoue/Kodama (1/11) (W-1) ****
HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo (1/3) (DDT) ****
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki (1/4) (NJPW) ****
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (1/4) (NJPW) ****
reDRagon vs. Young Bucks vs. Timesplitters vs. Forever Hooligans (1/4) (NJPW) ****

*Lucha: *
*Mil Muertes vs. Fenix (Grave Consequences) (3/18) (LU) ****1/2
Cuerno/Texano/Cage vs. Mundo/Hernandez/Puma (4/15) (LU) ****1/4
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (Mascara Contra Mascara) (3/20) (CMLL) ****1/4
Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno (Cage Match) (3/11) (LU) ****1/4*
Aztec Warfare Match (1/7) (LU) ****1/4
*Big Ryck/Killshot/The Mack vs. Pentagon Jr./Sexy Star/Superfly (4/1) (LU) ****
Resistencia vs. Tortugas Ninja (3/7) (PCL) *****
Prince Puma vs. Fenix (1/14) (LU) ****
The Crew vs. Argenis/Aerostar/SuperFly (1/28) (LU) ****


----------



## sizor

Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) ****

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) ***
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) *****
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) *** 0.5
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02)***
IC Title Ladder (Wrestlemania)****


----------



## Concrete

*Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 3/7/15):*****




_Mid-Atlantic main event FIGHT! Love how they took it straight to each other. After the opening scrap, it slows down a bit but as the match progresses it becomes a completely full bodied match that has a charm that you don’t see this day in age. Quinn brings wicked punches and Wayne throws nasty chops. Selling in the match was so on point throughout. Wayne down the stretch was doing a great job selling all the punches he was getting tagged with. Even when he was gaining momentum, he looked like he was still working through the barrage he’s been met with. There’s a series Wayne lands in the middle of the bout where Quinn gets knocked loopy, and Wayne pounces which I popped huge for. They created a main event wrestling vibe with stuff like that. The inclusion of the counter-armbar, and then having it play into the finish? Hell yes. Quinn’s brainbuster looks clinically insane, just how you want it to. Did not mind the stuff with the referee one bit. Allows Wayne to sell the brainbuster like death while justifying his ability to somewhat regroup. Tremendous stuff really. _​


----------



## Flawless Victory

Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron ****1/2

A match that people should go out of their way to see. It's from the Dayton Ohio show from January 31st. It was an absolutely sensational 20+ minute match. Alberto's best match in America since his match with Christian at SummerSlam 2013. The only thing that kept this from being ***** was that it wasn't for a title, or didn't have a backstory, just two dudes wrestling their asses off. ROH has it on their VOD.


----------



## rudyadams

*Current Top 5:*

*Wrestle Kingdom*

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi ****3/4 #2 

*Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada ***** #1*


The New Beginning in Sendai

Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****1/2 #5 

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ****1/2 #4 

Invasion Attack 

AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi ****3/4 #3


----------



## rudyadams

NJPW Reviews:

Invasion Attack 

AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (27:01) ****3/4 #3 

New Japan Cup FINALS

Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito (14:14) ****

Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (17:31) ****

New Japan Cup Day 3

Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto (17:18) ****1/2 #6 

The New Beginning in Sendai

Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (24:46) ****1/2 #5 

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (17:55) ****1/2 #4 

Wrestle Kingdom

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi(20:12) ****3/4 #2 

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (30:57) ***** #1


----------



## NastyYaffa

rudyadams said:


> NJPW Reviews:
> 
> Invasion Attack
> 
> AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (27:01) ****3/4 #3
> 
> New Japan Cup FINALS
> 
> Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito (14:14) ****
> 
> Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (17:31) ****
> 
> New Japan Cup Day 3
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto (17:18) ****1/2 #6
> 
> The New Beginning in Sendai
> 
> Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (24:46) ****1/2 #5
> 
> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (17:55) ****1/2 *#4
> 
> Wrestle Kingdom
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi(20:12) ****3/4 #2
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (30:57) ***** #1


Glad to see you give some love to Nakamura/Nagata. Criminally underrated match. My 2nd favorite of 2015 so far.


----------



## rudyadams

I thought Nakamura vs Nagata was brilliant. Great emotional story going in and the match was just brilliantly executed. Nagata and Suzuki are two criminally underused wrestlers on the roster. Even in their forties I find they put on amazing matches when given the opportunity.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW 3/31 ****1/4

NO!

Open the Twin Gate Championship: Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate 4/9 ***3/4*


----------



## LJCooke

*ROH TV 4/4/15*

NO

Micheal Elgin vs Will Ferrara **

NO

Anthony Greene and Cam Zagami vs War Machine **

NO

Micheal Elgin vs War Machine *1/2

NO

ACH vs QT Marshall ***

YES

Mark Briscoe vs AJ Styles ****


----------



## LJCooke

*WWE NXT 22nd of April 2015*

NO

Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger **

YES

Charlotte vs Bailey vs Becky Lynch ****

NO

Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker **1/2

NO

Rhyno vs Local Jobber *1/2

YES

Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley ****


----------



## EmbassyForever

Don't know about you guys, but I felt the ME of this weeks LU's episode was perfect. Probably not a technical wrestler masterpiece, but the storytelling was amazing and completed the storyline perfectly.


----------



## LJCooke

*Lucha Underground 22nd of April 2015*

NO

Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. ***1/2

YES

King Cuerno, Texano and Cage vs Son of Havoc, Ivelisse and Angelico vs Big Ryck, The Mack and Killshot ****1/2

NO (but watch it, this match has almost perfect storytelling and there is one spot in it that will absolutely blow your mind)

Ivelisse, Angelico and Son of Havoc vs The Crew ***1/2


----------



## DOPA

Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (8/4): ****** YES

Great great match, definitely one of the best NXT has produced this year in my opinion.



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ******
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (8/4): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (8/3): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (15/3): ******


*Other Puro*

Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 9/4): *****1/2 *
HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 25/1): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 3/1): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 28/2): *****1/4*

*Indy*

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (LU 19/3): *****1/4*
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH 21/2): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH 1/3): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (ROH 31/1): ******


----------



## Flux

*EVOLVE 40
*Tommy End vs. Timothy Thatcher

_This was absolutely phenomenal - I haven't enjoyed watching a north-American, modern day match like that in a long time. Such a simple story told in such a simple way: Thatcher dominates the newcomer on the ground and is well aware of his advantages so he sticks to them . He remains glued to End and doesn't give him room to breathe. Tommy meanwhile scratches and claws until he can find an inch of space and once he does, that's when he siezes the advantage. Once he's on the attack, Thatcher scratches and claws his way to close the distance and regain his advantage. It was back and forthsy buit it *made sense*, and when that's the case, it's fantastic. Such a simple narrative, expertly told. YES_


----------



## LJCooke

*WWE Main Event April 21st 2015*

NO

Fandango vs Curtis Axel *1/4

NO

Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox *3/4

NO

R-Truth vs Stardust **

NO

The Ascension vs The Lucha Dragons **1/2


----------



## LJCooke

*WWE Smackdown April 23rd 2015*

NO

Sheamus and Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler and Neville ***1/4

NO

Naomi vs Natalya **1/4

NO

Ryback vs Rusev ***1/4

NO

Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston **

YES

Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper and Seth Rollins ****


----------



## Corey

@LJCooke, you don't need to review every weekly show on here, just post the matches you give YES votes too. It just cuts down on the unnecessary posts.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @LJCooke, you don't need to review every weekly show on here, just post the matches you give YES votes too. It just cuts down on the unnecessary posts.


PLUS, I'm going to guess you are giving yesses to matches that you think are great but probably not ones you even imagine being in your Top 20 as of now let alone down the line.


----------



## LJCooke

But I like reviewing shows and good matches can come from anywhere. Plus the show/DVD thread is a giant clusterfuck. Soooooooooo, WTF should I do?


----------



## Concrete

Throw those 4 SNOWFLAKEZ at matches like the tag match and leave out the rest. Cause that goes towards the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Rah

Throw the NXT/WWE reviews in the match/show discussion thread in the general WWE section. Always nice seeing new opinions there.

If it's puro or Indy then in the relevant threads here in the Other Section. 

Matches you see staying at the top of each category that is given in the original post of this thread can be posted here.


None of these threads that I mentioned are clusterfucks and welcome thoughts on matches. Star ratings are okay, but it's always best to say what you did or didn't like. Was there something special in the match that caught your interest or stuck out? Name it!


----------



## Groovemachine

*New Day vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - WWE Extreme Rules 2015 - ***3/4*

I expected this to be pretty good but it definitely surpassed those expectations. I liked New Day embracing the crowd's heel reaction, and the tag champs seemed to play more of a face role as well so that was neat. Kidd stomping Kofi in the corner in time with the 'New Day Sucks' chants ruled. Early on, this was a classic tag team match and everyone played their parts well, and then it all started to kick off. Cesaro & Kofi got to do their shtick that we saw in their series of Main Event matches last year (or was it the year before? I forget), such as Kofi jumping off the top rope, only to be caught in a twisting backbreaker from Cesaro, and it all looked so smooth. Big E's spear through the ropes was a lovely spot, and we got some fantastic nearfalls. Cesaro coming in out of nowhere with a bulldog head-charge to break up one of the pinfalls is just one example, but the crowd were biting on every one in the closing minutes. 



Spoiler: Result & Post-match



New Day's celebration on the floor made me LOL, that was glorious. Will be really interesting to see Kofi as a 'proper' heel; he's got some great mannerisms as displayed here so we could see some good stuff from him in the coming months, especially if they fully turn.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to :

*WWE Tag Team Championship:* Kidd & Cesaro Vs New Day:
Another great match from Kidd & Cesaro this year in which they are breathing life into the deadly WWE tag division. Kofi and Big E were nice counterparts too, but Cesaro and his Giant Swing are soooo over here in Chicago. The weird New Day gimmick is kind of working. ****

Roman Reigns Vs Big Show - _Last Man Standing Match_:
I'm perfectly confident with my idea that this is the best-treated stip they use, it always delivers for me, and that's good because then I know everytime they do this match, I know it's gonna be great, and this was no different. Big Show refusing to use weapons and Roman taking another beating, there were a lot of little gorgeus moments and the big spots were just brutal. I think this is the best match in Big Show's career and it's an accomplishment to do that at his age. MOTYC. ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. New Day - ***1/2
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns - ***

2 good matches, but not serious MOTYCs for me.


----------



## darkclaudio

No!
Extreme Rules
WWE Tag Team Championship **1/2
Reigns vs Show **1/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

This month has been really bad compared to the past few months so hopefully NJPW delivers tomorrow, anyway:

YES
Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong from EVOLVE 42 ****


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to: 

Roman Reigns & Randy Orton Vs Seth Rollins & Kane - WWE Raw 27/04/15:

I don't know how much time has passed since the last time I enjoyed a simple main event tv tag match. Crowd was red hot for Reigns and Rollins, you could sense how the wrestlers get in sync with them and by the end, they believed they were having a great match and put much more emphasis and intensity to it. I just LOVED this match. ****1/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No:
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton Vs Seth Rollins & Kane - WWE Raw 27/04/15-**1/2


----------



## DomoDaDude

*Yes* to Ishii vs. Makabe @ NJPW's Hinokuni show 4/29 - ****1/4


----------



## Arkham258

LJCooke said:


> *
> King Cuerno, Texano and Cage vs Son of Havoc, Ivelisse and Angelico vs Big Ryck, The Mack and Killshot ****1/2
> 
> NO (but watch it, this match has almost perfect storytelling and there is one spot in it that will absolutely blow your mind)
> 
> Ivelisse, Angelico and Son of Havoc vs The Crew ***1/2*


*

First of all, that is ONE match, so combining your star count makes it an 8 star match. Fuck yeah it gets a yes*


----------



## kimino

Arkham258 said:


> First of all, that is ONE match, so combining your star count makes it an 8 star match. Fuck yeah it gets a yes


I considere them 2 matches, since they rang the bell for team sitcom vs the crew


----------



## Arkham258

kimino said:


> I considere them 2 matches, since they rang the bell for team sitcom vs the crew


They didn't win the titles until they beat the crew. It was one match.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump, 29/4):* Team Dream Futures have to fight so damn hard to even look like they're in with a shot at taking the belts, but once the frantic bombardment of near falls kicks in, it's anybody's game ******


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Alberto El Patron Vs. Roderick Strong from ROH. Would not have expected them to have such chemistry, but they're perfect grappling opponents and had great fire.

NO to Big Show Vs. Reigns - Last Man Standing. Plodding opening section, poorly paced, Reigns is too boring on defense and selling. Has a good last third, and Reigns's Chokeslam bump to the outside was very impressive, but not a great match.

YES to Big E & Kingston Vs. Cesaro & Kidd from Extreme Rules. Excellent pacing, lots of creative or simply amazingly executed spots, grew more intense until it felt almost Lesnar-like in its energy towards the end. Have watched it four times, loved it each viewing. My favorite tag match in years.

NO to Reigns & Orton Vs Seth Rollins & Kane from Raw. Fun story, but didn't do much for me.

NO to King Cuerno, Texano and Cage vs Son of Havoc, Ivelisse and Angelico vs Big Ryck, The Mack and Killshot, but it's a near-miss, really just because Lucha Underground has such a high bar for quality matches this year. A total blast. If we're talking the Top 5 or Top 10 for LU's year, I don't think this would hold up. If we're talking the Top 10 of wrestling for the month, then hell yes.

YES to Styles Vs. Ibushi from Invasion Attack. Good structure, the leg work never bothered me. The spots were wild, the finish was insane, but my favorite moments were the clever exchanges where they were ready for classic counters, like Styles catching the leg, then being prepared for the slaps. So many good touches.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife

Fighter Daron said:


> Yes to:
> 
> Roman Reigns & Randy Orton Vs Seth Rollins & Kane - WWE Raw 27/04/15:
> 
> I don't know how much time has passed since the last time I enjoyed a simple main event tv tag match. Crowd was red hot for Reigns and Rollins, you could sense how the wrestlers get in sync with them and by the end, they believed they were having a great match and put much more emphasis and intensity to it. I just LOVED this match. ****1/4


Preach! That was a great match. I haven't been that into a Raw ME on ages. Reigns & Rollins put on a great show, & Kane & Orton did a good job supporting as well.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump, 29/4):* These two really aren't averse to knocking the shit out of each other. Long story short, if you dug their Saitama match, you'll love this one too *****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

So I just finally watched the Grave Consequences match between Fenix & Mil Muertes and HOLY SHIT. What a WAR. Will go ****1/2 for it. AMAZING match. Everybody needs to see it.


----------



## DOPA

I can't bring myself to watch another *Ibushi vs Harashima* match. They just don't click for me.

*Makabe vs Ishii* was good but nowhere near their WK9 awesomeness ****1/2*

Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump, 29/4): ****** YES

Great match overall, agreed with @flag sabbath's short and sweet review of it.


----------



## Ten410

*Seth Rollins Vs. Dean Ambrose WWE Raw 5/4/15
*
Excellent tv match with fast paced action from start to finish. You great counters, a teased New Japan count out spot, & a teased screw job finish. With that saying it just sucks that Ambrose will be the fall guy at Payback.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to: 

Seth Rollins Vs. Dean Ambrose WWE Raw 5/4/15
Another great TV match from Raw, red-hot crowd, original spots and a great finish, for once. ****1/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Never thought I'd give a Yes to another RAW match but a big Yes to Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins on RAW 4/5/15- ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ambrose/Rollins gets ***1/4 from me. Enjoyed it, and it's their best match against each other on the main roster, but wasn't a serious MOTYC IMO. The best WWE TV match of 2015 is still Bryan/Ziggler for me.


----------



## Flux

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose/Rollins gets ***1/4 from me. Enjoyed it, and it's their best match against each other on the main roster, but wasn't a serious MOTYC IMO. The best WWE TV match of 2015 is still Bryan/Ziggler for me.


You didn't like their FCA match?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Flux said:


> You didn't like their FCA match?


I actually forgot all about that one.  So yeah, that FCA RAW match is their best main roster match against each other. I have that at ***1/2.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose/Rollins gets ***1/4 from me. Enjoyed it, and it's their best match against each other on the main roster, but wasn't a serious MOTYC IMO. The best WWE TV match of 2015 is still Bryan/Ziggler for me.


Bryan vs Rollins from february was better IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Bryan vs Rollins from february was better IMO.


If you mean better than Rollins/Ambrose, then I definitely agree. Currently I have 4 main roster TV matches on my MOTYC list. 
- Rollins/Bryan ****
- Cesaro/Cara ****
- Bryan & Reigns vs. Usos ****
- Bryan/Ziggler ****1/4.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> If you mean better than Rollins/Ambrose, then I definitely agree. Currently I have 4 main roster TV matches on my MOTYC list.
> - Rollins/Bryan ****
> - Cesaro/Cara ****
> - Bryan & Reigns vs. Usos ****
> - Bryan/Ziggler ****1/4.


I'd love to agree with you but I think Bryan/Rollins was the best TV match of this year , even better than Bryan/Ziggler.
Loved Cesaro/Cara as well , it's my runner up right now.


----------



## Last Chancery

I would need to rewatch it to give it a proper rating but Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron was brilliant. Thrilling, fast-paced encounter with a few things I haven't seen yet on Lucha Underground, which is saying something. Crowd was red-hot for the whole thing, and that helped it a lot. Easily a recommendation from me.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Puro:
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 38 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 29 ||
*Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 11 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 3 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 3 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada Vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Shuji Ishikawa - (BJW 3/31/2015) || YES = 3 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - (Dragon Gate 9/04/2015) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makaba (NJPW 29/4/2015) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump, 29/4) || YES = 1 ||


US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 6 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 ||
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 8 ||
Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Tommy End (Evolve 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 38) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Chris Hero (WWN Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||

WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 15 || 
*Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania) || YES = 15 ||
*Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania) || YES = 5 ||
IC Title Ladder (Wrestlemania) || YES = 2 ||
Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan (Raw 30/03) || YES = 3 ||
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins (Raw 04/05) || YES = 2 ||


TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Cara Luchas 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||


Legend:
Bold Red Text: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better


----------



## NastyYaffa

Last Chancery said:


> I would need to rewatch it to give it a proper rating but Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron was brilliant. Thrilling, fast-paced encounter with a few things I haven't seen yet on Lucha Underground, which is saying something. Crowd was red-hot for the whole thing, and that helped it a lot. Easily a recommendation from me.


Just watched it, and I am definitely nominating it. Amazing match. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Kabraxal

NastyYaffa said:


> Just watched it, and I am definitely nominating it. Amazing match. Absolutely loved it.


I'll third this... seroiusly, it's between that match or Ibushii/Nakamura for me right now. And I just might give it to this one for the build up to it and the great psychology throughout with a brilliant finish. Did not see that match coming.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

My favourite matches of the year so far:
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom 9) - ****3/4
Virus vs Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) - ****1/4
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31) - ****1/4
Shuji Ishikawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Death Match Survivor) - ****
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) - ****
Kota Ibushi vs HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) - ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW WrestleKingdom 9) - ****
Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens (NXT TakeOver Rival) - ****
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble) - ****
Tomoaki Honma vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) - ***3/4
Mill Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground) - ***3/4
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander & ACH & Matt Sydal (ROH on SBG) - ***3/4
HARASHIMA vs Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super) - ***3/4
Alberto El Patron vs Johnny Mundo (Lucha Underground) - ***3/4
The Young Bucks vs Monster Mafia (PWG From Out of Nowhere) - ***3/4
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) - ***3/4
The Young Bucks vs reDRagon (ROH 13th Anniversary) - ***3/4
Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Fastlane) - ***3/4
Matt Sydal vs Ricochet (PWG From Out of Nowhere) - ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee (PWG From Out of Nowhere) - ***3/4
Go Shiozaki vs Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) - ***3/4
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (DG The Gate of Passion) - ***3/4	
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) - ***3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron-***1/2

Yes to Tommy End vs Chris Hero from PWG Don't Sweat the Technique ****1/4


----------



## Concrete

*Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki [STEEL PIPE ON A POLE](TNA 3/16/15): ***3/4*
_After you get past the stipulation you see a real cracker of a match. This is a real tight brawl, only going about 10 minutes. Most of the match is Galloway tossing Low Ki around which is totally fine since Galloway is pretty big and Low Ki is pretty not. The Warrior’s Way onto the chair was all around awesome. The set-up was smart and it hits dem ribs. Loved the battle going for the pipe. The pipe falling is pure TNA. Galloway’s launching from the tree of woe is not an abnormal spot from him but the way Low Ki launched forward instead of flipping felt chaotic. The pipe never gets used which I probably should dislike more than I do but I thought the two pipe teases were swell. Lovely brawl. 
_

*Terrible vs. Maximo(CMLL 1/30/15):*****
_This is for Terrible’s CMLL World Heavyweight Championship. What does that title mean? Not a whole heckuva lot to be completely honest but it certainly is something. This feels like a big title match. There’s a variety of ways to tackle the first two falls in CMLL, certainly these title matches, and they don’t bust out anything crazy but instead set-up a backdrop for their third fall. Maximo looks real plucky exiting the first fall and nabs it with a fancy roll-up. The second fall, Terrible does not play lightly and wraps it up quickly by stopping something fancy with a powerbomb. This sets up the finale with Maximo not having the momentum. And boy is Maximo good at wrestling underneath here. His selling is absolutely top notch. Terrible is throwing impactful looking strikes and Maximo is selling each one so well. Maximo’s comebacks keep making you think that maybe this will be the time. You know they are building to the kiss and each time it just pisses off Terrible more. There is a big old rope walk plancha con hilo in the third fall from Maximo and it is true beauty. The kiss gets a big pop. They cover up a flub real well to the point it doesn’t hinder the match one single bit. The actual finish left a little bit to be desired but I had been thoroughly entertained at that point. 
_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kabraxal said:


> I'll third this... seroiusly, it's between that match or Ibushii/Nakamura for me right now. And I just might give it to this one for the build up to it and the great psychology throughout with a brilliant finish. Did not see that match coming.


Seriously. Mundo/Patron was an eye opener. Look at what they could do together without being constrained.Excellent match in my view.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron - Lucha Underground May 6th 2015 - *****

Checked this out after the recommendations in this page, this was a thing of beauty. Both men were fiercely aggressive here, competing on another level. The fans were SO into it and it's no wonder; Mundo and El Patron kept everyone guessing throughout. Patron snapping on the armbar out of nowhere was a fantastic false finish, and Mundo subsequently sold the arm for the duration of the match so props to him for that.

My LU viewing has been sporadic to say the least. Clearly I need to keep on top of it, I've been missing out.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Puro:
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 38 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 29 ||
*Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 11 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 3 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 3 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada Vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Shuji Ishikawa - (BJW 3/31/2015) || YES = 3 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - (Dragon Gate 9/04/2015) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makaba (NJPW 29/4/2015) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump, 29/4) || YES = 1 ||


US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 6 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 ||
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 8 ||
Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Tommy End (Evolve 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 38) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Chris Hero (WWN Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (PWG From Outta Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat the Technique) || YES = 1 ||

WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 15 || 
*Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania) || YES = 15 ||
*Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania) || YES = 5 ||
IC Title Ladder (Wrestlemania) || YES = 2 ||
Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan (Raw 30/03) || YES = 3 ||
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins (Raw 04/05) || YES = 2 ||


TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Cara Luchas 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||


Legend:
Bold Red Text: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better


----------



## Corey

*Alberto El Patron, Matt Sydal, & ACH vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 5/9) - **** (YES!)*

There's no chance a match with all that star power could be anything less than good, and this was fuckin great! I feel like I might be overrating it but I don't even care because it was so much fun. Between the short exchange between Alberto & Jay that meant nothing but felt so cool to watch, Roddy killing EVERYONE (this actually happened multiple times), and the crowd going completely bonkers for just about all of it, every wrestling fan should enjoy this. The 2nd best match from ROH this year and honestly my favorite tag match I've seen from anyone thus far. Check this out!

The same episode also has Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly and that's certainly worth watching too. (Y)


----------



## peep4life

Glad everyone enjoys El Patron vs Mundo. In person it was fantastic, plus on the broadcast they cut to my beautiful face chanting for El Patron.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Noticed that @Fighter Daron's list had couple of matches that have got nominated missing, so I decided to post this updated list here. I have been updating the list all the time, so it should be pretty accurate. 


Spoiler: The BIG LIST



Puro:
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 40 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 31 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 12 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 5 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||

US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 7 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (Evolve 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (Evolve 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 10 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (Evolve 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (Evolve 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||

WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 16 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 6 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 3 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 17 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||

TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 1 ||

Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Rah

Skimmed through all the nominations and my previous list, looks like NastyYaffa has it all sorted (Y)



Rah said:


> Now all I need to do is watch wrestling!


Clown


----------



## Corey

This isn't a match that any of you will see unless you buy the DVD (which you should), but I'm definitely throwing out a nomination and a *YES to AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade from XWA's Xtreme Rumble event in January*. It was billed as 'Se7en Years in the Making' (don't ask me why cause I'm not familiar with the backstory ) and it absolutely did not disappoint. A 25 minute masterclass in professional wrestling painted by two guys who simply had to scratch and claw for every piece of high impact offense they could muster. It's not your Styles carry job that it may look like on paper because Blade more than held his own. Some really effective offense throughout and a nice story down the stretch with Blade injurying his left leg. The struggle in the final minute or two is fucking WONDERFUL. Highly recommended. ***** *(Y) 

I've seen everything on this show bar the Rumble match so far and it's already worth your $20. Buy the dvd here if you'd like: http://xtremerumble15.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fighter Daron

Sorry for the missing matches, people. Also:

*NO* to:

Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup)
Kota Ibushi is totally on fire this year, I've never been a fan of his work, but it's noticable when a dude is motivated and put effort into it. Very good match with a very effective spot at the end thanks to Naito's selling. Really good stuff. Naito was not much into this and neither was the crowd. ***3/4

*YES* to:

Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup)
Great match, it had several interesting and original spots, they worked a really stiff match and, well, as it should be, it was the best match of the night. ****


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*YES* to Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron

Finally got to watch this after much anticipation, and it did not disappoint. Both men are world class. Can't believe how into El Patron I am since his departure from WWE. Even in WWE I realized he was a tremendous worker, with his LMS match against Big Show being among my personal MOTY that year, but his stagnant booking always made me look down on him. And of course Strong is fantastic. Will soon be watching Strong/ZSJ and I anticipate that one impressing me even more than this one because I mark big time for ZSJ.


----------



## Flawless Victory

racoonie said:


> *YES* to Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron
> 
> Finally got to watch this after much anticipation, and it did not disappoint. Both men are world class. Can't believe how into El Patron I am since his departure from WWE. Even in WWE I realized he was a tremendous worker, with his LMS match against Big Show being among my personal MOTY that year, but his stagnant booking always made me look down on him. And of course Strong is fantastic. Will soon be watching Strong/ZSJ and I anticipate that one impressing me even more than this one because I mark big time for ZSJ.


The Strong/Alberto match should've aired on t.v. instead of Alberto's match with ACH, even though that was good as well. Alberto vs. Strong was Alberto's best one on one match in the U.S. since his match with Christian at Summerslam 2013.


----------



## PlayboyPikachu

Yes to the 3-way from the Rumble and No! to Lesnar/Reigns from WM solely so that Reigns isn't tied for MotY any longer.


----------



## Fighter Daron

PlayboyPikachu said:


> Yes to the 3-way from the Rumble and No! to Lesnar/Reigns from WM solely so that Reigns isn't tied for MotY any longer.


If we want to make a serious list, these yes and no shouldn't be counted because they have no analysis and come right from the hate, not objective at all.



Spoiler: The BIG LIST



Puro:
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishi vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 40 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom) || YES = 31 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 12 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 5 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||

US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (Evolve 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 8 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (Evolve 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (Evolve 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 10 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (Evolve 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (Evolve 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (Evolve 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA's Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||

WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 16 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 6 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 3 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 17 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||

TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 1 ||

Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## NastyYaffa

Two nominations from PWG Don't Sweat The Technique.

*Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett - *****
UNBELIEVABLE match. They did some ridiculous stuff here. Needs to be seen to be believed.

*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2*
Great armwork by ZSJ, good selling by Roddy & exciting nearfalls. Really everything you could ask for in a World Championship match. One of my favorite matches of 2015 so far. (Y)


----------



## Rah

As much as the Reigns hate gets to me, it's a factor in controlling how much certain posters enjoy a match. We can't skip votes, and everyone is entitled to participate (NO votes, though, aren't counted). As we saw last year, the list is skewed in favour of NJPW and does border on excessive. The faults in the system aren't limited to "hate", as you mentioned. It's why I initially bolded/coloured favoured matches as they (for the most part) do represent the cream of the crop, and share a consensus view.

If anyone noticed/cared, Spud/EC3, Nakamura/Ibushi and Lesnar/Reigns are all a single vote ahead than all the posted YES's in the thread. Those are my votes. Never actually got around to writing my reviews, as I dislike leaving a sentence or two on my thoughts (long-winded is my cup of tea).



EDIT: you know, Roddie's been on a roll this year. Get him good opponents, ensure he's game, and he looks like a million bucks. Where was this Strong the past couple years?


----------



## Arkham258

Groovemachine said:


> *Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron - Lucha Underground May 6th 2015 - *****
> 
> Checked this out after the recommendations in this page, this was a thing of beauty. Both men were fiercely aggressive here, competing on another level. The fans were SO into it and it's no wonder; Mundo and El Patron kept everyone guessing throughout. Patron snapping on the armbar out of nowhere was a fantastic false finish, and Mundo subsequently sold the arm for the duration of the match so props to him for that.
> 
> My LU viewing has been sporadic to say the least. Clearly I need to keep on top of it, *I've been missing out*.


Oh you have no idea, they are so ridiculously good right now. Literally the opposite of EVERYTHING people hate about WWE, and everything people DO like about it taken to the next level.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Rah said:


> As much as the Reigns hate gets to me, it's a factor in controlling how much certain posters enjoy a match. We can't skip votes, and everyone is entitled to participate (NO votes, though, aren't counted). As we saw last year, the list is skewed in favour of NJPW and does border on excessive. The faults in the system aren't limited to "hate", as you mentioned. It's why I initially bolded/coloured favoured matches as they (for the most part) do represent the cream of the crop, and share a consensus view.


Let me get this right, I thought a NO = -1 YES vote, so voting NO is useless?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Rah said:


> EDIT: you know, Roddie's been on a roll this year. Get him good opponents, ensure he's game, and he looks like a million bucks. Where was this Strong the past couple years?


Not sure but with work he's been doing in PWG, his current matches in ROH (probably the best guy in ROH right now) and no doubt the matches he's had during the ROH vs NJPW definitely makes him a front runner for wrestler of the year so far, also his work in EVOLVE has been great as well.


----------



## Concrete

NO votes have never counted for Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Rah

It's all about the positivity~!


----------



## Concrete

Rah said:


> It's all about the positivity~!


Yeah...something like that 

Remembering the days of manifestos for and against Davey vs. Eddie...what a time to be alive.


----------



## FITZ

Concrete said:


> *Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki [STEEL PIPE ON A POLE](TNA 3/16/15): ***3/4*
> _After you get past the stipulation you see a real cracker of a match. This is a real tight brawl, only going about 10 minutes. Most of the match is Galloway tossing Low Ki around which is totally fine since Galloway is pretty big and Low Ki is pretty not. The Warrior’s Way onto the chair was all around awesome. The set-up was smart and it hits dem ribs. Loved the battle going for the pipe. The pipe falling is pure TNA. Galloway’s launching from the tree of woe is not an abnormal spot from him but the way Low Ki launched forward instead of flipping felt chaotic. The pipe never gets used which I probably should dislike more than I do but I thought the two pipe teases were swell. Lovely brawl.
> _


Can you name a better match with something on a poll?


----------



## Rah

Duggan/Dibiase




Concrete said:


> The Warrior’s Way onto the chair was all around awesome. The set-up was smart and it hits dem ribs.


Why would Galloway purposefully hang over a chair, knowing Warrior's Way could happen? Wouldn't him using it to propel himself back onto his feet been a better move? Wouldn't call the obvious crawl in setting it up smart, but I did enjoy the nutty spot. There's been worse offenders (Duggan/Dibiase isn't without them). Could've used more offence on the ribs but the match was fun.


----------



## Concrete

Galloway looked like he was trying to use the chair to get himself to his feet and then he starts grabbing it in a way that he looks like he's gonna toss it in Low Ki's grill (This is the key part to it) but gets his guts dug in before being able to. Did not read it as anything remotely close to an indie fella being at a 90 degree angle solely to set-up a dumb spot.

EDIT: It is like one of those illusions I suppose. The one with the old lady and the young lady in the same drawing? Once you see it one way it is hard to see it the other.


----------



## Bruce L

*NO; not quite:*
_*Masato Yoshino (c) & Shachihoko Boy (c) vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora *(Dragon Gate, Open the Twin Gate titles, 4/9)_

I don't think anybody expects Dragon Gate tags to be masterpieces of Midnight Express-style tag team psychology. All they have to be is crazy, balls-to-the-wall action blitzes, and this match lives up to those expectations. Unfortunately, they also kind of tease a story that doesn't end up meaning anything beyond one relatively brief control segment, with the Original Jimmyz working over Shachi's taped-up back. It's an effective segment, doing more than anything else in the match to help build the narrative I think they're going for, with the underdog Shachi having to step up to hold onto the biggest title of his career against one of the most decorated DG duos of the last few years. Unfortunately, the work is completely disregarded once Shachi gets the hot tag to Yoshino; when he comes back later in the match, he's not selling the back at all, and the OJ'z never go after it again. (This despite the fact that Susumu spends all match making subtle gestures towards selling a couple of minutes of arm work Amigo Tag half-heartedly do at the beginning of the bout and then forget about before their initial control segment is even over.)

That's a lot of complaining about something that usually doesn't even come up in a Dragon Gate multi-man, and I don't want to make it sound like this isn't a great match, because it is. Dragon Gate is all about matches that can technically be described as more style than substance, but their style is substantial enough to carry the day by itself, and this match is no exception. But that step in the direction of more complete storytelling makes it frustrating that more of the match isn't built around it in a way that the best of the best D-Gate sprints don't even feint towards. ★★★¾


----------



## Corey

*PWG World Championship
*Roderick Storng (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (_PWG Don't Sweat The Technique_) - ****+ (YES!)

I'm kinda burned out after watching all this wrestling and typing so much about it, so I'll keep it short. ZSJ destroys Roddy's left arm so Roddy destroys all of Sabre's body in return. It's a win.


----------



## mk92071

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *PWG World Championship
> *Roderick Storng (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (_PWG Don't Sweat The Technique_) - ****+ (YES!)
> 
> I'm kinda burned out after watching all this wrestling and typing so much about it, so I'll keep it short. ZSJ destroys Roddy's left arm so Roddy destroys all of Sabre's body in return. It's a win.


I loved this match. It's my MOTY (although I'm REALLY REALLY behind this year) Currently at ****1/2. Just so much great work by both men. Everything is done well and for a reason.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Yes*

Zack Sabre Jr vs Roderick Strong -PWG Don't Sweat the Techniques-****1/4

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 1 - ****1/2

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 1 - ****1/4


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Sabre-Strong - YES!!! Best PWG singles match in years, loved it. Great counters from both, spectacular finishing stretch and an amazing atmosphere. Not sure about the grade yet, but it's definitely ****+


----------



## NastyYaffa

ShadowSucks92 said:


> *Yes*
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Roderick Strong -PWG Don't Sweat the Techniques-****1/4
> 
> *Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 1 - ****1/2*
> 
> Adam Cole vs AJ Styles - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 1 - ****1/4


Oh man I am so hyped for that match. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh man I am so hyped for that match. Can't wait to watch it.


Easily better than Global Wars Night 1, the 2 matches I mentioned alone were better than anything on Global Wars IMO, plus the main event of Nakamura/ Okada vs The Briscoes & Young Bucks vs Kingdom vs Addication were good as well.


----------



## Bubz

I need to check out some of these Roddy matches.


----------



## Joeisgod

*Two Out of Three Falls- New Day vs. Cesaro and Kidd (WWE Payback) ***3/4*
Once again these two teams put on a great show. High energy match that had the Baltimore crowd and everybody at home on their feet. This match was on it's way to surpassing their Extreme Rules match, but unfortunately a couple of blown spots and a bad finish kinda held the match back. Still a really great match.

*I Quit Match- Rusev vs. John Cena (WWE Payback) ****1/4*
What a war! This match really reminded me of the Umaga/Cena LMS match from 2007. While it was not as good as Cena vs. Umaga it was pretty close! This match is getting a lot of mix reviews at the moment. From ****1/2-*** stars. Personally I thought it was a really exciting match and a match I wanted these two to finally have. Again the finish leaves a sour taste in your mouth, but it was still an awesome match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*No*
I Quit Match- Rusev vs. John Cena (WWE Payback)-*


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Payback
-WWE Tag Team Championship Match: The New Day vs Cesaro & Kid **3/4 (Match of The Night)
-WWE Heavyweight Championship Match: Seth Rollins (c) vs Dean Ambrose vs Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton **1/2


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG World Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr.
PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 4/3
****
YES!
*

*NO! to All WWE Payback matches, that event sucks*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to:

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship:* Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton: Really great match, what a streak of PPVs main events in the WWE this year. The match was full of great spots and little great moments. This was the only match that really engaged the crowd and the only thing I can point out is the lackluster finish, but well, one of the best matches this year. ****1/2

If NOs are not counted, why people tip them?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fighter Daron said:


> Yes to:
> 
> *WWE World Heavyweight Championship:* Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton: Really great match, what a streak of PPVs main events in the WWE this year. The match was full of great spots and little great moments. This was the only match that really engaged the crowd and the only thing I can point out is the lackluster finish, but well, one of the best matches this year. ****1/2
> 
> If NOs are not counted, why people tip them?


It's just fun comparing starz. :shrug

I personally thought that the main event of Payback was pretty meh for most parts. It got going after The Shield reunion though. I have it at **3/4.
MOTN was the tag title match IMO, but that wasn't a MOTYC for me. Have that at ***1/2.


----------



## Concrete

People put NOs because the whole system is out of whack. A typical YES/NO system involves NOs because...obvious namesake. Too many people here to accurately track that sorta thing though. The system becomes too cumbersome. 

People probably SHOULD just post their ratings(and a review) without saying NO.


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> It's just fun comparing starz. :shrug
> 
> I personally thought that the main event of Payback was pretty meh for most parts. It got going after The Shield reunion though. I have it at **3/4.
> MOTN was the tag title match IMO, but that wasn't a MOTYC for me. Have that at ***1/2.


It may had started slow, the shield reunion and the Reigns/Ambrose stuff were awesome moments. I loved that match, man :lol:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Well I posted this in another thread but I might as well post it here, these are my match ratings for Payback:

Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus - ***


The New Day vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - ***3/4


Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback - **3/4


John Cena vs. Rusev - *


The Bellas vs. Naomi & Tamina - **


King Barrett vs. Neville - **1/2


Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns - ***1/2


----------



## flag sabbath

Bubz said:


> I need to check out some of these Roddy matches.


I'm in the midst of a Roddy catch-up binge. It amazes me that the guy hasn't lost a step & still wrestles with such incredible urgency & intensity in 2015.

The Galloway series from Evolve is excellent. Their regular encounter at 35 (last year) was very good ****3/4* Their brawl at 36 was wildly distinctive & served its purpose brilliantly. And the cage match payoff at 38 was a wonderfully violent throwback to the great feud settlers of the 80s ******

In ROH, meanwhile, his bout with Alberto was fantastically tough. Kevin Kelly & Maria did their utmost to spoil it, but the action was so full-on it trampled all over their inanities ******

I didn't dig his Atlanta match with O'Reilly, though. It was one of those typical post-Danielson, balls out, more-is-less clusterfucks that leave me cold.


----------



## malek

*Yes*

Zack Sabre Jr vs Roderick Strong - PWG - Don't Sweat the Techniques - ****1/4


----------



## Natecore

flag sabbath said:


> I didn't dig his Atlanta match with O'Reilly, though. It was one of those typical post-Danielson, balls out, more-is-less clusterfucks that leave me cold.


Huh?


----------



## Corey

*NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch (_NXT Takeover: Unstoppable_) - **** (YES!)

Quite honestly this was the best women's match the WWE and/or NXT has ever produced imo. Some absolutely brutal armwork, good psychology, excellent wrestling, all building to a perfect climax. A match deserved of a standing ovation. :clap


----------



## Zatiel

NO - Orton Vs. Rollins Vs. Reigns Vs. Ambrose from WWE Payback. A fun match, sure, but if the highlight of your match is a callback to a much more entertaining gimmick than what your three guys are doing now, then that's an indictment of the state of booking. I dug the Ambrose/Reigns showdown, obviously loved Orton getting powerbombed, but it's a mess of a match with so much interference that too much of it didn't come together in a way that puts it in the top tier.

YES - Sasha Banks Vs. Becky Lynch from NXT Unstroppable. The best women's match I have ever seen in NXT, WWE or WWF history. Lynch is the first female in company history I've seen who truly gets mat wrestling psychology, and she improved Banks's game by selling and struggling through a series of great holds that Banks clearly didn't know before this showdown. There's a lot of Danielson to it, too. Awesome when Banks was so afraid of that Demon Armbar that she responded by going after Lynch's arm in retaliation. Banks smacktalking during holds was great. And while I'm not a big fan of Banks's finishing hold, after that penultimate spot, there was no way Lynch was escaping it. Great wrestling.


----------



## KingKicks

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *NXT Women's Championship*
> Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch (_NXT Takeover: Unstoppable_) - **** (YES!)
> 
> Quite honestly this was the best women's match the WWE and/or NXT has ever produced imo. Some absolutely brutal armwork, good psychology, excellent wrestling, all building to a perfect climax. A match deserved of a standing ovation. :clap


Same rating and thoughts as me. Absolutely tremendous match. *YES*.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Yes*
A big yes to Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks at NXT Takeover Unstoppable, from showing them walk to the ring to the entrances and the match itself was absolutely amazing, by far and away my favourite NXT Women's match and it made Becky look like a star and it left me wanting to see a rematch especially a submission match. Also the reaction afterwards is as close you'll get to what happened in the WWE Championship match from Royal Rumble 2003. *****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch - ****1/2 - YES!*

What an AMAZING match. Honestly the best women's match I have ever seen. A classic. 
First of all, the promo for the match was amazing. Entrances were great. And the match itself was a classic. Good drama in the match, great armwork by both Sasha & Becky, and great selling by both (especially Sasha). And the crowd giving Becky a standing ovation after the match was just epic. 

My 3rd favorite WWE match of the year so far.


----------



## TripleG

OK, my Top Ten of the Year so Far (chronological order) 

1) Tomohiro Iishi -c- Vs. Togi Makabe: NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) 
2) Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Kazucuika Okada: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) 
3) Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. Seth Rollins Vs. John Cena: WWE Championship (Royal Rumble 2015) 
4) Tomohiro Iishi Vs. Tomoaki Honma: For Vacant NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning Night 1) 
5) Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Championship (NXT Takeover: Rival) 
6) Ethan Carter III Vs. Rockstar Spud: Hair Vs. Hair Match (TNA Impact 3/13) (and no, I'm not kidding) 
7) Mil Muertes Vs. Fenix: Grave Consequences Match (Lucha Underground 3/18 Episode) 
8) AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Invasion Attack 2015) 
9) Trios Championship Tournament Finals: Four Way Elimination + No DQ Match Finale (Lucha Underground, 4/22 Episode) 
10) Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Becky Lynch: NXT Women's Championship (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)


----------



## NastyYaffa

TripleG said:


> OK, my Top Ten of the Year so Far (chronological order)
> 
> 1) Tomohiro Iishi -c- Vs. Togi Makabe: NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 2) Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Kazucuika Okada: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 3) Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. Seth Rollins Vs. John Cena: WWE Championship (Royal Rumble 2015)
> 4) Tomohiro Iishi Vs. Tomoaki Honm: For Vacant NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning Night 1)
> 5) Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Championship (NXT Takeover: Rival)
> 6) Ethan Carter III Vs. Rockstar Spud: Hair Vs. Hair Match (TNA Impact 3/13) (and no, I'm not kidding)
> 7) Mil Muertes Vs. Fenix: Grave Consequences Match (Lucha Underground 3/18 Episode)
> 8) AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Invasion Attack 2015)
> 9) Trios Championship Tournament Finals: Four Way Elimination + No DQ Match Finale (Lucha Underground, 4/22 Episode)
> 10) Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Becky Lynch: NXT Women's Championship (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)


1) Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
2) Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
3) Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Grave Consequences)
4) Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane)
5) Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
6) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
7) Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)
8) BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka)
9) Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)
10) reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show)

^ My top-10 atm. Been re-watching a lot of stuff from my MOTYC list lately.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> 1) Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 2) Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
> 3) Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Grave Consequences)
> 4) Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane)
> 5) Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
> 6) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 7) Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)
> 8) BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka)
> 9) Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)
> 10) reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show)
> 
> ^ My top-10 atm. Been re-watching a lot of stuff from my MOTYC list lately.


My top 10:

1. Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Wrestle Kingdom 9
2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- The New Beginning in Sendai
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- Wrestle Kingdom 9
4. Chris Hero vs Tommy End - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
5. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - NXT Takeover Unstoppable
6. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 31
7. KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong - War of the Worlds Night 1
8. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
9. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher - Mercury Rising 
10. ROH All Stars vs Bullet Club - Global Wars Night 1


----------



## Louaja89

ShadowSucks92 said:


> My top 10:
> 
> 1. Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Wrestle Kingdom 9
> 2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- The New Beginning in Sendai
> 3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- Wrestle Kingdom 9
> 4. Chris Hero vs Tommy End - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
> 5. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - NXT Takeover Unstoppable
> 6. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 31
> 7. KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong - War of the Worlds Night 1
> 8. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
> 9. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher - Mercury Rising
> 10. ROH All Stars vs Bullet Club - Global Wars Night 1


Hero is good again ? Haven't watched him since his matches with Cole.


----------



## NastyYaffa

ShadowSucks92 said:


> My top 10:
> 
> 1. Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - Wrestle Kingdom 9
> 2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- The New Beginning in Sendai
> 3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- Wrestle Kingdom 9
> 4. Chris Hero vs Tommy End - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
> 5. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - NXT Takeover Unstoppable
> 6. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - WrestleMania 31
> 7. KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong - War of the Worlds Night 1
> 8. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - - PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique
> 9. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher - Mercury Rising
> 10. ROH All Stars vs Bullet Club - Global Wars Night 1


Really need to see Hero/Thatcher. Heard A LOT of good things about that.



Louaja89 said:


> Hero is good again ? Haven't watched him since his matches with Cole.


He has been having great matches lately against guys like Tommy End, Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Really need to see Hero/Thatcher. Heard A LOT of good things about that.
> 
> 
> 
> He has been having great matches lately against guys like Tommy End, Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak.


I guess I have some watching to do .


----------



## Rah

Hero/Gulak from Evolve 38 was a great Hero performance. I think that was the last Hero match I saw since Hero/Styles in 2014. Good match, too.

I'd bet Hero looks good against Busick and Thatcher.


----------



## Corey

Hero's best match this year was the PWG bout against Gulak, imo. I'm the only one that has it as a MOTYC though.  Has some fantastic leg work, selling, and a hot finishing stretch. I've liked his two matches against Gulak this year and really not much else.


----------



## Concrete

Hero may very well be in my Top 15 wrestlers of the year right now. Always busting his ass in front of crowds no matter what kinds of fans are there. Works the Diet Mtn Dew version of Styles/Hero with PJ Black in Empire State Wrestling and it is totally fun. Knocked it out of the park live against Biff Busick. And the Gulak match which is TREMENDOUS!


----------



## Zatiel

Glad to hear Hero is tearing it up again. I'll have to check these matches out, particularly against Busick and Gulak. I've yet to see anything that made me a believer in Gulak, but I'd like to believe.

For Top 10s:

1.	Shinsuke Nakamura Vs. Kota Ibushi (January 4) - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9
2.	Brock Lesnar Vs. Seth Rollins Vs. John Cena (January 25) - WWE: Royal Rumble
3.	Daniel Bryan Vs. Roman Reigns (February 22) - WWE: Fastlane
4.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Tomoaki Honma (February 14) - NJPW: New Beginning in Sendai
5.	Becky Lynch Vs. Sasha Banks (May 20) - NXT: Unstoppable
6.	Cesaro & Tyson Kidd Vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston (April 26) - WWE: Extreme Rules
7.	Shingo Takagi, Akira Tozawa & Shachihiko Boy Vs. BxB Hulk, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid (January 16) - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate
8.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Kazuchika Okada (January 4) - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9
9.	AJ Styles Vs. Kota Ibushi (April 5) - NJPW: Invasion Attack
10.	Johnny Mundo Vs. Angelico (April 1) - Lucha Underground

Though on re-watching Banks/Lynch, I may move it higher. Very difficult to compare what they did to what Ishii/Honma did.


----------



## Corey

My completely different than everyone else's Top 13:

1. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble) **** 1/2
2. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) **** 1/4
3. Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out of Nowhere) **** 1/4
4. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX) ****
5. Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) ****
6. 20-Man Aztec Warfare Match (Lucha Underground 1/7) ****
7. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) ****
8. AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) ****
9. New Japan Cup Final: Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 3/15) ****
10. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) ****
11. Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out of Nowhere) ****
12. Prince Puma vs. Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/14) ****
13. The Briscoes & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal, ACH, & Alberto El Patron (ROH TV 5/9) ****

EDIT: Totally forgot about Roddy/ZSJ so I had to redo it. 

EDIT x2: Jesus, forgot about Becky/Sasha now!


----------



## darkclaudio

My Top 10

1. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 4/01
2. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW 4/01 
3. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate 9/04
4. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/02
5. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW 31/03
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW 14/02
7. Go Shiozaki (c) vs Zeus - AJPW 7/02
8. Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 15/03
9. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & Kota Ibushi vs Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo & HARASHIMA - DDT 25/01
10. Mil Muertes vs Fenix - Lucha Underground 25/01


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Happy to hear Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi from Wrestle Kingdom 9 is getting so much love, really was such an amazing match


----------



## TJQ

Don't really have an order after the first 2 because of how close together most of them are. 

1) Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW New Beginning in Sendai (cuz I'm a rebel)
2) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - Wrestle Kingdom 9
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground 1/25/15
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW Invasion Attack 2015
Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor - NXT TakeOver: Rival
Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch - NXT TakerOver: Unstoppable
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins - WWE Royal Rumble 2015





NastyYaffa said:


> 1) Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 2) Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
> 3) Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Grave Consequences)
> 4) Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane)
> 5) Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
> 6) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
> 7) Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)
> 8) BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka)
> 9) Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)
> 10) reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show)
> 
> ^ My top-10 atm. Been re-watching a lot of stuff from my MOTYC list lately.


No Ishii/Honma :tripsscust

Lesnar/Reigns over Ishii/Honma :tripsscust:tripsscust

ARE WE EVEN FRIENDS?


----------



## Corey

Neville vs. Zayn didn't even happen this year, bruh. :lol


----------



## Last Chancery

I thought Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks was one of the best matches NXT has ever done, though I'd be lying if I didn't say there was something less than satisfying about the finish. The whole bout featured great limb work from both women, and Sasha's second to final move was a top-rope arm-breaker type of dealie, yet she finishes her off with a crossface that makes zero use of the arm? That took a little away from it for me, though it still was a classic match all around.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> No Ishii/Honma :tripsscust
> 
> Lesnar/Reigns over Ishii/Honma :tripsscust:tripsscust
> 
> ARE WE EVEN FRIENDS?


I feel like I would've liked Honma/Ishii more if it would've been 10 minutes shorter. Felt like they went on for too long. :side:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> I feel like I would've liked Honma/Ishii more if it would've been 10 minutes shorter. Felt like they went on for too long. :side:


My thoughts on the match exactly. Still rate it high at *** 3/4 but it had too many nearfalls.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Neville vs. Zayn didn't even happen this year, bruh. :lol


brainfart


----------



## ShadowSucks92

TJQ said:


> brainfart


Well unless you mean the rematch they had which did happen earlier this year but I'm sure you meant the amazing match they had at R-Evolution


----------



## TJQ

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Well unless you mean the rematch they had which did happen earlier this year but I'm sure you meant the amazing match they had at R-Evolution


I was thinking of the one on R Evolution, that's what I get for not keeping an actual list and relying on my memory


----------



## Rah

1) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9
2) Reigns vs Brock Lesnar - Wrestlemania
3) EC3 vs Rockstar Spud - TNA 13/03/2015
4) Reigns vs Big Show - Extreme Rules
5) Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero - Evolve 38

Might be my top 5. Then again, that's probably all I've seen from 2015.


----------



## 777

Rah said:


> Might be my top 5. Then again, that's probably all I've seen from 2015.


Are you not watching LU, Rah?


----------



## Rah

I am. That and Leyendas Inmortales is the only wrestling I watch religiously. Should probably clarify, that's all that I'd "rate". Might be missing something, but I don't think I'd have any LU matches in there (even if I think a guy or two are looking really good every week they're out there).


----------



## 777

Not even Grave Consequences?


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch tore shit up last night. Great facial reactions, tons of emotion and solid pacing. I'm not much into snow flakes but check that ish out y'all.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES!*
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr - PWG, Don't Sweat the Technique
Great stuff here. Best PWG match since the SSBs/Bucks/Future Shock ladder match in '12, and probably the best PWG _wrestling_ match since Hero/Danielson in '09.

*NO*
Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch - NXT Unstoppable
Really good match, but better than the fatal four-way or Charlotte/Sasha from R-Evolution? Nah. And I didn't quite "YES!" those, either.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Kevin Owens vs Samy Zayn, I found it a hair better than their previous encounter ****1/4


----------



## BillThompson

Zatiel said:


> YES - Sasha Banks Vs. Becky Lynch from NXT Unstroppable. The best women's match I have ever seen in NXT, WWE or WWF history. Lynch is the first female in company history I've seen who truly gets mat wrestling psychology, and she improved Banks's game by selling and struggling through a series of great holds that Banks clearly didn't know before this showdown. There's a lot of Danielson to it, too. Awesome when Banks was so afraid of that Demon Armbar that she responded by going after Lynch's arm in retaliation. Banks smacktalking during holds was great. And while I'm not a big fan of Banks's finishing hold, after that penultimate spot, there was no way Lynch was escaping it. Great wrestling.


Just a note, but Banks is just as much a student of mat wrestling as Lynch. She's a noted Joshi fan, has lots of footage that she's always referencing for moves, ideas, psychology, and such. There's a reason Banks is the best female wrestler in the world today, and it's because she's all about wrestling and soaking it up like a sponge, always has been.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Sasha vs Becky from Wednesday night.


----------



## ZEROVampire

My Top 15 Matches of the Year so Far

15. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick - EVOLVE 40 3/27 ***3/4
14. Open the Dream Gate Championship: BxB Hulk (c) vs Uhaa Nation - Dragon Gate: Champion Gate in Osaka 3/1 ***3/4
13. PWG World Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs Trevor Lee - PWG From Out Of Nowhere 2/27 ***3/4
12. Open the Twin Gate Championship: Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Passion 4/9 ***3/4
11. NEVER Openweight Championship: Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14 ***3/4
10. KO-D Openweight Championship: Kota Ibushi (c) vs HARASHIMA - DDT MAX BUMP 4/29 ***3/4
9. HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT Sweet Dreams 1/25 ***3/4
8. Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/2 ***3/4
*7. NXT Women's Championship: Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch - WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable 5/20 ****
6. PWG World Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 4/3 ****
5. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV - AAA Rey de Reyes 3/18 ****
4. Grave Consequences Match: Mil Muertes vs Fénix - Lucha Underground 3/18 ****
3. Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 3/31 ****1/4
2. IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada - Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****1/2
1. IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****3/4*


----------



## Bruce L

Upon a rewatch, I'm changing my NO vote for Banks/Lynch to a YES. Not sure what it is about NXT matches this year taking a couple of watches to grow on me, but this one follows Owens/Balor in underwhelming me the first time before revealing its greatness to me on subsequent viewings. And this one is a hell of a lot better than that one. I daresay this _is_ the best women's match in WWE history.


----------



## Jobbers wanted

Not much love it seems on here for Ibushi vs Naito from NJPW Cup, but I really enjoyed that match. Not saying its moty but still great match, Ishii vs Makabe at NJPW WK9 was really good too. Their rematch just a few weeks back is a no from me though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

After re-watching Strong/ZSJ, I am bumping it to ****3/4. One of the greatest PWG matches ever. Up there w/ Steen/Generico & Danielson/Hero. Amazing match.


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
*NXT Women's Championship Match*: Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch - WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable ****


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> After re-watching Strong/ZSJ, I am bumping it to ****3/4. One of the greatest PWG matches ever. Up there w/ Steen/Generico & Danielson/Hero. Amazing match.


That Danielson/Hero you referred to is the one they had at Guerre Sans Frontieres? If so, I have to say that is my favorite indy match of all time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fighter Daron said:


> That Danielson/Hero you referred to is the one they had at Guerre Sans Frontieres? If so, I have to say that is my favorite indy match of all time.


Yup it's that one. It's one of my favorites as well.








:mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> Yup it's that one. It's one of my favorites as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Oh my god, that match was crazy, Hero was at his best around those times and Bryan gave him the match of his lifetime. Also Reseda :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## flag sabbath

Another *YES!* for Banks vs. Lynch. First rate technical story telling with a crowd that both got it & loved it *****1/4*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to:

reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters - NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka; 11/02/15: 
GREAT match, it doesn't matter how much time pass, these junior spotfest will always be my cup of tea since I discovered the X-Division circa 2007. The Bucks are just incredible and the other two teams were good companions, the match started slow and was increasing its pace as the crowd was getting louder, the last fifteen minutes were just crazy. Gimme more of this, PLEASE. ****1/4


----------



## flag sabbath

*Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (Last Man Standing, DDT, 17/5):* More cutting edge technical wizardry from Extreme champ Akito, this time under Texas Death rules. It's a gripping tale of two strategies, with Irie throwing concussive bombs & Akito dissecting the challenger's leg ******


----------



## Hibachi

Am I going to get heat for putting Banks vs Lynch as my 2nd highest rated match of the first 5 months of the year?


----------



## Corey

Hibachi said:


> Am I going to get heat for putting Banks vs Lynch as my 2nd highest rated match of the first 5 months of the year?


Absolutely not. I could see myself personally saying it was the number 3 match behind both of Lesnar's PPV contests (although it's basically tied with everything else) and wouldn't argue with anyone else who had it up there.


----------



## Gretchen

War of the Worlds Night 1

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA *** 3/4 - NO
Kingdom vs KRD vs Young Bucks *** 3/4 - NO
Adam Cole vs AJ Styles **** 3/4 - YES
Briscoe Brothers vs Okada & Nakamura *** 1/2 - NO


----------



## 3MB4Life

Top 5 Matches Of The Year:
1) Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr-PWG Don't Sweat The Technique ****3/4
2) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 ****3/4
3) Grave Consequences-Lucha Underground ****1/2
4) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada-Wrestle Kingdom 9 ****1/2
5) Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch-NXT Takeover: Unstoppable ****1/4

This year has had so many great to amazing matches. It think Strong vs ZSJ has knocked Savage vs Steamboat, Bret vs Austin, Michaels vs Taker and Inoki vs TJS in 2 Out Of 3 Falls to round out my all-time top 5.


----------



## BuzzKillington

My top five for 2015:

1) Shinsuske Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 *****
2) Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-PWG Don't Sweat the Technique ****3/4
3) Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 ****3/4
4) Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch-NXT Takeover: Unstoppable ****3/4
5) Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena-WWE Royal Rumble ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

CM Pepsi said:


> War of the Worlds Night 1
> 
> Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA *** 3/4 - NO
> Kingdom vs KRD vs Young Bucks *** 3/4 - NO
> Adam Cole vs AJ Styles **** 3/4 - YES
> Briscoe Brothers vs Okada & Nakamura *** 1/2 - NO


*Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA: ****1/4*
The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks: ***
Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles: ***1/2
The Briscoes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada: ***1/4

Thought that Roddy/KUSHIDA was the best match of the night, by far.  And I am definitely giving it a YES. Great match.

Roddy is seriously having such a great year:
vs. Zack Sabre, Jr: ****3/4
vs. Alberto El Patron: ****1/4
vs. Kyle O'Reilly: ****1/4
vs. KUSHIDA: ****1/4

And I have not even seen his matches vs. Tanahashi & Nakamura yet! :mark:


----------



## jacobrgroman

this is my first time to post in this thread. I've been scanning it over though, checking out matches, reading peeps thoughts and reviews.

some of my favourites so far:

shinsuke nakamura vs kota ibushi - wrestle kingdom 9
tomoaki honma vs tomohiro ishii - wrestle kingdom 9
becky lynch vs sasha banks - unstoppable
brock lesnar vs john cena vs seth rollins - royal rumble
fenix vs mil muertes (grave consequences) - lucha underground
hiroshi tanahashi vs kazuchika okada - wrestle kingdom 9

and a few others. been trying to re-watch some I've seen and watch others I haven't.

anyone have a link to that sabre/strong match? or hero/gulak?


----------



## 3MB4Life

Gonna keep trying to update my YES votes as soon as I watch the matches.
(ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds Night 1)
YES-Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA ****

MOTN definitely. The pacing, the selling, the timing, this match was just poetry in motion. People can claim that indy wrestling is just a spot-fest but this match was great. I don;t know what Roddy's been doing this year but for me, he's had 5 ****+ matches this year. One for each month. Seriously, Roddy is really proving he is one of the best in the world right now and I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Gretchen

NastyYaffa said:


> *Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA: ****1/4*
> The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks: ***
> Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles: ***1/2
> The Briscoes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada: ***1/4
> 
> Thought that Roddy/KUSHIDA was the best match of the night, by far.  And I am definitely giving it a YES. Great match.


I thought Roddy vs KUSHIDA was a good match but I had higher expectations. Wasn't as exciting as I had hoped. Maybe I ought to rewatch it since it seems I'm the only one not rating it the MOTN. 

Really enjoyed Cole vs Styles. Match was really fun, action packed, some cool spots, and a really sick ending. Maybe I'm overrating but 4.75 is what I felt it was coming off the match.


----------



## Bruce L

jacobrgroman said:


> *anyone have a link to that sabre/strong match?* or hero/gulak?


I know there's (or was recently) a link to the full show Strong/Sabre is on in the Media section. There might be one for the Hero/Gulak show too, though I don't remember.


----------



## NastyYaffa

3MB4Life said:


> I don;t know what Roddy's been doing this year but for me, he's had 5 ****+ matches this year. One for each month. Seriously, Roddy is really proving he is one of the best in the world right now and I hope he keeps it up.


Just out of curiosity, which Roddy matches from this year you have at ****+?


----------



## Corey

Still wanna throw out there in reference to the Hero/Gulak talks that the EVOLVE & PWG match are both extremely similar (even in the finish) but I enjoyed their PWG From Out of Nowhere encounter much more than EVOLVE 38 one. Both are very good but PWG got the MOTYC nod for me. Wonderful match that was severely underrated and overshadowed imo.



NastyYaffa said:


> Just out of curiosity, which Roddy matches from this year you have at ****+?


I know I'm not him, but I'm gonna answer this one with my own ratings for comparison sake I guess. 

vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour Dayton)
vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out of Nowhere)
vs. Sabre Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
w/ The Briscoes vs. Alberto, ACH, & Sydal (ROH TV 5/9)

Have yet to see Roddy/KUSHIDA, but I won't be surprised if that gets a YES for me. Then he faced Tanahashi the next night! Also, the ROH match with Kyle O'Reilly, ROH vs. Bullet Club 10-man, & WWNLive tag w/ Aries are all *** 3/4 for me. 

I declared it the year of Roddy before everyone else and by George he's the Wrestler of the Year right now! AJ Styles, Kota Ibushi, & Seth Rollins won't be able to catch up!


----------



## 3MB4Life

NastyYaffa said:


> Just out of curiosity, which Roddy matches from this year you have at ****+?


vs Kushida
vs O'Reilly
vs El Patron
vs Trevor Lee
and it wasn't singles but I rated the Ten Man Tag from Global Wars Night 1 at ****.


----------



## It's Yersel!

If possible I'll add a vote for Nakamura/Ibushi and Tanahashi/Okada at Wrestle Kingdom 9, the latter now overtaking Lesnar/Cena/Rollins at the Rumble as my own personal pick for 2015 Match of the Year. What a fantastic, thrilling, enjoyable watch that was!


----------



## jacobrgroman

strong/sabre jr.


I think I'd safely put it at a ****.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Roddy vs. Tanahashi gets a YES from here. Amazing match.


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, *Roddy vs. Tanahashi* was class. Really well paced with the big moments executed to maximum effect ******

*Roddy vs. KUSHIDA* didn't quite live up to the hype. It was frantic and exciting, but KUSHIDA kept looking to finish with the arm, despite barely having worked it ****1/2+* I much prefered *Roddy vs. Trevor Lee* from PWG From Out Of Nowhere. Both guys were in full-on beast mode & Reseda lapped it up ******


----------



## KingKicks

Gonna throw out ****** for Strong/KUSHIDA. Enjoyed it far more then I was expecting to.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I would put Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly from last week's ROH TV at ****. Very good match, shows that the two of them are two of the best going today. A lot of great arm work from O'Reilly. The match really made me want to see O'Reilly as the champ actually. I would say Lethal is behind only Kevin Owens in terms of best heels currently in wrestling.


----------



## Gretchen

War of the Worlds - Night 2

Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA *** - NO
Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Liger vs Lethal *** 1/2 - NO
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong **** 1/2 - YES
Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish *** 3/4 - NO
Kingdom vs Bullet Club - **** - NO


----------



## ShadowSucks92

War of the Worlds - Night 2

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong **** - Yes
Kingdom vs Bullet Club - **** - Yes


----------



## hgr423

Just like Roddy's other standout match against a world-renowned former heavyweight champion this year (Alberto El Patron), Roddy was the underdog facing Tanahashi and needed to hit all of his offense if he was to win. The drama if you are Roderick Strong fan was if he could do it while withstanding huge punishment from his opponent. For me both are **** so I am both a fan and thought this story was told successfully. *YES*. I though the other recent matches against junior heavyweights Kushida and ZSJ were also fantastic but a bit more predictable. While both had some great wrestling and excellent stretches, they weren't classics that demand a rematch in the Tokyo Dome like the Tanahashi match. Those get ***1/2.


----------



## flag sabbath

Tally up another *YES!* for *Strong vs. ZSJ*. Supreme technical assaults from both, killer near-falls & Reseda at fever pitch *****1/4+*


----------



## NastyYaffa

racoonie said:


> I would put Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly from last week's ROH TV at ****. Very good match, shows that the two of them are two of the best going today. A lot of great arm work from O'Reilly. The match really made me want to see O'Reilly as the champ actually. I would say Lethal is behind only Kevin Owens in terms of best heels currently in wrestling.


Just watched this, and I am giving it ****1/4 & a YES as well. Great match w/ O'Reilly doing some awesome arm work & Lethal selling it well. And it had a lot of that good championship match drama as well. Fantastic match.


----------



## Corey

Cena vs. Owens gets **** and a YES from me. Still in shock from the result, but my goodness what a match and what a moment.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Owens vs Cena from Elimination Chamber ****1/2 (rating shot way up because it was clean)


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre ****
Kevin Owens vs John Cena ****


----------



## TJQ

Kevin Owens vs John Cena @ EC ****1/2 :yes

I should probably vote for the rest of my MOTYCs sometime soon :Hutz


----------



## Gretchen

Owens vs Cena **** 1/2 - YES

Fucking fantastic match.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (_ROH Conquest Tour: Hopkins & TV 5/23_)

"Minnesota loves a good headlock" :lol This one totally came out of nowhere and blew me away. Took me back to the golden days of ROH. Simply two guys putting it all out there for a Championship while proving why they're two of the best in the world. Wonderful pacing throughout, great selling from Lethal, and one hell of an exciting finishing stretch. You can't pull off a time limit draw any more perfectly than they did here and this goes to show you that either one of these guys can lead your company to the next level. Stellar contest. My 3rd favorite match of the year. ***** 1/4 (YES!!!)*


----------



## DOPA

Kevin Owens vs John Cena (31/5): *****1/2* YES. Incredible match. WWE MOTY thus far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Owens vs. Cena ****1/4 - YES.

Great match, and dat ending. kada


----------



## santo

Owens vs. Cena: ****1/2

For many obvious reasons, but a personal one was me since I was watching this with a friend who never watched wrestling, and he became an Owens/Steen fan because of this match.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Lethal vs. O'Reilly* features the most measured & commanding performance I've seen from Kyle. More reminiscent of Danielson than Richards, which can only be a good thing. Lethal was just there - athletically gifted, for sure, but no real presence or charisma. Still, this was laid out & paced brilliantly with the drama building all the way to the end ******

Btw, please can folks try to avoid mentioning finishes in here. This one & Owens vs. Cena were both spoiled on the previous page. Thanks.


----------



## amhlilhaus

any cena clean loss is 4* minimum.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I realize I did not make it official in my earlier post about O'Reilly/Lethal - I give it a YES.

I also give a YES to Kevin Owens/John Cena. Owens looks great here, and Cena reminds me again that he is way better than most of us give him credit for. The finish had me jump out of my chair. Welcome Kevin Owens to the WWE!


----------



## gabrielcev

Graves Consequences Fenix vs Muertes was best casket match in history and one of the most brutal matches I have ever watched.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Cena vs. Owens* was surreal. Despite being a Steen fan, I always figured his size, build & indytastic, wrestle-in-merch look would factor against him making a significant impact beyond NXT. Sometimes being wrong feels great. I'm not sure some of the higher ratings here will hold up once the euphoria dies down, but then I really can't stand Cena's clunky human-action-figure routine & serial spot calling. Whatever, Owens is a masterful, old-school heel, with superb attention to details & the ability to grip an arena crowd just as well as he did the sweatbox nerds ******


----------



## KingKicks

**** and a YES from me for Cena/Owens.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Puro:
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 44 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 35 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 13 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 5 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 1 ||

US/Europe Indy:
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 10 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 13 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 13 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 2 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 5 ||
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 4 ||

WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 19 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 6 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 4 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 10 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 3 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 17 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 14 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 1 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 11 ||*

TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 1 ||

Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||

Post-Elimination Chamber update.


----------



## amhlilhaus

As an aside, do any of you guys find your ratings for particular guys go down because they're so damn good it just seems to easy and they don't wow you enough?

For me, almost every big new japan and lucha underground match seems like it's 4*. I actually find myself looking for a reason to downgrade them sometimes. 

And I Usually Fail lol


----------



## Fighter Daron

Big YES to:

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber): Easily match of the night, in fact, it was one of the best matches of the year, Owens started the contest destroying Cena until John came up with his usual comeback and just when everybody thought it would be time for Owens to go home, he kicked out and they started trading bombs for like fifteen minutes, and this is one of this cases when you can tell it is right to have a spotfest like this, it reminded me in some ways of those Taker/Batista matches, it was believable that these men could survive all of this bombs because they are booked as these superhuman monsters. The finish is just gorgeus. ****3/4


----------



## BKKsoulcity

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (EC) ****1/2 due to shock factor, story, and getting a dead crowd like that to actually REACT so YES

Lethal vs. O'Reilly was unexpectedly good and shows me confidence that they got big plans for O'Reilly down the road ****1/4 YES

Strong vs. Tanahashi (War Of the Worlds 2) ****1/4 but will give it a rewatch YES


----------



## SMetalWorld

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens: ****1/2 Big YES!!!


----------



## Tanner1495

Would definitely throw a *YES* to Owens/Cena, everything about the match was NEAR perfect, would throw a good ****1/2 on it after 3 solid watches.


----------



## It's Yersel!

I don't know how the rating system works here, but I'll give the highest one to Cena/Owens from Sunday.


----------



## Fighter Daron

It's Yersel! said:


> I don't know how the rating system works here, but I'll give the highest one to Cena/Owens from Sunday.


Just say yes to the matches you think would make your Match of the Year list.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
ROH War of the Worlds Night 2 5/13
*****

NO!

John Cena vs Kevin Owens
WWE Elimination Chamber 5/31
***3/4

ROH World TV Championship: Jay Lethal (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly
ROH Conquest Tour 4/25
***1/4


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES to Owens vs Cena-****

After today when my exams finish, I need to catch up on my wrestling, I am so behind. I'm probably gonna do a big update on YES's from earlier this year too.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Strong vs Tanahashi WOTW Night 2 gets a YES from me. ****1/4 easily.

And I don't think I gave YES's to Tanahashi/Okada and Nakamura/Ibushi from WK9 and Honma/Ishii from NB in Sendai so I need to put those out too. Gonna update my Indy/WWE matches by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## 3MB4Life

3MB4Life said:


> vs O'Reilly
> vs El Patron
> vs Trevor Lee
> Ten Man Tag from Global Wars Night 1
> vs ZSJ


Wanna give YES's to all these Roddy matches. Also YES's for Grave Consequences, Lynch/Banks, both Zayn/Owens matches and Rumble Triple Threat.


----------



## Corey

Both of these matches are from _ROH War of the Worlds Night 1_ and both get YES votes from me:

*Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA - ***** (If it means anything this is a low-end 4* match, but that still means it's a YES from me. There were a couple awkward moments between strikes and Roddy no-sold a shot to his arm, but there was just too much awesome shit to overlook here. Loved the finish and this WOULD'VE stole the show if it wasn't for the match below)

*AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole - **** 1/4* (Holy hell this match needs more YES votes asap! A ridiculously great match involving a guy who hadn't even wrestled in 5 months coming into it. I loved how nothing came easy and there were constant counters and scouting of the big moves from both guys. Never knew how or what was gonna end it. Cole's surgically repaired arm came into play at random points and I loved that they didn't go the easy route of AJ working on it the whole match. This definitely jumped into my top 3.)

That show was my favorite one of the year so far. Also, if Roddy didn't exist, AJ would be the BITW right now. This is becoming an interesting race for WOTY.


----------



## Bruce L

Top 10 so far, with the caveats that I've seen no New Japan since Wrestle Kingdom and no ROH at all (not having this stuff free online is a mofo):

1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****¾)

2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****½)

3. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE (NXT), TakeOver: Unstoppable (5/20) (****¼)

4. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (vs. Seth Rollins) – WWE, WrestleMania 31 (3/29) (****¼)

5. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE, Royal Rumble (1/25) (****¼)

6. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr – PWG, Don’t Sweat the Technique (4/3) (****)

7. Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus – All Japan, 2/7 (****)

8. BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation – Dragon Gate, 3/1 (***¾)

9. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki – NOAH, 3/5 (***¾)

10. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch – WWE (NXT), TakeOver: Rival (2/12) (***¾)

Some great stuff at the top, but I feel like this year has been a little dry compared to the last couple (especially for those of us who haven't been privy to Roderick Strong's best stuff). Nakamura/Ibushi is better than anything from last year, though, so I guess there are always ups and downs.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXII Finals 6/7
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA
****1/4

AWESOME MATCH*

*Update My Top 20 2015 Wrestling Matches*

20. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick - EVOLVE 40 3/27 ***3/4
19. Open the Dream Gate Championship: BxB Hulk (c) vs Uhaa Nation - Dragon Gate: Champion Gate in Osaka 3/1 ***3/4
18. PWG World Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs Trevor Lee - PWG From Out Of Nowhere 2/27 ***3/4
17. Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - ROH War of the Worlds Night 1 5/12 ***3/4
16. Lucha Underground Trios Championship - Ladder Match: Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angélico vs Cortez Castro, Mr. Cisco & Bael - Lucha Underground 5/20 ***3/4
15. Open the Twin Gate Championship: Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Passion 4/9 ***3/4
14. John Cena vs Kevin Owens - WWE Elimination Chamber 5/31 ***3/4
13. NEVER Openweight Championship: Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14 ***3/4
12. KO-D Openweight Championship: Kota Ibushi (c) vs HARASHIMA - DDT MAX BUMP 4/29 ***3/4
11. HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT Sweet Dreams 1/25 ***3/4
10. Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/2 ***3/4
9. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH War of the Worlds Night 2 5/13 ****
8. NXT Women's Championship: Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch - WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable 5/20 ****
7. PWG World Championship: Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 4/3 ****
6. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV - AAA Rey de Reyes 3/18 ****
5. Grave Consequences Match: Mil Muertes vs Fénix - Lucha Underground 3/18 ****
4. Strong World Heavyweight Championship: Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto - BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 3/31 ****1/4
3. Best of the Super Jr. XXII Finals: Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA - NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXII 6/7 ****1/4
2. IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada - Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****1/2
1. IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****3/4


----------



## Groovemachine

*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG Don't Sweat The Technique - ****1/4*

I'm almost out of breath just from watching this! That was a WAR. The transitions between holds were so slick, and the succession of nearfalls towards the end were insane; these are two men at the height of their game. Such an enjoyable experience watching this, it was the definition of a wrestling clinic.

*Kevin Owens vs John Cena - WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 - *****

What a main roster debut for Owens! Cena was incredibly giving in this, so for as awesome as Owens was, Cena definitely deserves props for his part in all this. Owens looked better than ever, busting out all kinds of new offense. The package piledriver set-up into his swish new sideslam was a great nod to the IWC, and his springboard moonsault from a sitting position had me standing in adulation. To be able to compete at this level in a debut PPV match is a testament to the faith WWE appears to have in him. This felt BIG from start to finish.


----------



## darkclaudio

*YES
Best of Super Jr Final Match: KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly ****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

O'Reilly/KUSHIDA gets a YES from here as well. What an amazing match.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Kushida vs. Kyle O'Reilly (BOSJ FINALS 2015) YES ****3/4

Almost perfect until the finish


----------



## DomoDaDude

Yes to the BOSJ Finals: ****1/2


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!!!

BJW Tag Team Championship
Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato) (c) vs Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
BJW Korakuen Hall in Tokyo, Japan 5/28 *

This match was a insane brutality, AWESOME STRONG TAG TEAM ACTION with fenomenal ending. The World needs an rematch of this. ****1/2


----------



## antoniomare007

ZEROVampire said:


> *YES!!!
> 
> BJW Tag Team Championship
> Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato) (c) vs Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
> BJW Korakuen Hall in Tokyo, Japan 5/28 *
> 
> This match was a insane brutality, AWESOME STRONG TAG TEAM ACTION with fenomenal ending. The World needs an rematch of this. ****1/2


Man, be honest with me here. Do they really make things compelling for 30 minutes? How retarded did it get with the no-selling?

I'm all for Strong BJ tags but 30 minutes of those 4 guys does make question if I really need to watch it.


----------



## flag sabbath

Well, I dug *Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ* despite those spoilers :no:

Pacing and structure were spot on & they used tags and saves to keep the fighting spirit in check ******


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Been following this thread for a while now. Time to give some long overdue votes

BIG FAT YES TO:
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack)
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) - I
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03)
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere)
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2)
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1)
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival)
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble)
Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber)
Kyle O Reilly vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of Super JR Finals)


So much good stuff already this year
I got so many damn matches to watch still. Trying to watch everything listed in this thread.


----------



## Ten410

Kyle O Reilly vs. KUSHIDA was just pure awesomeness, a top MOTYC for sure.


----------



## Bruce L

KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly is freaking fantastic. Maybe a hair below last year's BOSJ finals, but hey, that match had Ricochet. ****¼, and now my #4 MOTY, edging ahead of Lesnar/Reigns(/Rollins). Well done.

EDIT: Updated top 10:



> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****¾)
> 
> 2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****½)
> 
> 3. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE (NXT), TakeOver: Unstoppable (5/20) (****¼)
> 
> 4. KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly – New Japan, BOSJ ’15 final (6/7) (****¼)
> 
> 5. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (vs. Seth Rollins) – WWE, WrestleMania 31 (3/29) (****¼)
> 
> 6. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE, Royal Rumble (1/25) (****¼)
> 
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr – PWG, Don’t Sweat the Technique (4/3) (****)
> 
> 8. Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher – Evolve, WWN Supershow (3/28) (****)
> 
> 9. Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus – All Japan, 2/7 (****)
> 
> 10. BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation – Dragon Gate, 3/1 (***¾)


----------



## TripleG

After watching it last night, I have to throw KUSHIDA Vs. Kyle O'Riley in the finals of the BotSJ Tournament Finals up there as one of my favorite matches of the year. That match was unbelievable.


----------



## JIM2000

YES! to O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA ****1/2 and Twin Towers vs Strong BJ 5-28 ****1/2


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Kushida vs O'Reilly was a breath of fresh air when it comes to pro wrestling. They did a good shoot style opening that was better than anything else I've seen with that style.


----------



## TJQ

Kyle O'reilly vs KUSHIDA - NJPW BOSJ 6/7/15

1000x YES


----------



## GeneParmesan

-Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena- WWE 1/25/15
-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi- New Japan 1/4/15
-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- New Japan 1/4/15
-Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens- NXT 2/11/15
-Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns- WWE 2/22/15
-Grave Consequences Match: Mil Muertes vs. Fenix- Lucha Underground 3/18/15
-Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns- WWE 3/29/15
-Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.- PWG 4/3/15
-Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch- NXT 5/20/15
-John Cena vs. Kevin Owens- WWE 5/31/15
-KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly- New Japan 6/7/15

It's been such a good year. Man, I still haven't even seen the ROH/New Japan shows.


----------



## Morrison17

TJP vs. Speedball from EVOLVE 43 was amazing.


----------



## BuzzKillington

KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'reilly ****3/4

Awesome match.

I wonder if NJPW could make a star out of KUSHIDA after that performance.


----------



## Louaja89

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Kushida vs O'Reilly was a breath of fresh air when it comes to pro wrestling. They did a good shoot style opening that was better than anything else I've seen with that style.


I was waiting to see if anybody had noticed how great this exchange was .I was impressed by how real they made it look.


----------



## Concrete

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Kushida vs O'Reilly was a breath of fresh air when it comes to pro wrestling. *They did a good shoot style opening that was better than anything else I've seen with that style.*


...how much of this style have you seen?


----------



## EmbassyForever

YES:

Strong/Tanahashi - ****1/2
Strong/KUSHIDA - ****1/4
KUSHIDA/O'Reilly - ****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Concrete said:


> ...how much of this style have you seen?


Yeah, I watched Inoki's shit and it was always slow and plodding in comparison to that match. Usually it's just someone like ZSJ doing it and the other guy is struggling to keep up.

I have watched a bunch of shoot style, and this was one of the best that blended in. I stand by my statement.


----------



## Bruce L

Pretty late to this party, but Bryan/Reigns from Fastlane is _really_ good. Adapting to WWE has left Bryan somewhat less the Best In The World than he once was, but he's still obscenely good at pretty much every aspect of pro wrestling, and he makes Reigns look like a million bucks here. Not that he did it all by himself: Like he did at Mania, Reigns delivers the kind of performance that harkens back to his peak awesomeness as the ass-kicking enforcer of the Shield while still showing the kind of vulnerability against a superior straight-up wrestler that allowed a ridiculously good-looking athletic specimen to be a compelling underdog against Lesnar. I hope that if Reigns keeps delivering like this, it'll help him earn back some of the goodwill the company squandered for him by forcibly beginning his inevitable march to the top before the audience was ready to give up on Bryan. I don't know how optimistic I am, but based on this, Mania, and to a lesser extent the LMS against Big Show, he's doing all he can. ***¾, which is good for a top 10 placement for me, especially after I bumped my rating for Shiozaki/Zeus down ever so slightly upon a rewatch.



> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****¾)
> 
> 2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****½)
> 
> 3. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE (NXT), TakeOver: Unstoppable (5/20) (****¼)
> 
> 4. KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly – New Japan, BOSJ ’15 final (6/7) (****¼)
> 
> 5. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (vs. Seth Rollins) – WWE, WrestleMania 31 (3/29) (****¼)
> 
> 6. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE, Royal Rumble (1/25) (****¼)
> 
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr – PWG, Don’t Sweat the Technique (4/3) (****)
> 
> 8. Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher – Evolve, WWN Supershow (3/28) (****)
> 
> 9. Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns – WWE, Fastlane (2/22) (***¾)
> 
> 10. Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus – All Japan, 2/7 (***¾)


----------



## phatbob426

Mil Muertes v Fenix, Grave Consequences in Lucha Underground. Best casket match of all-time in any wrestling company. Hands-down MOTY in any wrestling company.


----------



## Zatiel

Big fat *YES* to KUSHIDA Vs. O'Reilly. KUSHIDA has had so many impressive performances, but this is probably my favorite match of his to date. Fantastic grappler, good striker, and still a surprising flyer. The two of them built a lot of quality moments. The opening exchange has already been shouted out, and it's great. But even 20+ minutes into the match when they returned to elbow/forearm strikes out of frustration after all their high spots, it worked. They were convicted to everything they tried. Lots of great mat game. O'Reilly brought his A-game. The best match I've seen since February.


----------



## BillThompson

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yeah, I watched Inoki's shit and it was always slow and plodding in comparison to that match. Usually it's just someone like ZSJ doing it and the other guy is struggling to keep up.
> 
> I have watched a bunch of shoot style, and this was one of the best that blended in. I stand by my statement.


Sabre isn't shoot style; he wrestles a catch-as-catch can style. And I'd say you need to watch some UWFI, Rings, and guys like Maeda, Han, and Tamura to really see great shoot style that makes anything Kushida and O' Reilly did look like child's play by comparison.


----------



## EliranGooner

Yes to O'Reilly vs Kushida - Brilliant match, top MOTYC. ****1\2.


----------



## flag sabbath

*KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly* was a terrific struggle, completely absorbing from bell to bell & up there with the classic Super Junior finals. They kicked off with some damn fine limb based matwork (I wouldn't call it shoot style, but then I grew up watching World Of Sport) and they maintained that focus brilliantly throughout the strike exchanges, suplexes, dives & top rope battles. Knowing how long they went, I was worried they'd descend into overkill, but they never came close. I loved the little touches, like KUSHIDA going for the rebound lariat & getting his head taken off. O'Reilly has turned a corner for me with the Lethal performance and this one. KUSHIDA deserves a long run with the Junior belt, followed by a spot in next year's G1 *****1/2*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

BillThompson said:


> Sabre isn't shoot style; he wrestles a catch-as-catch can style. And I'd say you need to watch some UWFI, Rings, and guys like Maeda, Han, and Tamura to really see great shoot style that makes anything Kushida and O' Reilly did look like child's play by comparison.


I am well aware of catch-as-catch-can considering I've trained in catch. Catch is a part of shooting/shoot style, of course you knew that.

I have watched UWFI and yes it beats the hell out of that when it comes to blending shoot grappling into pro wrestling.

I was watching RINGS before their talent got bought up my PRIDE.


----------



## BillThompson

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I am well aware of catch-as-catch-can considering I've trained in catch. Catch is a part of shooting/shoot style, of course you knew that.
> 
> I have watched UWFI and yes it beats the hell out of that when it comes to blending shoot grappling into pro wrestling.
> 
> I was watching RINGS before their talent got bought up my PRIDE.


Catch-as-catch can is very different from shoot. One involves grabbing a hold and moving to another hold with the intent of working over the entire body as to produce a fall of some sort. Shoot style is a style based on trying to end the match with one move; be it submission or knockout. There is a distinct difference between those two; and being a shooter in the catch-as-catch can style doesn't mean that one is employing a shoot style of wrestling.

Kushida/O' Reilly was like shoot style for beginners; the sort of stuff that Naruse would be doing on Rings opening bouts. That doesn't mean it's bad, but just when it comes to shoot style it's the most basic and pedestrian, and not really anything of note. Shoot style is pro wrestling; watching a worked Rings card or UWFI card and you are watching pro wrestling. Being able to pick out where things are blended in is a knock against Kushida/O' Reilly, and much of O' Reilly's career, as it shows that they were not able to integrate shoot style seamlessly and instead their attempts at it stood out in a negative fashion.

Being familiar with Rings and UWFI and then claiming that Kushida/O' Reilly handled shoot style better in any way is baffling. They had a pretty good NJPW match, but the shoot elements didn't stand out in a positive way nor did they do anything on the level of actual shoot style in any fashion.


----------



## squeelbitch

just caught up on njpw super junior's final between kushida and o'reilly, great match from the two of them


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

BillThompson said:


> Catch-as-catch can is very different from shoot. One involves grabbing a hold and moving to another hold with the intent of working over the entire body as to produce a fall of some sort. Shoot style is a style based on trying to end the match with one move; be it submission or knockout. There is a distinct difference between those two; and being a shooter in the catch-as-catch can style doesn't mean that one is employing a shoot style of wrestling.
> 
> Kushida/O' Reilly was like shoot style for beginners; the sort of stuff that Naruse would be doing on Rings opening bouts. That doesn't mean it's bad, but just when it comes to shoot style it's the most basic and pedestrian, and not really anything of note. Shoot style is pro wrestling; watching a worked Rings card or UWFI card and you are watching pro wrestling. Being able to pick out where things are blended in is a knock against Kushida/O' Reilly, and much of O' Reilly's career, as it shows that they were not able to integrate shoot style seamlessly and instead their attempts at it stood out in a negative fashion.
> 
> Being familiar with Rings and UWFI and then claiming that Kushida/O' Reilly handled shoot style better in any way is baffling. They had a pretty good NJPW match, but the shoot elements didn't stand out in a positive way nor did they do anything on the level of actual shoot style in any fashion.


I did say it was shoot with blending of pro wrestling. Both were trying to finish with one move, Kushida and his DWL, and O'Reilly with an Cross Armbreaker. If you've watched competitive grappling, transitions can occur like that fluidly. Satoru Sayama started Shooto with the idea of catch wrestling, mixed with kickboxing, boxing, and judo. Fujiwara started with similar ideas and used Masakatsu Funaki and Minoru Suzuki as his predecessors. Now, you could argue Minoru Suzuki is a shoot wrestler, right? Even though he wrestling "New Japan" style.

When I say blended with pro wrestling, I mean traditional pro wrestling to todays standards. Maybe I should have been more clear, but I don't think it's a real problem and it's being quite pedantic with your rebuttal.


----------



## hgr423

I have to rate *Kushida vs O'Reilly* > 4 stars because it was really good so I will give it *****1/4* and a *YES*. One of the best matches I've seen in years and it reminded me of Liger vs El Samurai from 1992 in that it was more brutal than you might generally expect from a junior heavyweight tournament final.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'll need to re-assess my ratings once it reaches On-Demand next week, but everyone needs to go out of their way to see Revolution Pro: Summer Sizzler 2015. 

Strong/Nakamura and Ishii/Big Damo were awesome, and the 2 out of 3 Falls match between Matt Sydal and Will Ospreay was absolutely insane, ****1/2 and my #2 MOTY. A whole hearted YES for that one.


----------



## flag sabbath

I can vouch for Ishii vs. Damo and Shinskay vs. Roddy both being around **** In fact, I was that chuffed with seeing the NJ guys in full-on mode I didn't stick around for the rest of the show.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*WWE Money in the Bank 2015 6/14

YES!

John Cena vs Kevin Owens **** *

NO!

Money in the Bank Ladder Match ***
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Ladder Match) Ughhh Obviously NO for this crap


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
John Cena vs Kevin Owens- WWE 15/06 ****


----------



## flag sabbath

I thought *Owens vs. Cena #2* was better than the original. And that's despite Cena's clunky attempts at innovation & that bullshit commentary crediting Owens' kick outs to the ref *****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought that Rollins vs. Ambrose was fucking awesome. ****1/4 & a YES for that. Best match those 2 have had together.


----------



## Corey

Took me a while to get to it, but the highest **** possible and a YES to KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly. It's my own fault, but knowing the length of the match took me out of Kyle's earlier attempts at winning (and there were a shit ton of them). KUSHIDA got his fucking ass whipped and I was a bit letdown by the botched stardust press and the finish, but an otherwise spectacular match with some terrific sequences and pacing. O'Reilly's gonna be a star someday.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Kevin Owens vs. John Cena: To rate this match, I have to compare it with their match from two weeks ago. First of all, the crowd was much more into it, though they nearly lost them in the middle section of the fight, but they could get them again through the final sequence. Then, I have to say that the transictions were better executed, but they had a couple of botches and the match overrall felt a little akward, they also repeated a lot of spots from the previous match that were absolutely spectacular, but lost the surprise factor. The ending of the match was quite worse than the one they had at Elimination Chamber for the obvious reasons being the greatest Owens fan ever, but great match nontheless. I wanna see the next chapter, so it worked perfectly. ****1/4

And A FUCKING GREAT YES TO Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose – Ladder Match: This match...I was so confused, I had opposing feelings about this one. The match was long, though I didn't get the impression that they were wasting time at any time, on the other hand, Dean' selling wasn't as consistent as the force and intesity of Seth's offense to his leg required. The spots were simply GREAT and the finish...ugh it was ugly. But the match featured so BRILLIANTLY what the storyline needed and that is an ABSOLUTE WAR and, in the end, that's why I want to see this. When Seth was like "fuck the title, I want to MURDER this guy", I lost my shit. If the finish had been better, I would have given this the full monty. ****3/4


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I dont watch everything but I do watch wwe,njpw,nxt,lucha,roh,pwg and tna. This is the first time im writing in this thread but from what ive seen thus far. 

1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi WK 9 - 4,85/5
2. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch Unstoppable - 4,7/5
3. Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena Rumble - 4,5/5
4. Kyle O'Reily vs Kushida bosj finals - 4,45/5
5. Kevin Owens vs John Cena Mitb - 4,35/5


----------



## DOPA

John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE 15/6): *****3/4* BIG YES.

Absolutely unreal match, 2nd best match of the year for me so far behind Okada/Tanahashi WK9.

I have so much wrestling to catch up with :lol.


----------



## Groovemachine

I've got Cena/Owens II at **** which is the same rating I gave their first, although I think the first was a better contest. I loved the story of this one; Owens coming in all cocky after his victory last time, taking Cena a bit lightly, and it bites him in the ass, never getting the chance to properly get one step ahead of Cena. In their first contest, Owens clearly has something to prove, giving him that fire and added adrenaline, so it was a nice nod to change things up a bit this time.

Having said that, the actual wrestling wasn't as good in the rematch. They re-used quite a few spots and some of Cena's desperation offense, busting out new moves, didn't really click and looked clunky. I also had a problem with some of the context of the match, particularly Cena trying to sell his utter shock at Owens being able to kick out of the AA. It was pretty frustrating, because it could have been a HUGE moment, and Cena himself sold it so well...but we've been seeing people kick out of the AA every week for the past couple months as part of the US Open Title challenge. Had that not been the case, Owens' kickout would have been an incredible moment, so it was a shame they lost that.

Nonetheless, this was still buckets of fun to watch. It's great to see a fresh opponent for Cena bringing out the best in him; these guys have tremendous chemistry, and above all it was exciting down the stretch.


I went ***3/4 for the Rollins/Ambrose Ladder match. Ambrose's selling was superb and Rollins really worked that leg like a trooper, that was just really solid limb work all round. They did some fantastic hope spots involving Dean climbing the ladder, but overall the pacing was slightly off. It outstayed its welcome by a good 5 or so minutes and I don't think they peaked at the right time. Finish was cute but I almost wish it'd been a cleaner win for Rollins. After all that leg work, it would have been fine for Ambrose to be incapacitated and unable to climb, and I think that could have been a more dramatic finish than what they went with.


----------



## Corey

All 3 of these matches get a YES from me and you should definitely check out the show: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2015

*Revolution Pro UK - High Stakes 2015*

*Undisputed British Tag Team Championship
*The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) (c) vs. The UK Hooligans (Roy & Zak Knight) - ****
_Best 2-on-2 tag I've seen all year. Great work from all 4 guys and an excellent southern style tag match._

*British Heavyweight Championship
*Marty Scurll (c) vs. Ricochet - ****
_A really great Championship match with some awesome sequences and a superb performance from Scurll. Tons of fun._

*International Dream Match*
AJ Styles vs. Will O'Spreay - **** 1/2
_Simply have to find a way to watch this match. Loved every second of it. O'Spreay looked like he absolutely DESERVED to be in the ring with the guy that inspired him to become a wrestler. Probably #2 on my list right now._


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
John Cena vs Kevin Owens MITB-****
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose MITB-****1/4


----------



## DOPA

Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (NJPW 6/7): *****1/4* YES

Excellent match, O'Reilly has improved bucket loads since his mini Davey Richards stage in 2012. Great to see.

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA (ROH 5/12): ****** YES

Will watch more when I'm not so tired.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> All 3 of these matches get a YES from me and you should definitely check out the show: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2015
> 
> *Revolution Pro UK - High Stakes 2015*
> 
> *Undisputed British Tag Team Championship
> *The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) (c) vs. The UK Hooligans (Roy & Zak Knight) - ****
> _Best 2-on-2 tag I've seen all year. Great work from all 4 guys and an excellent southern style tag match._
> 
> *British Heavyweight Championship
> *Marty Scurll (c) vs. Ricochet - ****
> _A really great Championship match with some awesome sequences and a superb performance from Scurll. Tons of fun._
> 
> *International Dream Match*
> AJ Styles vs. Will O'Spreay - **** 1/2
> _Simply have to find a way to watch this match. Loved every second of it. O'Spreay looked like he absolutely DESERVED to be in the ring with the guy that inspired him to become a wrestler. Probably #2 on my list right now._


I was at this show . Was also at Summer Sizzler this past weekend.


----------



## kimino

I normally dont like to rate matches since different styles and tastes give different opinions, but Mundo vs Puma was ****3/4 for me


----------



## Gretchen

Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo (All Night Long) from LU

**** 3/4 - YES

Brilliant stuff. While I'm at it I'm gonna mark down my rating for Cole vs Styles to 4.25 stars.


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES *for:

*Kevin Owens vs John Cena- MITB ****1/2*
*Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose- MITB ****1/2*
*Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo- Lucha Undrground- ****1/4*


----------



## flag sabbath

*AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay* from RevPro's High Stakes is a superb piece of idol vs acolyte elevation. Ospreay gets to strut his stuff & AJ has to bring his A game if he wants to avoid the upset. The key moments are given time to breathe, lifting this one a good couple of turnbuckles above the standard Indy spotfest ******


----------



## TJQ

Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo - Lucha Underground 6/17/15* ****1/4 YES*


----------



## GothicBohemian

Another *yes* for Puma/Mundo from Lucha Underground 17/06/15. 

No star rating, just another mention for a match worth checking out for those who don't generally follow LU. Having an entire hour long episode devoted to a match - One with actual storytelling and furthering of outside story arcs no less! - between two exceptional talents is an unusual tv choice worth supporting.


----------



## Hibachi

Behind Nakamura/Ibushi.... Mundo/Puma is my #2 for the year.


----------



## DomoDaDude

*No* to Puma/Mundo. ***1/2

The way they laid that match out was flat out insulting. The pacing and selling were absolutely terrible. Giving it 3 1/2 stars for entertainment alone but not all entertainment = MOTYC. I'd put that match in the same vein as an RVD/Sabu ECW match from the 90s. Cool flashy shit but lil to no substance.


----------



## Fighter Daron

DaMenace88 said:


> *No* to Puma/Mundo. ***1/2
> 
> The way they laid that match out was flat out insulting. The pacing and selling were absolutely terrible. Giving it 3 1/2 stars for entertainment alone but not all entertainment = MOTYC. I'd put that match in the same vein as an RVD/Sabu ECW match from the 90s. Cool flashy shit but lil to no substance.


It's great to share our opinions, but the list doesn't count the NOs in.


----------



## kimino

DaMenace88 said:


> *No* to Puma/Mundo. ***1/2
> 
> The way they laid that match out was flat out insulting. The pacing and selling were absolutely terrible. Giving it 3 1/2 stars for entertainment alone but not all entertainment = MOTYC. I'd put that match in the same vein as an RVD/Sabu ECW match from the 90s. Cool flashy shit but lil to no substance.


I wonder why people bring psychology and telling a story in the ring, maybe you are just used to wrestlers no selling, they worked the mat, advanced the storylines, had cool spots, and the crowd was very hot, now i wonder why someone would rate this ***1/2 but some people rated ***** punk vs cena (just because of the shot).


----------



## DomoDaDude

kimino said:


> I wonder why people bring psychology and telling a story in the ring, maybe you are just used to wrestlers no selling, they worked the mat, advanced the storylines, had cool spots, and the crowd was very hot, now i wonder why someone would rate this ***1/2 but some people rated ***** punk vs cena (just because of the shot).


1. I didn't rate Cena/Punk that high, I actually think that match is overrated. Though that is completely random and irrelevant here...

2. How can I be used to wrestlers no selling when that was one of my main issues with Puma/Mundo? They both went through stacked tables and then were up running around the arena near the end like aint shit happened. No substance at all. On top of that the match was horribly structured, having Puma make his comeback after being down 1 to Mundo's 4 and then managed to get 4 consecutives falls to win the match is the same type of shit that Cena would've got hate for back in the day.


----------



## TJQ

Will Ospreay (c) vs. Matt Sydal 2 out of 3 falls - RevPro UK Summer Sizzler 2015 *YES* *****1/2+*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Another YES for Prince Puma/Johnny Mundo. Mundo scoring the three pinfalls in a row is something that never seems to happen in Iron Man Matches, yet makes total sense. I feel much like Grave Consquences, Lucha Underground took another match with a familiar concept and made it their own. Great match.


----------



## kimino

DaMenace88 said:


> 1. I didn't rate Cena/Punk that high, I actually think that match is overrated. Though that is completely random and irrelevant here...
> 
> 2. How can I be used to wrestlers no selling when that was one of my main issues with Puma/Mundo? They both went through stacked tables and then were up running around the arena near the end like aint shit happened. No substance at all. On top of that the match was horribly structured, having Puma make his comeback after being down 1 to Mundo's 4 and then managed to get 4 consecutives falls to win the match is the same type of shit that Cena would've got hate for back in the day.


I was talking to myself with cena vs punk, because i hate how WWE matches (even cena vs owens) get better ratings just because its WWE, and it seems you didnt put enough attention, they didnt just instantly recovered, there was an add break, and they even showed the time. And it wasnt a Cena developement, Puma squashed mundo in those tables, so obviously Mundo got the worst part, also he got the help of El Patrón, really dont mind what everyone rates here that match since im on the side of those entranced by LU, but your points arent that convincent. The comeback and the pins were better thant your average spam of finishers.


----------



## DomoDaDude

kimino said:


> I was talking to myself with cena vs punk, because i hate how WWE matches (even cena vs owens) get better ratings just because its WWE, and it seems you didnt put enough attention, they didnt just instantly recovered, there was an add break, and they even showed the time. And it wasnt a Cena developement, Puma squashed mundo in those tables, so obviously Mundo got the worst part, also he got the help of El Patrón, really dont mind what everyone rates here that match since im on the side of those entranced by LU, but your points arent that convincent. The comeback and the pins were better thant your average spam of finishers.


LOL the worst part, there were 4 tables in total, 2 stacked on each other, Puma got his share too, him and Mundo went through them side by side. That's bullshit. A major spot like that should have both in the state where they can barely move but yet they were still jumping and running around doing their normal shit. Patron helped Puma get his 4th fall after already making a comeback to get 2 prior, regardless he still got 4 consecutive falls to win the match. After Mundo's 4th fall the match became incredibly predictable anyway as we all knew Puma was gonna make a comeback. That type of booking is lazy imo.

You don't have to find my points convincing, that's my opinion. You loved it and I didn't but my rating for it wasn't bad. I'm just not about to overrate it and claim it's a MOTYC or even a great match. lol


----------



## kimino

DaMenace88 said:


> LOL the worst part, there were 4 tables in total, 2 stacked on each other, Puma got his share too, him and Mundo went through them side by side. That's bullshit. A major spot like that should have both in the state where they can barely move but yet they were still jumping and running around doing their normal shit. Patron helped Puma get his 4th fall after already making a comeback to get 2 prior, regardless he still got 4 consecutive falls to win the match. After Mundo's 4th fall the match became incredibly predictable anyway as we all knew Puma was gonna make a comeback. That type of booking is lazy imo.
> 
> You don't have to find my points convincing, that's my opinion. You loved it and I didn't but my rating for it wasn't bad. I'm just not about to overrate it and claim it's a MOTYC or even a great match. lol


Again you seemed to miss the 3-5 minutes they probabily layed there, this is LU the fight had a add break, so its not like they just stood up as if nothing happened, as LU is a wrestling tv show if the dvd comes out we're gonna get probabily the whole match. I rated it after watching it after watching it i would probabily give ****1/4 or ****1/2, but then again why complain? when almost every match from WWE is overrated in this thread. Probabily we should have this argument in Lu thread since this is just for rating the matches.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Lucha Underground Championship Match: Prince Puma (c) vs Johnny Mundo (All Night Long)
***1/2
NO!*


----------



## flag sabbath

*Puma vs. Mundo* was deeply flawed yet highly entertaining ******


----------



## DOPA

AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH 5/12): *****1/4* YES.

Haven't seen this match mentioned that much which is surprising. Great story told around the return of Cole and AJ's refusal to work on the shoulder and arm until the very end. Loved this match.


----------



## DOPA

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong (6/13): ****** YES.

Man, Roddy is pulling out great match after great match this year and this is another one.

Here's my updated MOTYC list



Spoiler: MOTYC 2015



*WWE*

John Cena vs Kevin Owens (15/6): *****3/4*
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (31/5): *****1/2 *
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ******
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (8/4): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (7/6): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (8/3): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (15/3): ******


*Other Puro*

Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 9/4): *****1/2 *
HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 25/1): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 3/1): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 28/2): *****1/4*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT 29/4): ******

*ROH*

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (21/2): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (1/3): *****1/4*
AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (5/12): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (31/1): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong (13/6): ******
Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA (12/5): ******

*Lucha Underground*

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (19/3): *****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*Battle of the Belts - Winner Takes All*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (c) - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
_ROH Best in the World 2015_

Such a great match from start to finish. Perfect pacing with a cautious approach from both men in a match with such HUGE implications. There was no overbooking to be seen (which is a huge plus for an ROH PPV main event) and I was losing my mind during the last few minutes. A match worthy of all the hype and build. You deserved it and earned it Jay! But which one!? :lol


----------



## flag sabbath

Another resounding *YES!* for *Will Ospreay vs. Matt Sydal* from RevPro's Summer Sizzler. Just a brilliantly laid out best of three falls match from start to finish *****1/4*


----------



## DOPA

Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (5/20): ****** YES

Late to this party but this was a really great match. Definitely one of the best NXT women's matches ever imo.


----------



## GeneParmesan

An absolute *yes* for Jay vs. Jay at Best In The World. This was, I feel, the first ROH match in a long time that really felt big. Of course there was the New Japan stuff, but that was more of a novelty. In the context of a story, with ROH guys, I think this match might have felt the biggest since the Steen and Generico ladder war. Both Jay's are quite underrated, and it's nice to see Lethal finally on top.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Lethal vs Briscoe
Kingdom vs Bullet Club
Strong vs Moose vs Elgin
(all three from ROH Best In The World)

Loved all three matches, especially Jay vs Jay. What a fucking show.


----------



## TheGreatMilenko

Why do I never see love for the joe gacey matches in CZW


----------



## BillThompson

Because his matches tend to fly under the radar. I give him plenty of love, just not on here unfortunately. His match versus Drew Gulak from Dojo Wars was my #3 match of last year, and I have no issue stating that Gacy is one of the best wrestlers in the world. His match with Joey Janela from Dojo Wars 18 is a great example of how tremendous his selling, positioning, and bumping have become.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH TV 06/20) - YES!*

Well that was fucking insane. It's a lot like the Bullet Club/Kingdom matches, but like 10 times better. Might be my favorite ROH match of the year so far.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
The Thrillers vs The Hooligans
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay
(all from RPW High Stakes 2015)


----------



## flag sabbath

Absolutely no idea what folks are on about with *Lethal vs. Briscoe*. I don't doubt the build up was great, but the first 20 minutes were dull, directionless and forgettable. Then Lethal went through a table and they did some near falls off big moves. Soulless stuff ***1/2*


----------



## Bruce L

Ospreay vs. Sydal 2/3 falls is the good stuff. Not sure if I'd go higher than ***3/4, but that's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## darkclaudio

*YES 
BJW Tag Team Championship Match: Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 28/05 ****
World of Stardom Championship Match: Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura - Stardom 14/06 *****


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

flag sabbath said:


> Absolutely no idea what folks are on about with *Lethal vs. Briscoe*. I don't doubt the build up was great, but the first 20 minutes were dull, directionless and forgettable. Then Lethal went through a table and they did some near falls off big moves. Soulless stuff ***1/2*


'Soulless' is the worst possible word I could think of to describe Briscoe/Lethal.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal (2/3 Falls, RPW Summer Sizzler)
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOTSJ Final)


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

World of STARDOM Championship
Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura 
STARDOM Galaxy Stars 6/14

AWESOME Joshies match, this is better than Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch from NXT, ****+ *


----------



## NastyYaffa

The "All Night Long" Iron Man match between Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma definitely gets a YES from me. 

Absolutely loved everything about it. What makes it even better is that John Morrison & Ricochet do not strike me as 2 guys who can have an interesting 30+ minute match, and then they go and have this amazing 40 minute match. Just great stuff. Mundo is such a great heel.


----------



## BuzzKillington

ZEROVampire said:


> *YES!
> 
> World of STARDOM Championship
> Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura
> STARDOM Galaxy Stars 6/14
> 
> AWESOME Joshies match, this is better than Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch from NXT, ****+ *


I agree.... What a fuckin a war those ladies went through. In my top ten MOTY, easily.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo-All Night Long

Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle-Road To BITW Night 3 

Don't judge me, that match was fucking fun as hell. I loved everything, the in-ring action wasn't amazing but the mannerisms, commentary, chemistry and everything was great. And Dalton Castle and Maria Kanellis were there, that's two stars alone.


----------



## Bruce L

Well. Damned if Hojo/Satomura isn't the best joshi match since Kong/Satomura in '06. Great, great stuff.

Also finally caught up with Ishii/Honma from The New Beginning in Sendai. It's fine. Ishii was so freaking great when he was still a low-ranked fireplug who was having none of his higher-ranked opponents' "you're an underdog" bullshit, but I don't know... He's just lost so much spark since his hard-hitting badassery has become the kind of thing you can take for granted. And Honma, instead of being the kind of capable underdog Ishii used to be (which he can do, and do extremely well - see him vs. Masato Tanaka from December '11), just kind of goes shot-for-shot with him. It's like, come on, guys -- We don't love you for your ability to do Kobashi/Kensuke tributes, y'know?

Top 10:


> 1. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****¾)
> 
> 2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom (1/4) (****½)
> 
> 3. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE (NXT), TakeOver: Unstoppable (5/20) (****¼)
> 
> 4. KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly – New Japan, BOSJ '15 final (6/7) (****¼)
> 
> 5. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (vs. Seth Rollins) – WWE, WrestleMania 31 (3/29) (****¼)
> 
> 6. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE, Royal Rumble (1/25) (****¼)
> 
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr – PWG, Don’t Sweat the Technique (4/3) (****)
> 
> 8. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura – STARDOM, 6/14 (****)
> 
> 9. Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher – Evolve, WWN Supershow (3/28) (****)
> 
> 10. Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns – WWE, Fastlane (2/22) (***¾)


----------



## Arkham258

Puma vs Mundo All Night Long was awesome, definitely one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## almostfamous

YES
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura 6/14
All I can say is watch the match. Holy shit, can't wait for the rematch. Kairi plays such a good fighting champion. Meiko is like the perfect sort of opponent for her. Just beats the shit out of her. Best women's match of the year easily... best woman's match in _years_ probably.


----------



## Groovemachine

Enjoyed the heck out of Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma on LU 6/17. **** for sure, that was a really well-worked Ironman. As a sidenote, it kinda bothers me how much LU pan to the crowd for shots of the fans reacting. Just seems really cheesy to me. Meh. Match was great, and they built up to the big spots fabulously.


----------



## The Black Mirror

I've behind on wrestling due to not having much time to watch during the first part of this year. I've been making an effort to get caught up on all the recommended stuff from this year over the last couple of weeks. As such, my ratings are below. I have a lot of stuff to catch up on still, but I'm working on it.

**YES!* NOTE: Everything I have rated at 4 stars and above in the below list gets a "YES" from me. All of the ***3/4 matches were just not quite good enough, so they do not get the "YES" recommendation.*

★★★★½

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match – WWE Royal Rumble (January 25, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE NXT Women’s Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – Singles Match – WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)

★★★★¼

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – Singles Match – WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)

Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal – ROH World Title/ROH World Television Title Match – ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks) vs. Kazuchika Okada and Roppongi Vice (Beretta and Rocky Romero) – Six Man Tag Team Match – ROH on SBG [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 96[/URL] (June 20, 2015)

★★★★

Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT Women’s Title Fatal Four Way Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor – WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust – Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose – WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match – WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson)) The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett) – Six Man Tag Team Match – ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)

★★★¾

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens – WWE NXT Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)

Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins – Singles Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)

Kevin Owns vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Match – WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)


----------



## Rah

Stealing back my gimmick. Added in a personal vote for Lynch/Sasha


*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 3 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 47 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 37 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 14 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 4 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 6 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 21 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 3 ||


*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 16 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 16 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 5 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 11 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 7 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||


WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 23 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 8 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 18 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 20 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 21 ||*
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 9 ||
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||


*TNA:*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 2 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 1 ||


*Lucha Libre:*
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## ninetwentyfour

YES to Cesaro/Cena from Raw. It was soooooo much better than either Owens match.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

YES! to all of the following

AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06)
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06)
*Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bailey* (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock and Shock the Nation)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES to to the following:

TNA: Spud/EC3(3/13 IMPACT), Lashley/Angle(3/20 IMPACT)

NJPW: Ibushi/Nakamura(WK9), Tanahashi/Okada (WK9), Suzuki/Sakuraba (WK9), Ibushi/Styles (Invasion Attack)

LU: Mil Muertes/Fenix (3/18/15), Aztec Warfare, Trios Championship finals (4/22/15), Johnny Mundo/Prince Puma(6/17)*


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Cesaro Vs. Cena from Raw. Even better on the re-watch. Any company that can't make money with Cesaro has dire management problems. On top of all his other upsides, every time he's given a chance to shine and look like a star he brings new behaviors and offense to the table. The Euro Uppercut Barrage and faux-double middle fingers was an awesome spot; the dude looked more impressive than anyone else in Open Challenge history, even Owens, in comparable control spots over Cena. 

Meanwhile Cena busted his ass, and while he had some selling issues (looked more like he was sipping tea than getting ready to tap out in the Sharpshooter), he bumped and paced very well. Ironically the worst offense of the match was Owens awkwardly trying to hit both guys with his finisher afterward. 

With a conclusive ending, and particularly a title change, this might be my all-around Match of the Year. The run-in tainted it badly as a match, rather serving another storyline, but it worked better than most because Owens is establishing that he's studied how to know when Cena is beaten. He mentioned it on commentary and he knew the same time as the crowd that this was over. You can even hear him lose his dismissive attitude about the match and get concerned, and then go quiet leading up to the spots that were putting Cena away. That's very interesting and in a better company would lead to something cool at Battleground.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Too Far Gone said:


> I've behind on wrestling due to not having much time to watch during the first part of this year. I've been making an effort to get caught up on all the recommended stuff from this year over the last couple of weeks. As such, my ratings are below. I have a lot of stuff to catch up on still, but I'm working on it.
> 
> **YES!* NOTE: Everything I have rated at 4 stars and above in the below list gets a "YES" from me. All of the ***3/4 matches were just not quite good enough, so they do not get the "YES" recommendation.*
> 
> ★★★★½
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match – WWE Royal Rumble (January 25, 2015)
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)
> 
> Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – WWE NXT Women’s Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)
> 
> John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – Singles Match – WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)
> 
> ★★★★¼
> 
> John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – Singles Match – WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal – ROH World Title/ROH World Television Title Match – ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)
> 
> BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks) vs. Kazuchika Okada and Roppongi Vice (Beretta and Rocky Romero) – Six Man Tag Team Match – ROH on SBG [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 96[/URL] (June 20, 2015)
> 
> ★★★★
> 
> Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT Women’s Title Fatal Four Way Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)
> 
> Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor – WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)
> 
> Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust – Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose – WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match – WWE Money in the Bank (June 14, 2015)
> 
> BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson)) The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett) – Six Man Tag Team Match – ROH Best in the World (June 19, 2015)
> 
> ★★★¾
> 
> Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens – WWE NXT Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival (February 11, 2015)
> 
> Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins – Singles Match – WWE WrestleMania 31 (March 29, 2015)
> 
> Kevin Owns vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable (May 20, 2015)
> 
> Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title Match – WWE Elimination Chamber (May 31, 2015)





This right here blows away any of the matches you listed www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii42J_6qpBY

Then obviously Nakamura vs Ibushi from wrestlekingdom 9 which is even better and Kota Ibishi vs Aj Styles from this years invasion attack


----------



## HOJO

*YES =
STARDOM 6/14 - World of STARDOM Championship: Kairi Hojo(c) vs Meiko Satomura*


----------



## Zito

AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay - HIGH STAKES 2015 (Rev-Pro UK)

****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Matt Sydal vs. Will Ospreay from RPW Summer Sizzler was great. Giving it ****1/4 and a YES. What an amazing match.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Zito said:


> AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay - HIGH STAKES 2015 (Rev-Pro UK)
> 
> ****1/2





NastyYaffa said:


> Matt Sydal vs. Will Ospreay from RPW Summer Sizzler was great. Giving it ****1/4 and a YES. What an amazing match.


British wrestling FTW.


----------



## TJQ

CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino - Dragon Gate GATE OF GENERATION 2015

YES


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
CIMA, Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - Dragon Gate 2/07/2015 ***1/4


----------



## Zatiel

NO to Sydal Vs. Ospreay 2/3 Falls. Plenty of impressive athleticism and cool spots, but the match didn't come together. Ospreay's selling got downright goofy (like the ten-count spot), and there were too many points at which he just did moves rather than expressed any struggle or intentionality. I expect he'll get better with time. But I could not get into it very far, and by the time Ospreay kicked out of a move that had pinned him earlier, the match felt more like overkill than a struggle.


----------



## Srdjan99

*YES *for Roderick *Strong vs Kushida from War of the Worlds*. Seen it yesterday, and just like everything that Roddy touched this year, it was gold. ****1/4 for it.


----------



## Zatiel

Agreed that Strong is on fire this year. I'm on the edge about KUSHIDA Vs. Strong, and need to re-watch. It was definitely MOTN for me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler) **** - YES!*

Well this was definitely better than their first match against each other in ROH. This was awesome even before it officially started w/ Roddy's amazing heel antics. He's such an awesome heel. And the match itself was just GREAT. Very physical match, just as you would except from these 2, and the crowd was on fire for this one. Great match & definitely worth watching. The year of Roddy continues!

*AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay (Revolution Pro High Stakes) ****1/2 - YES!*

AMAZING match. One of the best ones of the year so far. I loved the backstory of Will Ospreay growing up idolizing AJ Styles & kinda modeling himself after him, but here he is, not nervous at all, going head to head with The Phenomenal One. Amazing match. Everybody needs to see this.

So yeah. Revolution Pro is awesome.


----------



## BillThompson

Yes to *Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard from CZW Dojo Wars #34*. Great narrative construction that tells a compelling story of two distinct approaches to trying to win the match. Just great stuff in general, but especially notable for the excellent selling of both gentlemen. The finish makes perfect sense, it was built to and worked for; and comes on the heels of a fantastic head drop nearfall. Watch this one, Gacy continues to impress.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKaBd_roJwU


----------



## Groovemachine

*Chris Jericho vs Neville - WWE Beast in the East - ****

Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens - WWE Beast in the East - ***3/4*

Great opener in Jericho/Neville, this was just tremendous wrestling from the get-go. Neville got to show off a bit more of his technical side, and they built well to the high-flying stuff with Jericho constantly cutting him off, knowing that that's where Neville's strengths lie. Also...LION TAMER. :mark:

Big fight feel for Balor/Owens, and Balor getting the streamer treatment was absolutely awesome, especially in a WWE ring. Owens throwing the flowers made me LOL. They did some great stuff here, and they protected the pop-up powerbomb which I appreciated. Towards the end it slightly descended into big move-pin-big move-pin but the journey up to that point was really solid.


----------



## darkclaudio

NO

*NXT Championship Match*: Kevin Owens (c) vs Finn Balor - WWE 4/07/2015 ***

Ten Man Tag Team Match: Kazuchika Okada, Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, Rocky Romero & Barreta w/ Maria Kanellis vs AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson w/ Amber Gallows - NJPW 3/07/2015 ***1/2


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NO!

WWE The Beast in the East in Tokyo, Japan 4/7
*
Chris Jericho vs Neville ***1/2
Kevin Owens vs Finn Bálor ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## It's Yersel!

A vote for Jericho/Neville from me, second time watching it after this morning and I'm enjoying it just as much. One of those matches.


----------



## Corey

***** and a YES to Owens vs. Balor* from _Beast in the East_. Thought it was honestly Owens' best heel performance since coming to the main roster. Love all the disrespect he showed to Balor and the entire country & traditions of Japan. Balor wrestled at a blisteringly exciting pace all match, like there was another level excitement he'd never kicked into. Super fun match and the postmatch stuff was awesome. Looking at the future of the WWE right there.

If only that damn ref didn't count so fucking fast! :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to:

Chris Jericho vs Neville - WWE Beast in the East - ****1/4

Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens - WWE Beast in the East - ****1/4


----------



## flag sabbath

I thought *Jericho vs Neville * dragged. Never been a fan of Jericho's weak looking offence & this was one-sided to the point that Neville never looked like stealing a W. Also, Neville has to be the shittest moniker in the history of pro graps ****1/4*


----------



## Jobbers wanted

Big yes to Jericho vs Neville, not gonna give it a star rating. It was just a good old fashioned physical contest with a bit of everything thrown into it the crowd enhanced the match too. Owens vs Balor was better then their first match which I thought was awful but this rematch was solid not great but still solid.


----------



## DomoDaDude

NJPW Dominion

Goto/Nakamura: ****1/2 *YES*
KUSHIDA/Omega: ****
Sakuraba/Shibata:***3/4
Okada/Styles:***3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens ****1/4


----------



## RyderV2

Sup I'm new what is this thread?


----------



## DOPA

Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (LU 6/5): ******

Great TV match, awesome stuff. Decided to catch up on Lucha Underground and I get treated to that great match.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NJPW DOMINION 7.5 In Osaka Jo-Hall

YES!

IWGP Heavyweight Championship: AJ Styles (c) vs Kazuchika Okada *****

NO!

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba ***3/4 Recommended


----------



## hgr423

It's Yersel! said:


> A vote for Jericho/Neville from me, second time watching it after this morning and I'm enjoying it just as much. One of those matches.





Jobbers wanted said:


> Big yes to Jericho vs Neville, not gonna give it a star rating. It was just a good old fashioned physical contest with a bit of everything thrown into it the crowd enhanced the match too.


Jericho vs Neville was a fine little match. It reminded me of one of Jericho's performances on the first hour of Nitro in 1997, in slow motion. This didn't exactly have the flow of Jericho/Malenko. It was also too one sided and we didn't get to see enough of Neville's offense but *** for nostalgia since I haven't seen much of Jericho in a long time. *NO*


----------



## flag sabbath

RyderV2 said:


> Sup I'm new what is this thread?


Welcome aboard. This is the Match of the Year Candidate thread in which folks can recommend & discuss MOTYCs from any and all promotions. 

A list is kept of all matches which receive a Yes! recommendation. Originally this was supposed to be for serious MOTYCs of ****1/4 and over, but that cutoff seems to have been discarded.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

NJPW Dominion
Styles-Okada - Yes
Shibata-Sakuraba - Yes


----------



## Jonasolsson96

It feels like people vote yes for any match that is somewhat good.


Anyways here's my motyc. 

Nakamura - Ibushi - Wk 9
Tanahashi - Okada - Wk 9
Ibushi - Styles - Invasion attack
Ishii/Honma - New beginning in Sendai
O'reily/kushida - bosj finals


Banks/Lynch - Unstoppable
Cena/Lesnar/Rollins - rumble
Cena/Owens - mitb


Will have to watch the new dominion show and rate those matches but any other match this year from wwe,njpw,tna,lu or roh I would not consider a motyc


----------



## Corey

Jonasolsson96 said:


> It feels like people vote yes for any match that is somewhat good.


I think a lot of that stems from people just really liking a match and putting in in this thread to give people something else to watch to see if they might enjoy it as much or even more than said person did. There's matches I've rated **** that won't make my top 10 or anything, but I still put them in here because they're still some of the best matches I've seen this year and other folks may like them more than I did.


----------



## flag sabbath

Still got a couple of matches to go on Dominion, but the clear highlight so far was *Shibata vs. Sakuraba* in a war of deadly offence & desperate defence *****1/4*

*Omega vs. KUSHIDA* was also excellent ******


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think a lot of that stems from people just really liking a match and putting in in this thread to give people something else to watch to see if they might enjoy it as much or even more than said person did. There's matches I've rated **** that won't make my top 10 or anything, but I still put them in here because they're still some of the best matches I've seen this year and other folks may like them more than I did.



Well then I get it. Ive only been in this thread a few times.


----------



## NastyYaffa

3 matches from Dominion that I have at ****+

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba - **** - YES!*
*Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA - ****1/4 - YES!*
*AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/2 - YES!*

What a show. Those 3 matches were all amazing. Shibata/Sakuraba was exactly how I wanted it to be. It was a goddamn war. Omega/KUSHIDA was wayyyy better than I expected. Omega's best match ever? I'd say so, yeah. Omega was working on KUSHIDA's legs, and KUSHIDA sold it well, even though he did some flips & shit, he still sold it pretty well. And they put on one hell of a championship match. The ending was also spectacular. Awesome match. (Y)

And Styles/Okada III is the best match those 2 have had against each other. Just amazing. And the ending was just UNBELIEVABLE. One of the best matches of the year so far.

And just for fun, here are the matches from this year that I have at ****1/2+:
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes
AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation
Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice
Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch
Kyle O'Reilly vs. KUSHIDA
AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
(NJPW Dominion)
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada
Kenny Omega vs Kushida
Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba


----------



## Corey

A huge YES and **** 1/4 for tonight's U.S. Title match between Cena & Cesaro. If you thought last week's match was great, you're in for a real treat with this one. These two can do no wrong together.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

This one was good and I love seeing them get 30, but last week's was much better.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Nakamura/Goto was great, y'all trippin.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cesaro/Cena from last night's RAW was fucking awesome. Not a MOTYC for me, but a damn great TV match. Definitely better than the match they had last week. ***3/4.


----------



## DOPA

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. (3/4): *****1/4* YES

Finally watched this, what a freaking match. Utter war between these two. 




Spoiler: MOTYC



*WWE*

John Cena vs Kevin Owens (15/6): *****3/4*
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (31/5): *****1/2 *
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ******
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (8/4): ******
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (5/20): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (7/6): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (8/3): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (15/3): ******


*Other Puro*

Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 9/4): *****1/2 *
HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 25/1): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 3/1): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 28/2): *****1/4*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT 29/4): ******

*ROH*

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (21/2): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (1/3): *****1/4*
AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (5/12): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (31/1): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong (13/6): ******
Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA (12/5): ******

*Lucha Underground*

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (19/3): *****1/4*
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (6/5): ******

*PWG*

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. (3/4): *****1/4*


----------



## ZEROVampire

John Cena vs Cesaro from RAW July 6 was great ***3/4, Not MOTYC but definitely is the best wwe tv match of the year, much better than last week match and better than the overrated ziggler/bryan headbutts match.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I will throw a YES to Cena vs. Cesaro from yesterday.


----------



## 3MB4Life

On second viewing, Goto/Nakamura from Dominion gets a YES. My dad insisted it was a MOTYC so I rewatched and he was right. ****1/4 for me.


----------



## BryanMark

YES to 4 below
--------------

Omega/KUSHIDA - ****
Shibata/Sakuraba - ****
Nakamura/Goto - ****
Styles/Okada - *****


----------



## Jaywhy619

I'm not really good with ratings, so I'm not going to bother.
But here are my favorite matches from this year. I'll try to update it as time goes on this year. These are just off of the top of my head
- Seth Rollins vs John Cena vs Brock Lesnar, Royal Rumble 
- Adam Cole vs AJ Styles, ROH War of the Worlds
- Kevin Owens vs John Cena, Elimination Chamber
- Kevin Owens vs John Cena, Money in the Bank
- Charlotte vs Sasha Banks, NXT Albany (I was there)
- Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor, NXT Takeover: Rival
- Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks, NXT Takeover: Rival
- Aztec Warfare, Lucha Underground


----------



## Corey

Jaywhy619 said:


> - Charlotte vs Sasha Banks, NXT Albany (I was there)


If this was anything like the match I saw between them in Cleveland, then I can definitely see it. (Y) for attending their Takeover tour outside of Florida.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

YES to:

Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens (WWE Beast in the East)
Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion 7.5) 
Shibata vs. Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion 7.5) 
AJ Styles vs. Okada (NJPW Dominion 7.5)


----------



## BillThompson

*Kento Miyahara vs. Akebono from AJPW Dynamite Series '15 - Day 10 (06-21-2015)*

Yes

Simple match where just about everything is done right. Akebono has an argument for best big man in the world today; he makes the most out of his every movement. His slaps of Miyahara were joyful to see/hear. Miyahara executes a smart gameplan, but still lets his youthful approach take him off the track. Do wish Miyahara had stayed vicious throughout and that Akebono had thrown the two Elbowdrops with his uninjured arm instead. Still a low level MOTYC.


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Dominion
Shibata vs Sakuraba ***1/2
Omega vs KUSHIDA ***1/4
Goto vs Nakamura ***
Styles vs Okada ***3/4


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero from Beyond Wrestling's "Hit and Run" event - ****1/4

Also a very strong recommendation to check out "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs Silver Ant from the same event. I have it at right at or just below a **** match.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW Summer Sizzler 2015 (6/14)
RPW British Cruiserweight Championship - 2/3 Falls Match
Will Ospreay (c) vs Matt Sydal
****

YES!!!*


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix-Lucha Future At The Royal Albert Hall

Went to the show last night. The rest of the card was filled with really fun matches but this match was awesome. It started off really fast with both guys pulling out some awesome moves but then slowed into a technical wrestling showcase. Fenix sped the match up again and turned the match into brawl with Fenix using his quick kicks and Pentagon using his methodical punching. The match slowed down again towards the end and Pentagon looked close to winning it with the Pentagon Driver but Fenix kicked out. Fenix fought back into it and laid Pentagon out with a Superkick before hitting a Corkscrew Somersault Senton for the win. Both men shook hands after an awesome match.

Here are my ratings for the show:
Octagoncito and Blue Demoncito Jr vs Mini Histeria and Mini Abismo *****-**1/2

Pentagon Jr vs Fenix-****1/2

Sexy Star and Drago vs Bengala and Faby Apache-**

El Hijo Del Fantasma, El Texano and Villano IV vs Blue Demon Jr, La Parka and Psycho Clown-***

Awesome show and a great night.


----------



## Corey

^^ The fuck is that? :lol


----------



## Brock

Spam bot. Got rid of him but can't delete posts in this section.


----------



## fabi1982

usually dont post here, but Cesaro/Rusev/Owens gets at least ****1/4 if not ****1/2 from me, awesome match!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

***1/4-***1/2 for Cesaro/Owens/Rusev. Very good RAW match, but not a MOTYC for me. Cesaro is such a beast.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Owens vs. Rusev vs. Cesaro ****1/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr from EVOLVE 45 ****3/4


----------



## TJQ

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 45

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Chris Jericho vs. Neville - Singles Match - WWE Live from Tokyo: The Beast in the East (July 4, 2015) - ★★★¾

Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet – Singles Match – PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015) - ★★★¾

The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) – Tag Team Match – PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015) - ★★★¾

Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor - WWE NXT Title Match - WWE Live from Tokyo: The Beast in the East (July 4, 2015) - ★★★★ - YES!/RECOMMENDED

Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee – PWG World Title Match – PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015) - ★★★★ - YES!/RECOMMENDED*


----------



## Groovemachine

Surprised to see no love for the girls on NXT this week. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte was perhaps a step down from some of the other greats from this year like the 4 way and Banks/Lynch, but there was some fantastic stuff on offer.

Still working my way through Dominion, I've yet to see Ishii/Makabe or Nakamura/Goto. I'm not as high on Okada/AJ as others; that ending sequence was phenomenal but I wasn't as captivated for the earlier portion of the match. Don't get me wrong, it's a bonafide **** match but outside of the closing minutes I didn't see much to take it into genuine MOTYC territory.

For me, Shibata vs Sakuraba stood out as something rather special. The perfect mix of worked-MMA and pro wrestling. Shibata getting a rope break with his teeth was such a good visual. Yeah, this rocked.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (EVOLVE 45)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Groovemachine said:


> Surprised to see no love for the girls on NXT this week. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte was perhaps a step down from some of the other greats from this year like the 4 way and Banks/Lynch, but there was some fantastic stuff on offer.


I thought it was a good match, but definitely not a MOTYC or anything. Have it at ***1/4. Their match @ R Evolution was muuuch better.


----------



## BuzzKillington

My personal criteria for a yes will be if I gave it above 4 stars. That said:

*YES*

Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (5/20)
Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (5/31)
Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (6/14)
Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena (1/4)
Shinsuske Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (1/4)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (1/4)
KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly (6/7)
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (3/15)
Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (1/3)
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (4/29)
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (4/3)
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (6/19)
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma (2/14)
Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura (6/14)
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (3/31)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Aj Styles (7/5)
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Katsuyori Shibata (7/5)
HARASHIMA vs. KUDO (5/31)
Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (3/18)
Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo (5/6)

I expect when the G1 is over Ibushi will be my front runner for wrestler of the year. :grin2:


----------



## Rah

I wonder how much of wrestling logic Sakuraba knows, going into his fights. He hit a plancha onto Shibata and held him down for the pin, while on the outside. Cameron was mercilessly torn apart for pinning someone lying down on their stomach but that gets a gloss over?

Cool sequences, and good ideas from Shibata, but not a MotYC.


----------



## BillThompson

Rah said:


> I wonder how much of wrestling logic Sakuraba knows, going into his fights. He hit a plancha onto Shibata and held him down for the pin, while on the outside. Cameron was mercilessly torn apart for pinning someone lying down on their stomach but that gets a gloss over?
> 
> Cool sequences, and good ideas from Shibata, but not a MotYC.


It's probably a perception thing. Cameron is presented as a pro wrestler, whereas Saku is presented as an MMA fighter gallivanting in pro wrestling.


----------



## Rah

It's probably a diva/fanboy bias thing. But I'll leave it at that and focus on the positive that is NWA Classics & 20 minute long Sasha banks house show matches being found on Youtube.


----------



## TJQ

Rah said:


> I wonder how much of wrestling logic Sakuraba knows, going into his fights. He hit a plancha onto Shibata and held him down for the pin, while on the outside.


You know, I wasn't TOO familiar with him going into this year but during the BOSJ tourny when they had all the 8-10 man tag matches with all the heavyweights I noticed that there were a lot of times where he almost seemed lost. I remember there was a huge brawl going on, and even after it was over and everybody on the apron Sakuraba was just behind them on the other side trying to attack a dude :lol


----------



## BillThompson

Rah said:


> It's probably a diva/fanboy bias thing. But I'll leave it at that and focus on the positive that is NWA Classics & 20 minute long Sasha banks house show matches being found on Youtube.


You need to point me in the direction of these house show matches...


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Rah said:


> I wonder how much of wrestling logic Sakuraba knows, going into his fights. He hit a plancha onto Shibata and held him down for the pin, while on the outside. Cameron was mercilessly torn apart for pinning someone lying down on their stomach but that gets a gloss over?
> 
> Cool sequences, and good ideas from Shibata, but not a MotYC.


Yeah let's compare Sakuraba, an amazing shoot worker terribly misused by Jado and Gedo and their narrow booking formulas, to Cameron, who is terrible at her job and only liked by irrelevant SJW "DIVAS ARE AS GOOD AS MEN OMG~!" people who defend shitty wrestling just because of someone's gender and in a lot of cases don't even watch the actual good female wrestling. Come on Rah. You're better than that.


----------



## DOPA

*G1 CLIMAX DAY 1*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (7/20): *****1/4* YES

Fantastic match and a great main event to day one which didn't really have anything else of note barring a very good (but not MOTYC for me) Styles/Shibata match.


I still need to catch up with *Dominion* at some point.


----------



## TJQ

*G1 CLIMAX DAY 1 *

Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles - ***** YES* 
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - *****1/2+ YES *


----------



## Corey

Tanahashi vs. Ibushi was about the biggest example I can think of where not selling a body part completely took me out of the match. There was some really exciting sequences down the stretch, but I really didn't care because I was so annoyed by Ibushi's complete refusal to even _try_ anything different. You don't just continue to kick someone over and over again with the same leg that's been worked over throughout a match. Ugh. Oh well, still loads more G1 shows to go.


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES to both Shibata/Styles + Tana/Ibushi. What a way to kick off this year's G1.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*YES*
Tanahashi vs. Ibushi - G1 2015 ****1/2

Ibushi is the king of the closing stretch. Great stuff.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Tanahashi/Ibushi
Styles/Shibata
(G1 Climax Day 1)


----------



## Zatiel

YES - Tanahashi Vs. Ibushi. Very fun match, though it is also Ibushi at nigh-self-parody levels of no-selling the leg. This is on purpose. The crowd ate up every time he kicked after having his legs worked over; he was defying their expectations and coming across as a badass for it. I can dig people not being into that story, and I am frankly quite fed up with NJPW wrestlers who insist on working his legs when the match will clearly be structured around him using them anyway, but the match was fun and the finishing stretch was nutters.

NO - Shibata Vs. Styles. I liked it even more on the re-watch, and very much worth seeing. Dug Styles getting rattled by Shibata early on. It's just not complex enough; with more time, a re-match could be special.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title from Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts"

Most matches that get a MOTYC have to be technical masterpieces - this one is just incredibly fun insanity. This reminds me of a modern day Psicosis/Misterio ECW match - brutal and innovative. If selling is the most important thing to you, this match may not be for you. But these two put their bodies SERIOUSLY at risk and did some crazy stuff. Check it out.


----------



## Srdjan99

Also YES for Shibata/Styles and Tana/Ibushi. ****1/4 for both


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
*BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 20/07/2015 ****


----------



## antoniomare007

darkclaudio said:


> YES
> *BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 20/07/2015 ****


You have a link for this?


----------



## darkclaudio

antoniomare007 said:


> You have a link for this?


http://bit.ly/1MnwXjG


----------



## antoniomare007

* Daisuke Sekimoto vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 20/07/2015
*
It wasn't the classic it could've been - it lacked the story and drama of something like Daisuke/Y.Sasaki - but it was still really fucking good. A hot Korakuen crowd could've pushed this to legit MOTYC level (I'ma sucker for great atmosphere) but the reduced Sumo Hall audience wasn't that bad either, I was expecting worse. No big story here, your usual "2 big dudes colliding back and forth". I would've loved to see them sell Sekimoto going for the head, or sell Yuji just being a beast and not being faced by it, in the end it just looked like no selling by Okabayashi and the crowd didn't see it as anything else either. They still make it compelling by beating the absolute shit out of each other - :lmao at Okabayashi busting his nose in the first lock up - and pulling off some impressive strengths spots (though they were waaaay to ambitious with a couple and ended up botching them, but I didn't give much of a damn tbh). LOVED that they didn't go full retard with the nearfalls, they had me a couple of times. The right man won, I'll eagerly wait for part VI. *YES*


----------



## Corey

Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (_EVOLVE 45_) - **** 1/4 (*YES!*)

Absolutely terrific match. I bought into the nearfalls much more than I did in their PWG match obviously because there were no titles at stake. A very appreciative crowd and awesome work put forth by both men (per usual).

If you don't think Roderick Strong is the best wrestler on the planet right now, you need to open your eyes people! His 2015 catalog is fucking insane.


----------



## antoniomare007

I'm so glad Roddy is getting that kind of recognition. He's been so consistent for so many years and a lot of people just shitted on him because his poor mic skills or because he just wasn't Danielson/Nigel.


----------



## 3MB4Life

I'm waiting for the Roderick Strong 2015 collection. That would be a must-have DVD.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> I'm so glad Roddy is getting that kind of recognition. He's been so consistent for so many years and a lot of people just shitted on him because his poor mic skills or because he just wasn't Danielson/Nigel.


Seriously. I've always been a fan of his in-ring work for years and years but he's gotten his body in incredible shape recently and the mic work has improved leaps and bounds. He doesn't even have to say much and he gets great reactions. Keep it short and sweet. Helps that he's a natural douchebag. :lol



3MB4Life said:


> I'm waiting for the Roderick Strong 2015 collection. That would be a must-have DVD.


The best part about it is that there's ALWAYS more. Get through all the ROH and then you have PWG. Get through that and then you have all the EVOLVE. Get past this and you move on to his work in the UK. He even had a great match with Trent Barreta in FIP early this year. I still need to see his matches from the PROGRESS tournament last month. There's always more!

I do however have to say that AJ Styles is beginning to give him a run for his money. If his pace keeps up then we have an interesting race for Wrestler of the Year. AJ has had a couple serious MOTYCs this year in my eyes. Picking up right where he left off from last year.


----------



## flag sabbath

ZSJr vs. Roddy (Evolve) ****

Sekimoto vs. Okabayashi (20/7) ****

Shibata vs. Styles ***3/4
Tanahashi vs. Ibushi ****1/4


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Yoshino vs. T Hawk - **** 1/2 (Dragon Gate Kobe)


Amazing match. Made it into my top 5 of the year.


----------



## Corey

*British Cruiserweight Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Will Ospreay (c) vs. Matt Sydal (_Rev Pro UK Summer Sizzler_) - **** 1/2 (*YES!!!*)

Jesus christ this was incredible. This was the most aggressive Matt Sydal I've seen in quite some time and it was awesome to say the least. Some of the sequences here were simply breathtaking and I can't say enough good things about it. This Ospreay kid is now in two of my top three matches of the ENTIRE YEAR. Kudos, my man. Kudos. Just a few months ago I had no idea who you were. :lol


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Strong Heavyweight Championship: Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 7/20 
****
YES!*


----------



## Bruce L

_*Grand Championship of Chikara
Hallowicked (c) vs. "Smooth Sailin'" Ashley Remington *(Chikara, "Aniversario: A New Attitude" [5/24])_
★★★¾ — I think I'd rather watch Ashley Remington than just about anybody else in wrestling right now. He just might have the most likable and entertaining character since Claudio Castagnoli was a babyface in ROH, and he's a great wrestler on top of it. The story of him staying true to his good nature and sportsmanship, possibly at the expense of his ability to counter the newly ruthless Hallowicked, was executed to perfection, yet never made him look like a chump; whenever his politeness opened him up to a cheap shot, he was always expecting it and ready with a block or a counter, forcing Wicked to use the same strategy he'd use against anybody else, which allowed Ashley to earn major babyface sympathy and show some great toughness when Wicked worked over the arm. (Great selling from Ashley throughout.) Wicked, of course, is one of the most reliably excellent in-ring performers on the indies, so this is just an all-around terrific contest. Not a YES vote, but a _major_ recommendation.


----------



## BillThompson

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I do however have to say that AJ Styles is beginning to give him a run for his money. If his pace keeps up then we have an interesting race for Wrestler of the Year. AJ has had a couple serious MOTYCs this year in my eyes. Picking up right where he left off from last year.


Strong is currently in a tight grouping with Gulak, Thatcher, and Dragon Lee for best wrestler in the world this year. Nobody else really comes close.


----------



## Corey

BillThompson said:


> Strong is currently in a tight grouping with Gulak, Thatcher, and Dragon Lee for best wrestler in the world this year. Nobody else really comes close.


I have Strong and Styles at 1 and 2 at the moment. I know you're a big EVOLVE and CZW guy, but I'm not too big into Thatcher. The best match I've personally seen from him this year was against Strong.  I love Gulak (especially his PWG match with Hero) but I don't believe his body of work comes anywhere close to the other two. You have to do a little bit of digging to get into AJ's stuff as well. He had an excellent match with Jason Blade in XWA and a good one with Chase Owens in NWA: Smoky Mountain. Factor that in with the ROH goodness (vs. ACH, Cole, and Bobby Fish), the New Japan keepers (vs. Naito, Tanahashi, Ibushi, and Shibata), and the fantastic work so far in the UK (vs. Ospreay and Scurll with many more to come) and he's been lighting it up this year for me. Still more I need to see from him too. Don't follow Lucha so I can't comment on Dragon Lee. Rollins, Cena, and Neville have all been very consistent as well.

----------------------------

I won't quite give this a YES vote, but it's a high recommendation. If you liked Jericho/Neville or even if you didn't, this was arguably better. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:
NJPW: KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Riley (Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Final)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion 7.5)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Dominion 7.5)

KUSHIDA vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion 7.5)

Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles (NJPW Dominion 7.5)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 1)
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big YES to Roddy/ZSJ from EVOLVE 45. I honestly enjoyed it just as much as their PWG classic. ****1/2 for that.


----------



## DOPA

Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo (17/6): *****1/4* YES

Brilliant match.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Jay Lethal/Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship from Death Before Dishonor XIII last night. Quite the showing from two of the best going today.

EDIT: After seeing how most people on this forum have weighed in on this match more negatively than I, I feel I should backup my YES vote. While I agree the early goings of the match were slow, at no point did I feel like the match was going too long. In fact I was surprised when the bell rang because it did not feel like an hour had elapsed to me, which for me is usually a sign of a good match. Also I felt as if Roddy and Jay were truly fighting with purpose, truly trying to prove they are the best. I love when I can feel that sense of competition. While I saw many felt the draw may make Jay look weak I fully disagree. Both men came out looking very impressive and the seeds have been planted for a rematch down the line. For those saying Lethal should have got a win or two under his belt as champ before the draw, I think that could have worked well but with Roddy as hot as he is right now it just felt like he NEEDED that title match. It was smart to act on all his momentum and to use it to build to a future program.


----------



## DOPA

*Day 4 G1 Climax*


Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (7/25): ****** YES.

Great match, 2nd best match of the tournament thus far for me behind Tanahashi/Ibushi.


----------



## Groovemachine

*
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - Evolve 45 - ****1/4*

On a par with their PWG match, perhaps a fraction under it. I loved the scrappy brawling towards the end which lead to them just shoving each other. It helped to really underline the exhaustion and the desperate need to utilise each and every second. Exchange of counters in the closing minutes were so good as well. ZSJ you beautiful man you!


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (_NJPW Dominion_) - **** (YES!)

Really enjoyed everything about this. It's tough for me to root for anyone that's facing AJ these days because of how good he is, but man Okada really brought it here. Really liked both of their facial expressions (especially AJ when je took a forearm shot and checked for his tooth) and long term selling throughout the match. Brought the extra grimace behind each bump. So many beautiful dropkicks and an excellent finishing stretch to boot.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Big YES for

GHC Heavyweight Championship
Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama
NOAH Summer Navigation 7/18
*****

Incredible fight + AWESOME Story.


----------



## El Dandy

*YES

Day 5 G1 Climax
Kota Ibushi/AJ Styles

******

When it's all said and done, this will be the match of the tournament and one of the matches of the year.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong-**** (Death Before Dishonor XIII)
The match started out slow but I really enjoyed that part, it was like both guys didn't want to go all out from the start. And that didn't even seem like sixty minutes. I've watched the match twice and still doesn't seem like it went for an hour. Awesome match from both guys.

The Briscoes vs RPG Vice-****1/4 (Death Before Dishonor XIII)


----------



## seancarleton77

*YES

Day 1 G1 Climax 25

Katsuyori Shibata vs. A.J. Styles = ****1/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi = ****1/4*

NO

*Day 3 G1 Climax 25*

Katsuyori Shibata smacking Tetsuya Naito around like the little punk he is = ***3/4

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi = ****

*Day 4 G1 Climax 25*

Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada = **** - Honaminia is running wild.

Shibata is a strong candidate for G1 MVP, so far, his only competition being Tanahashi and maybe A.J. Shibata is a certified sell god, who's wrestling at maybe 70%, and he's still better than 98% of the roster, including the champion.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles - NJPW G1 Glimax Day 5 - ****1/4*

The athleticism in this was off the charts. That's what happens when you put two guys who are at the very top of their game against each other. Jaw-dropping spots coupled with a ferociousness from start to finish made for a frenzied pace that captured me right from the off. It was amazing to see all these 'beautiful' flips and agile counters pulled off so cleanly and crisply, yet still retaining a viciousness that emphasised that these moves were about hurting the opponent and not just 'looking pretty'. MOTT thus far.


----------



## seancarleton77

*YES*

*Day 5 G1 Climax 25*

*Kota Ibushi vs. A.J Styles ****1/2 - HOLY *EXPLETIVE* *


----------



## flag sabbath

*Styles vs. Ibushi* was all about slickness & oneupmanship. Flashy as hell with some breathtaking reversals & near falls *****1/4+*


----------



## DOPA

*Day 5 G1 Climax*

AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (7/26): *****1/2* YES

Holy shit is right! What a freaking amazing match. Best match of the tournament thus far without a doubt.


----------



## El Dandy

*Day 5 G1 Climax*

*YES*

Tetsuya Naito v Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/4

The story telling was outstanding. Legitimized Naito's heel persona and a great way to get over his new finish. Naito's presence so far during this G1 has been on another level from anything we've ever seen from him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Definitely gonna give Styles/Ibushi II a YES vote. Absolutely amazing match.

Tana/Naito was also very good on the first watch, but I gotta watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Near YES*

*Day 5 G1 Climax 25*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito = **** - Naito was trash a year ago. The new attitude has rejuvenated and reinvented Naito. And Tanahashi gonna Tanahashi.*


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax Day 5 - Block A *
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (_NJPW 7/26_) - **** (*YES!*)

While everyone else is raving about Styles/Ibushi II, I thought _this_ was truly the highlight of the day and frankly the entire G1 thus far. Naito's newfound persona and attitude is such a breath of fresh air amongst a tournament that's seriously lacking in top heels. His early looks of not giving a fuck and spitting in Tanahashi's face really set the tone for the match and caused Tana to have to retaliate in any way that he can to inflict pain, which explains why he decided to attack the leg near the middle of the match. Naito's attack on Tanahashi's neck is relentless and gives you even more to sink your teeth into. I thought the match became so incredibly compelling in the late stages with the battle between body parts and Naito's subtle way of selling was tremendous. He would have to pause for a few seconds before gaining his composure and then always went after Tanahashi's neck again. Really really strong stuff here, but I can't help but feel that the finish was weak as FUCK. That's the only reason my rating isn't higher. Superb work throughout the match and a finish that pretty much sucked, tbh. Either way check this out.


----------



## A.M.

Tanahashi vs. Naito is my MOTT so far. If only they had a better finish... it was anticlimactic.

But overall yes, I prefered this one over Ibushi's matches against Tanahashi and AJ Styles, which still very good.

I'd say like ****1/4 the first one at first view, nearly **** for both Ibushì's matches.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to:

Satoshi Kojima Vs Michael Elgin – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 4 25/07 ****
Katsuyori Shibata Vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 3 24/07 ****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

Definitely gonna give a YES to Tanahashi/Naito from Day 5. Absolutely great match, w/ some nice psychology & character work (by Naito). Awesome match.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to AJ Styles/Adam Cole from ROH War of the Worlds: Night 1.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Need to catch up on my MOTYC for G1 Climax, haven't posted here since Day 1:
Okada vs Elgin (Day 2)
Shibata vs Naito (Day 3)
Tanahashi vs Tenzan (Day 3)
Kojima vs Elgin (Day 4)
Okada vs Honma (Day 4)
Ibushi vs Styles (Day 5)
Naito vs Tanahashi (Day 5)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Goto/Honma from G1 Climax Day 6 gets a YES from me. That was a nice little war those 2 had.


----------



## DOPA

*Day 5 G1 Climax*

Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (7/26): ****** YES.

Great main event, Naito is outstanding as a heel. Tanahashi has been one of the best workers of the tournament so far.



Spoiler: MOTYC



*WWE*

John Cena vs Kevin Owens (15/6): *****3/4*
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (31/5): *****1/2 *
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (25/1): *****1/4 *
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (25/2): *****1/4*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville (11/2): *****1/4*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch (11/2): ******
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (29/3): ******
Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (8/4): ******
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (5/20): ******

*NJPW*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (4/1): *******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (4/1): *****1/2*
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (7/26): *****1/2 *
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (14/2): *****1/2*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (7/20): *****1/4*
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (7/6): *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma (11/2): ******
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (4/1): ******
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (8/3): ***** *
Kota Ibushi vs Hirooki Goto (15/3): ******
Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (7/26): ******
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (7/25): ******


*Other Puro*

Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 9/4): *****1/2 *
HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (DDT 25/1): *****1/2*
Go Shiozaki vs Zeus (AJPW 7/2): *****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 3/1): *****1/4*
Akira Tozawa vs Kzy (Dragon Gate 28/2): *****1/4*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT 29/4): ******

*ROH*

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (21/2): *****1/4*
reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (1/3): *****1/4*
AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (5/12): *****1/4*
Alberto El Patron vs Roderick Strong (31/1): ******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Roderick Strong (13/6): ******
Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA (12/5): ******

*Lucha Underground*

Mil Muertes vs Fenix (19/3): *****1/4*
Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo (17/6): *****1/4*
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (6/5): ******

*PWG*

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. (3/4): *****1/4*


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Shibata vs Ibushi
Naito vs Styles
(NJPW G1 Climax-Day 7)


----------



## EliranGooner

YES:
Shibata vs Ibushi(G1 Day 7) - Brilliant match, a true war.


----------



## TJQ

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax Day 7 

ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY YES


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shibata vs. Ibushi was just as good as I expected it to be. ****1/4 and a YES for it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shibata vs. Ibushi is the Suzuki vs. Styles of 2015! *****


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:
NJPW: Ibushi/Styles (G1 Climax Day 5)

Naito/Tanahashi (G1 Climax Day 5)

Ibushi/Shibata (G1 Climax Day 7)

PWG: Roderick Strong/Zack Sabre Jr. ( Don't Sweat The Technique)*


----------



## Zatiel

A big fat YES to Shibata Vs. Ibushi. Upon three viewings, it's my current MOTY, topping Nakamura Vs. Ibushi and Lesnar Vs. Rollins Vs. Cena. So many great segments, they even made rapid kickouts as exciting as possible. Ibushi biting off Shibata's offense, including the corner dropkick, was awesome, and Shibata retaliating by basically walking on his face in the corner was doubly so. And I love the throughline of the match that, as tough Ibushi can be he was worn down from going all out in earlier tournaments matches, and so multiple times Shibata could floor him with a single hard shot. Because of that, you know if he hit the PK it'd be over.

Also a YES to Styles Vs. Ibushi II. I'll have to re-re-watch to see if I like it better than their first match. This one had even more cool ideas, though. Styles doing a back suplex he knew Ibushi would counter just so he could Pele him? So damned rad.


----------



## Corey

*British Cruiserweight Championship*
Will Ospreay (c) vs. Rocky Romero (_Revolution Pro 2/22_) -* **** (YES!)*






Probably got glossed over earlier in the year, but now that I'm familiar with Ospreay I'm trying to track down more of his work. Excellent match here. Lots of good matwork and chain wrestling early on before Romero proceeds to destroy Will's left arm. Terrific selling and an exciting finishing stretch. Everything was really clean here. Recommended for sure.

With just a handful of matches I've seen, Will Ospreay has catapulted himself into my top 5 workers of the year and one of my favorites for sure. This kid is EXTREMELY talented and looks to definitely be the future of independent wrestling all around the world.

Match starts at about 19 minutes into the video, btw.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Shibata vs. Ibushi* was full of flared tempers & ill-advised manliness, but they mostly spun in circles with it. The brutal finishing flurry hoisted it into must-see territory ******

This G1 hasn't been a patch on the last couple of years - too many guys are either past their best or playing it safe, and a handful are the shits. Hopefully business will pick up in Osaka & Tokyo.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Slight yes to Shibata/Ibushi, Shibata's performance was 10/10, but Ibushi nearly ruined it for me, why does that kid never sell ANYFUCKINGTHING? I hate the guy. ****


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 7 7/29
*****

Fantastic, G1 Best match so far


----------



## Corey

This one _just_ misses the cut, but it's a lot of fun. Tremendously entertaining control segment from Scurll that breaks down into a complete 100 mph finishing stretch of moves and counters. Some of the sequences here were just insane. Only problem was that it seemed to lose its attention to detail down the stretch and the nearfalls weren't very believable, but definitely worth a watch. I could see other folks enjoying it more. *** 3/4 for me.

Skip to 12 minutes to start the match.


----------



## Groovemachine

^ I love that you're having an Ospreay binge, I'm massively high on the guy right now too. Need to check out both those matches you've pimped.

Shibata/Ibushi gets **** from me. 14 minutes of pure adrenaline, it was so intense, but went a bit too far for my tastes with all those one count kickouts, that turned me off a bit. Still, there's no denying that these two put on an awesome show.


----------



## Corey

Oh man, New Japan brought the goods on Day 8 of the G1.

*G1 Climax - Block B - Day 8*
Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***** (YES!)*

I'm as surprised as you are to see this match in here, but it was totally fucking AWESOME. I'm really liking how they're booking Elgin as a big strong guy who isn't taken off his feet easily. It's the exact opposite of how he's been booked in ROH. His performance here was off the charts. Busted out an Oklahoma Stampede, deadlift falcon arrow, and a fucking pop-up powerbomb! The crowd obviously loves Honma to death and that makes for one absolutely exciting finishing stretch. FUN!

*G1 Climax - Block B - Day 8*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***** (YES!)*

Nakamura is a one armed man with a legit elbow injury that kept him out of his last G1 match with Elgin. He may not be 100%, but he sure as hell looked great here. Really refreshing change of pace to see him have to play the underdog and Ishii was excellent on offense. There was a bunch of elbows and knees, but also some beautiful suplexes and throws throughout. There was a nearfall late in the match that was _really_ surprising, and once you hit that they kick the match into a crazy gear where both guys refuse to give up. Really strong stuff here.

-------------------

Okada vs. Goto in the main event was heaps of fun as well. It's a *** 3/4 for me and just misses the cut, but it had such a huge fight feel and the counters were smooth and exciting.


----------



## DOPA

*Day 7 G1 Climax*

Kota Ibushi vs Katsoyuri Shibata (7/29): *****1/2* YES

Either #1 or #2 of the tournament thus far with Styles/Ibushi. Unreal match!


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Nakamura vs. Ishii and Elgin vs. Honma.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Okada vs. Goto* was great. Kept me gripped & guessing like few others have this tournament ******

*Elgin vs. Honma* finally saw Honma performing at last year's level and feeding off a super crowd. Elgin has been a revelation. I can't stand his western indy work, but all credit to Gedo & Jado for reeling in his excesses and playing to his strengths ****3/4*


----------



## Fighter Daron

Huge yes to Hirooki Goto Vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8 01/08 ****3/4


----------



## Corey

*WWE Championship*
Seth Rollins (c) vs. Neville (_RAW 8/3_)

YES YES YES MOTHERFUCKING YES! Ratings don't matter, if you were watching this live, you lost your fucking mind like I just did. Neville was a man possessed and it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## Zatiel

Fighter Daron said:


> Huge yes to Hirooki Goto Vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8 01/08 ****3/4


Also YES. Loved it on two straight viewings. Gotoh is really bringing the fire. And at the end, when he was just like NO DAMNED RAINMAKER and headbutted him to death? Greatness.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 8)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW G1 Climax Day 8)

Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax Day 8)*


----------



## kimino

Mil Muertes vs Prince Puma ***** (watched twice already
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro ****1/2
Patrón vs Mundo **** 1/4
Gift of the Gods ****


----------



## amhlilhaus

Prince puma vs mil muertes 4.5 stars


----------



## Arkham258

Yeah, I'll echo the comments on Puma vs Muertes and Pentagon Jr. versus Vampiro. I just don't think you'll see a match like Vampiro versus Pentagon on any other televised wrestling show today. LU pushing boundaries again. Puma pulled off some flippy kick move after jumping off the ring apron that looked like something out of a Jackie Chan movie. Amazing. 

Every match on Ultima Lucha delivered. I wouldn't call all of them match of the year candidates, but they all left you satisfied. I haven't seen every New Japan show this year, but when stacked up against WWE pay per views, ROH pay per views and NXT specials, I think Lucha Underground's Ultima Lucha was the best PPV style, non indie show I've seen this year


----------



## Nine99

Prince Puma/Mil Muertes
Vampiro/Pentagon Jr

I live an hour away from Boyle Heights and will be frequenting live for season 2.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. - ****
Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes - ****1/4*

So that's a *YES* for both. Amazing show.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Vampiro vs. Pentagon* was pure fucking grudge, done right. Nothing new, but so damn refreshing in the PG era. Great use of crowd reactions & a cool twist in keeping with the trashy nature of the show. *YES!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:

Pentagon Jr. vs. Vampiro (Cero Miedo - Ultima Lucha Part 2)

Mil Muertes vs. Prince Puma (Ultima Lucha Part 2)*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*YES*

Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro: Ultima Lucha ****1/4

Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes: Ultima Lucha ****1/4


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

What do you give Patron/Mundo? ***1/2


NastyYaffa said:


> *Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. - ****
> Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes - ****1/4*
> 
> So that's a *YES* for both. Amazing show.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Nine99 said:


> Prince Puma/Mil Muertes
> Vampiro/Pentagon Jr
> 
> I live an hour away from Boyle Heights and will be frequenting live for season 2.


So I guess I won't tell you that they're not gonna be there for season 2


----------



## NastyYaffa

WesternFilmGuy said:


> What do you give Patron/Mundo? ***1/2


***3/4. Really liked the match. Just as good as their first match against each other IMO.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Puma vs. Muertes* was WILD!! A state of the art brawl & the highlight of a tremendous first season *****1/2*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 8/5

YES!*

*Lucha Underground Championship
Prince Puma (c) vs Mil Muertes
*****

*NO!*

Cero Miedo Match
Pentagón Jr vs Vampiro
***1/2+

Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patrón
***1/2


----------



## TheRealFunkman

This bad boy right here ****


----------



## peep4life

****1/2 for Puma/Muertes 
**** for Pentagon /Vampiro


----------



## Corey

**** and a YES fro Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. Not so much for the match itself, but mainly for Vampiro's fucking AWESOME entrance and character work plus the entire story unfolding before your eyes. The postmatch happenings were absolutely amazing. Just a bonus that the match was brutal and a joy to watch.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

World of STARDOM Championship
Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura
STARDOM X STARDOM 7/26
*****

WOW Another GREAT Match from this two girls. This is the feud/rivalry of the year, so far


----------



## BuzzKillington

ZEROVampire said:


> *YES!
> 
> World of STARDOM Championship
> Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura
> STARDOM X STARDOM 7/26
> *****
> 
> WOW Another GREAT Match for this two girls. This is the feud/rivalry of the year, so far


Do you have a link to that?


----------



## KicksToFaces!

*PWG Mystery Warfare III
YES!*


Spoiler: Rock and Shock the Nation



Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chris Hero - ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey - ****



*Ultima Lucha*
*YES!*
Mil Muertes vs Prince Puma - ****1/4
Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. - ****1/2
*NO!*
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron - ***1/2


----------



## ZEROVampire

ZEROVampire said:


> *YES!
> 
> World of STARDOM Championship
> Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura
> STARDOM X STARDOM 7/26
> *****
> 
> WOW Another GREAT Match from this two girls. This is the feud/rivalry of the year, so far





BuzzKillington said:


> Do you have a link to that?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k1gYqBgXyMCt9xciZh0


----------



## NastyYaffa

2 matches from PWG Mystery Vortex 3:


Spoiler: Mystery Vortex MOTYCs



*Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bailey - **** - YES!*

*Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/4 - YES!*
Absolutely loved this. ZSJ attacks Hero's arms & his injured finger, and Hero just gets more pissed as the match goes on. And then Hero just basically wants to destroy ZSJ, and ZSJ continues to work over his arms and his injured finger. Fantastic stuff. (Y)


----------



## Ruiner87

Edit: All of these were Day 8 of the G1 Climax, so August 1st.

_Tomoaki Honma vs. Michael Elgin_, *****3/4*, YES
_Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii_, *****1/4*, YES
_Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada_, *****1/4*, YES

These were all basically rad as hell, and Day 8 was so far the only night of G-1 that wasn't a disappointment.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*YES*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (8/1) *****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles (7/26) *****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (7/29) *****3/4*
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (7/10) *****3/4*
Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (5/13) *****1/2*
Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura (7/26) *****1/2*

I have to say about Strong/Sabre, the chemistry between these two is unreal. I would say the chemistry between these two is right up there with Okada/Tana and Ibushi/Naka. I love the simple story between these two: Roderick cannot out wrestle Sabre so he has to straight up fight him. This is helped by the fact that Roddy has a knack for making his moves look particularly viscous. Just a brilliant match all around.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW G1 Climax Day 13 - ****1/4*

Superb pacing in this one, we started off with a really slow feeling-out process, building to an all out frenzy in the closing moments. These two absolutely waffled each other with the usual array of forearms and stiff kicks. The segment in the corner, trading blows, with Shibata catching a charging Tanahashi and taking him to the floor with a quick-fire double stomp, was fantastic, and the moments of fighting spirit were really well played so that it seemed believeable rather than just no-selling. 

My G1 viewing has been sporadic at best but this has definitely been a highlight.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to Shibata/Tanahashi from G1 Climax Day 13.*


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax - Day 14*
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (_NJPW 8/9_) - ***** (YES!)*

Legit fucking hossfest right here. A relentless amount of clotheslines, forearms, and headbutts that never get old. These two slug the fuck out of each other and refuse to give an inch for as long as they can hold up. Great sprint. My personal favorite from the tournament thus far.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Tanahashi vs. Shibata* wasn't that special. Maybe ****3/4*, with a good chunk of that for the closing flurries. Folks moan about Ibushi not selling the leg once he's back on offence, but Shibata is every bit as guilty.


----------



## Rah

Looks like the G1 is calming down, so here's the update. Also, obligatory LOLTNA comment.


*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 49 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 39 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 15 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 6 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 7 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 23 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 9 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 8 ||
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 5 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 10 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 5 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 5 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 9 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 1 ||


*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 4 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 5 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 7 ||
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 2 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 1 ||


WWE:
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 24 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 8 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 18 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 21 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 22 ||*
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||*
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 2 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 2 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||


*TNA:*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


*Lucha Libre:*
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 14 ****


----------



## mk92071

I haven't posted much in here, but I've been updating my MOTYC post on the first page rather consistently. So here's my updated list, let it be noted that I'm only on episode 26 of Lucha Underground at the moment, and I have missed some notable NJPW shows (but I've kept up on the G1). 


mk92071 said:


> So last year I made a post and updated every time I watched a ****+ much and I'll do the same thing this year. I'll try to post more reviews and keep up better this year but I'm currently playing catchup with 2014. So yeah. Hopefully match quality this year is better than last year.
> 
> *****1/2 *
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Roderick Strong - 4/3
> 
> *****1/4 *
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada - 1/4
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi - 1/4
> Chris Hero vs. Tommy End - 4/3
> Kevin Owens vs. John Cena - 7/19
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi - 7/20
> 
> ***** *
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata - 2/14
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma - 2/14
> Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey - 2/27
> Mil Muertes vs. Fenix - 3/18
> Rusev vs. John Cena - 3/29
> Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins - 3/29
> Angelico vs. Johnny Mundo - 4/1
> Trevor Lee vs. Mike Bailey - 4/3
> Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett - 4/3
> Angelico, Ivelisse, and Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Mr. Cisco, and Castro Cortez - 4/22
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. KUSHIDA - 6/7
> Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - 6/20
> Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bailey - 6/26
> The Young Bucks vs. Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett - 6/26
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Roderick Strong - 7/10
> Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles - 7/26
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito - 7/26
> Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma - 8/1
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii - 8/1
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata - 8/8​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Roderick Strong/Mike Bailey and Chris Hero/Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Mystery Vortex III:


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yes to Brian Cage vs Willie Mack - Ultima Lucha 

**** 1/4 

Probably wasnt the best match on that card but it was epic. The stunner and the finnish made me mark da fuck out.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ishii vs. Honma - **** 1/2 (Night 16)

YES


----------



## Bruce L

I've been horribly lax at posting my thoughts on the G1, but for now just put me down as a YES for Goto/Ishii. This was a no-quarter-asked-and-none-given slugfest that's kind of burned me out on both these guys over the past year or so, but this one just clicked in a way that I really enjoyed. Not my most enthusiastic YES of the year, but a YES all the same.


----------



## El Dandy

- *YES* to Shibata/Ibushi (G1 Day 7)
- *YES* to Ishii/Honma (G1 Day 16)
- *YES* to Shibata/Tanahashi (G1 Day 13)
- *YES* to Goto/Ishii (G1 Day 14)
- *YES* to Styles/Shibata (G1 Day 1)
- *YES* to Ibushi/Tanahashi (G1 Day 1)


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax - Day 16*
Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (_NJPW 8/12_) - ***** (YES!)*

Won't go into much detail on this, but I will say it was paced perfectly and executed extremely well. Didn't go nearly as long as their New Beginning match from earlier this year and that helped big time. Keep an eye out for Ishii's late match selling and Honma being Honma, especially in the strength department.

Elgin vs. Goto and Okada vs. Nagata from the same night were also tremendous matches in their own right.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Ishii vs. Honma* had some cracking moments & finished very strong, but it was all over the place like a bad ROH main event, so ****1/2*


----------



## Lariatoh!

YES for 

ZSJr vs. Roddy Strong


----------



## El Dandy

Is it too late to get my shit in & vote for matches that have happened earlier this year?

- YES to Nakamura/Ibushi (WK9)
- YES to Tanahashi/Okada (WK9)
- YES to Ishii/Honma (New Beginning)
- YES to Ibushi/Naito (NJC)
- YES to Styles/Ibushi (Invasion Attack)
- YES to KUSHIDA/O'Reilly (BOSJ)
- YES to Styles/Okada (Dominion)
- YES to Nakamura/Goto (Dominion)
- YES to Shibata/Sakuraba (Dominion)

- YES to Cena/Rollins/Lesnar (Royal Rumble)
- YES to Cena/Owens (Elimination Chamber)

- YES to Strong/Sabre Jr (Don't Sweat the Technique)
- YES to Lethal/Briscoe (BITW)


----------



## Zatiel

Slowly catching up on the G1 Climax, but a gigantic YES to Tanahashi Vs. Shibata. Holy crap, this is my favorite match they've ever had against each other. In a lot of ways it feels like a more personal, more versatile version of Tanahashi Vs. Okada from earlier this year. Both matches rely on fast pacing of technically sound moves, but Shibata changes it up more with holds that feel dangerous and killer strikes. That ending is a thing of beauty. Almost any other wrestler would have made the same spots look mechanical and lifeless, but Tanahashi made it look genius.


----------



## Ruiner87

G1 ratings, old and new

_Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii_, 9th August, *****1/4 - YES*
_Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii_, 12th August, *****1/2 - YES*
_Kota Ibushi vs. Katsuyori Shibata_, 29th July, *****3/4 - YES*
_Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles_, 26th July, *****1/2 - YES*
_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito_, 26th July, *****1/4 - YES*

_Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura_, 9th August, ****3/4 - NO*
_Hirooki Goto vs. Michael Elgin_, 12th August, ****3/4 - NO*


Stuff from Dominion

_Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura_, 5th July, *****1/4 - YES*
_Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA_, 5th July, *****1/2 - YES*
_Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles_, 5th July, *****1/2 - YES*

_Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba_, 5th July, ****1/2 - NO*

Haven't been keeping up with G-1 as much as I'd like. There's a show nearly every day, it seems, and there's just so much crappy undercard stuff you need to sit through if you want to watch the whole show.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Noes are NOT counted.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fighter Daron said:


> Noes are NOT counted.


I am sure everybody knows this, but people just like to share their opinions on matches that are talked about here.


----------



## Concrete

NastyYaffa said:


> I am sure everybody knows this, but people just like to share their opinions on matches that are talked about here.


tbf, it STARZ+(YES/NO) is not a great deal of "sharing their opinion"


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to Honma/Anderson from G1: Day 12, ****


----------



## The Black Mirror

*John Cena vs. Cesaro – WWE United States Title Match – WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 (June 29, 2015) - ★★★¾

John Cena vs. Cesaro – WWE United States Title Match – WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 (July 6, 2015) - ★★★★¼ - YES!/RECOMMENDED

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – WWE United States Title Match – WWE Battleground (July 19, 2015) - ★★★★ - YES!/RECOMMENDED
*


----------



## Bruce L

From PWG's Mystery Vortex III:

*YES! *to *Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (★★★★)

Also recommended: *Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs. the Young Bucks* (★★★¾), *Roderick Strong vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey* (★★★½)


----------



## LilOlMe

Nakamura/Ibushi - WK9 - ? high up - YES
Shibata/Sakuraba - Dominion 2015 - **** 1/2 - YES
Goto/Nakamura - Dominion 2015 - **** 1/2 - YES
Styles/Okada - Dominion 2015 - ****1/2ish - YES
Honma/Goto - G1 Tournament - ****1/4ish - YES
Okada/Nagata - G1 Tournament - ****1/4 - YES
Shibata/Ibushi - G1 Tournament - ****1/2 - YES
Shibata/Tanahashi - G1 Tournament - ****1/2ish- YES
Ibushi/Tanahashi - G1 Tournament - ****1/2 - YES
Naito/Tanahashi - G1 Tournament - ****1/4 - YES
Shibata/Styles - G1 Tournament - ****1/4 - YES
Styles/Tanahashi - G1 Tournament - ***** - YES
Rusev/Cesaro/Owens (w/storyline after) - RAW - ****1/4 - ****1/2 - YES


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yes to 25. Hiroyoshi Tenzan Vs AJ Styles - NJPW: G1 Climax Day Day 13 08/08 ****1/4

This match didn't deserve to be that good.


----------



## flag sabbath

So *Tanahashi vs. Styles* was phenomenal. It made me forget that Sumo Hall was half empty, that the rest of the show was shite & that the previous 16 days were a disappointing waste of time. Fuck you Gedo & Jado, but thank you AJ & Tana *******


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax - Day 17*
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (_NJPW 8/14_) - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!)*


:sodone :sodone

Got myself a new number one.


----------



## mk92071

I thought Tanahashi vs. Styles was a great match, but I'd still peg it at ****. It was really great in the sense that I was sold on a couple nearfalls, but I didn't feel like it was a blow away top 5 match of the year.


----------



## flag sabbath

Mixed reactions to *Okada vs. Shinskay* in the G1 thread, but I thought it built into an excellent contest. A little too reliant on fighting spirit fueled back & forth, but undeniably exciting down the home stretch *****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax - Day 18*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (_NJPW 8/15_) - ***** 1/4 (YES!)*

This one's definitely being undersold right now. Not as good as the modern classic that was Styles/Tanahashi from the day before, but still a superb contest. Several small but brilliant touches and an incredible finishing stretch. Doesn't go overboard with the nearfalls like their match last year, but instead drills you with nonstop action in a short period where you have no idea what's coming next (referring to the last minute or so).


----------



## darkclaudio

YES
G1 CLIMAX FINAL MATCH - AMAZING MATCH!!!


----------



## flag sabbath

God dammit, *YOSHI-HASHI* should have been in the G1. His showing today against the reborn *Michael Elgin* was a glimpse of how frickin awesome an A Block underdog he would have made (instead of Tenzanakanishi) ******

And while we're at it, Tama Tonga deserved a look in at the expense of waste of space Yujiro.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!*

*NJPW G1 Climax 25 Final Match (8/16)*



Spoiler: match



Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura


*****1/2*

Fantastic Match, this is my 2nd Match of the Year so far


----------



## KingKicks

Haven't watched the final yet but here's all the G1 matches I've given ****+ (all of which get a *YES *from me).

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 1*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi ******

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 7*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi *****¼*

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 14*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto ******

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 16*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma *****¼*

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 17*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles *****¾*

*NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 18*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin *****¼*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada ******


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big YES to the G1 Finals match. ****1/2 for it. What an epic battle.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
KUSHIDA (c) vs. Ricochet (_NJPW 8/16_) - ***** (YES!)*

Thought this was MOTN at the G1 Finals show. Really good match with some great armwork. Several small touches of wonderful selling you'll notice throughout if you've seen your good share of Ricochet's matches. Finishing stretch wasn't quite as good as you'd hope for, but there were several other really great sequences and counters throughout.

The G1 final itself was pretty disappointing imo. Had that feeling of going really long for the hell of it and no-selling is always a turn off for me.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Late to the party but yes to all of these
--------------------------------------------

*Invasion Attack *

AJ Styles v Ibushi - ****1/2
Omega v Dorada - ****

*BOSJ Final*

KUSHIDA v O'Reilly - ****1/4

*Dominion*

AJ Styles v Okada - ****3/4
KUSHIDA v Omega - ****
Nakamura v Goto - ****

*G1*

Tanahashi v AJ Styles - *****
Tanahashi v Ibushi - ****3/4
Ibushi v Shibata - ****1/2
Ibushi v AJ Styles - ****1/2
Tanahashi v Shibata - ****
AJ Styles v Shibata - ****
Naito v Ibushi - ****
Nakamura v Okada - ****1/4
Nakamura v Tanahashi - ****1/2
Ishii v Goto - ****1/2
Ishii v Honma - ****1/2
AJ Styles v Tenzan - ****
Okada v Goto - ****1/4
Nagata v Okada - ****1/2
Nakamura v Goto - ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

I just re-watched Nakamura/Okada from G1 Day 18, and I liked it MUCH better than I did on the first watch. ****1/4 & a YES for it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:

Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax Day 18)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax Day 18)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (G1 Climax Day 17)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax Finals)

I need to re-watch KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet, and Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii.*


----------



## Rah

*Nominating*



*Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (14/08/2015 CMLL Sanchez)*







Perhaps the biggest credit to both men's skills is that this was run as an impromptu match as a means of allowing Rush time to get to the arena for the show's main event. For a match called completely on the fly, this was beautiful.


The return of this decade's greatest pairing. It's not close to being an epic 30 minute Virus title formula, but the 13 minutes they spend blasting through 3 falls is a welcomed change of pace from the lightning-type matches Virus has been doing across the indies. Equally, there's been a lot of chatter about WotY lists, post G1, and Virus is a guy that a lot are leaving off. Maybe he's not quite #1, but if he's not pegging towards the top, you're probably watching the wrong stuff.


He's just an absolute master at controlling his opponent (half the reason why he can drag lesser opponents to their full potential) and this match is no exception with him moving from hold to hold, quite seamlessly. Definitely helps that Maya isn't some scrub like Fuego, and can bring his own flare, so nothing is ever a one-man-show. More power to Virus' case is in the demeanour he's been bringing to these matches, an incongruity to the emotionless spot-running theme Lucha is often, mistakenly, derided as. Clearly he isn't the sole case, but the "story of emotion" is always clear cut in his matches. He's always calm and collected, a far cry from the overly cocky Caifan and the easily frustratable Maya, allowing weaknesses in their game to play to Virus' advantage. He's not quite so stoic/passionless, though, as he does have a tendency to showboat through his counters, and play up the fact that he's just that much better. He always walks an interesting line of never underplaying his own talents (unlike Angle) without ever making his opponents look like chumps. He's keen to let Maya shine, and allows the kid to straight up murk him at the end of the segunda.


It seems like CMLL is set to bust out this match biannually (2011/2013/2015) and if that happens for the remainder of both men's careers, it'd more than enrich the sport. As out of love as I am with wrestling this year, it's stuff like the tercera caida here that keeps me coming back.​


----------



## Hibachi

Sasha Banks vs Bayley *yes!*


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
Sasha Banks vs Bayley ***3/4 VERY GOOD MATCH
Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens was meh


----------



## Corey

*NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley - ***** (YES!)*

Not as refined or tightly constructed as Sasha/Becky, but a much more exciting match imo. Sasha's performance was just incredible here and I legit had no idea what was gonna happen in the closing minutes. Another :clap for the NXT women.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

NXT Women's Championship
Sasha Banks (c) vs Bayley
NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 8/22
*****

Fantastic match, Sasha Banks in the Two best Divas matches in WWE History. Obviously she is the best female wrestler (diva) in the history of this company.

Big NO for Owens-Bálor, mehhh nothing special in that match **3/4


----------



## antoniomare007

Fuck YES to Sasha/Bayley.

I realize I'm all alone on a island with this one but I felt it was better than the G-1 Final (that would get a NO from me). I felt it had better selling, a better control segment and most importantly if made me feel invested in the last few minutes and I fell for a couple of false finishes, can't say the same for Tana/Nakamura. And I didn't even cared who won between Sasha and Bayley before the match started.


----------



## Arkham258

Sasha vs Bailey is definitely a contender. They stole the show and should have gone on last.


----------



## Ruiner87

_Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii_, 15th August, ****1/2 - *YES*
_Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada_, 15th August, ****3/4 - *YES*
_Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi_, 16th August, ***** - *YES*

Tana and Nakamura finally had the match they were capable of, instead of the usual very-good-bordering-on-great that I've seen from them. I thought it was just off the charts great, easily one of the best matches I've ever seen, and I'd say it usurped my spot as MOTY from Nakamura/Ibushi at WK9. Not really feeling the love for the latest NXT event. Thought the women's match and the ladder match were both good, but nowhere near great. A lot of stuff just looked sloppy in the women's match (this is a problem across nearly all WWE, but the strikes were just atrocious), and the ladder match just made me roll my eyes at the end with the foot stomp from the ladder. Just grab the belt, you turd.

I dunno, maybe I'm just some sort of contrarian, hipster, gedo-apologist shitposter, but I really didn't see what everyone was screaming about. Also, the commentary *fucking sucked*.


----------



## almostfamous

Sasha/Bailey gets a YES

When people talk about "wrestling used as storytelling", this match is a perfect example. What a showcase.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Sasha vs Bayley - YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 3MB4Life

YES:
Sasha/Bayley-****1/4

NO:
Balor/Owens-***3/4


----------



## KingKicks

****1/4 and a YES from me for Sasha/Bayley. 

The video package, the match itself and the aftermath told such a terrific story. Fucking kudos to both women.


----------



## Blade Runner

Ruiner87 said:


> Not really feeling the love for the latest NXT event. Thought the women's match and the ladder match were both good, but nowhere near great. A lot of stuff just looked sloppy in the women's match (this is a problem across nearly all WWE, but the strikes were just atrocious), and the ladder match just made me roll my eyes at the end with the foot stomp from the ladder. Just grab the belt, you turd.


it's understandible because you watch other promotions like NJPW. most people here only watch the WWE so their perception of the show would be different. I didn't think Sasha/Bayley was MOTY ether, but I can understand why people would nominate it as a MOTY contender. I thought it was a great match that told a good story


----------



## Drago

vs. :bayley

***** + hug and yes from me


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big YES to Sasha/Bayley. What a match.


----------



## BillThompson

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> it's understandible because you watch other promotions like NJPW. most people here only watch the WWE so their perception of the show would be different. I didn't think Sasha/Bayley was MOTY ether, but I can understand why people would nominate it as a MOTY contender. I thought it was a great match that told a good story


It being a WWE match doesn't matter. Great wrestling is great wrestling no matter the promotion, and Banks/Bayley was great wrestling.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Ruiner87 said:


> Not really feeling the love for the latest NXT event. Thought the women's match and the ladder match were both good, but nowhere near great. A lot of stuff just looked sloppy in the women's match (this is a problem across nearly all WWE, but the strikes were just atrocious), and the ladder match just made me roll my eyes at the end with the foot stomp from the ladder. Just grab the belt, you turd.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm just some sort of contrarian, hipster, gedo-apologist shitposter, but I really didn't see what everyone was screaming about. Also, the commentary *fucking sucked*.


I think you might be having the problem that I worry I might have if I had the time to watch NJPW full time. It's that their product is SO good, and their great matches are so incredible that they make everything else seem inferior. The bar is set so high where even a match most would think is great on WWE or other promotions, you might find it to only be good. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jobbers wanted

Everyone seems so pleased nowadays about this so called revolution going on with the NXT divas, I gotta say the Sasha/Baley match was enjoyable but just not perfect like honestly moty not for me but an enjoyable contest sure. Not just that but alot of indie fans get all excited for these Nxt specials and act like the matches are perfect or something when alot of the time they use intelligent spots to cover up the fact they cannot mat wrestle as good. Just my observations. Theres alot of NJPW peeps who are real marks for NJPW & kinda don't want to acknowledge that NJPW matches are great in that they are physically demanding & use alot of high flying impact moves but have little time mat wrestling. It seems mat wrestling is kind of almost a taboo nowadays.


----------



## mk92071

It all comes down to different strokes for different folks. I literally just watched Banks/Bayley and I thought it was ****1/4 and top ten match of the year so far. It wasn't like a NJPW match, and if you love that style then you probably won't love this match. I really like most styles, so even though I've seen the whole G1 and most of NJPW's stuff this year, I still really dug this match. Great selling and character work here. 

With that being said, I miss mat wrestling. That's why I'm trying to catch up on EVOLVE, so I can get to the Busick/Gulak/Thatcher era feat ZSJ, Hero, and TJ Perkins. Even those guys don't always put on mat clinics.


----------



## Blade Runner

BillThompson said:


> It being a WWE match doesn't matter. Great wrestling is great wrestling no matter the promotion, and Banks/Bayley was great wrestling.


I did think it was a great match, i'm just saying that when you watch wrestling from all other promotions your standard for rating matches can change considering all the different styles, and your selection for MOTY broadens. that's not taking anything away from Sasha/Bayley


----------



## dodo dragon

lol no for sasha vs bayley. As Greg said, they should be in the kitchen, not wrestling ring


----------



## Groovemachine

Bayley/Banks gets **** from me. Fabulous work, and Sasha's hand-based offense was tremendous. Didn't like Bayley completely forgetting to sell the hand later on (locking in the Bank Statement with no ill effect?) but that was the only thing stopping this going higher. Great intensity from both of them, the crowd were into it, they told a clear, definite story...this was easily MOTN.


----------



## Natecore

Groovemachine said:


> Bayley/Banks gets **** from me. Fabulous work, and Sasha's hand-based offense was tremendous. Didn't like Bayley completely forgetting to sell the hand later on (locking in the Bank Statement with no ill effect?) but that was the only thing stopping this going higher. Great intensity from both of them, the crowd were into it, they told a clear, definite story...this was easily MOTN.


Her adrenaline let her forget about her hand or after a few minutes it didn't hurt as much as when it was being targeted. Many reasons to not favor the hand as much.


----------



## BillThompson

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I did think it was a great match, i'm just saying that when you watch wrestling from all other promotions your standard for rating matches can change considering all the different styles, and your selection for MOTY broadens. that's not taking anything away from Sasha/Bayley


This makes little sense. Wrestling is wrestling, and great wrestling is great wrestling. Style and promotion don't matter when it comes to something like broadening your wrestling horizons. I watch a shit ton from every era and too many promotions to count. When I see a great match I call it a great match. I don't say, "Well, this was a great match for WWE, but now that NJPW stuff..." Doing that just makes you look like some sort of silly elitist who isn't able to broaden his horizons, and is only able to speak positively of a certain style or promotion.

Meltzer tried making the same argument last year when people were voting for non-NJPW matches in the MotY poll. It didn't hold water then and it doesn't hold water. I'm not voting for Hechicero/Cavernario or Bayley/Sasha because I haven't expanded my horizons to include NJPW. I'm voting for those matches because they are great and better than other contending matches from NJPW.


----------



## DOPA

Sasha Banks vs Bayley (22/8): *****1/2* YES. What a match, amazing story.


----------



## Blade Runner

BillThompson said:


> This makes little sense. Wrestling is wrestling, and great wrestling is great wrestling. Style and promotion don't matter when it comes to something like broadening your wrestling horizons. I watch a shit ton from every era and too many promotions to count. When I see a great match I call it a great match. I don't say, "Well, this was a great match for WWE, but now that NJPW stuff..." Doing that just makes you look like some sort of silly elitist who isn't able to broaden his horizons, and is only able to speak positively of a certain style or promotion.
> 
> Meltzer tried making the same argument last year when people were voting for non-NJPW matches in the MotY poll. It didn't hold water then and it doesn't hold water. I'm not voting for Hechicero/Cavernario or Bayley/Sasha because I haven't expanded my horizons to include NJPW. I'm voting for those matches because they are great and better than other contending matches from NJPW.


whoa I think you're taking it out of context. if someone ONLY watches the WWE, then they're impervious to matches from other promotions and of course the match has a higher chance of making their personal MOTY because their matches to draw from are limited to one promotion. I never said that it was only a great match for WWE, I said that it might've affected the judgement of the guy I was quoting because he seems to watch a lot of NJPW. personally I see some matches in WWE that I consider MOTY candidates, then I watch a match from another promotion and it blows it out of the water. 

this has nothing to do with the match being great or not, the discussion is about whether or not it's MOTY. and I never came down on anyone putting Sasha/Bayley as their personal MOTY


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Sasha vs. Bayley - ****

Best match of the weekend.


----------



## tboneangle

***** for both Sasha Bayley and cena Rollins. Probably both closer to ****3/4 but I don't use quarter stars. Two amazing matches.


----------



## Groovemachine

Natecore said:


> Her adrenaline let her forget about her hand or after a few minutes it didn't hurt as much as when it was being targeted. Many reasons to not favor the hand as much.


Trouble is, they played up the fact that it had recently been surgically repaired, and add to that the fact Sasha smashed it in between the ring steps...no one should shrug that off. Considering the Bank Statement needs a firm grip of the hands, I thought that was quite a big oversight on Bayley's part.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to the following:

Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (NXT Take Over: Brooklyn)*


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

YES

Undertaker/Lesnar - ****1/4


----------



## hgr423

NO to Sasha Banks vs Bayley. Pretty good match with a hot crowd but not a MOTYC. I generally don't watch WWE so I just judged the match on its merits rather than as a part of some storyline.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to Sasha/Bayley. Balor/Owens and, to my surprise, Blake & Murphy/Vaudevillains are also recommended.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

YES to Bayley/Sasha. Enjoyed it more than anything from the G1 this year.


----------



## Nine99

That's a big ole yes for Sasha/Bayley. Tore the house down.


----------



## Corey

I've watched it twice now and decided to up my rating for *Rollins vs. Cena from Summerslam* to ******, which would give it a *YES*. Rollins' performance is just too damn good to go unnoticed in here and I loved every second of the match after he hit that frog splash. Finish makes me smile so much. MOTN at Summerslam by a fair margin, but Sasha/Bayley was match of the weekend.
@funnyfaces1, come in here and give it a YES vote as well so I don't feel so silly. :lol


----------



## LilOlMe

Ruiner87 said:


> Thought the women's match and the ladder match were both good, but nowhere near great. A lot of stuff just looked sloppy in the women's match (this is a problem across nearly all WWE, but the strikes were just atrocious)


Fucking cringed when they made a big deal of Sasha going up to the top rope to do her knee thing (and they did a good job with the storytelling with Bayley always intercepting it before), and then Sasha just lazily plops her knees on Bayley and it doesn't look vicious at all.

All that hype for that. Actually made me annoyed.

Execution matters, and I feel people lose their minds because women can actually tell a coherent story in the ring too. Credit for that, because we don't see enough of that, but that's not enough to surpass other matches which have far better physical execution. Also, people go crazy when women are doing 30% of what the men do. Again, because they're not used to seeing that. But it's still 30%....

It's a really good match on its own, and had an epic feel to it with the crowd, but it bothers me the benefit of lower expectations. People just expect certain stuff of the men, so some of their matches get far more underrated, even though the performances are more impressive, IMO.

Having said that, I'd still have that around ****.


----------



## Zatiel

I loved Rollins/Cena for the first two thirds of the match. Rollins came out of his cowardly heel shell and eventually came neck-and-neck with Cena, essentially wrestling as an underdog. Stealing Cena's stupid crossbody-roll-through spot and FUing him was great. But any vestige of that story fell apart when Jon Stewart ran in. Nobody proved themselves, there was no payoff to where Rollins had been wrestling. It had already gone a little over the top before then, but between Stewart's awful acting (he even threw the chair Rollins was supposed to use for the Pedigree out of the ring, Christ) and wiping out the narrative of Rollins rising to the occasion, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros Vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson - NXT 26/08 ****


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to, of all things, *the Devastation Corporation vs. Princess KimberLee & Jervis Cottonbelly* from Chikara's "Storming the Castle" (7/25). Amazing storytelling, with the ultimate lovable underdogs trying to take the titles off the ultimate dominant heels. Not quite mustering YES votes, but still worthy of recommendation, are Hallowicked vs. Dasher Hatfield and the Snake Pit (Ophidian, Eddie Kingston, Shynron, Argus) vs. Crown & Court (KimberLee, Jervis, Los Ice Creams) from the second show of that double-shot, "The Immaculate Election." The former is just an excellent Grand Championship match between two of the best wrestlers in the company, with some excellent psychology and selling, and the latter is an amazing, only-in-Chikara mix of comedy and wall-to-wall action, surprisingly weighted towards the latter given that the Ice Creams are in there. Great, great stuff.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) vs. Roderick Strong – ROH World Title Match – ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII (July 24, 2015) – **** - YES!/RECOMMENDED

Sasha Banks vs. Bayley – WWE NXT Women’s Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn (August 22, 2015) – ****1/4 - YES!/RECOMMENDED

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE World Heavyweight Title/WWE United States Title Match – WWE SummerSlam (August 23, 2015) – **** - YES!/RECOMMENDED

Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens – WWE NXT Title Ladder Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn (August 22, 2015) – ***3/4

Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker – Singles Match – WWE SummerSlam (August 23, 2015) – ***3/4*


----------



## GenNextfan

Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.

I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.

So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not. 

But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.

Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?


----------



## amhlilhaus

GenNextfan said:


> Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.
> 
> I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.
> 
> So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not.
> 
> But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.
> 
> Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?


Why Don't You Check Out Some Other things? That may not be your cup of tea. Or, if you are sincere about wanting to see the best action today, what's your criteria for a 4 star match?

For me it's a hot crowd, crisp execution of moves that progress along a story ending in a drama filled ending with a strong finishing sequence.

What's yours were here to help


----------



## LilOlMe

GenNextfan said:


> Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.
> 
> I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.
> 
> So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not.
> 
> But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.
> 
> Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?


I LOVED that Kanemoto vs. Marufuji match. I recommended that match to someone in another thread!

Since you haven't watched since 2011, you're probably not familiar with Nakamura's style now, which is part of what made that Nakamura/Ibushi match so great. The ripping off of moves and everything, and Ibushi trying to prove himself as it turned into more of a brawl.

Try these:
Ibushi vs. Shibata G1 Tournament 2015
Shibata vs. Sakuraba Dominion 2015
Nakamura vs. Ibushi G1 Tournament 2013 (This was a better wrestling match)
Okada vs. Nakamura G1 Tournament 2015
Tanahashi vs. Ibushi G1 Tournament 2015

Come back and tell me if those lit a spark for you. They should.


----------



## Corey

GenNextfan said:


> Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.
> 
> I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.
> 
> So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not.
> 
> But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.
> 
> Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?


I've never seen that Kanemaru/Marufuji match before so I can't compare it to anything, but if you're looking for Puro in 2015, I would give Okada vs. Nakamura and Styles vs. Tanahashi a look from this year's G1. If you don't like those two, I'm not really sure if you're gonna like much from this year.


----------



## LilOlMe

^Totally forgot about the Styles/Tanahashi G1 match. How could I. Then again, if he's not familiar with their moves and the significance of them, it might not seem quite as huge to him.

OP, did you mean to say Kanemoto vs. Marufuji 2010? Because that's the match I was talking about. If not, get on that one too, lol.

I'll have to watch the Kanemaru one now.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE 45 7/10
****

YES!*

Fantastic match, my 2nd US Indies favorite match of the year, only behind to Strong-ZSjr from PWG


----------



## Zatiel

NO - Strong Vs. Sabre Jr from PWG: Don't Sweat the Technique. Plodding early section and while Sabre's arm offense is convincing, he really wore it out by midmatch. It's an excellent finishing stretch with some of the best nearfalls of the year, but that doesn't make it a MOTYC for me. You'd imagine they could do a lot better, and in fact they did in...

YES - Strong Vs. Sabre Jr from EVOLVE 45. An overall improvement over their PWG match, opening with much more aggressive grappling that setup Strong's frustration better, and gave a better base for all of Sabre Jr.'s threatening armwork. Some of the best technical wrestling of the year up there with KUSHIDA/O'Reilly. When Sabre. Jr was loopy and stayed sitting on his ass so he could just kick at Strong, knowing he didn't have the wind to grapple, you could see his psychology had developed. And when Strong got frustrated enough to just toss him around, he showed some of his best character work, too, something Strong has struggled with over his career. 

In both matches, though, they feel so right for each other as opponents. I look forward to them wrecking each other more down the line.

YES - Evans/Angelico Vs. Young Bucks from PWG: Threemendous 4. The best tag match I've seen since Cesaro/Kidd Vs. New Day, a compact match full of innovative spots while also having a good sense of back and forth flow and build. While the Bucks are often criticized for doing too many spots, here Evans took the killer Tombstone and the match ended soon after. There was just no coming back after the lethal move - exactly the way the Bucks should handle spots like that. Also, Angelico fits perfectly into PWG. Can't wait to see what he did at BOLA (avoiding spoilers on that for now).


----------



## Natecore

GenNextfan said:


> Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.
> 
> I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.
> 
> So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not.
> 
> But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.
> 
> Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?


Bayley vs Sasha Banks @ Takeover Brooklyn is all you need to know from 2015 so far. Bayley gives the best babyface performance possibly ever and it's impossible to not become instantly invested. And most importantly ya gotta watch it to be prepared for their upcoming Ironman match!


----------



## Zatiel

YES - Biff Busick Vs. Timothy Thatcher (August 18) - No Holds Barred Match from Evolve: Evolve 48

Hadn't heard any buzz for this and I have no clue why. These two have been great opponents over and over, using simple, low-risk offense that looks damned painful. Because they're proud technicians, the most "illegal" stuff they go for is crowd brawling and a sick headlock in the ropes. Thatcher trying to break Busick's thumb was awesome stuff. I love how they make what would be rest holds for every other wrestler into serious offense. Only behind Strong Vs. Sabre Jr. for my favorite Evolve match of the year, and maybe ever.


----------



## It's Yersel!

*Yes* to Rollins/Sting.


----------



## mk92071

It's Yersel! said:


> *Yes* to Rollins/Sting.


Can you give me any sort of indication why you think that? I was very underwhelmed by that match. It didn't even hit the *** mark for me.


----------



## It's Yersel!

mk92071 said:


> Can you give me any sort of indication why you think that? I was very underwhelmed by that match. It didn't even hit the *** mark for me.


I think it's just one of those subjective opinions mate. I really enjoyed the match after thinking initially it would be about 5 mins long and then Sheamus would cash-in. I thought both Seth and Sting brought their A games, despite Sting getting that injury and it seeming to change the 'planned finish', and being a massive HBK fan, seeing Seth do his turnbuckle spot made my night :lol.

Does anyone on this thread know why the Sasha/Bayley match isn't listed as one of the MOTY on the first page as well?


----------



## AT&T Stadium

idk how anyone could ever nominate that given it looked like he was having a heart attack and collapsed twice followed by a 2-4 minute break because actual Dr's came in the ring to make sure he wasn't dying.


----------



## mk92071

I think the work in the match was acceptable but I never felt like Sting was really trying to win. He kept throwing Rollins to the outside and it bugged me.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Definitely NO to every single match of wwe night of champions. This is another shitty wwe ppv how all ppv from this company in 2015. Honestly for me is not the worst show but is a still crap. WWE is one of the worst wrestling promotions this year, the unique **** matches from this company for me, are Sasha/Becky and Sasha/Bayley from Takeover.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*My top 10 matches of 2015
*

1. Nakamura vs Ibushi - Wk *****
2. Sasha vs Bayley - Nxt Brooklyn ***** 
3. Nakamura vs Tanahashi - G1 climax finals **** 3/4 
4. Sasha vs Becky - Nxt unstoppable **** 3/4 
5. Ibushi vs Styles - Invasionattack **** 2/3 
6. Lesnar vs Rollins vs Cena - Rumble **** 1/2 
7. Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro - Ultima lucha **** 1/2 
8. Ibushi vs Shibata - G1 climax **** 1/2 
9. Cena vs Rollins - Summerslam **** 1/2
10. Cena vs Owens - Mitb **** 1/2

*
My top 5 mvps of 2015 
*


*1. Kota Ibushi* (top matches) 

1. Vs Nakamura wrestlekingdom ***** 
2. Vs Aj Styles Invasion attack **** 3/4
3. Vs Shibata G1 climax **** 1/2
4. Vs Tanahashi G1 climax **** 1/2 
5. Vs Naito Njpw cup **** 1/2 
6. Vs Styles G1 climax **** 1/2


*2. Sasha Banks* (top matches) 

1. Vs Bayley Nxt Brooklyn *****
2. Vs Becky Nxt unstoppable **** 3/4
3. Vs Charlotte,Becky,Bayley Nxt Rival **** 1/2
4. Vs Charlotte Nxt live San Jose **** 1/4
5. Vs Charlotte Nxt 15/7/15 **** 1/4



*3. Hiroshi Tanahashi* (top matches)

1. Vs Nakamura G1 finals **** 3/4 
2. Vs Shibata G1 **** 1/2 
3. Vs Ibushi G1 **** 1/2 
4. Vs Okada Wk **** 1/2 
5. All the other epic G1 matches 



*4. John Cena* (top matches) 
1. Vs Lesnar and Rollins **** 1/2 
2. Vs Rollins Summerslam **** 1/2
3. Vs Owens Mitb **** 1/2
4. Vs Owens Ec **** 1/2 
5. Tons of great free tv matches 

*5. Shinsuke Nakamura* (top matches) 


1. Vs Ibushi Wk *****
2. Vs Tanahashi G1 finals **** 3/4
3. Vs Goto Dominion **** 1/3

4. ? Dont know. Nakamura has been very inconsistent this year but i'll take two epic matches and one good match over a bunch of good ones yet no great ones so he makes my top 5. 


Hm: Roderick Strong,Kyle O'Reily,Shiibata,Aj Styles aswell as all the guys in lu working there asses off. Unfortunetly I started watching during Ultima lucha and havent gone back and watched all the tv episodes so I cant rate them.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

GenNextfan said:


> Feel like bit of a jerk for posting this but here goes.
> 
> I grew up a wrestling fan but was sorta growing out of it and then Cena beat The ROck at Mania and I was done. Used to keep a running track of MOTYC, mostly puro. Had a stack of PWG, Shimmer, Chikara, ROH, Evolve and multiple Puro DVD's.Pretty much haven't followed since mid-2011.
> 
> So I wanted to get a feel for what's good, what's going on. I looked around and saw that Ibushi vs Nakamura was getting the most positive review. The most 4+ star reviews around and what not.
> 
> But I wouldn't give it more then a three and a half.
> 
> Is there a better example of 2015 out there or are the days of matches like 2010's Kanemaru vs Marufuji behind us?



You have missed some of the best matches ever. Might take a little getting used to the style but 2011-2015 is the best 4 years in wrestling match quality wise since the late 80s to early 90s with all those classic nwa and prime ajpw and njpw matches atleast according to the wrestling observer if you look at the ratings and if meltzer can get customed to the new style when he,s been watching for 40 years so can you. 

Njpw 
Nxt
Lucha underground 


Three different styles but all three have brought a new innovative spark to wrestling in the past 3 years when wrestling was starting to die down in the late 2000s and I even quit watching for 2 years when there was nothing of interest going on. Not sure if you have watched the 2011 money in the bank match between punk and cena but that was what got me back into it. The buildup was amazing and the match itself was really good aswell. Plus it was the loudest atmosphere in years at that time. If I was you I would watch the raws leadinf up to mitb and the match itself. 


Then you have the classic Tanahashi-Okada matches. They got 3 5 star ratings for there matches between 2012-2013 and its one of the best feuds ever interms of match quality and storyline. 


Nxt!!! Its hard getting into matches when you are not emotionally invested but I would reas the backstories and then watch Zayn/Cesaro - Nxt arrival. Zayn/Neville - Nxt r evolution and Sasha Banks vs Bayley - Nxt brooklyn. Then tons of other great stuff bbutwatch that first. 

Lucha underground. The stuff is on dailymotion. Check it out. The pentagon jr vs vampiro match from ultima lucha was epic. You can also check out my thread top 10 matches of the 2010s or go to profightdb and watch the top rated wrestlingobserver matches of the years you have missed


----------



## BuzzKillington

Wrong thread. Delete.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Also wrong thread. Delete.


----------



## Corey

@BuzzKillington posting in the wrong thread. :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @BuzzKillington posting in the wrong thread. :lol


:loweringangle


----------



## funnyfaces1

AT&T Stadium said:


> idk how anyone could ever nominate that given it looked like he was having a heart attack and collapsed twice followed by a 2-4 minute break because actual Dr's came in the ring to make sure he wasn't dying.


I certainly won't nominate that match, but I thought the 2-4 minute break actually added to the match. It made Sting feel vulnerable, and therefore it made it easier for the audience to cheer him on. Sting sold it as if he had only a little bit left in his body and that kind of palpable desperation can make any match good.


----------



## Zatiel

I didn't find Sasha/Bayley that impressive until the final third. It has a great finishing stretch, especially the stomping on the hand, but the beginning and middle were too plodding. Not even close to Banks/Lynch for me. I'd also take Neville/Balor over it.


----------



## malek

Perhaps I'm bit subjective, because I'm a big fan of all 4 guys, but I would like to nominate reDRagon vs Time Splitters from NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2015 with ****1/4 rating.

Best tag team match I've seen whole year, and one I can't stop watching over and over again. It had drama, intensity, and was so well paced. It offered some real emotion, and surprisingly quality selling for IWGP Junior Tag Team bout.


----------



## Rah

We hit a milestone! For the first time, a match has surpassed 50 unique yes votes. Perhaps none more deserving than the brilliant Nakamura vs Ibushi from Wrestlekingdom 9.


*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 51 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 40 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 16 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 8 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 8 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 25 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 12 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 6 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 8 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 15 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 5 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs Karl Anderson (NJPW 07/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 10/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 8 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 7 ||
Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/08) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs Time Splitters (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||


*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 4 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 6 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 11 ||*
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 3 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 4 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
The Devastation Corporation vs Princess Kimber Lee & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara Storming The Castle) || YES = 1 ||
Los Güeros del Cielo vs The Young Bucks (PWG Threemendous 4) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 48) || YES = 1 ||


*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 25 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 8 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 18 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 21 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 23 ||
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 2 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 3 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (Battleground) || YES = 1 ||
Sasha Banks vs Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 20 ||
John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam) || YES = 3 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam) || YES = 1 ||
Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson (NXT 26/08) || YES = 1 ||
Sting vs Seth Rollins (Night of Champions) || YES = 1 ||


TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Sanchez 14/08) || YES = 1 ||*


----------



## Garmonbozia

YES

AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15)


----------



## flag sabbath

Couple of fantastic matches at Rev Pro tonight. KUSHIDA Vs Kyle O'Reilly and AJ Styles Vs Marty Scurll Vs Will Ospreay were both ****+ on first impression. On demand is due up Monday.


----------



## seancarleton77

malek said:


> Perhaps I'm bit subjective, because I'm a big fan of all 4 guys, but I would like to nominate reDRagon vs Time Splitters from NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2015 with ****1/4 rating.
> 
> Best tag team match I've seen whole year, and one I can't stop watching over and over again. It had drama, intensity, and was so well paced. It offered some real emotion, and surprisingly quality selling for IWGP Junior Tag Team bout.


I'm not used to jr. tag matches with actual psychology and actual selling. Match was great. Now if only we could get rid of all the garbage 4-way tag clusterfu**s.


----------



## KingKicks

flag sabbath said:


> Couple of fantastic matches at Rev Pro tonight. KUSHIDA Vs Kyle O'Reilly and AJ Styles Vs Marty Scurll Vs Will Ospreay were both ****+ on first impression. On demand is due up Monday.


Even though I've not rated either, I'm confident my ratings will be around the same once I watch them again.


----------



## Groovemachine

Off work today with the flu so have been using the time to catch up on some good stuff I've missed over the past few months. Of note this morning was *Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 2* which I'd comfortably give ****. Once Strong got busted open, they both stepped up the intensity and held it there throughout the course of the match. Terrifically back and forth, it was fun seeing Tanahashi on the back foot; Strong had some awesome nearfalls and the crowd were eating them up. Commentary played up Tanahashi's back issues which of course played a key role in Strong's offense.

I haven't seen all that much ROH in 2015, but I'd have to put this as a clear contender for ROH MOTY, with Styles/Cole and Strong/Kushida from the night before as it's main rivals, alongside maybe Strong/Patron from Winter Warriors.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay* from RPW Uprising gets a YES from me. Loved that match. It was just really well structured, and the nearfalls in it were amazing. It must have been amazing live. Ospreay's performance kinda reminded me of Sami Zayn's performance @ Takeover Fatal 4-Way. I have only seen like 3 matches of his, and all of them have been amazing. He's great. Also Scurll was really good here, and my favorite spot of the whole match might have to be when him & Styles were on the top rope, and he just twists Styles' finger, and Styles falls down. Fantastic match! *****1/4*


----------



## EliranGooner

NastyYaffa said:


> *It must have been amazing live.*


*

You're damn right it was. Brilliant match. If you've watched only 3 matches of Ospreay then you should really watch his match with Okada the day after Uprising when it comes out. Easily MOTN that night and a possible MOTYC contender.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

EliranGooner said:


> You're damn right it was. Brilliant match. If you've watched only 3 matches of Ospreay then you should really watch his match with Okada the day after Uprising when it comes out. Easily MOTN that night and a possible MOTYC contender.


Oh I am definitely gonna watch the match vs. Okada. Can't wait to watch that one. :mark:

And I actually just watched couple more of his matches!

*Roderick Strong vs. Will Ospreay* from PROGRESS Chapter 19 Super Strong Style Tournament, and thought it was great. It starts with Roddy beating the shit out of Ospreay, and that is very much most of the match. And it's great. Then the crowd starts pissing Roddy off w/ their "Shitty Little Boots" chants, and he beats Ospreay a little more. Ospreay makes for a great underdog. A fucking great match. *****1/4*

*Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.* from the same show was also amazing. ZSJ does his usual great arm work, and Ospreay sells it well. And like I mentioned, Ospreay makes for a GREAT underdog. He sells & bumps his ass off, and his facial expressions are on point. The guy is phenomenal and so is this match. *****1/4*

So that's a YES for both matches. Will F'N Ospreay is amazing. He will no doubt end up pretty high on my WOTY list once the year is done.


----------



## KingKicks

I was honestly on my feet for the entirety of Styles/Scurll/Ospreay. I thought it was going to be good, but it was so freaking great.

I was talking to a mate just yesterday about the great year Ospreay is having. Can't wait to see how his matches at BOLA turned out.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Will Ospreay is down as my breakout star of the year this year. Dude's so young yet he is so talented and this year, he's been smashing out MOTYC after MOTYC and been earning a lot of respect. He is especially great to see live and I wish him all the best, guy is gonna be a major star in the future. Have him pegged down to be IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion one day.


----------



## flag sabbath

Not gonna argue with the praise for Ospreay, but Scurll was the star of that 3 way, and I had him down as the weak link going in.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

NXT Women's Championship
Bayley (c) vs Sasha Banks
30 Minutes Ironman Match
NXT Takeover: Respect 10/7
****1/4*

Best WWE Match of the year.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Bayley/Sasha Banks Iron Man Match
****1/4


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

ZSJ vs Will Osprey vs Sasha Banks...

This is going to be a firefight.


Yes to both Sasha/Bayley matches. ****3/4 for Brooklyn ****1/2 for Respect.


----------



## HOJO

*NO*
Bayley(c) vs Sasha Banks Iron Man Match For The NXT Women's Championship(NXT Takeover Iron Maiden 10/7/15) - ***1/2

*YES*
Thunder Rock(Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani)(c) vs Jumonji Sisters(DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko) For The Goddesses of STARDOM Tag Team Championship(STARDOM 5 Star GP Finals 9/23/15) - ****1/4


----------



## Corey

Be sure to watch these two Ospreay offerings as well, @NastyYaffa











Guy is having a legit year.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes:

Will O'Spreay vs Marty Scurll vs AJ Styles - RPW Uprising- ****1/2
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly - RPW Uprising - ****
Sasha Banks vs Bayley - NXT Takeover Respect - ****1/4


----------



## EliranGooner

RPW Global Wars was released today including a serious MOTYC contender in Ospreay vs Okada. I recommend everybody to watch it.
I my opinion Opsreay vs Okada was ****1/2. Brilliant match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big YES to Sasha/Bayley II. That is easily one of the top-10 best matches of the year so far.


----------



## Dr. Middy

YES to Sasha Banks vs Bayley II: This one was built on a foundation of incredible storytelling and emotion. It was a rollercoaster all the way till the end, and although I think their Brooklyn match was a tick better, this was still a fantastic match. ****1/2


----------



## dezpool

I don't know who is having the better break out year between Mike Bailey and Will Ospreay. Amazing 2015 for both guys so far.


----------



## NakNak

*YES* to Gable & Jordan vs Corbin & Rhyno, but that match was the shit IMO. ****** (i'm overrating, I know, but this match deserves to be watched for JJ & Gable performances alone). I think i'm gonna be the only one having this as a MOTYC, but whatever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No to Sasha vs Bayley Ironman match. **** 


It was great but doesn't enter MOTYC territory for me. The Brooklyn match does. I'll go ****1/2 for that one.


----------



## Saintpat

Absolutely 100 percent yes for both Sasha-Bayley matches. 

Also, anyone think Roddy-Okada from Field of Honor rates a mention?


----------



## flag sabbath

Saintpat said:


> Anyone think Roddy-Okada from Field of Honor rates a mention?


Not for my money. Roddy was great as always, but Okada phoned this one in so soon after the G1.


----------



## Zatiel

I agree with Flag. The outside-the-ring stuff was goofy (backbreakers onto PLASTIC!), and by mid-match they were doing a fairly standard Okada match. Disappointed me as the two are capable of greatness together.


----------



## PeepShow

My current top 10 for the year. I don't watch too much other than WWE, so it might be a bit skewed. 

Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) |* ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) | *****3/4*
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble) | *****1/2*
Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) | *****1/2*
Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Respect) | *****1/2*
Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania) | *****1/2*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) | *****1/4*
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor (NXT Takeover: Rival) | *****1/4*
Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (WWE Elimination Chamber) | *****1/4*
Cesaro vs. John Cena (Raw - June 29th) | *****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES to *Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roddy & The Bucks) vs. Euro Trash (Scurll, End & ZSJ)* from PWG BOLA Stage One. Great mix of characters & great wrestlers combined with a really hot crowd = Greatness. The 2nd best 6-man tag I've seen this year, just behind Styles & The Bucks vs. Okada & RPG Vice.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to:

Sasha Banks vs. Bailey - NXT Takeover Respect ****3/4

Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno - NXT Takeover Respect ****1/4


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

AJ Styles/Kazuchika Okada - King Of Pro Wrestling (NJPW) - ****1/2


----------



## Bruce L

YES to Bayley/Sasha from TakeOver: Respect. Not as good as the Brooklyn match, but an Ironman match (even a 30-minute one) that flies by like this one did is definitely an achievement worthy of recognition. Shout-outs as well to both Dusty Tag Classic semifinals. Teams Gable-Jordan and Dawson-Wilder definitely earned my interest with their work here.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

No to Sasha vs Bayley on any event because they can't even touch what Okada and Styles have done alone this year. Shinsuke Nakamura has had phenomenal matches with multiple people. 

For match of the year you have to take personal bias out of it. This Sasha shit has people talking like she's the best wrestler ever just because she's the first WWE woman who is consistently booked well and can wrestle. She's not at the level of the top guys in this business and neither are her matches.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Japanese Puroresu said:


> For match of the year you have to take personal bias out of it. This Sasha shit has people talking like she's the best wrestler ever just because she's the first WWE woman who is consistently booked well and can wrestle. She's not at the level of the top guys in this business and neither are her matches.


Bias? It's called taste, different people have different tastes. For example, I think Kazuchika Okada will NEVER be as good a wrestler as Sasha is nowadays. So...I don't know about wrestling, huh?


----------



## kimino

@daron Its bias, your taste is based on the lack of competition and the gap of Sasha with other divas and the WWE product in general, Okada is way better than Sasha lol.

And dont get so defensive with the "i dont know about wrestling" he didnt meant it like that. Even when you usually overrate most of the "good" matches.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Fighter Daron said:


> Bias? It's called taste, different people have different tastes. For example, I think Kazuchika Okada will NEVER be as good a wrestler as Sasha is nowadays. So...I don't know about wrestling, huh?


There is absolutely no objective way you can say Sasha is at Okada's level in any capacity. You mention "taste" which is subjective but the honest to God truth is that sounds absurdly ignorant on so many levels. From bumping, to selling, to career longevity and difference in opposition there is no way you can actually say Sasha is better than Okada or will never be as good as Sasha or even refuse to acknowledge he absolutely destroys her in every aspect of wrestling.

I much prefer Tanahashi over almost the entire rest of pro wrestling, but I cans imply acknowledge that AJ Styles and Roderick Strong are having much better years than he is. They've also had better matches consistently.

I haven't even gone into the fact we're talking MATCH OF THE YEAR and my point is people are BIAS towards their easy accessibility of WWE content, their first real immersion into good women's wrestling, and the fact she's one of the few women in WWE history to be booked consistently as the top of her division and everyone is eating that stuff up like it's somehow turning her into a superstar among the rest of the business.

This isn't anything new to pro wrestling just WWE, and that's why people love her, even if she's really good. Natalya is a great wrestler with terrible booking, and quite honestly she never received 1/10th of the praise Sasha does yet she's had to work with much worse talent.

Sasha's good, in fact she's really good. She's not Okada, and there is no objective or subjective front you could argue to have a coherent or logical reasoning without sounding out of your mind.

TL;DR you are biased, that is your taste. It's biased.


----------



## Concrete

Well Sasha IS better than Okada. Partially because Okada isn't THAT good. Don't let your bias get in the way of acknowledging that.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Japanese Puroresu said:


> There is absolutely no objective way you can say Sasha is at Okada's level in any capacity. You mention "taste" which is subjective but the honest to God truth is that sounds absurdly ignorant on so many levels. From bumping, to selling, to career longevity and difference in opposition there is no way you can actually say Sasha is better than Okada or will never be as good as Sasha or even refuse to acknowledge he absolutely destroys her in every aspect of wrestling.
> 
> I much prefer Tanahashi over almost the entire rest of pro wrestling, but I cans imply acknowledge that AJ Styles and Roderick Strong are having much better years than he is. They've also had better matches consistently.
> 
> I haven't even gone into the fact we're talking MATCH OF THE YEAR and my point is people are BIAS towards their easy accessibility of WWE content, their first real immersion into good women's wrestling, and the fact she's one of the few women in WWE history to be booked consistently as the top of her division and everyone is eating that stuff up like it's somehow turning her into a superstar among the rest of the business.
> 
> This isn't anything new to pro wrestling just WWE, and that's why people love her, even if she's really good. Natalya is a great wrestler with terrible booking, and quite honestly she never received 1/10th of the praise Sasha does yet she's had to work with much worse talent.
> 
> Sasha's good, in fact she's really good. She's not Okada, and there is no objective or subjective front you could argue to have a coherent or logical reasoning without sounding out of your mind.
> 
> TL;DR you are biased, that is your taste. It's biased.


Okada is a great worker because he has matches with a hundred nearfalls, ok. That's the objective way to look at wrestling.

I've seen Okada wrestle since he returned to NJPW in 2012 and I can tell you I've never enjoyed one of his matches as much as I enjoyed Sasha's match against Bailey last week.

And it's not because Sasha is the best wrestler in the world, in fact, she's not, but she's really good at wrestling and I think Okada is barely decent being kind.

Listen man, what you say or think is not the truth, and don't try to discard my opinion because I only watch WWE because that's bullshit, I've been watching NJPW since 2010 and I've seen a lot of classic matches from Japan, and Okada is not good in my opinion, he's bland, he has no expressions, he just does moves in the ring one after the other, he's the japanese Randy Orton.


----------



## Concrete

MAJOR DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OKADA AND BANKS:

Okada, most NJPW main eventers really, makes choices that prevent matches from being "epic". Matches built to elicit that reaction.
Banks makes choices that elevate matches to epic. The Bailey matches were probably supposed to be "epic" but I would argue that the Lynch match was not supposed to be that (Not to say it was meant to be GREAT)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Concrete said:


> Well Sasha IS better than Okada. Partially because Okada isn't THAT good. Don't let your bias get in the way of acknowledging that.


:surprise:



Fighter Daron said:


> Okada is a great worker because he has matches with a hundred nearfalls, ok. That's the objective way to look at wrestling.
> 
> I've seen Okada wrestle since he returned to NJPW in 2012 and I can tell you I've never enjoyed one of his matches as much as I enjoyed Sasha's match against Bailey last week.
> 
> And it's not because Sasha is the best wrestler in the world, in fact, she's not, but she's really good at wrestling and I think Okada is barely decent being kind.
> 
> Listen man, what you say or think is not the truth, and don't try to discard my opinion because I only watch WWE because that's bullshit, I've been watching NJPW since 2010 and I've seen a lot of classic matches from Japan, and Okada is not good in my opinion, he's bland, he has no expressions, he just does moves in the ring one after the other, he's the japanese Randy Orton.


I'm not going to get into a pissing contest and who's watched what, it's not even relevant to this discussion. You claim matches with a hundred near falls, yeah some of them have a lot of near falls. So do the majority of wrestling matches. The difference is that in some of Okada's matches a series of pinfalls is utilized to show their spirit. While there may be just as many in a Sasha Banks match they are just utilized over an entire match instead of one segment.

Saying Okada is barely decent is pure ignorance. He's a phenomenal worker, I already went over bumps, and selling. Last night the calf slicer sequence with Styles he sold it like a champ to where you believed for a second he was gonna tap out.

Also Okada is in bigger profile matches because he's a better worker, don't get it twisted. Headlining NXT For a women's gimmick is great but that shit isn't flying on the main roster when you actually have to generate viewers and buyers for a profit.

I'm not trying to discard your opinion, but you still haven't backed it up with any form of objective reasoning. I am *glad* you think Sasha is good, but you're basically short selling one of the best workers in the world.

Also Orton is one of the best workers alive today, you might think he's bland but anyone in wrestling who's worth their weight in this business acknowledges how good Randy Orton really is. It's pretty plain to see that even though he follows a stupid formula he's still a one of the best workers alive today.




Concrete said:


> MAJOR DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OKADA AND BANKS:
> 
> Okada, most NJPW main eventers really, makes choices that prevent matches from being "epic". Matches built to elicit that reaction.
> Banks makes choices that elevate matches to epic. The Bailey matches were probably supposed to be "epic" but I would argue that the Lynch match was not supposed to be that (Not to say it was meant to be GREAT)


Name these poor choices, because their main event scene is basically the best in the entire world. It's weird how you say they make choices that prevent their matches from being epic yet they will have the same 2 guys go at it 3 different times and produce great matches that stand on their own time and time again. Or how G1 is basically the best even in all of pro wrestling that includes these guys.

Matches are built to elicit a reaction, and Okada consistently gets that. Getting over in NXT is easy. So this isn't really a valid argument.

Anyways, Styles vs Okada at KoPW 2015 is a better match than Sasha vs Bayley 1 or 2. Better selling, better bumps, better story telling, everything made sense, fresh spots, no botching, and more importantly mattered far more for the company.

I would throw this match in for Match of the Year over either of those matches.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> Bias? It's called taste, different people have different tastes. For example, I think Kazuchika Okada will NEVER be as good a wrestler as Sasha is nowadays. *So...I don't know about wrestling, huh?*


Obviously not, in my opinion. But, wrestling is subjective. I think Okada is miles better than Sasha and Sasha wouldn't be getting this attention if women were already taken seriously. She'd still be loved but she wouldn't be treated like she's above everybody and she's a Goddess.



> Okada is a great worker because he has matches with a hundred nearfalls, ok. That's the objective way to look at wrestling.


I'd bet money that you'd say the same if I said Tanahashi was better than Sasha....despite Tanahashi being involved in the only 5* match that had only one pinfall attempt. Laughable argument.



> Anyways, Styles vs Okada at KoPW 2015 is a better match than Sasha vs Bayley 1 or 2.


I'll be pretty happy if it's > 1 because that was spectacular. I only have a handful of matches above it.

Before calling me a mark for Okada and Tanahashi, you (not you JP) should know that my MotY is O'Reilly vs. Kushida.


----------



## deathsitcom

I have no idea why in the world anybody would start an argument over the question if Banks or Okada is "objectively" better. What do you want to find out, other than who has the better taste in wrestling?

I can personally say that f.e. Styles vs Okada from KOPW made me go: well, that was really good!
whereas everything Sasha has done this year, esp the two matches against Bayley has kept me more emotionally invested than anything else in wrestling ever.
So Banks>Okada by far currently. For me.


----------



## Concrete

Fantastic stuff referencing Tanahashi vs. Suzuki. "Hey, remember that time Tanahashi DIDN'T rely on a bunch of nearfalls, was quite good and Suzuki was REAL FRIGGIN' good? Yeah that one time invalidates the argument." I'll go ahead and try and watch the Okada vs. Tanahashi series see how many don't go nearfall heavy. Actually, that sounds like a bit of a waste of everyone's time, no offense to anyone who loves those matches. 

I like how this conversation has turned a bit sexist because Daron and I have made it clear that we don't think she is this undeniable BITW yet the argument is that "She'd be loved but she wouldn't be THIS loved if WWE cared about women." Like...holy shizznit. I'm not enamored by Sasha but saying he's good is admitting some sort of bias? My lord. Carries herself in a way that few other wrestlers manage to. Trash talk game is strong. Can bump like a freak.

Mostly for Okada I find him a bit bland on occasion and has gaps in his selling from time to time. I still think Okada is good but I'm not in the "one of the best in the world" camp. All those great matches he has? Yeah, I don't view them as great matches. 

Pointing to G1, a tournament worked in opposition to most of the main event style, isn't a great point. 

Wait, Orton is great? Okay, we won't find level ground so agreeing to disagree is probably the best we'll manage.

EDIT: Your opinion doesn't need to be backed up my some objective measure. I enjoy wrestling for the wrestling and don't need "stats" or whatever to back up my thought. Same is the case with movies, musics, and games.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

If a match is great then nominate it, doesn't matter who's in it, people can say that Okada is better than Sasha Banks but that doesn't stop her for putting out great matches, I mean the match between Bayley and Sasha Banks at NXT Takeover Respect told a fantastic story with great emotion which is why people are nominating it.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Also Okada is in bigger profile matches because he's a better worker, don't get it twisted. Headlining NXT For a women's gimmick is great but that shit isn't flying on the main roster when you actually have to generate viewers and buyers for a profit.


We're not talking about that, if this were relevant when talking about someone's inring ability, Hogan would be the best worker of all time.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Also Orton is one of the best workers alive today, you might think he's bland but anyone in wrestling who's worth their weight in this business acknowledges how good Randy Orton really is. It's pretty plain to see that even though he follows a stupid formula he's still a one of the best workers alive today.


Yes, Orton is a great athlete and technically sound, just like Okada. But they are also bland and boring, it's possible to have both things.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Or how G1 is basically the best even in all of pro wrestling that includes these guys.


Again, you're talking like you have the truth, but you haven't, I watched the G1 from the first match to the finals and I suffered, yeah, there were some good matches, but there are plenty of shows better than that, for example, NXT Takeover Respect.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Matches are built to elicit a reaction, and Okada consistently gets that. Getting over in NXT is easy. So this isn't really a valid argument.


You can't say Okada gets that, because he doesn't elicit any reaction in me.



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Anyways, Styles vs Okada at KoPW 2015 is a better match than Sasha vs Bayley 1 or 2. Better selling, better bumps, *better story telling,* everything made sense, fresh spots, no botching, and more importantly mattered far more for the company.


:lol 

Yeah?, tell me what's the great story behind the match?

In the NXT match we had two girls who wanna prove they're the better woman, we had the little girl being involved, all the four horsewomen stuff, and then, Bailey punishing Sasha's hand against the stairs just like Sasha did to her in their previous encounter, the way Bailey stomped Sasha when she was trying to submit her, just like Sasha did to her in Brooklyn...


----------



## BillThompson

Nothing makes art more draining of an experience than when someone decides to tell others they are ignorant for having a different opinion about something that is entirely subjective. There's no discussion to be had with someone who states, "You're biased if you think differently than me and have a different opinion then me. My opinion is right, yours is wrong, for you to think different than I do is pure ignorance" Get the heck out of here with that weak as all be argument. Lowest common denominator right there.


----------



## deathsitcom

From the Onion:

"LOS ANGELES—George Himmelsbaugh, 32, was informed Tuesday that he was incorrect in enjoying a thing he had been deriving pleasure from for many years. Authorities in the field informed Himmelsbaugh that, although he believes his appreciation of the thing to be a matter of subjective personal taste, any positive feelings or satisfaction taken from this are by definition erroneous. Furthermore, sources reported, Himmelsbaugh does not in fact enjoy the thing, but has merely been convinced that he does by the influence of others who also claim to enjoy the thing but who must be insane or developmentally disabled if they actually do. Himmelsbaugh has responded to the information by endeavoring to enjoy the correct things in the future."


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Concrete said:


> Fantastic stuff referencing Tanahashi vs. Suzuki. "Hey, remember that time Tanahashi DIDN'T rely on a bunch of nearfalls, was quite good and Suzuki was REAL FRIGGIN' good? Yeah that one time invalidates the argument." I'll go ahead and try and watch the Okada vs. Tanahashi series see how many don't go nearfall heavy. Actually, that sounds like a bit of a waste of everyone's time, no offense to anyone who loves those matches.


I can only laugh. They cater to the fans. Fans like near falls. The point is he (and Okada) doesn't *have* to rely on near falls for drama.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Fighter Daron said:


> We're not talking about that, if this were relevant when talking about someone's inring ability, Hogan would be the best worker of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Orton is a great athlete and technically sound, just like Okada. But they are also bland and boring, it's possible to have both things.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're talking like you have the truth, but you haven't, I watched the G1 from the first match to the finals and I suffered, yeah, there were some good matches, but there are plenty of shows better than that, for example, NXT Takeover Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't say Okada gets that, because he doesn't elicit any reaction in me.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Yeah?, tell me what's the great story behind the match?
> 
> In the NXT match we had two girls who wanna prove they're the better woman, we had the little girl being involved, all the four horsewomen stuff, and then, Bailey punishing Sasha's hand against the stairs just like Sasha did to her in their previous encounter, the way Bailey stomped Sasha when she was trying to submit her, just like Sasha did to her in Brooklyn...


The slot in which Okada wrestles is definitely relevant because main events are not booked the same as other matches on the card. Hulk Hogan IS one of the best workers of all time. He's not the most technical but if you watch Hogan in Japan the guy can clearly work. You talk about eliciting a reaction and story telling, Hogan is one of the best. Period.

Your opinion of bland and boring doesn't change the fact they're two of the best workers in the world skill for skill. We're not talking just athletics.

The issue with you saying Respect being better than the ENTIRETY of G1 undermines the fact that just by raw amount of matches it's almost impossible for a singular NXT event to supersede all the great match in G1. That doesn't mean an NXT event can't be amazing, they're always good. My whole point of bringing in G1 is Okada has to have matches with everyone in G1 so it's not just main event players.

Your personal reaction to Okada doesn't mean a thing honestly. That's my entire point. You're being biased. I don't like Randy Orton either and he's boring yet he consistently gets reactions.

As for story behind the match? The fact that AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada has been a rivalry for 2 years. Their last match was to determine who was the top ace in the company and who will main event Wrestle Kingdom.

As for your "story" what happens in ring isn't a literal story. It's a representation of the struggles in which the combatants have gone through and it's the climax of their story. It's not direct representation even though they allow spots.

Lastly, NJPW doesn't need to utilize children to try and get their people over. "Getting back" at Sasha is so amazing because she couldn't have thought of a more unique way of showing how she's better now. Or how the ref didn't restart the match and continued a count out. The early botches in the match, or how illogical Sasha tapping in the end was because it was really the first time she even worked the arm and the kicking to the head was really the first time she focused the head all match. So great psychology being utilize, using an armbar/headkick for a submission where you worked on Sasha's hand. Excellent ring psychology.



BillThompson said:


> Nothing makes art more draining of an experience than when someone decides to tell others they are ignorant for having a different opinion about something that is entirely subjective. There's no discussion to be had with someone who states, "You're biased if you think differently than me and have a different opinion then me. My opinion is right, yours is wrong, for you to think different than I do is pure ignorance" Get the heck out of here with that weak as all be argument. Lowest common denominator right there.



Wrestling isn't purely subjective. You can break down skill sets and attributes. Whether or nor someone enjoys someones work is subjective. You can also objective break down matches as to why they should or shouldn't be candidates for match of the year due to obvious flaws. Someone botching a spot isn't subjective. 

If you're referring me as the lowest common denominator I'm the only one here with a coherent argument and isn't grasping at straws.


----------



## It's Yersel!

YES to Sasha vs Bayley from Takeover: Respect


----------



## flag sabbath

Without wishing to get all topical.... 

*Okada vs Styles:* Naturally this was well laid out & athletically supreme. But it took them a good long while to really spark the crowd - to make a depleted & uncharacteristically tepid Sumo Hall forget that they'd seen it all before & knew exactly where it was going. Okada's agonised desperation in clawing to escape the calf killer was terrific & suddenly had the faithful fearing a cruel twist. The overly complicated finishing sequence was less effective ****3/4*

Btw, how useless do Chaos (especially Shinskay given his current beef with Anderson) look when BC are running riot at ringside during their top guy's title defences? 

*Bayley vs Banks:* Amazing match, easily WWE MotY. The final 10 minutes had me as captivated as I've been by wrestling all year. If you'd rather get hung up on a few moments of sloppiness than caught up in the drama & struggle, you have my sympathy *****1/2*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Okada vs Styles was good but definitely didn't top Sasha/Bayley 1 for me. I wouldn't even recommend it as a MotYC. **** at most. Some stupidly contrived spots can really take me out of some matches.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

flag sabbath said:


> Without wishing to get all topical....
> 
> *Okada vs Styles:* Naturally this was well laid out & athletically supreme. But it took them a good long while to really spark the crowd - to make a depleted & uncharacteristically tepid Sumo Hall forget that they'd seen it all before & knew exactly where it was going. Okada's agonised desperation in clawing to escape the calf killer was terrific & suddenly had the faithful fearing a cruel twist. The overly complicated finishing sequence was less effective ****3/4*
> 
> Btw, how useless do Chaos (especially Shinskay given his current beef with Anderson) look when BC are running riot at ringside during their top guy's title defences?
> 
> *Bayley vs Banks:* Amazing match, easily WWE MotY. The final 10 minutes had me as captivated as I've been by wrestling all year. If you'd rather get hung up on a few moments of sloppiness than caught up in the drama & struggle, you have my sympathy *****1/2*


I agree that the finish was a little over the top, which is why initially I didn't want to give it 5 stars. Then I realized the work rate was probably the best of their entire series. The finishing series isn't so bad, but it could have been a little better, but it's honestly not going to be able to top the submission sequence.

I disagree that Chaos looks weak. They're not heel like BC. 

The botches being blatant and two workers who don't make up for them is a problem. The drama was fabricated from a referee mistake and getting cheap heat from Izzy. Ive said it' another thread, that small package finish would have been perfect for a last second win. Bayley didn't work Sasha's arm or head yet that was what caused her to tap? It wasn't a logical finish for what was happening in the match.



AT&T Stadium said:


> Okada vs Styles was good but definitely didn't top Sasha/Bayley 1 for me. I wouldn't even recommend it as a MotYC. **** at most. Some stupidly contrived spots can really take me out of some matches.


Disagree on stupidly contrived spots, I thoroughly enjoyed the match more than most people I guess.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*YES*


Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher, PWG BOLA 2015 Stage Two

****1/2


----------



## Fighter Daron

Someone tell me please what is "workrate" exactly and why is it that important when evaluating a match.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> Someone tell me please what is "workrate" exactly and why is it that important when evaluating a match.


I kind of agree on the second part. After Bayley/Sasha II, I said to myself "omg botches and some slow stuff at beginning" but tbh, I was so over it by the end that the next day, that I felt that it didn't take that much away from it. I can only compare it to Punk/Cena where they fucked up sometimes but w/e because it's five fucking stars imo. The botched sunset flip (it was really bad and disrupted the flow) and the slowness for the first ten or so minutes can't take that much away from it because the storytelling in the middle/end is so fantastic. The only thing is, I'd probably skip the first ten minutes if I went to rewatch it so it does somewhat take it down for me. I give that match ****1/4 and right on the edge of ****1/2.


----------



## flag sabbath

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I agree that the finish was a little over the top, which is why initially I didn't want to give it 5 stars. Then I realized the work rate was probably the best of their entire series. The finishing series isn't so bad, but it could have been a little better, but it's honestly not going to be able to top the submission sequence.
> 
> I disagree that Chaos looks weak. They're not heel like BC.
> 
> The botches being blatant and two workers who don't make up for them is a problem. The drama was fabricated from a referee mistake and getting cheap heat from Izzy. Ive said it' another thread, that small package finish would have been perfect for a last second win. Bayley didn't work Sasha's arm or head yet that was what caused her to tap? It wasn't a logical finish for what was happening in the match.
> 
> Disagree on stupidly contrived spots, I thoroughly enjoyed the match more than most people I guess.


Sasha quit because she was getting her fingers bent back & head stomped in after 30 furious minutes. That's good enough for me. I'm pretty certain AJ hadn't targeted Okada's leg before the calf killer, but the fans clearly bought it as a potential finisher, which is what made the sequence so memorable. 

Chaos being tweeners or whatever they are doesn't explain them sitting back and letting BC triple team Okada behind the ref's back. And I don't really get your objections to Izzy & the ref's involvement when they're pretty much parallel to what Bullet Club's interference is designed to achieve.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

flag sabbath said:


> Sasha quit because she was getting her fingers bent back & head stomped in after 30 furious minutes. That's good enough for me. I'm pretty certain AJ hadn't targeted Okada's leg before the calf killer, but the fans clearly bought it as a potential finisher, which is what made the sequence so memorable.
> 
> Chaos being tweeners or whatever they are doesn't explain them sitting back and letting BC triple team Okada behind the ref's back. And I don't really get your objections to Izzy & the ref's involvement when they're pretty much parallel to what Bullet Club's interference is designed to achieve.


 he also worked the leg for a solid 2 minutes before that sequence.

The primary difference is it's easy to use a child to garner heat and it's not putting the responsibility of the match on the workers in ring.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

flag sabbath said:


> Sasha quit because she was getting her fingers bent back & head stomped in after 30 furious minutes. That's good enough for me. I'm pretty certain AJ hadn't targeted Okada's leg before the calf killer, but the fans clearly bought it as a potential finisher, which is what made the sequence so memorable.
> 
> Chaos being tweeners or whatever they are doesn't explain them sitting back and letting BC triple team Okada behind the ref's back. And I don't really get your objections to Izzy & the ref's involvement when they're pretty much parallel to what Bullet Club's interference is designed to achieve.


Also don't forget Bayley did quite a bit of damage to Sasha's hand which prevented Sasha fully locking in the Bank Statement, and when Bayley went all Zack Sabre Jr on Sasha, she was gonna give up no matter what.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Also don't forget Bayley did quite a bit of damage to Sasha's hand which prevented Sasha fully locking in the Bank Statement, and when Bayley went all Zack Sabre Jr on Sasha, she was gonna give up no matter what.


It messed up Sasha's backcracker as well. Sasha did a very good job at making it clear that the work on the arm would be her downfall in those last 10 minutes.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Remember the submission she was in was an armbar, so it's not going to directly effect the hand even if she's squeezing it's not gong t be that bad.


----------



## flag sabbath

Japanese Puroresu said:


> he also worked the leg for a solid 2 minutes before that sequence.


Just watched Okada vs Styles again. There was no leg work prior to the calf killer sequence, so you either made that up or imagined it. Either way you're letting your bias get the better of you.


----------



## Rah

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I agree that the finish was a little over the top, which is why initially I didn't want to give it 5 stars. Then I realized the work rate was probably the best of their entire series. The finishing series isn't so bad, but it could have been a little better, but it's honestly not going to be able to top the submission sequence.
> 
> I disagree that Chaos looks weak. They're not heel like BC.
> 
> The botches being blatant and two workers who don't make up for them is a problem. The drama was fabricated from a referee mistake and getting cheap heat from Izzy. Ive said it' another thread, that small package finish would have been perfect for a last second win. Bayley didn't work Sasha's arm or head yet that was what caused her to tap? It wasn't a logical finish for what was happening in the match.


*1)* A small package wouldn't be decisive enough, and would be a spit in the face of their story.

*2)* Sasha's fingers _had_ been injured across the entire duration. A minute before the end, Sasha had the Banks' Statement locked in, and grasping at her wrist to maintain the hold. A grip she had to apply, because her fingers were too injured to hold adequately. If you will, that's also a neat call back to the previous match, when Bayley was in that role.

*3)* AJ Styles, from what I have seen of him, is exactly what you critiqued Sasha's heat for. The only difference is that Sasha can get over as a heel. Moreover, if that heat is cheap, why is that a bad thing?

*4)* If you're getting kicked in the head, why do you need to have the head worked on? If you're trapped in a painful hold, previous limb work done or not (it was, btw), with no means of escape, and someone's boot is crashing into your skull you're going to give up. *The entire spot was the culmination of a long build* from Bayley's start as being too meek and too nice to succeed. She was taken advantage of and could never come up trumps. Here, though, Bayley met Sasha with her own viciousness and triumphed. Granted, the kicks weren't as visceral as one may hope, but the drama of the spot was there.




Fighter Daron said:


> Someone tell me please what is "workrate" exactly and why is it that important when evaluating a match.


Basically a term used to define how much action is in a match. Heavy workrate matches are go-go-go with little to no rest. Wrestling needs context for the action to matter. There has to be build and there has to be pauses to allow emphasis. That said, workrate isn't the be all and end all. Either side of the spectrum can work. Heavy workrate matches can work, but the tipping point to senseless spotfests isn't far off.

If anyone wants an in-depth look into the term, there's a great post (in a great thread) here.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

flag sabbath said:


> Just watched Okada vs Styles again. There was no leg work prior to the calf killer sequence, so you either made that up or imagined it. Either way you're letting your bias get the better of you.


He worked the entire move twice IIRC before they even threatened with Okada tapping. It was like 4 minutes of working on that single leg.

edit: Just watched it, it was shorter than I recalled it but I wasn't timing the match when I watched it. The sequenced seemed much longer, probably because of Okada's selling. Which I've stated was really good in this whole thread. Way to make myself feel better about my original convictions.



Rah said:


> *1)* A small package wouldn't be decisive enough, and would be a spit in the face of their story.
> 
> *2)* Sasha's fingers _had_ been injured across the entire duration. A minute before the end, Sasha had the Banks' Statement locked in, and grasping at her wrist to maintain the hold. A grip she had to apply, because her fingers were too injured to hold adequately. If you will, that's also a neat call back to the previous match, when Bayley was in that role.
> 
> *3)* AJ Styles, from what I have seen of him, is exactly what you critiqued Sasha's heat for. The only difference is that Sasha can get over as a heel. Moreover, if that heat is cheap, why is that a bad thing?
> 
> *4)* If you're getting kicked in the head, why do you need to have the head worked on? If you're trapped in a painful hold, previous limb work done or not (it was, btw), with no means of escape, and someone's boot is crashing into your skull you're going to give up. *The entire spot was the culmination of a long build* from Bayley's start as being too meek and too nice to succeed. She was taken advantage of and could never come up trumps. Here, though, Bayley met Sasha with her own viciousness and triumphed. Granted, the kicks weren't as visceral as one may hope, but the drama of the spot was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a term used to define how much action is in a match. Heavy workrate matches are go-go-go with little to no rest. Wrestling needs context for the action to matter. There has to be build and there has to be pauses to allow emphasis. That said, workrate isn't the be all and end all. Either side of the spectrum can work. Heavy workrate matches can work, but the tipping point to senseless spotfests isn't far off.
> 
> If anyone wants an in-depth look into the term, there's a great post (in a great thread) here.


1. When has tapping ever been decisive in wrestling when your finisher is a damn suplex?

2. Cool callback

3. Don't know how Styles is the same as Sasha. Styles got over on his own no matter where he's at. Even in New Japan he's done it on his own. Cheap heat is used when workers can't work. The difference between Izzy is BC is BC isnt something people will sympathize for. Bullet Club is just a heel faction. They don't use a fan of Okada to get them or AJ Styles heat. I don't know if that's your relation between them.

4. Psychology matters, especially in the position they were in. The shoulder and arm from the ARMBAR were much more of a factor. Wrestlers are constantly hit in the head and they constantly withstand it, in fact they go until they're "out" and never tap to any strikes.

5. I never said work rate was the end all be all, I said it was the best of the series. I also stated Okada was a better seller which is true. If you want me to break it down further I can.

That post has some good points and some terrible points. Work rate absolutely matters and can build the drama in the match. It's definitely not lazy to use it when it very much has something to do with the match. With high work rate you can still sell, and still build, show character or sell in between moves.

If we used terms like that post nothing would have ever surpassed 1940s and 50's wrestling. It's like the evolution of the sport just doesn't happen when you talk like that.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I have to add another post as to the whole work rate thing. This actually bothered me enough to get back on and rant. Wrestlers will say things like work rate doesn't matter and it doesn't allow selling or whatever. That's complete and utter BS. Wrestling is a show, and I can easily equate it to being like a movie. Go watch Mad Max Fury Road, and nobody is going to complain about drama or selling in that movie yet almost the entire movie is an action sequence. So why the hell can't that happen in pro wrestling? I'll tell you why, because a bunch of old guys are set in their ways about what wrestling is. Sometimes Wrestling is a good slow build drama, other times it's an action film at the forefront. You can't just bottle the entire work into a box that's defined just because it's how you prefer it.

Now you can take the two types of movies and how the actors ACTED and what makes them different and who had a better performance, that's what we're doing here and I don't think anyone can honestly say Sasha is a better than Okada. One of them has been at the top of the world in his respected industry for a while and now Sasha is coming into her own, but best newcomer doesn't mean she's the best at what she does. This is the reality of all of this.

TL;DR Okada and Styles are better actors than Sasha vs Bayley in their respective series. The biggest difference is Sasha vs Bayley had a better preview for the match and it was new to this audience.


----------



## Concrete

Using a critically acclaimed action movie is an interesting choice because it essentially points to an exception not the rule. There can be highly praised spot-heavy matches but that isn't exactly the rule of thumb. Most would fit into a "fun but not great" bucket. 

To be honest though someone who is utterly dismissive to a critique and desires a certain level of objectiveness is a little too reminiscent of Gamer Gate. 

Also, AJ Styles>Sasha Banks>Kazuchika Okada. Objectively of course.


----------



## Fighter Daron

It's great that having a girl involved in a match is an easy way to get over, but kicking out of a hundred finishers is *STORYTELLING*.


----------



## flag sabbath

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I have to add another post as to the whole work rate thing. This actually bothered me enough to get back on and rant. Wrestlers will say things like work rate doesn't matter and it doesn't allow selling or whatever. That's complete and utter BS. Wrestling is a show, and I can easily equate it to being like a movie. Go watch Mad Max Fury Road, and nobody is going to complain about drama or selling in that movie yet almost the entire movie is an action sequence. So why the hell can't that happen in pro wrestling? I'll tell you why, because a bunch of old guys are set in their ways about what wrestling is. Sometimes Wrestling is a good slow build drama, other times it's an action film at the forefront. You can't just bottle the entire work into a box that's defined just because it's how you prefer it.
> 
> Now you can take the two types of movies and how the actors ACTED and what makes them different and who had a better performance, that's what we're doing here and I don't think anyone can honestly say Sasha is a better than Okada. One of them has been at the top of the world in his respected industry for a while and now Sasha is coming into her own, but best newcomer doesn't mean she's the best at what she does. This is the reality of all of this.
> 
> TL;DR Okada and Styles are better actors than Sasha vs Bayley in their respective series. The biggest difference is Sasha vs Bayley had a better preview for the match and it was new to this audience.


To run with your movie analogy, Okada vs Styles definitely had the better executed action sequences, but Bayley vs Banks delivered a more intriguing & meaningful story with stronger, more relatable characters. The 'acting' in both was great. 

Okada and Banks' relative status in the industry should have no bearing on a direct comparison between two matches. Plenty of highly acclaimed actors have made shitty or run of the mill movies & plenty of great films have starred unknowns & newcomers. 

I get that you much preferred the IWGP bout & I respect that. I don't understand this preoccupation with trying to explain why other people liked something you didn't, especially when the reasons numerous folks have given are perfectly valid.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Meltzer's ratings for both matches

Bayley/Sasha - ****1/4
AJ/Okada - ****1/2


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> It's great that having a girl involved in a match is an easy way to get over, but kicking out of a hundred finishers is * LAZY STORYTELLING*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Air Guitar Tana said:


> Meltzer's ratings for both matches
> 
> Bayley/Sasha - ****1/4
> AJ/Okada - ****1/2


Meltzer jerks off seeing NJPW, but you could see even he didn't think Bayley/Sasha was that far behind Finisher Kickout Party Nº:56020.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fighter Daron said:


> Meltzer jerks off seeing NJPW, but you could see even he didn't think Bayley/Sasha was that far behind Finisher Kickout Party Nº:56020.


Hey man, did you even actually watch the Styles/Okada match? I watched it earlier today, and they did not even kickout from each other's finishers. Just saying. Not a great match, and didn't even come close to being as great as Sasha/Bayley, but I think it's a little unfair to call it a "finisher kickout party". Styles Clash & Rainmaker are both very protected finishers in Japan.


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> Hey man, did you even actually watch the Styles/Okada match? I watched it earlier today, and they did not even kickout from each other's finishers. Just saying. Not a great match, and didn't even come close to being as great as Sasha/Bayley, but I think it's a little unfair to call it a "finisher kickout party". Styles Clash & Rainmaker are both very protected finishers in Japan.


Man, AJ went down after the third Rainmaker, ok, nobody exactly kickout of anybody's finisher, but AJ took FOUR Rainmakers. And I know the Styles Clash is heavy protected there, the only protected finisher over there I think.

My problem isn't necessarily this match, this argument started because someone said I was biased because I thought Sasha/Bailey was better.

PD: AJ is a great worker and I have nothing against him, but I expect, AT LEAST, 3 Rainmakers and 5 High Fly Flows at the Dome.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

flag sabbath said:


> To run with your movie analogy, Okada vs Styles definitely had the better executed action sequences, but Bayley vs Banks delivered a more intriguing & meaningful story with stronger, more relatable characters. The 'acting' in both was great.
> 
> Okada and Banks' relative status in the industry should have no bearing on a direct comparison between two matches. Plenty of highly acclaimed actors have made shitty or run of the mill movies & plenty of great films have starred unknowns & newcomers.
> 
> I get that you much preferred the IWGP bout & I respect that. I don't understand this preoccupation with trying to explain why other people liked something you didn't, especially when the reasons numerous folks have given are perfectly valid.


Okada and Banks status is relevant because their expectations are much different. Okada essentially expected to carry a company where Sasha isn't. Those roles individually make up a huge difference on ones performance or how they approach their matches. Its a totally different dynamic. Now you can say Sasha and Bayley did great on their main event and I wouldn't disagree. 

I do not have a preoccupation with anything, I am just simply trying to state why it's overrated and blown out of proportion. It has nothing to do with my personal tastes. Everyone has stated valid opinions, however I am using as much objectivity as I can to show why it matters and nobody seems to care because subjectivity > objectivity. My hope is at some point there will be a middle ground, and I have already met somewhere in the middle. Nobody else really has.



Fighter Daron said:


> It's great that having a girl involved in a match is an easy way to get over, but kicking out of a hundred finishers is *STORYTELLING*.


100 finishers that never happened vs exploiting a kid who's like 10. One of them is real, one of them isn't.


----------



## BillThompson

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Wrestling isn't purely subjective. You can break down skill sets and attributes. Whether or nor someone enjoys someones work is subjective. You can also objective break down matches as to why they should or shouldn't be candidates for match of the year due to obvious flaws. Someone botching a spot isn't subjective.
> 
> If you're referring me as the lowest common denominator I'm the only one here with a coherent argument and isn't grasping at straws.


Art is entirely subjective. Has been for centuries, will be for centuries to come. Wrestling is an art form, and thus it is entirely subjective. Even a skillset is subjective. You may think someone's Dropkick is aces, while someone else may think it is terrible. That's the beauty of art, that it is different for each and every person consuming it.

Take your botching a spot example; why is a botch inherently bad? For you a botch may be terrible, but for someone else a botch may actually enhance a match or the story being told in the match.

This is high school art appreciation level stuff right here, it's not complicated. It's also not hard to understand that there's no discussion to be had when poster A states, "You're wrong, I'm right, and you're ignorant if you think otherwise" about a subjective art form. People like you make it abundantly clear why most of the good posters have left this place.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

BillThompson said:


> Art is entirely subjective. Has been for centuries, will be for centuries to come. Wrestling is an art form, and thus it is entirely subjective. Even a skillset is subjective. You may think someone's Dropkick is aces, while someone else may think it is terrible. That's the beauty of art, that it is different for each and every person consuming it.
> 
> Take your botching a spot example; why is a botch inherently bad? For you a botch may be terrible, but for someone else a botch may actually enhance a match or the story being told in the match.
> 
> This is high school art appreciation level stuff right here, it's not complicated. It's also not hard to understand that there's no discussion to be had when poster A states, "You're wrong, I'm right, and you're ignorant if you think otherwise" about a subjective art form. People like you make it abundantly clear why most of the good posters have left this place.







Match of the year, subjectively speaking I think it's the greatest match of all time. These guys are consummate professionals who know how to work to their viewers. The drama, the storytelling, the selling, the character building, the technical moves and variety! Man these guys can go!

Let's make a semantic argument about objective skill sets at their base and how they're actually subjective! There are fundamentals of wrestling with are objective, and they're objective because they're a starting point to help you get your point across while you wrestle. It's not all subjective.

If you have an opinion, you should try to back it up with objective reasoning as much as possible. "I like it because I like it" is not examined and is quite lazy and uninformed.

People like you make it abundantly clear you need to read a book and understand the English language because they can't tell the difference between objectivity and subjectivity. If people like me are why people don't come to this forum anymore it's probably because they didn't pass 6th grade reading.


----------



## mk92071

Exaggerating to radical levels in order to make a point is one of the lowest levels of argument. I agree with @BillThompson on this one. Different things are valued by different people, sometimes I hate when things look good and crisp in wrestling when that's a big plus to others. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Who's exaggerating? It's a point that I am making where nobody would consider that top level wrestling anywhere. We can all unanimously agree to it. That's my whole point, we all can see or have an objective standard of wrestling. Therefore you should be able to reason beyond that level. I understand people have different values, but actually validate the values instead of saying everything is subjective when we clearly have a premise for what's acceptable.


----------



## Lariatoh!

After the discussion in this thread I checked out Sasha v Bailey I. I stopped watching NXT about 2 months ago, but I'm wella ware of the rivalry and the huge backstory these two women have leading into this match. As far as the NXT Women's title is concerned, the lineage so far has been awesomely booked (except for Paige having to hand the title over). So Bailey being the one to dethrone Sasha is a fantastic story. For me the match gets better as it progresses. There are some really neat and innovative spots and the ending sequence is well done. 

I will say it is a great match with a great story but probably not in my top ten for the year. I would have to look back what I think made it, it could sneak in.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fighter Daron said:


> Meltzer jerks off seeing NJPW, but you could see even he didn't think Bayley/Sasha was that far behind* Finisher Kickout Party Nº:56020*.


You clearly didn't watch the match. Bias gonna bias though.


----------



## Zatiel

Yeah, I didn't love Okada/Styles, but the "kickout party" criticism is nonsense. Okada hit one Rainmaker and was clearly going to win, but Anderson pulled him out of the ring. At the end of the match he hit two more Lariats before another real Rainmaker for a clean pin. He never kicked out of the Styles Clash. Technically he didn't submit to the Calf Killer, but if we're throwing stones at not tapping in someone's hold, Bayley/Sasha (which was fun) is in trouble too.

It's actually the interference that ruined Okada/Styles for me. It's one of my big hangups. Wrestling has been around for decades. You know heel stables cheat. Okada has his own damned faction, and everyone on the NJPW roster has been screwed by the Bullet Club at this point. Why doesn't the entire locker room surround the ring and beat the crap out of the Bullet Club any time any one of them is in any match? How has management not banned these goofballs from ringside if this is a sporting competition? Wrestlers figure out how to reverse a Phoenix Splash into a Styles Clash, but not how to prevent themselves from getting hit by the guy on the outside that always cheats? It is as though the heels are the only people alive who think about this until the bell rings.

I know it's one of those things you're just supposed to accept in wrestling, but I've never been able to swallow it. Really bummed that it looks like Naito's going to get a stable that does even more of this crap.


----------



## flag sabbath

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Who's exaggerating? It's a point that I am making where nobody would consider that top level wrestling anywhere. We can all unanimously agree to it. That's my whole point, we all can see or have an objective standard of wrestling. Therefore you should be able to reason beyond that level. I understand people have different values, but actually validate the values instead of saying everything is subjective when we clearly have a premise for what's acceptable.


I'm not gonna watch the video you posted because it doesn't interest me personally (I don't watch Raw or TNA for the same reason). But a quick click reveals that 8,000 people have watched it & 74 gave it a thumbs up with only 7 thumbs down.

I'm afraid your evangelical belief in your own objectivity (which has clogged up the previous six pages) is purely subjective.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Zatiel said:


> Yeah, I didn't love Okada/Styles, but the "kickout party" criticism is nonsense. Okada hit one Rainmaker and was clearly going to win, but Anderson pulled him out of the ring. At the end of the match he hit two more Lariats before another real Rainmaker for a clean pin. He never kicked out of the Styles Clash. Technically he didn't submit to the Calf Killer, but if we're throwing stones at not tapping in someone's hold, Bayley/Sasha (which was fun) is in trouble too.
> 
> It's actually the interference that ruined Okada/Styles for me. It's one of my big hangups. Wrestling has been around for decades. You know heel stables cheat. Okada has his down damned faction, and all of NJPW is sick of the Bullet Club at this point. Why doesn't the entire locker room surround the ring and beat the crap out of the Bullet Club any time any one of them is in any match? How has management not banned these goofballs from ringside if this is a sporting competition? Wrestlers figure out how to reverse a Phoenix Splash into a Styles Clash, but not how to prevent themselves from getting hit by the guy on the outside that always cheats? It is as though the heels are the only people alive who think about this until the bell rings.
> 
> I know it's one of those things you're just supposed to accept in wrestling, but I've never been able to swallow it. Really bummed that it looks like Naito's going to get a stable that does even more of this crap.


You see, this is the type of post that had valid criticisms. It's not your style and that's okay. Although I dont think NJPW is sick of BC because their merch still sells like crazy.



flag sabbath said:


> I'm not gonna watch the video you posted because it doesn't interest me personally (I don't watch Raw or TNA for the same reason). But a quick click reveals that 8,000 people have watched it & 74 gave it a thumbs up with only 7 thumbs down.
> 
> I'm afraid your evangelical belief in your own objectivity (which has clogged up the previous six pages) is purely subjective.


You dont have to watch it, my point is that it sucks. No matter what. There are people who like backyard wrestling but I don't think anyone is going to call any of those kids good workers or wrestlers. That's my point, find a damn middle ground since we're clearly not going to resolve this. What is the middle ground? There we can objectively look at wrestling collectively and we can further this discussion. 

Also, evangelical belief in my own objectivity? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## flag sabbath

We see things very differently, which is great. I'm more than happy to leave it there and move on. Anyone seen any decent matches lately?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I thought BOLA was great, however there weren't any MOTY candidates IMO. Although I did give ZSJ vs Pentagon 4 stars. For everything that ZSJ did technically Pentagon just one uped him with violence. Suggest a watch to everyone.


----------



## Fighter Daron

AT&T Stadium said:


> You clearly didn't watch the match. Bias gonna bias though.


That was a generic for every NJPW main event lately, I already explained that this exact match didn't follow that formula (though I think that the fact that Okada needed to hit three Rainmakers to win is a bit overkill). 

But that wasn't the argument, we were comparing the matches because someone said Sasha/Bailey II couldn't be at the same level as Okada/Styles and then the argument was Sasha vs Okada. If you guys think you have failed on your argument and try to nitpick everything I said, it's ok with me because that means I won :lol


----------



## BillThompson

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Match of the year, subjectively speaking I think it's the greatest match of all time. These guys are consummate professionals who know how to work to their viewers. The drama, the storytelling, the selling, the character building, the technical moves and variety! Man these guys can go!
> 
> Let's make a semantic argument about objective skill sets at their base and how they're actually subjective! There are fundamentals of wrestling with are objective, and they're objective because they're a starting point to help you get your point across while you wrestle. It's not all subjective.
> 
> If you have an opinion, you should try to back it up with objective reasoning as much as possible. "I like it because I like it" is not examined and is quite lazy and uninformed.
> 
> People like you make it abundantly clear you need to read a book and understand the English language because they can't tell the difference between objectivity and subjectivity. If people like me are why people don't come to this forum anymore it's probably because they didn't pass 6th grade reading.


There are people who will watch that video and say it is great wrestling and they are great workers. As long as they back up their opinion there's no issue at all with said opinion. You don't have to agree with their opinion, but the mere fact that there are people who would watch something you are trying to herald as objectively awful and declare it pretty darn good shows the subjectivity of the art form of wrestling.

There is no objectivity when it comes to art, it's something that is not a part of the art form. There are theories which try to ascribe objectivity to art, but I find those to be entirely surface level and shallow takes on art that put far too much value on intent and leave the personal interpretation aspect wanting. That's why it always comes back to subjectivity, because one man's trash is another's gold, and vice versa.

When you have a match, move, spot, set, anything where one person says they see greatness, another says they see something pretty decent, and someone else says it's the worst thing they've ever seen the subjectivity of the art form has prevailed. You can continue to deny that all you want, no skin off my back if you do. You're the one who is losing out by deciding that there are objective truths to an art form where objectivity has never and will never exist.


----------



## smitlick

Could really use an amazing match right now to break up the relentless fun that these last two pages have been.


----------



## Rah

BillThompson said:


> There are people who will watch that video and say it is great wrestling and they are great workers. As long as they back up their opinion there's no issue at all with said opinion. You don't have to agree with their opinion, but the mere fact that there are people who would watch something you are trying to herald as objectively awful and declare it pretty darn good shows the subjectivity of the art form of wrestling.
> 
> There is no objectivity when it comes to art, it's something that is not a part of the art form. There are theories which try to ascribe objectivity to art, but I find those to be entirely surface level and shallow takes on art that put far too much value on intent and leave the personal interpretation aspect wanting. That's why it always comes back to subjectivity, because one man's trash is another's gold, and vice versa.
> 
> When you have a match, move, spot, set, anything where one person says they see greatness, another says they see something pretty decent, and someone else says it's the worst thing they've ever seen the subjectivity of the art form has prevailed. You can continue to deny that all you want, no skin off my back if you do. You're the one who is losing out by deciding that there are objective truths to an art form where objectivity has never and will never exist.


I don't quite think you can view the performing arts in the same vein as the visual. There's an element of objectivity to it and I think it does have to check more boxes than simply engaging/entertaining its audience. Hans Zimmer receives a lot of praise for his soundtrack work, yet I'd argue there's an objective basis to calling him poor simply because his work lies incongruous to the scene he's working with. This debate has been largely superfluous, and arguing the merit of objectivity is hardly going to be fitting, so I'll leave this as it is and pose you a simple question, Bill:

is Dragon Gate not objectively awful, then? 



smitlick said:


> Could really use an amazing match right now to break up the relentless fun that these last two pages have been.


No idea if you've seen BoLA but Will Osprey vs Mark Andrews is getting some wild reviews.


----------



## Bruce L

I'm far from done with BOLA yet, but Busick/Everett is my favorite match of the tourney so far. Sydal/Fenix is pretty good too. Neither is making my top 10, but I could see myself going ***3/4 or so for each. Still have Hero/Thatcher, Galloway/Speedball, and Ricochet/Sabre in the queue.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I watched Sasha/Bayley II again because I had to kill some time and nothing else looked appealing. I underestimated what crap the first ten minutes of this is. When they're trying to get reactions from the crowd, they get very mild ones...it's strange. **** and not a MotYC.


----------



## malek

Bruce L said:


> I'm far from done with BOLA yet, but Busick/Everett is my favorite match of the tourney so far. Sydal/Fenix is pretty good too. Neither is making my top 10, but I could see myself going ***3/4 or so for each. Still have Hero/Thatcher, Galloway/Speedball, and Ricochet/Sabre in the queue.


I loved Busick/Everett too, but how bad Cage/Aerostar was ?! Can't remember match with more botches, and somehow they managed to fit them all in just under 8 minutes


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Zack Sabre Jr./Ricochet from PWG BOLA 2015: Stage 2. 

It was interesting to watch Ricochet work a match without such a reliance on the high flying. It really added a lot to the match. I felt like the match told a good story, not something a lot of PWG matches do (and I love PWG, but it is true). Two of the best workers going today.


----------



## Bruce L

malek said:


> I loved Busick/Everett too, *but how bad Cage/Aerostar was ?! Can't remember match with more botches, and somehow they managed to fit them all in just under 8 minutes*


Didn't even bother with it, tbh; reviews were mediocre-to-bad, and I'm not particularly enamored of either guy. Good to hear I didn't miss anything, though.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Bruce L said:


> Didn't even bother with it, tbh; reviews were mediocre-to-bad, and I'm not particularly enamored of either guy. Good to hear I didn't miss anything, though.


Aero Star is wicked fun, but he botches more than the original Sin Cara did in his WWE run!


----------



## smitlick

Rah said:


> I don't quite think you can view the performing arts in the same vein as the visual. There's an element of objectivity to it and I think it does have to check more boxes than simply engaging/entertaining its audience. Hans Zimmer receives a lot of praise for his soundtrack work, yet I'd argue there's an objective basis to calling him poor simply because his work lies incongruous to the scene he's working with. This debate has been largely superfluous, and arguing the merit of objectivity is hardly going to be fitting, so I'll leave this as it is and pose you a simple question, Bill:
> 
> is Dragon Gate not objectively awful, then?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if you've seen BoLA but Will Osprey vs Mark Andrews is getting some wild reviews.


Nah honestly so behind on PWG that the last show I'd seen is the 2014 Tournament.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Bruce L said:


> Didn't even bother with it, tbh; reviews were mediocre-to-bad, and I'm not particularly enamored of either guy. Good to hear I didn't miss anything, though.


It wasnt that bad honestly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I like Aerostar. The match with Cage wasn't good but I haven't seen him botch much. Certainly don't think the Sin Cara comparison is warranted.


Andrews/Ospreay was really fun but I'm still going with Hero/Thatcher as my MOTT. Also loved the Mount Rushmore tags every night and Zack Sabre Jr vs Pentagon Jr. Pentagon Jr was probably the most over guy in the tournament :banderas


Also highly recommend Jack Evans vs Angelico from Night 2 due to Evans being godly.


----------



## Stetho

Cage/Aerostar wasn't that bad. Stop acting like spoiled brats. Botches happen. Encourage the performers instead of moking them. Jeez.


----------



## Concrete

Stetho said:


> Cage/Aerostar wasn't that bad. Stop acting like spoiled brats. Botches happen. Encourage the performers instead of moking them. Jeez.


YEAH YA RUBES!


----------



## Zatiel

Yo, Strong Vs. Thatcher 2/3 Falls from Evolve 41 was ballin'. Thatcher's arm-work was on point, maybe his best at convincingly going after the same bodypart yet or since. Strong did a great job of selling both the pain, and the frustration of the younger technician getting such an advantage over him. Thatcher was also so on point in going after Strong, methodical but driven. Dude stalked across the ring like he really wanted to knock Strong out with that next Euro. And of course, Strong was awesome at every split-second counter, because nobody kicks you while slapping the thigh better than Strong.

I'm so glad I tried out Evolve again. They've been on fire while I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Shiozaki & Miyahara vs Akiyama & Omori (AJPW, 29/8):* Strong style? Fuck that. Let's BRAWL! It's fair to say this match blindsided me as viciously as A&O's all out assault did the champs. The belts are in double peril throughout. Hot tags are extinguished as swiftly as they flare. Could there be a twist in the tail or is this gonna be a full-on steamrollering? Awesome stuff. And unless I'm forgetting something obvious, a clear contender for tag team MOTY *****1/2*


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Here is a list of this year so far of what I rated 4-1/4 or better. There are still loads that I want to watch and some that I didn't keep track of. I cut out most of the 4 star ones.

LUCHA 
9/20 trios aerostar/drago/argenis vs secta/machine rocker ****1/4
9/13 Drago/Argenis vs Hijo de pirata morgan/Gran Apache ****
4/2 Electroshock, Hijo del Pirata Morgan, Carta Brava Jr. vs. Fenix, Aerostar, Argenis ****1/4
9/18 Sombra vs Atlantis *****
1/19 Cavernario vs Cometa ****1/4
7/28 Angel de Oro vs Polvora ****1/2
10/16 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus ****1/4
5/3 Cavernario v Titan ****1/4
7/28 dragon lee vs kamaitachi ****1/4
7/13 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi ****1/4
2/8 Hijo del Perro Aguayo jr. v Myzteziz ****1/2
7/3 Averno v Myzteziz ****
3/28 Dragon lee vs Kamaitachi ****1/2 
8/9 Rey vs Myzteziz ****1/4
8/16 Virus vs Dr Cerebro ****3/4
8/14 Virus vs Guerrero Maya jr ****1/2
8/16 Guerrero Maya jr vs Black Terry ****1/2
8/30 Dragon lee vs Kamaitachi *****
8/28 Wagner/Sombra/Rush vs Atlantis/LA Park/Volador ****3/4
9/16 Cavernario vs Triton ****3/4
1/1 Flamita & Hijo de Fishman & Skyman vs Fénix & Pentagón jr & Hijo del Fantasma ****1/2
9/11 Ángel de Oro, Blue Panther & Rey Cometa vs Dragón Rojo Jr,Pólvora & Virus ****1/4

PURO
9/23 Makabe vs Ibushi ****
8/12 Styles vs Okada ****1/2
8/12 Omega vs Sydal ****1/4
9/26 Nakamura vs Goto destrction ****1/2
6/14 Hojo vs Satoruma 1 ***** 
8/4 Hojo vs Satoruma 2 ****1/2
3/31 Ishikawa v Sekimoto ****3/4
5/31 harashima v kudo **** 
5/28 STRONG BJ vs TWIN TOWERS ***** 
1/4 Nakamura v Ibushi *****
1/4 Tanahashi vs Okada *****
7/5 Styles v Okada ****3/4
9/23 Omega v Kushida ****1/4
7/5 Omega vs Kushida ****1/2
3/27 Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara ****1/4
6/7 Oreily vs Kushida *****
2/14 Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****1/2
4/29 Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi vs. Keisuke Ishii and Shigehiro Irie ****1/2
8/29 Akiyama/Omori vs Miyahara/Shiozaki *****
NJPW G1 List


Spoiler



NJPW G1 Climax
Day 1 7/20
Ibushi vs Tanahashi ****1/2
Shibata vs Styles ****1/4
Day 2
Shibata vs Naito ****
Day 5 7/26
Styles vs Ibushi ****1/2
Naito vs Tanahashi ****1/4
Shibata vs Ibushi ****1/2
Day 10 8/4
Nakamura vs Goto ****
Ishii vs Nagata ****1/4
Day 12 8/7
Kojima vs Goto ****
Day 13 8/8
Shibata vs Tanahashi ****3/4
Day 14 8/9
Goto vs Ishii ****1/2 
Day 16 8/12
Elgin vs Goto ***1/2 
Okada vs Nagata **** 
Honma vs Ishii ****1/4
Day 17 8/13
Styles vs Tanahashi ****3/4
Day 18 8/14
Elgin vs Ishii ****1/4
Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
Final 8/15
Tanahashi vs Nakamura *****
Kushida vs Ricochet ****



USA
6/17 Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma ****1/4
8/28 Fenix vs Matt Sydal BOLA 15 night 1 ****1/2
8/28 Mt. Rushmore 2.0 vs Euro-trash ****
8/29 Bucks/Super Dragon vs Busick/Everett/Lee ****3/4
8/30 Bailey vs Ospreay ****
8/30 Bailey vs End ****
8/28 Baretta vs Lee ****
8/29 Everett vs Busick ****1/4
8/30 Lee vs Scurll ****
8/30 Mt. Rushmore 2.0 vs Ricochet/Swann/Fenix/Angelico ****1/2
8/5 Mil Muertes vs Prince Puma ****1/2
3/29Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns ****1/2
2/22 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns ****1/4
1/25 Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena ****1/4
7/6 Cesaro vs Cena ****1/4
10/7 Sasha Banks vs Bayley ****1/4
3/18 Mil Muertes vs Fenix ****3/4
7/11 strong vs sabre ****1/4
8/5 Pentagon vs Vampiro ****1/4

EURO
7/14 Ospreay vs Sydal ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*PROGRESS Chapter 19*
Zack Sabre Jr vs. Tommaso Ciampa ******

Zack Sabre Jr vs. Will Ospreay *****¼*


----------



## NakNak

*PROGRESS Chapter 20 - Thunderbastard Beyond Thunderbastard*
Will Ospreay vs Jimmy Havoc ****1/4
I'm a sucker for underdog stories, and Havoc is a crazy motherfucker. I loved this. I want both of these guys on Lucha Underground NOW!


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Stage Three*
Pentagon Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr ****
Nice match between 2 submission specialists. Pentagon is a great talent, shame that he is underutilized in AAA. Sabre Jr has one of the best Uppercuts in the business right now (after Cesaro, of course). Great showcase.


----------



## Fighter Daron

BIG YES to:

Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Hell in a Cell 25/10 ****1/2
Roman Reigns Vs Bray Wyatt – WWE Hell in a Cell 25/10 ****3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Big NO to Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt **1/4


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Big NO to anything from last night lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld

Fighter Daron said:


> BIG YES to:
> 
> Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Hell in a Cell 25/10 ****1/2
> Roman Reigns Vs Bray Wyatt – WWE Hell in a Cell 25/10 ****3/4


I second him.

The only difference is that I like Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar, a little bit more, but both great matches... so yes for both.


----------



## darkclaudio

No
Young Bucks vs Taguchi & Dorada - Road To Power Struggle **1/2
Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley - Road To Power Struggle **3/4
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt - Hell In A Cell ***
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar - Hell In A Cell ***


----------



## almostfamous

YES Taker vs Brock ****1/4 This match was just badass and epic in an era that is anything but.
NO Roman vs Wyatt ***3/4 Good match. Missing something.


----------



## fiddlecastro

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Big NO to Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt **1/4


even that's generous.


----------



## ZEROVampire

LOL, NO to All Hell in a Cell PPV matches


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to: 

Roman Reigns Vs Kevin Owens Vs Dolph Ziggler Vs Alberto Del Río WWE Raw 26/10 ****1/2


----------



## Rah

Still with less names than WWE's performance centre, it's the monthly Best of 2015 list:





*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 52 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 41 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 16 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 8 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 8 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 25 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 12 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 6 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 8 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 15 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 5 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs Karl Anderson (NJPW 07/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 10/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 8 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 7 ||
Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/08) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs Time Splitters (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
Thunder Rock vs Jumonji Sisters (Stardom 23/09) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (AJPW 29/08) || YES = 1 ||


*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 5 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 6 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 11 ||*
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 3 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 4 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
The Devastation Corporation vs Princess Kimber Lee & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara Storming The Castle) || YES = 1 ||
Los Güeros del Cielo vs The Young Bucks (PWG Threemendous 4) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 48) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay (RPW Uprising) || YES = 2 ||
Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre, Jr. (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 2 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (RPW Uprising) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay (RPW Global Wars) || YES = 1 ||
Mt Rushmore vs Euro Trash (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Ricochet (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Jimmy Havoc (Progress Chapter 20) || YES = 1 ||



*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 26 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 9 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 19 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 22 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 3 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (Battleground) || YES = 1 ||
Sasha Banks vs Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam) || YES = 3 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam) || YES = 1 ||
Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson (NXT 26/08) || YES = 1 ||
Sting vs Seth Rollins (Night of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
Bayley vs Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 11 ||
Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Baron Corbin & Rhyno (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 2 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 3 ||
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 2 ||
Roman Reigns Vs Kevin Owens Vs Dolph Ziggler Vs Alberto Del Río (Raw 26/10) || YES = 1 ||


TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 2 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 13/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Sanchez 14/08) || YES = 2 ||
Aerostar, Argenis & Drago vs La Secta & Machine Rocker (AAA 20/09) || YES = 1 ||
Electroshock, Hijo del Pirata Morgan, Carta Brava Jr. vs. Fenix, Aerostar, Argenis (AAA 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Atlantis (CMLL Anniversario) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Rey Cometa (CMLL 19/01) || YES = 1 ||
Angel De Oro vs Polvora (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Titan (CMLL 03/05) || YES = 1 ||
Perro Aguayo Jr vs Myzteziz (AAA 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Dr Cerebro (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 2 ||
Guerrero Maya Sr vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Dr Wagner, La Sombra, Rush vs LA Park, Volador, Atlantis (CMLL 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
Cavernario vs Triton (CMLL 16/09) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Blue Panther & Rey Cometa vs Dragón Rojo Jr,Pólvora & Virus (CMLL 11/09) || YES = 1 ||*


----------



## NakNak

Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa _(NXT 28/10)_ ******
Watch it if you haven't.


----------



## flag sabbath

Seeing as they've been mentioned.... 

*Owens vs Del Rio vs Reigns vs Ziggler (Raw, 26/10):* Wild match with Ziggler as the clear MVP & a genuine big fight feel towards the end ****3/4*

*Jordan & Gable vs Ciampa & Gargano (NXT, 28/10):* Decent tag match, nothing more. Nice to see Johnny & Tomasso wrestle a more coherent style than their horrendous PWG clusterfuckery *****


----------



## kimino

flag sabbath said:


> Seeing as they've been mentioned....
> 
> *Owens vs Del Rio vs Reigns vs Ziggler (Raw, 26/10):* Wild match with Ziggler as the clear MVP & a genuine big fight feel towards the end ****3/4*
> 
> *Jordan & Gable vs Ciampa & Gargano (NXT, 28/10):* Decent tag match, nothing more. Nice to see Johnny & Tomasso wrestle a more coherent style than their horrendous PWG clusterfuckery *****



Ziggler botched a zig zag and was just a punching bag, i am a big ADR fan but the best was obviously KO.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs. Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk **** 1/2

What an amazing tag match.

Shingo vs Mochi *****


----------



## darkclaudio

NO
YAMATO & Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino & T-Hawk ***1/2
YES
Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki ****+


----------



## Fighter Daron

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Open the Twin Gate Championship Match: YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs. Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk **** 1/2
> 
> What an amazing tag match.
> 
> Shingo vs Mochi *****


Is this for real? Dragon Gate rocks again?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Fighter Daron said:


> Is this for real? Dragon Gate rocks again?


Dragon Gate has been arguably the best promotion for 2 years. People mentioned PWG as having great matches but I'd argue DG is doing better. You should definitely check it out.


----------



## PeepShow

flag sabbath said:


> *Jordan & Gable vs Ciampa & Gargano (NXT, 28/10):* Decent tag match, nothing more. Nice to see Johnny & Tomasso wrestle a more coherent style than their horrendous PWG clusterfuckery *****


I get different strokes for different folks, but you're severely underrating this match. Name a better tag match than this in 2015. The last tag that was better than this had to be some form of Wyatts/Shield. This was a solid **** for me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PeepShow said:


> I get different strokes for different folks, but you're severely underrating this match. Name a better tag match than this in 2015. The last tag that was better than this had to be some form of Wyatts/Shield. This was a solid **** for me.


AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice is still my favorite tag match of 2015. And as far as WWE tag matches go, Bryan & Reigns vs. The Usos is my favorite of the year, followed by Bálor & Joe vs. Dawson & Wilder.

I honestly thought the Gable/Jordan vs. Ciampa/Gargano match was really meh. I would give it *. I just couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## flag sabbath

PeepShow said:


> I get different strokes for different folks, but you're severely underrating this match. Name a better tag match than this in 2015. The last tag that was better than this had to be some form of Wyatts/Shield. This was a solid **** for me.


Do you watch DDT? BJW? AJPW? There have been plenty. Different strokes.....


----------



## PeepShow

flag sabbath said:


> Do you watch DDT? BJW? AJPW? There have been plenty. Different strokes.....


Was obviously referring to WWE. I'm sure other promotions have much better quality. But as far as WWE goes, I'd be hard pressed to see anything better this year. The semi finals of the Dusty tournament were probably 2nd and 3rd for me.


----------



## Rah

There's been a few Tyson/Cesaro tags that have been better. Better focused bodywork and more impressive go-go action.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

PeepShow said:


> I get different strokes for different folks, but you're severely underrating this match. Name a better tag match than this in 2015. The last tag that was better than this had to be some form of Wyatts/Shield. This was a solid **** for me.


Go watch the DG tag I suggested. I liked it more by a little bit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thought Gable/Jordan vs Corbin/Rhyno was better than Gable/Jordan vs Gargano/Ciampa.


Liked Dash/Dawson vs Balor/Joe too, but the end seemed really rushed. Dash/Dawson were fantastic in it though, outperformed the veterans imo.


----------



## NakNak

As far as WWE/NXT Tag Team MOTYC goes (IMO)...
Bryan/Reigns Gaunglet (Smackdown! February 12) ****
Cesaro/Kidd vs New Day (Extreme Rules) ****1/2
Cesaro/Kidd vs New Day (Payback) ***3/4
Cesaro/Kidd vs Lucha Dragons (Smackdown! May 28) ***3/4
Gable/Jordan vs Rhyno/Corbin (NXT Respect) ****1/4
Gable/Jordan vs Gargano/Ciampa (NXT October 28) ****

I want to watch some Tag matches from BJW, AJPW & DDT, recommendations? @flag sabbath

PS: As far as Trios tag team matches (from what i watched)
Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc Gaunglet (Lucha Underground April 22) ****1/2
Ryback & Cesaro/Kidd vs New Day (Smackdown! May 7) ***1/2


----------



## Corey

My favorite and/or I guess you could say the _best_ tag matches I've personally seen this year all came from ROH. Whether it be traditional, trios, or 4-way, when their teams are on point, that tag division is un-fuckwithable. :lol

The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & ACH (Winter Warriors: Dayton) *** 3/4
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Matt Sydal, & Cedric Alexander (TV 2/14) *** 1/4+
Lucha Rules - Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show) *** 1/2+
The Briscoes vs. War Machine (Conquest Tour: Hopkins & TV 5/16) *** 1/2
Alberto El Paron, Matt Sydal, & ACH vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (TV 5/9) ****
The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom (War of the Worlds Night 1) *** 1/2
ROH All Stars vs. Bullet Club 10-Man Tag (Global Wars) *** 3/4
The Kingdom vs. Roderick Strong & War Machine (Road to BITW: Amarillo) *** 1/2
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (TV 6/25) *** 3/4
The Briscoes vs. RPG Vice (Death Before Dishonor XIII) *** 1/2

WWE has had loads of TV gems as well this year, especially on the first 4 or 5 months of Smackdown.


----------



## Groovemachine

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alberto El Paron, Matt Sydal, & ACH vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (TV 5/9) ****
> 
> 
> WWE has had loads of TV gems as well this year, especially on the first 4 or 5 months of Smackdown.


Still need to see that El Patron 6-man, I keep forgetting about that one.

What are those notable Smackdown matches you're referring to? Hardly seen any SD this year. Only SD match I have in my MOTYC list is Bryan&Reigns vs The Usos as part of the Tag Team Turmoil in Feb.


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> Still need to see that El Patron 6-man, I keep forgetting about that one.
> 
> What are those notable Smackdown matches you're referring to? Hardly seen any SD this year. Only SD match I have in my MOTYC list is Bryan&Reigns vs The Usos as part of the Tag Team Turmoil in Feb.


I wouldn't call any of them MOTYC (although the IC Title contender gauntlet is pretty close), but Smackdown had some good stuff throughout the first half of the year for sure.

Seth Rollins & Big Show vs. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (Smackdown 1/9) *** 1/4
Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Big Show, Seth Rollins (SD 1/15) *** 1/2
Ryback vs. Rusev (Smackdown 1/22) *** 1/2
Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, & Erick Rowan vs. Seth Rollins, Kane, & Big Show (SD 2/26) *** 1/4
IC Title Contender's Gauntlet: Bryan vs. Harper & Bryan vs. Ziggler (SD 3/19) *** 3/4
John Cena, Roman Reigns, Mark Henry, & Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show, Kane, & Bray Wyatt (SD 3/26) *** 1/4
Sheamus, Bad News Barrett, & Big Show vs. Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns, & Daniel Bryan (SD 4/9) *** 1/4
Seth Rollins & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (Smackdown 4/23) *** 1/2
Cesaro vs. Rusev (Smackdown 7/16) *** 1/4
Randy Orton, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Sheamus, & Kevin Owens (SD 8/20) *** 1/4
Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose (Smackdown 8/27) *** 1/4

Essentially most of those 6-man tags all have the same formula, but it usually works for a fun match and a hot finishing stretch. I thought Ryback/Rusev was a real sleeper and Rollins has been the king of tags on TV this year. There was also a singles match between Sheamus & Bryan that a few people on here praised (Bryan got busted open and some folks thought Sheamus was working too rough with him) but I don't think it was anywhere close to being one of their best outings. Here's two bonuses from Main Event:

The New Day vs. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, & Adam Rose (Main Event 1/13) SPOTFEST FUN
Kevin Owens vs. Jack Swagger (Main Event 9/1) *** 1/4


----------



## flag sabbath

@NakNak

Unfortunately a load of that stuff got taken down off dailymotion over the summer. You should be able to find the following on RealHero120's channel on Veoh.... 

*BJW*
Sekimoto & Twin Towers vs Okabayashi, Kawakami & Kamitani (22/6) ****3/4*
Sekimoto, Tanaka & Suguira vs HARASHIMA, Okabayashi & Hino (30/6) *****1/4*
Twin Towers vs Kodaka & Miyamoto (20/7) ******

*DDT*
Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Kamitani vs Ibushi, Sasaki & Miyatake (19/7) ******
Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Ibushi & Sasaki (23/8) ******
Ibushi & Sasaki vs Takeshita & Endo (13/9) ******

*AJPW*
Shiozaki & Miyahara vs Akiyama & Omori (29/8) *****1/2*

Incidentally, that DG Twin Gate match from Gate of Destiny did nothing for me. Twenty minutes of perfectly executed moves back and forth with zero substance ***3/4*


----------



## darkclaudio

Another recommended tag team matches:

*GHC Tag Team Championship Match*: Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka (c) vs Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls - NOAH 10/01 [Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/117227853
Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & Kota Ibushi vs Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo & HARASHIMA - DDT 25/01 [Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/120103854
*WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Championship Match*: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo (c) vs Minoru Tanaka & Seiki Yoshioka - WRESTLE-1 13/02 [Mildly Recommended]
Not found 
*KO-D Tag Team Championship Match*: Tetsuya Endo & Konosuke Takeshita (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT 15/02 [Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/120509960
*NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Championship Match*: Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka (c) vs Kohei Sato & Daisuke Sekimoto - ZERO1 1/03 [Mildly Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/122796315
4 Way Elimination Match: Jimmy Susumu, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs Shingo Takagi, Masato Yoshino & Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk, Big R Shimizu & Kzy vs YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong - Dragon Gate 6/03 [Recommended]
Not found 
*Open the Twin Gate Championship Match*: Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora - Dragon Gate 9/04 [Highly Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/125997656
Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY - Dragon Gate 26/04 [Mildly Recommended]
Not found 
*KO-D Tag Team Championship Match*: Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie - DDT 29/04 [Recommended]
http://vimeo.com/126760072
*BJW Tag Team Championship Match*: Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 28/05 [Highly Recommended]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvYXBWVSMyA
*Goddesses of Stardom Tag Team Championship Match*: Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (c) vs DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko - Stardom 23/09 [Recommended]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nox6KFgkM_I


----------



## ZEROVampire

if **** is for MOTY candidates, nobody can nominated Jordan/Gable matches from Takeover and last week NXT edition. They are entertaining, but not even reach ***


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!!!

Open the Dream Gate Championship
Shingo Takagi (c) vs Masaaki Mochizuki
Dragon Gate: The Gate of Destiny 11/1
****1/4*

This a real MOTY Candidate, amazing fight


----------



## flag sabbath

Oh well, I guess I'll be that guy again..... Absolutely hated Shingo vs Mochi. Brutal, focused limb work that got completely forgotten the second it ended, followed by a massive glut of fighting spirit. Horrible.


----------



## Rah

Are chair shots legal in Dragon Gate?


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Shingo vs. Mochizuki: ****1/4. Great great match. Some things that I didn't like about it. Specifically Shingo's awful offense the first 13 minutes and the fact the arm work went nowhere. Mochizuki wrestled like a fucking god.


----------



## Corey

AT&T Stadium said:


> Shingo vs. Mochizuki: ****1/4. Great great match. Some things that I didn't like about it. *Specifically Shingo's awful offense the first 13 minutes and the fact the arm work went nowhere.* Mochizuki wrestled like a fucking god.


I haven't seen the match but that sentence doesn't sound like something I'd ever say about a match that I thought was great and a MOTYC.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I made an excuse up in my head that Shingo wasn't taking Mochi seriously and therefore was light on him. In reality, he was probably light on him because he could probably legit knock him out with some of his strikes/moves. Although in the last 12 minutes, he didn't hold anything back. So it's close. I can see how somebody would watch the same 13 minutes and be like "jesus, wtf is this guy doing...it just looks so fake"...mostly because that's how I was feeling.


----------



## Rah

The story going into the match was that Shingo didn't respect the older Mochi. The present was all about Shingo, and Dragon Gate had no business for old men whose time to shine happened over a decade ago. He never took him seriously, and undervalued the legitimacy that Mochi could bring. That story was told beautifully in the opening few minutes, with Mochi just honing in and decimating Shingo; the champ didn't give him enough credit and came up short and looking like a chump.

I'd honestly wager the first ten or so minutes as exceptional. Mochi looked fantastic, and while there was some awkward pauses between spots, his shine delivered. After that, though, it felt like it was segment trading more than building a coherent match. The individual control portions were great - and I don't buy Shingo having weak offence - but the work in each portion didn't blend into the next. Fighting spirit is one thing, but this was just different matches patched into one. Pity, if it did work, this was looking to be the second best match out of Japan after Ibushi/Nakamura.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

ok if it was on purpose then it was done brilliantly. It's really a shame about the arm work because that first kick that Mochizuki got on Shingo very early had me marking out because I thought there'd be a payoff.

What I mean by weak offense is his power moves came off as weak, his strikes came off as weak, and then he straight up missed numerous strikes that Mochizuki had no choice but to sell.

My MotY in puro or otherwise is O'Reilly vs. KUSHIDA for sure and I'm a huge Tanahashi mark who loved Tana/Okada. What are your feelings on the former? I'm a huge mark for limb work. I find it exciting for some reason...perhaps because it's the best form of storytelling? I really don't know.


----------



## Rah

I love KUSHIDA, but I'm far from a fan of Kyle. I'm sure he's improved since I last watched him, but I'm not sure I'd still seek him out to confirm that. I've watched next to no wrestling this year, and if I do, I try stick to only the guys I really like. I don't enjoy "hate watching" wrestling, and I don't really see the point of watching a match with guys I don't like even if it's highly praised. Especially when it's just done to throw negative words into the mix after a match gets praise from one group of posters. "NO" votes don't count, and we see how "disagreements" on that level get over in this thread. I love lucha, and I understand some cannot get the appeal it has, but I'd hate for someone to reply with nothing more than a "lol dude sucks balls" or "fake bullshit" if I nominate something. I understand the frustration some get when their enjoyment is criticised (and it isn't a healthy debate). It's not fun.

I'm far from a Dragon Gate fan, but I did want to see how Shingo's keeping on after YEARS of last seeing him. Even if I didn't think it was as good as others did, I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I've loved KUSHIDA since first seeing him in 2011. Guy had tons of potential and he's living up to it. By the same token, I can't get through Kyle matches in PWG/ROH. I certainly procrastinated in watching it until around September as well because it had him in it. I was surprised I even liked the match much-less that I could ever in a million years consider it MotY. I almost wanted to give it second because it had Kyle in it but there's no denying this match. Absolutely brilliant. Considering your love of lucha, I think you'd enjoy this match. Not like Kyle's high-flying but it's a mat based match with KUSHIDA flying around once in a while.


----------



## Corey

You guys should watch Lethal vs. O'Reilly for the TV Title from ROH Conquest Tour Hopkins/ROH TV 5/23 and if you can't enjoy O'Reilly's performance there, I don't think you'll ever be a fan of the guy. Wonderful, wonderful match.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Also O'Reilly vs Styles on the ROH taping (not their first one IIRC) was my match of the year last year even though it didn't mean anything. It was just amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched SHINGO/Mochizuki and was honestly quite disappointed in it. I'd give it **3/4. My Dragon Gate MOTY is still Uhaa/Hulk from March. That match was so great.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes

Honma vs Ishii - NJPW Power Struggle - ****1/2

Johnny Gargano vs Timothy Thatcher - EVOLVE 51- ****1/2


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Some stuff I've seen recently:

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak – PWG From Out of Nowhere (February 27, 2015) - ***3/4

Fenix vs. Matt Sydal – Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match – PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night (August 28, 2015) - ***3/4

Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Mount Rushmore (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) – Six Man Tag Team Match – PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 (August 28, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay – Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match – PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 1 (August 28, 2015) - ****1/4 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Bayley vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT Women’s Title 30 Minute Iron Man Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: Respect (October 7, 2015) - ***3/4

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker – Hell In A Cell Match – WWE Hell In A Cell (October 25, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## flag sabbath

Finally made it through BOLA Stage One, and thought *Ospreay vs Andrews* stole the show. It reminded me of the thrill of seeing Japanese & Mexican juniors for the first time in the early 90s. I loved how Andrews initially appeared overmatched but kept using state of the art high flying to maintain the upper hand. Also dug the gradual oneupmanship, with them saving their biggest holy shit moments til last. The fact they only went 10 minutes really helped, as pretty much everything else on the show overstayed its welcome ******


----------



## NakNak

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Power Struggle 2015)*
****1/2
What a great match. A personal favourite from this year.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Honma/Ishii - **** 3/4

Ummm...yeah


----------



## flag sabbath

That whole section of *Honma vs Ishii* with Honma in control & throwing all kinds of crazy kokeshi variations was amazing, and they were on the verge of delivering a serious MOTYC. But they kept the near falls going way past their peak & took the match down a notch in the process ******


----------



## Berserk

Ishii vs. Honma at Power Struggle **** 3/4
Epic. Brutal match.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW, 29/10):* Remember a couple of years back when Vince had his cameramen throw seizures to exaggerate the fisticuffs? Well this full on rib rattler achieves that same jarring effect without such flagrant trickery. As ridiculous as it sounds, Okabayashi & Sekimoto get to play Ricky & Robert, fighting their way from under several vicious pummelings & false dawn hot tags. Perhaps not their most epic encounter, but memorable & distinctive enough to warrant a mention ******


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Watched night 2 of BOLA last night.

Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher - Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr. - Tag Team Match - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015) - ****1/4 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey - Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match – PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015) - ***3/4

Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) - Six Man Tag Team Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 (August 29, 2015) - ****1/2 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## kolgrimowski

flag sabbath said:


> *Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW, 29/10):* Remember a couple of years back when Vince had his cameramen throw seizures to exaggerate the fisticuffs? Well this full on rib rattler achieves that same jarring effect without such flagrant trickery. As ridiculous as it sounds, Okabayashi & Sekimoto get to play Ricky & Robert, fighting their way from under several vicious pummelings & false dawn hot tags. Perhaps not their most epic encounter, but memorable & distinctive enough to warrant a mention ******


Where can I find this match?


----------



## flag sabbath

kolgrimowski said:


> Where can I find this match?


http://www.veoh.com/m/watch.php?v=v96935334cwtkxHBH


----------



## Wrestling is Life

A surprising YES recommendation for Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO from Beyond Wrestling's "The Real Thing". What a match!


----------



## kolgrimowski

Thanks bro, wouldn't call that MOTYC, but definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to:

Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler - WWE Raw 16.11.2015 - ****
Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro - WWE Raw 16.11.2015 - ****1/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to any match from RAW last night


----------



## NastyYaffa

I didn't watch all the matches from last night's RAW, but I did check out Reigns/Cesaro, and was really disappointed in it. Honestly found the match pretty boring.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> I didn't watch all the matches from last night's RAW, but I did check out Reigns/Cesaro, and was really disappointed in it. Honestly found the match pretty boring.


Felt a lot like a John Cena match to me, the story being told with Cesaro injuring the arm so Reigns couldn't do his finishing moves was a smart idea, unfortunately like what Cena does at the end of his matches, Reigns just stopped selling and hit his regular moves anyway, really ruined the match for em


----------



## kolgrimowski

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Felt a lot like a John Cena match to me, the story being told with Cesaro injuring the arm so Reigns couldn't do his finishing moves was a smart idea, unfortunately like what Cena does at the end of his matches, Reigns just stopped selling and hit his regular moves anyway, really ruined the match for em


Not to add Cesaro hitting the ring hard with his taped arm and then selling the injury for like one and a half minutes


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

10/25 Sakaguchi vs HARASHIMA	****1/4
Fatanstic matwork to open. The weakness of some slaps that took me out of it but the they reeled me back in with some brutal counters. Harashima was a stud in this. Not digging the knee slapping gimmick from Sakaguchi to get rid of the leg pain. Its a persistant habbit and fits his badass character, So I'll let slide. 

10/25 Daisuke Sasaki vs Isami Kodaka ***3/4
Great 10 minute match. Check it out. 

10/16 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus ****1/4
11/13 Okumura, Puma, Tiger vs Esfinge, Pegasso, Tritón ****
11/09 Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. b Boby Z, Disturbio, Hechicero ****1/4
11/16 Fuego, Stigma, Rey Cometa vs Disturbio, Boby Z, Virus ****
11/6 Esfinge, Fuego, The Panther vs Puma, Súper Comando, Tiger ****1/4

11/7 Caleb Konley vs TJ Perkins ****
11/7 Johnny Gargano vs Drew Gulak ****
Gulak punishes the arm throughout the match but goes for an ankle lock to try and finish him off. That was a big disconnect for me. 
11/1 Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki ****3/4
10/29 Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa ****1/4
11/6 Timothy Thatcher vs Johnny Gargano ****1/4


----------



## Bruce L

Finally got to YAMATO & Doi vs. Yoshino & T-Hawk from Gate of Destiny, and was quite disappointed. For a match that was getting "best tag match of the year" reviews, this was... decidedly not that. In fact, I wouldn't even say it's as good as the only other D-Gate tag I've watched this year, which was Yoshino & Shachihoko Boy vs. Susumu & Kagetora. As much as I thought that match missed a major opportunity to elevate itself to mega-greatness, I still liked it a good deal. This one left me with nothing. Well, that's not true: YAMATO and Doi look awesome as a duo (yes, this is somehow my first time seeing them in action as a tag team), and I look forward to checking them out in other matches against other teams. But Yoshino and T-Hawk don't rise to meet their level; in fact, they might be the first Dragon Gate tag team that's ever made me think "Man, these guys have NO chemistry whatsoever." Yoshino has been one of my least favorite singles guys for a while, but before now I'd always been able to at least rely on him in a tag setting; here, though, he just seemed uninspired. And T-Hawk looked lost, a marked contrast to how increasingly confident he seemed every time I watched one of his matches from last year. They've seemed at times recently to be pretty serious about positioning him as a potential future ace, but being in Monster Express is doing him no favors. With the Millennials gone, he needs to be a centerpiece of a new unit, not just a desperately-added substitute member of a group that's run its course. Definitely looking forward to checking out more DoiYAMA, but this match was not a great place to start. 

Also finally got around to Cesaro/Owens/Rusev from July (don't you f##king judge me; I'm a busy man). Super-enjoyable spotfest, with Rusev earning MVP honors imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Shibata & Goto vs. Nakamura & Ishii* from World Tag League Day 1 is definitely getting a YES from me. It was pretty much exactly what you would expect when you see the match on paper. Fast paced, action packed, hard hitting & intense. Never a dull moment in it. Probably my favorite 2-on-2 tag match of the year so far. (Y)


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

11/28 Yukio Sakaguchi vs Isami Kodaka ****1/2
By far the best Yukio Sakaguchi match since winning King of DDT tournament. Yukio really lays it in and gives it all in this title defense.

11/15 Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi vs Kazuyuki Fujita & Daisuke Sekimoto ****1/2
Fujita and Suwama steal the show with an intense brawl that sees them leave eachothers faces swollen and bruised. Strong BJ are there to make it work and resemble a great match. The brawl overshadows everything but not their effort.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* for Thatcher vs. Hero from Evolve 46. Great follow-up to their Mania weekend match.

Also, not quite a YES but still a strong recommendation for Hallowicked vs. Shynron for Chikara's Grand Championship (10/23). Shynron's best match yet, and the best match of Wicked's uniformly strong Grand Championship reign so far.


----------



## Vårmakos

I ♥ KEMONITO;54608346 said:


> 11/28 Yukio Sakaguchi vs Isami Kodaka ****1/2
> By far the best Yukio Sakaguchi match since winning King of DDT tournament. Yukio really lays it in and gives it all in this title defense.


Where did you watch this?


----------



## ZEROVampire

i recommend Meiko Satomura vs Mayu Iwatani from STARDOM 11/15. Not MOTYC for me, but better than other matches who the people nominate here. ***1/2


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> Where did you watch this?


http://www.veoh.com/watch/v97922968NwMsnj2X

(Y)


----------



## Fighter Daron

YES to Drew Galloway vs. Ricochet - EVOLVE 37. ****1/2

Great carryjob by Galloway, Ricochet limited himself to bump and sell and the match was great.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Tanahashi & Komatsu vs HARASHIMA & Ohka (DDT, 17/11):* Christ this is special. DDT's Korakuen faithful fucking *HATES* Tanahashi, and The Ace is loving every minute of it. The NJ guys stir the cauldron by isolating Ohka & repeatedly cutting off the hot tag. When it finally comes, the place goes ballistic & Komatsu in particular stars in a wildly exhilarating finishing stretch. A standout match with a wonderful 90s feel *****1/4*


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

flag sabbath said:


> *Tanahashi & Komatsu vs HARASHIMA & Ohka (DDT, 17/11):* Christ this is special. DDT's Korakuen faithful fucking *HATES* Tanahashi, and The Ace is loving every minute of it. The NJ guys stir the cauldron by isolating Ohka & repeatedly cutting off the hot tag. When it finally comes, the place goes ballistic & Komatsu in particular stars in a wildly exhilarating finishing stretch. A standout match with a wonderful 90s feel *****1/4*


I thought it was a very simple basic tag match, but that crowd made it special. The DDT guys watching ringside also helped tremendously. This match is a must watch for everybody. Solely for the fact it is something they will not forget. In end, hot crowd makes feel like a better match than it was.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Huge Yes to Zack Sabre Jr vs Tommaso Ciampa from Progress Wrestling Chapter 24, giving it the full *****, loved this match so much


----------



## Corey

Last night's Ladder match between New Day/Usos/Lucha Dragons from TLC definitely deserves a mention in here. The spots were nutty, there were no botches (!!!!), and Xavier was hilarious on commentary. I'd probably go *** 3/4 stars wise but it was fun as shit regardless.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos at TLC, ****1/4, Kalisto really shined in that match


----------



## Rah

The only thing that doesn't make Roman Reigns looks strong, it's the WF 2015 MotYCs for January-November

*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 52 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 41 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 16 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 8 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 8 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 25 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 12 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 6 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 8 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 15 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 5 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs Karl Anderson (NJPW 07/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 10/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 8 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 7 ||
Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/08) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs Time Splitters (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
Thunder Rock vs Jumonji Sisters (Stardom 23/09) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (AJPW 29/08) || YES = 1 ||
Shingo vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 5 ||
YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 4 ||
Sakaguchi vs HARASHIMA (DDT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 29/10) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Tag League Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Yukio Sakaguchi vs Isami Kodaka (DDT 28/11) || YES = 1 ||
Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi vs Kazuyuki Fujita & Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Komatsu vs HARASHIMA & Ohka (DDT17/11) || YES = 1 ||






*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 5 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 6 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 11 ||*
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 3 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 4 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
The Devastation Corporation vs Princess Kimber Lee & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara Storming The Castle) || YES = 1 ||
Los Güeros del Cielo vs The Young Bucks (PWG Threemendous 4) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 48) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay (RPW Uprising) || YES = 2 ||
Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre, Jr. (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 2 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (RPW Uprising) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay (RPW Global Wars) || YES = 1 ||
Mt Rushmore vs Euro Trash (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Ricochet (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Jimmy Havoc (Progress Chapter 20) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Gargano vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 51) || YES = 2 ||
Euro Trash vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Aero Star & Fenix vs Drago & Pentagon (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs Zach Sabre Jr (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling The Real Thing) || YES = 1||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 45) || YES = 1 ||
Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Tommaso Ciampa (Progress Chapter 24) || YES = 1 ||






*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 26 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 9 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 19 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 22 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 3 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (Battleground) || YES = 1 ||
Sasha Banks vs Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 24 ||
John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam) || YES = 3 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam) || YES = 1 ||
Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson (NXT 26/08) || YES = 1 ||
Sting vs Seth Rollins (Night of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
Bayley vs Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 11 ||
Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Baron Corbin & Rhyno (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 2 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 4 ||
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 2 ||
Roman Reigns Vs Kevin Owens Vs Dolph Ziggler Vs Alberto Del Río (Raw 26/10) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns vs Cesaro (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (TLC) || YES = 1 ||



TNA:
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


Lucha Libre:
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 2 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 13/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Sanchez 14/08) || YES = 2 ||
Aerostar, Argenis & Drago vs La Secta & Machine Rocker (AAA 20/09) || YES = 1 ||
Electroshock, Hijo del Pirata Morgan, Carta Brava Jr. vs. Fenix, Aerostar, Argenis (AAA 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Atlantis (CMLL Anniversario) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Rey Cometa (CMLL 19/01) || YES = 1 ||
Angel De Oro vs Polvora (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Titan (CMLL 03/05) || YES = 1 ||
Perro Aguayo Jr vs Myzteziz (AAA 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Dr Cerebro (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 2 ||
Guerrero Maya Sr vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Dr Wagner, La Sombra, Rush vs LA Park, Volador, Atlantis (CMLL 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
Cavernario vs Triton (CMLL 16/09) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Blue Panther & Rey Cometa vs Dragón Rojo Jr,Pólvora & Virus (CMLL 11/09) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. b Boby Z, Disturbio, Hechicero (CMLL 09/11) || YES = 1 ||
Esfinge, Fuego, The Panther vs Puma, Súper Comando, Tiger (CMLL 06/11) || YES = 1 ||*


----------



## SMetalWorld

****
Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns TLC 2015 = Yes


----------



## Stetho

How the fuck does Ospreay vs Havoc only have 1 vote ? Two little botches but overall it's exactly what you want to see in a wrestling match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Stetho said:


> How the fuck does Ospreay vs Havoc only have 1 vote ? Two little botches but overall it's exactly what you want to see in a wrestling match.


Don't think many people here watch Progress Wrestling tbh, which is a shame because its easily one of the best Indy promotions out there


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Stetho said:


> How the fuck does Ospreay vs Havoc only have 1 vote ? Two little botches but overall it's exactly what you want to see in a wrestling match.


Most likely due to not as many eyes on that product - for example I have yet to check out any PROGRESS despite Ospreay being one of my favorite workers currently. Just too much wrestling to follow to catch it all.

The same goes for my nomination for Beyond Wrestling matches - I bet if more people watched the product you would see more love, but as it stands only I nominate their matches.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*'Bout time PROGRESS gets some more love, so I vote YES! for the following:

Will Ospreay vs. Jimmy Havoc: PROGRESS Chapter 20: Beyond Thunderbastard

Tommasso Ciampa vs. Mark Haskins: PROGRESS Chapter 22: Trust. Encouragement. Reward. Loyalty. Satisfaction.*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Wrestling is Life said:


> Most likely due to not as many eyes on that product - for example I have yet to check out any PROGRESS despite Ospreay being one of my favorite workers currently. Just too much wrestling to follow to catch it all.
> 
> The same goes for my nomination for Beyond Wrestling matches - I bet if more people watched the product you would see more love, but as it stands only I nominate their matches.


They still have Progress Wrestling Chapter 13 up on Youtube for free, definitely worth checking out, includes a Ladder match between Mark Andrews and Jimmy Havoc and Zack Sabre Jr vs Prince Devitt


----------



## Groovemachine

*Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor - WWE NXT Takeover: London - *****

INTENSITY, YAY! Incredibly back and forth, they kept us guessing right the way through. Great selling of the Kokina clutch by both guys and the commentary team as well; they've made the move mean so much over the past few weeks thanks to the booking, which helped immensely here. Built to a great climax on the turnbuckles and they peaked at the right time. Good stuff here.

Also honourable mention to Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Dash & Dawson, ***3/4, great classic tag match.


----------



## almostfamous

Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor is an instant classic. Sometimes you forget that Joe was at one time the best in the world, and he was tonight. A definite YES!


----------



## ZEROVampire

Samoa Joe vs Finn Bálor ABSOLUTELY NO! ***

Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves.


----------



## mk92071

Joe/Balor was only around ***1/4 for me. Not a MOTYC, just a good match. Nothing to rave about.

On an aside note, this year has not been a quality year IMO. I'm not into a lot of the wrestlers that are big on the indies right now. Even guys like Ospreay don't do it for me. And the guys I'm very fond of (like Thatcher, Gulak, and End) are really hit or miss, and they're critically acclaimed bouts have disappointed me (ie. Thatcher v. Hero). Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I think Joe vs Balor is probably 4 stars, but it's not in the upper echelon for me. I still have Takagi vs Mochizuki as MOTY by far.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

ZEROVampire said:


> Samoa Joe vs Finn Bálor ABSOLUTELY NO! ***
> 
> Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves, Moves.


Kind of agree. Exactly the kind of match I was referring to in my post in the puro no spoilers thread.


----------



## Cactus

Everybody get one this plz. Only lasts 10 minutes. Would love to hear other people's thoughts on it.

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v98385051zYTh4hzf

*Kazunari Murakami & Minoru Suzuki vs Suguru Miyatake & Yoshihiro Takayama (Tokyo Gurentai; 12/01/2015)*
This met my expectations and then some. Everyone had a key role and they all played their parts well. Takayama is out looking for retribution against MiSu and even ends up beating his own tag partner who insists on being tagged in. That very same tag partner is completely blanked by Suzuki when Suzuki wants a piece of Takayama who wasn't even in the match at the time. It's very funny stuff and the comedy was tasteful and well placed. The match flawlessly transitions from comical to serious, as Miyatake eventually fires up and it seems like he almost has a fighting chance against Suzuki. A sleeper MOTYC for sure.
★★★★


----------



## flag sabbath

Cactus said:


> Everybody get one this plz. Only lasts 10 minutes. Would love to hear other people's thoughts on it.
> 
> http://www.veoh.com/watch/v98385051zYTh4hzf
> 
> *Kazunari Murakami & Minoru Suzuki vs Suguru Miyatake & Yoshihiro Takayama (Tokyo Gurentai; 12/01/2015)*
> This met my expectations and then some. Everyone had a key role and they all played their parts well. Takayama is out looking for retribution against MiSu and even ends up beating his own tag partner who insists on being tagged in. That very same tag partner is completely blanked by Suzuki when Suzuki wants a piece of Takayama who wasn't even in the match at the time. It's very funny stuff and the comedy was tasteful and well placed. The match flawlessly transitions from comical to serious, as Miyatake eventually fires up and it seems like he almost has a fighting chance against Suzuki. A sleeper MOTYC for sure.
> ★★★★


I don't follow NOAH, so I watched this out of context. Tak is far beyond washed up, although not without a certain amount of charm. MiSu is as sharp as ever. His NJ return can't come soon enough. That all said, this match is about Miyatake earning the right to be in there with the veteran shooters. It's an overmatched underdog role he's played to good effect in DDT, but this was a standout performance. I wouldn't quite go MOTYC - those dropkicks following the lengthy & dramatic ankle lock irked me ****1/2*


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Final Battle 2015*

*Grudge Match*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***** (YES!)*

This was pretty much EXACTLY what you wanna see in a grudge match where there's no stipulation involved. Hatred, stiff strikes, physicality, and two guys just flat out beating the hell out of each other. Cole attacked the leg and O'Reilly attacked the arm. Neither one of them ever let up. Awesome stuff. Really liked the finish and the postmatch happenings too. Their next encounter should be a doozy.

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. AJ Styles - ***** (YES!)*

People who watch this after knowing the end result already will likely not enjoy it as much. Honestly this was a LOT of Jay Lethal and the crowd responded really well to it. He attacked AJ's well documented lower back injury in a very smart strategy. AJ responded with a couple pretty awesome counters but Lethal was really the story in this. SURPRISE TABLE SPOT!~ (becoming the norm in big time ROH matches) If you're not a fan of the guy, I wouldn't recommend watching this (unless you're trying to be swayed into liking him) but at least consider doing so since Taeler Hendrix was at ringside looking absolutely mouth watering. 

Idk if Lethal/Styles would hold up on a rewatch, but I'll at least give it some love for now. Cole/O'Reilly was probably the gem of the night.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles (FINAL BATTLE 2015) ****1/2

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly (FINAL BATTLE 2015) ****


----------



## Joeisgod

About that time for the year to wrap up, and another year of wrestling to be over with! I'm finishing up my list for the best matches of the year and should be done with it by February or March (whenever the last PWG show comes out lol). Until then I'm going to release my favorite matches from each promotion this year. I'm going to start off with TNA just, because TNA sucks. Here's my top 10 TNA matches from this year!

*10) Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashely (TNA Impact 04/03/15-03/20/15) ***1/2*​You can watch either match, because their basically exactly the same match. This match right here got very mixed reviews from people rating it as high as **** to as low as **3/4; I like to call down the middle at about ***1/2. A good (not great match) from both competitors with each wrestler hitting their signature moves, and some really good kick outs throughout. This was probably the biggest match TNA had at the state they're at in 2015. If you get tired of Angle's usual TNA work you probably won't like this. The match is worth a watch but nothing to jump out of your way for.

*9. Full Metal Mayhem-Matt Hardy vs. EC3 (TNA Impact 08/05/15) ***1/2*​Believe it or not EC3 actually carried Matt Hardy to a good match this year! The improvement in EC3 wrestling/character this year is undeniable, and he's probably one of the last shining lights in a pretty much dead TNA. A fun main event which wasn't to spot heavy, but instead was an smartly put together ladder match. I really do appreciate the effort these two put in, and it's worth watch if you want to see an actual watchable Matt Hardy match in 2015.

*8. MATCH 1 OF 5 SERIES- American Wolves vs. The Dirty Heels (TNA Impact 05/22/15) ***1/2*​If you want to watch anything from TNA this past year I would tell you to check out EC3 development as an heel, and the series these two teams were in. Probably my second to last favorite match from these teams this year. The match was good but it was cut short, and never got a chance to go into second gear. They worked an very past space style, and reminded me a lot of the series Beer Money and MCMG had in 2010. Like I said it's an good match, but the teams didn't have enough time to step it up to the next level!

*7. Kurt Angle vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 06/10/15) ***1/2*​I really liked what these guys were doing during this match, and they had me at the edge of my seat near the end. Again though the match suffered, because the wrestlers just never got a chance to step it up. It feel like the first 3/4 of a great match; I feel like another 5 minutes and this match would have been ****. Worth a watch just to see these two clash in the ring; Aries was one of the last few people I wanted Angle to face in the ring in TNA. It's kinda sad to see TNA give away this match on TV instead of their PPV's, but it just goes to show you how desperate TNA is for ratings nowadays.

*6.Trevor Lee and Brian Myers vs. The Wolves (TNA Bound For Glory 2015) ***3/4*​The only good match from TNA's biggest event of the year. I really didn't like the stupid TNA vs. GFW storyline behind this match, but I do enjoy the match these two teams had. Really good spotfest, and it was really neat to see my man Trevor Lee in TNA. Not the first match these teams had together as they faced off on Impact numerous times, but the best one these two teams would have. A good match which is probably already forgotten by everybody. Nothing really stood out to much, but the action was definitely there. You could rate this match ***1/2-boarderline ***3/4.

*5. MATCH 4 OF 5 SERIES- FULL METAL MAYHEM- The Wolves vs. Dirty Heels ***3/4 (TNA Impact)*​You know damn well this match was going to be good. Definitely an fun ladder match with a couple of really cool spots, and overall an really good spotfest. Not the best ladder match from this year but I'll definitely take it. 

*4.Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (TNA Slammiversary) ***3/4*​Really great match which definitely showcases the X-Division like it's supposed to be. If TNA had more matches like this I really think they wouldn't be struggling to survive. This match definitely reminded me of their match from ROH in 2009 (I think the event was called Richards vs. Aries). Great action throughout and like the tag match from Bound For Glory the only watchable match from another bland TNA event. With Aries out the door now The Wolves are the only really great thing left in TNA right now (with the exception of EC3).

*3. EC3 vs. Rockstar Spudd (TNA Impact) ***3/4*​Holy shit who expected this match to be so fucking good! A bloodbath, brutal, fuck PG attitude in this match. With WWE still trying to stay PG it's nice to see matches like this still in wrestling. Another match on the list which shows how far EC3 has come since his debut. You couldn't help but root for Spud throughout the match too as he was playing the ultimate underdog in this contest. Great match, and definitely watch the segment after just to show you how great of an heel/dick EC3 is 

*2. MATCH 2 OF 5 SERIES- The Wolves vs. Dirty Heels (TNA Impact) *****​This match started out almost identical to their first match together, but this time they actually picked it up towards the end! An very smart and all around well wrestle match. These four are without a doubt the best wrestlers of the year in TNA, and you can see why in these matches. Some really good kickouts throughout the match. It definitely had an old school kind of feel to it. Looking back on the matches they had this year it really reminded me of The Rockers vs. The Midnight Express from the 80's.

*1) MATCH 5 OF 5 SERIES- Iron Man Match- The Wolves vs. Dirty Heels (TNA Impact) *****​Here's your TNA MOTY! The conclusion of The Wolves vs. Heels series definitely did not disappoint as the two teams battle it out in an 30 Minute Iron Man Match. Great match throughout with none of the teams even scoring a pin fall until the closing minutes of the match; definitely different from most Iron Man Matches. The action was consistent throughout the match, and the two teams never overstayed their welcome. Different aspects of the match were taken from their other four matches making it an great final product! Like I said earlier if your going to check out anything from TNA in 2015 check out the series these team's had!

Overall- Meh, this list just goes to show you how sad the state of TNA is nowadays. It's kinda sad to watch definitely if your an former TNA fan like me who saw TNA during it's glory years. Honestly the top 5 matches are really the only matches to go out of your way and watch. Next up is my top 10 Lucha Underground MOTY which I will release on Christmas.


----------



## mobyomen

Best match I've seen all year so far has been The Kingdom vs Redragon vs The Young Bucks Street Fight from 12/19/15


----------



## TripleG

Match of the Year for Each Promotion I Regularly Watched This Year: 

*WWE (Main Roster)*
Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. John Cena Vs. Seth Rollins: WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) 
Runner Ups: 
- Brock Lesnar Vs. The Undertaker: Hell in a Cell Match (WWE HIAC 2015) 
- John Cena Vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) 
- Various John Cena US Open Title Matches (Vs. Zayn, Vs. Neville, etc.) 

*WWE: NXT*
Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Bayley: NXT Womens Title (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn) 
Runner Ups: 
- Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Title (NXT TakeOver: Rival) 
- Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Becky Lynch: NXT Womens Title (NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable) 
- Kevin Owens -c- Vs. Finn Balor: NXT Title (WWE Beast in the East) 
- Finn Balor -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Title Ladder Match (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn) 
- Bayley -c- Vs. Sasha Banks: NXT Womens Title 30 Min Ironman Match (NXT TakeOver Respect) 

*NJPW*
Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Title (Wrestle Kingdom 9) 
Runner Ups: 
- AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Title (NJPW Dominion) 
- Kyle O'Riley Vs. Kushida: Battle of the Super Juniors Finals
- Shinsuke Nakamura Vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi: G1 Climax Finals
- AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP World Title (NJPW Invasion Attack) 
- Shinsuke Nakamura -c- Vs. Kota Ibushi: IWGP IC Title (Wrestle Kingdom 9) 
- Shinsuke Nakamura Vs. Kazuchika Okada: G1 Climax Tournament Match 
- And basically all the NEVER Openweight Matches involving Makabe, Iishi, and Honma. 

*Lucha Underground*
Mill Muertes Vs. Fenix: Grave Consequences Match 
Runner Ups
- Prince Puma -c- Vs. Mil Muertes: LU Championship (Ultima Lucha) 
- Pentagon Jr Vs. Vampiro: Ciero Miedo Match (Ultima Lucha) 
- Trios Championship Tournament Finals
- Aztec Warfare
- Prince Puma -c- Vs. Johnny Mundo: LU Championship All Night Long Match
- Prince Puma -c- Vs. Cage: LU Championship Boyle Heights Street Fight
- Johnny Mundo Vs. King Cuerno: Steel Cage Match
- Johnny Mundo Vs. Alberto El Patron (1st Match) 

*ROH*
Jay Lethal -c- Vs. AJ Styles: ROH World Title (ROH Final Battle 2015)
Runner Ups: 
- Jay Briscoe Vs. Jay Lethal: Title for Title (ROH: Best in the World 2015) 
- Jay Lethal -c- Vs. Roderick Strong: ROH World Title (ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII) 

*TNA*
Ethan Carter III Vs. Rockstar Spud: Hair Vs. Hair Match (Impact) 
Runner Up
- The Wolves Vs. The Dirty Heels: TNA Tag Title Best of Five Series Finals 30 Min Iron Man Match (Impact)


----------



## Corey

mobyomen said:


> Best match I've seen all year so far has been The Kingdom vs Redragon vs The Young Bucks Street Fight from 12/19/15


Just as a disclaimer to everyone else, he saw this in person and it won't air on TV until 2016.


----------



## NakNak

*Jay Lethal vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Best in the World 2015)*
_****1/2_

*Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles (ROH Final Battle 2015)*
_****1/4_

*Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Final Battle 2015)*
_****1/2_


----------



## Corey

@NakNak glad to see you liked those Lethal matches so much. I totally agree with what you said about him in the FB thread. Tell me, have you seen this one yet?

TV Championship: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Conquest Tour Hopkins & ROH TV 5/23)

If not try and find it because I loved the shit out of it.


----------



## BotchedPiledriver

Top 5's from each promotion I've watched this year. I've only included matches I've rated ****1/4 or higher. 

*NJPW*
1. Best of the Super Junior Finals: KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly
2. G1 Climax Day 5: AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi 
3. G1 Climax Day 7: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi 
4. Wrestle Kingdom 9: Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura
5. Dominion: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba

Honorable Mention: G1 Climax Day 18: Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii 

*ROH*
1. Final Battle: Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles
2. Best in the World: Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe 
3. Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta: Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly
4. Conquest Tour: Hopkins: Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly
5. Global Wars: Night 1: Bullet Club vs. ROH All Stars

*PWG*
1. Don't Sweat the Technique: Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. 
2. From Out of Nowhere: Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal 
3. Threemendous IV: Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
4. Don't Sweat the Technique: Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee 
5. BOLA Stage Three: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Marty Scurll 

*WWE*
1. Elimination Chamber: Kevin Owens vs. John Cena 
2. Wrestlemania: Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns 
3. Hell in a Cell: Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker 
4. Money in the Bank: Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
5. Extreme Rules: Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. New Day

*Other promotions (that I couldn't make a top 5 with)*
1. Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny: Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochiuzki
2. Evolve 47: Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
3. NXT Unstoppable: Becky Lynch vs. Sascha Banks
4. Evolve 46: Zack Sabre Jr vs. TJ Perkins
5. Evolve 47: Zack Sabre Jr vs. Timothy Thatcher
6. NXT Takeover Brooklyn: Bailey vs. Sascha Banks
7. CZW Cage of Death XVII: Lio Rush vs Joey Janela
8. Progress Chapter 24: Tommaso Ciampa vs. Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## NakNak

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @NakNak glad to see you liked those Lethal matches so much. I totally agree with what you said about him in the FB thread. Tell me, have you seen this one yet?
> 
> TV Championship: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Conquest Tour Hopkins & ROH TV 5/23)
> 
> If not try and find it because I loved the shit out of it.


I will try to find it and will give it a look man


----------



## ShadowSucks92

My top 10 matches of 2015:

1) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9

2) Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- The New Beginning in Sendai

3) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada- Wrestle Kingdom 9

4) Tommaso Ciampa vs Zack Sabre Jr - Progress Wrestling Chapter 24

5) Sasha Banks vs Bayley - NXT Takeover Brooklyn

6) Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 45

7) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - G1 Climax Finals

8) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada - G1 Climax Day 18

9) Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma- NJPW Power Struggle

10) Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG Mystery Vortex 3


----------



## TripleG

OK, I think I've got my Top Ten Favorite Matches for the Year: 

*1) Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Bayley: NXT Women's Championship (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)* = This match had everything, most importantly, the drama, the characters and the emotion. You had a loveable underdog babyface, a strong and nasty heel, and all the twists turns and great moments to make it all work. Little touches like Sasha stomping on Bayley's hand or Bayley ripping off the headband before securing the win all punctuated a believable and engaging story. It was pure wrestling excellence at its finest. 

*2) Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)* = A match that was so excellent, and so amazing that it crossed the language barrier and was an instant classic. I talk about it alot, but the moment after the match with Okada in tears after losing the match was amazingly realistic. You would have thought that you just watched a real athletic competition and not worked athletic entertainment. It is also amazing to me that these guys have wrestled each other as many times as they have and still managed to keep it exciting. How will they do at Wrestle Kingdom 10? We will just have to wait and see. 

*3) Lucha Underground Trios Tournament Finals (Lucha Underground 4/22)* = The emotional core of this entire set up was the trio of Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, and Angelico. Their dysfunctional partnership made them likely to be eliminated from the tournament early, but somehow or other they made it to the four way elimination match and ultimate won out. It was an underdog story as these three personalities with an awkward history had to find a way to co-exist to become the first ever champions. If they had simply won the fatal four way, that would have been enough, but the real icing on the cake came when Dario Cueto inserted the Crew as a last minute obstacle for the underdogs. In a No DQ streetfight, it appeared as if the babyfaces were done, but Angelico, living up to his name, came through with what is (In my opinion) the Spot of the Year as he soared from the top of the temple and into the ring to take out the crew. That act of desperation turned the tide and allowed the unlikely trio to secure the win and become the first ever Trios Champions for Lucha Underground, a title victory that for my money was the most satisfying championship win of the year. 

*4) AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Championship (NJPW Dominion 2015)* = After the devestating loss at Wrestle Kingdom 9, Okada found himself in a slump. He was losing matches and had to get his career back on track, which led to him finally overcoming Bad Luck Fale and building himself back up to championship glory. The final stop on his road to redemption was Bullet Club leader, the Phenomenal AJ Styles. Now I have to say, AJ's year has been absolutely amazing. The guy has put on amazing match after amazing match and it is easy to see why he is a top name in the business all over the globe. Given the excellence in both talents and Okada's emotional journey to the title, this match was sure to be a classic, and it did not disappoint in the slightest. The reversals and counters made it one hell of an athletic showcase, and it was all the more satisfying when Okada got the job done and won back the championship. 

*5) Fenix Vs. Mil Muertes: Grave Consequences Match (Lucha Underground 3/18)* = I know as smart marks, we typically want realism in our pro wrestling, but sometimes, when a promotion really goes out there and off the wall, it can work insanely well. Undertaker's entire career is indicative of that. Here, we have the Man of a 1000 Deaths, Mil Muertes, a beast of a man that worships death and taking on a man that embraces life in Fenix. And given Lucha Underground's unique presentation, you buy into the fact that Muertes is an undead brick wall of a man and Fenix is probably a literal phoenix. The over the top nature of the stories is enhanced by LU's amazing production quality and it made a feud that seems absurd on paper and made it one of the best of the year. The culmination of their initial feud was the Lucha Underground equivalent to a casket match which proved to be a brutal and wild showcase. Throw in some blood, guts, a scrappy babyface, a monster heel, and a woman caught between them, and you have one wild and crazy showcase that exemplified the strengths of Lucha Underground. 

*6) Kyle O'Riley Vs. KUSHIDA: Battle of the Super Juniors Tournament Finals* = Tournaments inherently serve as storylines. Guys have to win to advance and presumably get worn out and tired along the way while also learning from their experiences and trying to find ways to continue advancing. It works for real sports and it works in the entertainment world as well. For this tournament, getting to the finals makes the two competitors the two best in the tournament and the final battle should be a war between the two best. The end result here was one of the most amazing matches I saw all year as both guys threw everything they had at each other. After a grueling war of trading holds, brawling, and flying all over the place, KUSHIDA was ultimately the winner, and had to be seen as the best in the Junior Heavyweight that NJPW had to offer, something that was confirmed when he ultimately beat Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship. 

*7) Prince Puma -c- Vs. Mil Muertes: Lucha Underground Championship (Ultima Lucha Part 2)* = For all of Season 1 of Lucha Underground, Prince Puma had been built up as the big hero babyface champion. He first won the title in Aztec Warfare, and went on
to successfully defend his championship against all comers. On the other side, Mil Muertes had been a monster that tore through everyone put in front of him. He came more powerful after his return from Grave Consequences as he claimed more and more victims as the weeks went on. It only seemed natural that for the season finale of Lucha Underground, it would come down to the greatest hero and the most monstrous villain. They did and the payoff was fantastic. The determination of Prince Puma up against the raw power of Muertes made for an excellent climax to an entire season worth of excellent dramatic wrestling television. The capstone was Muertes becoming the Champion. It was the climax to Season 1 and the set up for Season 2, which I am very excited to see. 

*8) Pentagon Jr. Vs. Vampiro: Ciero Miedo Match (Ultima Lucha Part 2)* = Talk about a match that was way better than it had any right to be. Jeez! If you had told me that one of my favorite matches of 2015 would be a match including Vampiro, I would have laughed at you. However, the success of this match is a perfect reminder of how a great build up can make up for deficiencies. Do I typically like hardcore matches with light tubes and over the top hardcore action? No. Do I normally like matches involving old guys passed their prime? No. But when you build up the story well and establish tangible animosity between the two characters, then a wild and over the top hardcore war feels appropriate. And to see Vampiro manage to put on a performance so long after his days of relevance was remarkable to say the least. And then the storyline had a great payoff when it was over too, with Pentagon Jr coming off looking like a megastar by the time it was done. They had several missions to accomplish with this match and they succeeded in all of them. 

*9) Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. John Cena Vs. Seth Rollins: WWE World Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)* = What made this match work so well was the sheer difference in styles between the three men. Seth and Lesnar in particular made for a unique pairing as Seth's athleticism made him work as a counterbalance to the sheer brute force of Lesnar. Seth's involvement was also a welcomed breath of fresh air as Lesnar/Cena one on one was starting to become stale, but adding Rollins gave the match a much needed wild card. Due to Lesnar's limited schedule, WWE Title matches were more rare at this point, which made the match feel a tad more special. All of that combined to make an exciting and action packed match up that highlighted the strengths of everyone involved. 

*10) Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Championship (NXT TakeOver: Rival)* = A classic story of friends turned enemies, jealousy, and betrayal set the stage for one of the most intriguing main events in NXT history, and it did not disappoint. It was a brutal and personal match that ended in a way that wasn't expected. Owens' brutality proved to be too much for Zayn, who refused to quit and stay down. The beating became severe and even tough to watch at times, which build sympathy on the hero and heat on the antagonist. The execution was great and the end result was even better. With Owens refusing to stop his beat down and Sami refusing to quit, the end result was referee stoppage with Owens being declared the new champion. The bout was personal, emotional, and had an ending that left the door open for story threads to be resolved in the future.


----------



## Joeisgod

Ok so I said I was going to release my favorite Lucha Underground matches in order, but I'm going to hold off on that. I want to watch Grave Consequence one more time lol. But here are my top 20 EVOLVE and top 25 ROH matches of the year!


EVOLVE
1)	Roderick Strong vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 45) ****1/2
2)	Drew Galloway vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 52) ****1/4
3)	Drew Gulack vs. Johnny Gargano (EVOLVE 52) ****1/4
4)	Timonthy Thatcher vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 47) ****1/4
5)	Timothy Thatcher vs. Johnny Gargano (EVOLVE 51) ****1/4
6)	Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey (EVOLVE 47) ****1/4
7)	Chris Hero vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 48) ****
8)	I-Quit Match-Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 49) ****
9)	No Holds Barred-Timothy Thatchers vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 48) ****
10)	Biff Buisick vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 40) ****
11)	Zach Sabre Jr. vs. T.J. Perkins (EVOLVE 46) ****
12)	Anthony Nese vs. T.J. Perkins (EVOLVE 51) ****
13)	Mike Bailey vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 44) ****
14)	TJ Perkins vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 52) ****
15)	Drew Galloway vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 51) ***3/4
16)	Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) ***3/4
17)	Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thacher (EVOLVE 46) ***3/4
18)	TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bailey (EVOLVE 43) ***3/4
19)	Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 42) ***1/2
20)	Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) ***1/2

ROH
ROH
1)	AJ Styles vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Final Battle 2015) ****1/2
2)	AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of The Worlds Night 1) ****1/2
3)	Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Best In The World) ****1/4
4)	Bullet Club vs. Roping Vice and Okada (ROH Global Wars 2) ****1/4
5)	ROH World Title Match-Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV) ****1/4
6)	Bullet Club (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks) vs. ACH, Cedrick Alexander, and Matt Sydal (ROH TV 02/14/15) ****1/4
7)	Bullet Club vs. The Kingdom (ROH The Best In The World) ****1/4
8)	FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR- Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Page (ROH TV) ****
9)	Bullet Club vs. The Kingdom (ROH War of The Worlds Night 2) ****
10)	ROH (Roderick Strong, War Machine, and The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Styles, Young Bucks, Anderson, and Gallows) (ROH Global Wars Night 1) ****
11)	ROH TV Title Match-Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV) ****
12)	Alberto Del Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Dayton) ****
13)	redDragon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) ****
14)	Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Conquest Tour Hopkns) ****
15)	KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong (ROH War of The Worlds Night 1) ****
16)	Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Final Battle 2015) ****
17)	Bullet Club vs. House of Truth (ROH Survival of The Fittest Night 1) ****
18)	Kazuchika Okada vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Field of Honor 2015) ****
19)	ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH Conquest Tour Milwaukee) ****
20)	SURVIVOR OF THE FITTEST MATCH- Elgin vs. Daniels vs. Briscoe vs. ACH vs. Young (ROH Survival of The Fittest 2015 Night 2) ****
21)	Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Global Wars Night 2) ***3/4
22)	Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole (ROH All Star Extravaganza 2015) ***3/4
23)	The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH TV) ***3/4
24)	Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Reloaded Chicago Ridge) ***3/4
25)	The Briscoes vs. ANX (ROH TV) ***3/4


----------



## Joeisgod

*AJ Styles vs. Will Osprey vs. Marty Scurell (RPW Uprising 2015) ****3/4*​HOLY SHIT! Everybody please check this match out my number three overall favorite match from this year, and the best Triple Threat match since HHH vs. Benoit vs. HBK at Mania 20! Some of the sequences these three men were pulling off was absolutely fucking nuts, and this match had me on the edge of my seat the whole time. If you haven't gotten a chance to check Revolution Pro Wrestling what are you waiting for?


----------



## Rah

Temporary end of year list, until I get back home next year, and can do a Year In Review write-up.

*Puro:*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering (AJPW 03/01) || YES = 4 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 3 ||
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 52 ||*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9) || YES = 41 ||*
Satoshi Kojima vs Naomichi Marafuji (NOAH 10/01) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Cometa vs Cavernario (NJPW Fantastica Mania) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Twin Towers (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK (NOAH New Year Navigation) || YES = 1 ||
Akito vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ & Kota Ibushi vs. Happy Motel & HARASHIMA (DDT Sweet Dreams) || YES = 2 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 02/02) || YES = 4 ||
Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Zeus (AJPW Excite Series) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
*Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 16 ||*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai) || YES = 4 ||
Happy Motel vs. Strong BJ (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT Saitama Super DDT) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi (DDT Into The Fight) || YES = 2 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. Shuji Kondo (WRESTLE-1 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Koguma (STARDOM 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Kzy vs. Akira Tozawa (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 4 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 8 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup) || YES = 5 ||
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage in Tokyo) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 21/3) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Dream Power Series) || YES = 1 ||
Masato Tanaka vs. SHINGO (ZERO-1 29/03) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 31/03) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 8 ||
Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Dragon Gate 09/04) || YES = 3 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (DDT Max Bump) || YES = 2 ||
Akito vs. Shigehiro Irie (DDT 17/05) || YES = 2 ||
*Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (BoSJ Finals) || YES = 25 ||*
Twin Towers vs Strong BJ (BJW 28/05) || YES = 3 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 14/06) || YES = 6 ||
CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino (DG: Gate of Generation) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 12 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 6 ||
Kento Miyahara vs Akebono (AJPW 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA vs KUDO (DDT 31/05) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles (NJPW 20/07) || YES = 8 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 20/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 18/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tatsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
*AJ Styles vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 26/07) || YES = 11 ||*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Satoshi Kojima vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 24/07) || YES = 1 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 27/07) || YES = 15 ||*
Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 4 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 01/08) || YES = 5 ||
Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura (Stardom 26/07) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 09/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 5 ||
Tomoaki Honma vs Karl Anderson (NJPW 07/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW 12/08) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles (NJPW 10/08) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles (NJPW 08/08) || YES = 2 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 8 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 7 ||
Michael Elgin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 15/08) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs Mascara Dorada (NJPW Invasion Attack) || YES = 1 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW 04/08) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs Time Splitters (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
Thunder Rock vs Jumonji Sisters (Stardom 23/09) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (AJPW 29/08) || YES = 1 ||
Shingo vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 5 ||
YAMATO, Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino, T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 4 ||
Sakaguchi vs HARASHIMA (DDT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 29/10) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Tag League Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Yukio Sakaguchi vs Isami Kodaka (DDT 28/11) || YES = 1 ||
Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi vs Kazuyuki Fujita & Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Komatsu vs HARASHIMA & Ohka (DDT17/11) || YES = 1 ||






*US/Europe Indy:*
Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 2 ||
Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee (EVOLVE 36) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 37) || YES = 1 ||
Aztec Warfare (Lucha Underground 07/01) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 14/01) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal (ROH 24/01) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade (XWA Xtreme Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = ||
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) || YES = 1 ||
*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) || YES = 11 ||*
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 13th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee) || YES = 3 || 
Preston Quinn vs. Damien Wayne (VCW 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 38) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 39) || YES = 1 ||
*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 18/03) || YES = 18 ||*
Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 40) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher (Mercury Rising) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Supercard of Honor IX) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) || YES = 5 ||
AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH TV 04/04) || YES = 1 ||
King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, The Mack & Killshot (Lucha Underground 22/04) || YES = 3 ||
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 42) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 06/05) || YES = 4 ||
Chris Hero vs. Tommy End (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) || YES = 19 ||*
Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH TV 09/05) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 8 ||
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) || YES = 6 ||
*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 12 ||*
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV 23/05) || YES = 5 ||
RoH All Stars vs Bullet Club (RoH Global Wars '15) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro Summer Sizzler '15) || YES = 7 ||
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 5 ||
The Thrillers vs. The UK Hooligans (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs Ricochet (Rev Pro High Stakes '15) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 17/06) || YES = 9 ||
Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 7 ||
Moose vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 3 ||
The Kingdom vs Bullet Club (RoH Best in the World) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (RoH 20/06) || YES = 3 ||
Mike Bennett vs Dalton Castle (RoH Road to BitW Night 3) || YES = 1 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Gacy vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Dojo Wars #34 ) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs JT Dunn & Chris Hero (Beyond Wrestling Hit & Run) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Fenix (Lucha @ The Royal Albert Hall) || YES = 1 ||
*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 45) || YES = 11 ||*
Shynron vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling King of Arts) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 3 ||
The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (RoH DBD XIII) || YES = 1 ||
Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs Alberto Del Rio (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Brian Cage vs Willie Mack (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 1 ||
Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes (LU Ultima Lucha) || YES = 8 ||
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 4 ||
Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Warfare III) || YES = 2 ||
The Devastation Corporation vs Princess Kimber Lee & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara Storming The Castle) || YES = 1 ||
Los Güeros del Cielo vs The Young Bucks (PWG Threemendous 4) || YES = 1 ||
Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 48) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay (RPW Uprising) || YES = 3 ||
Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre, Jr. (Progress Chapter 19) || YES = 2 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (RPW Uprising) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay (RPW Global Wars) || YES = 1 ||
Mt Rushmore vs Euro Trash (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Ricochet (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs Jimmy Havoc (Progress Chapter 20) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Gargano vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 51) || YES = 2 ||
Euro Trash vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG BoLA Night 1) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Aero Star & Fenix vs Drago & Pentagon (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs Zach Sabre Jr (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs Mt Rushmore (PWG BoLA Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling The Real Thing) || YES = 1||
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (Evolve 45) || YES = 1 ||
Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (Evolve 37) || YES = 1 ||
Zach Sabre Jr vs Tommaso Ciampa (Progress Chapter 24) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly (RoH Final Battle) || YES = 2 ||
Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles (RoH Final Battle) || YES = 3 ||





*WWE:*
Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT 14/01) || YES = 3 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Royal Rumble) || YES = 26 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (Raw 02/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (Main Event 10/02) || YES = 1 ||
Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 9 ||
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 5 ||
*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival) || YES = 11 ||*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 2 ||
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 25/03) || YES = 6 ||
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 4 ||
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 5 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) || YES = 19 ||*
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (RAW 30/03) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 08/04) || YES = 2 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Finn Bálor (NXT 08/04) || YES = 1 ||
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley (NXT 22/04) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper (SmackDown 23/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins & Kane (RAW 27/04) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (RAW 04/05) || YES = 3 ||
John Cena vs. Rusev (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 22 ||*
Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 24 ||*
*John Cena vs. Kevin Owens (Money in the Bank) || YES = 10 ||*
Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (Money in the Bank) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 29/06) || YES = 3 ||
Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast in the East) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast in the East) || YES = 5 ||
John Cena vs Cesaro (Raw 06/07) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Cesaro (Raw 13/07) || YES = 3 ||
Seth Rollins vs Neville (Raw 03/08) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs John Cena (Battleground) || YES = 1 ||
*Sasha Banks vs Bayley (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 24 ||*
John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam) || YES = 3 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam) || YES = 1 ||
Enzo Amore & Big Cass & Hype Bros vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable & Dash & Dawson (NXT 26/08) || YES = 1 ||
Sting vs Seth Rollins (Night of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
*Bayley vs Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 11 ||*
Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Baron Corbin & Rhyno (NXT Takeover: Respect) || YES = 2 ||
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 4 ||
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt (Hell in a Cell) || YES = 2 ||
Roman Reigns Vs Kevin Owens Vs Dolph Ziggler Vs Alberto Del Río (Raw 26/10) || YES = 1 ||
Roman Reigns vs Cesaro (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 16/11) || YES = 1 ||
New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
Sheamus vs Roman Reigns (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor (NXT Takeover: London) || YES = 1 ||




*TNA:*
EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact Wrestling 13/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 20/03) || YES = 2 ||


*Lucha Libre:*
Flamita, Hijo de Fishman, Skyman vs Fenix, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (Cara Luchas 01/01) || YES = 2 ||
Terrible vs. Maximo (CMLL 30/01) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Panther, The Panther & Blue Panther Jr. vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus (CMLL 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV (AAA Rey de Reyes) || YES = 1 ||
La Resistencia vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Promociones Cara Lucha 07/03) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Titanes Del Ring) || YES = 1 ||
Kamaitachi vs. Dragon Lee (CMLL Homenaje a Dos Leyendas) || YES = 2 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 13/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi (CMLL 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Sanchez 14/08) || YES = 2 ||
Aerostar, Argenis & Drago vs La Secta & Machine Rocker (AAA 20/09) || YES = 1 ||
Electroshock, Hijo del Pirata Morgan, Carta Brava Jr. vs. Fenix, Aerostar, Argenis (AAA 02/04) || YES = 1 ||
La Sombra vs Atlantis (CMLL Anniversario) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Rey Cometa (CMLL 19/01) || YES = 1 ||
Angel De Oro vs Polvora (CMLL 28/07) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Barbaro Cavernario vs Titan (CMLL 03/05) || YES = 1 ||
Perro Aguayo Jr vs Myzteziz (AAA 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
Virus vs Dr Cerebro (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 2 ||
Guerrero Maya Sr vs Guerrero Maya Jr (Chilanga Mask 16/08) || YES = 1 ||
Dr Wagner, La Sombra, Rush vs LA Park, Volador, Atlantis (CMLL 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
Cavernario vs Triton (CMLL 16/09) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Blue Panther & Rey Cometa vs Dragón Rojo Jr,Pólvora & Virus (CMLL 11/09) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr., Stuka Jr. vs Boby Zavala, Kamaitachi, Virus (CMLL 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. b Boby Z, Disturbio, Hechicero (CMLL 09/11) || YES = 1 ||
Esfinge, Fuego, The Panther vs Puma, Súper Comando, Tiger (CMLL 06/11) || YES = 1 ||


Legend:
*Bold Red Text*: matches with a score of 10 or better
Red text: matches with a score of 5 or better


----------



## hgr423

Does anyone have the definitive top 10 matches of 2015?

Thanks.


----------



## Brock

There is no definitive. Everyone will have a different opinion on a top ten, or what should and shouldn't be in a top ten.

:shrug

Nothings gospel here, just people's own, favourite matches of the year that they thought were the best. Ten people will probably have ten different 'top tens' for example. IMO.


----------



## Rah

I'd probably have this as a top 10 (I cannot believe I've watched 10 matches this year). First five are great, after that, the quality of 2015 took a dive down the shitter.

1) Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns
2) Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura
3) Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
4) Virus vs Black Terry
5) Sasha Banks vs Bayley (Brooklyn)
6) Rey Mysterio vs Myzteziz
7) Roman Reigns vs Big Show
8) Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr
9) EC3 vs Rockstar Spud
10) Virus vs Dr Cerebro

I need to finish watching the Evolve shows, so that may change things. I've also not touched the Kamaitachi/Dragon Lee matches, so there's that.


----------



## JIM2000

*My top 15*

*1.* Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar - WWE Wrestlemania 31
*2.* Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher - EVOLVE 48
*3.* Virus vs Dr. Cerebro - Chilanga Mask 8/16
*4.* Kairi Hojo vs Meiko Satomura - STARDOM 6/14 
*5.* Guerrero Maya Jr. vs Black Terry - Chilanga Mask 8/16
*6.* Timothy Thatcher vs Joe Graves- PREMIER Embrace the Grind Challenge
*7.* Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT Takeover Respect
*8.* Roman Reigns v Daniel Bryan - WWE Fast Lane
*9.* Virus v Dragon Lee - CMLL 11/4 
*10.* El Satanico vs Blue Panther - CaraLucha 25/7
*11.* Atlantis vs La Sombra - CMLL 82 Aniversario
*12.*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
*13.*Timothy Thatcher v Chris Hero - EVOLVE 46
*14.* Dragon Lee v Kamaitachi - CMLL 30/8
*15.* Sasha Banks v Becky Lynch - NXT Takeover Unstoppable


----------



## Corey

I'm pretty convinced that Rah and JIM2000 are the same person. 

It's far too difficult to list a top 10, but here's the matches I ranked pretty highly. Most of them have only been seen once, so idk how well they would hold up.

*Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble) **** 1/2*
*AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay (Rev Pro UK High Stakes) **** 1/2*
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak (PWG From Out of Nowhere) **** 1/4
*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31) **** 1/4*
Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Conquest Tour: Hopkins & TV 5/23) **** 1/4
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) **** 1/4
*2 out of 3 Falls: Will Ospreay vs. Matt Sydal (Rev Pro UK Summer Sizzler) **** 1/2*
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Best in the World) **** 1/4
John Cena vs. Cesaro (RAW 7/6) **** 1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 45) **** 1/4
*AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax Day 17 8/14) **** 3/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW G1 Climax Day 18 8/15) **** 1/4

Styles/Tanahashi is my personal MOTY, bolded ones would most likely be my top 5, with Styles/Cole and Okada/Nakamura being RIGHT behind.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's my top-25:

*1.* Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
*2.* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 17)
*3.* Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 18)
*4.* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
*5.* Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)
*6.* Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 45)
*7.* Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)
*8.* Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)
*9.* Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Takeover: Respect)
*10.* Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 03/18)
*11.* AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Global Wars Night 2)
*12.* Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane)
*13.* Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
*14.* AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 5)
*15.* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 1)
*16.* Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2)
*17.* Roderick Strong vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton)
*18.* Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III)
*19.* Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Dominion)
*20.* KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXII Finals)
*21.* Roderick Strong vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 19)
*22.* Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 7)
*23.* Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 18)
*24.* Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1)
*25*. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE RAW 03/30)


----------



## BillThompson

Ho Ho Hogan said:


> I'd probably have this as a top 10 (I cannot believe I've watched 10 matches this year). First five are great, after that, the quality of 2015 took a dive down the shitter.
> 
> 1) Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns
> 2) Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura
> 3) Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
> 4) Virus vs Black Terry
> 5) Sasha Banks vs Bayley (Brooklyn)
> 6) Rey Mysterio vs Myzteziz
> 7) Roman Reigns vs Big Show
> 8) Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr
> 9) EC3 vs Rockstar Spud
> 10) Virus vs Dr Cerebro
> 
> I need to finish watching the Evolve shows, so that may change things. I've also not touched the Kamaitachi/Dragon Lee matches, so there's that.


You not having Virus/Cerebro as at least #2 makes me question our friendship...


----------



## darkclaudio

MY TOP 21 MATCH OF THE YEAR
1. IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: SHINSUKE NAKAMURA VS KOTA IBUSHI - NJPW 4/01
2. BEST OF SUPER JR FINAL MATCH: KUSHIDA VS KYLE O'REILLY - NJPW 7/06
3. G1 CLIMAX FINAL MATCH: HIROSHI TANAHASHI VS SHINSUKE NAKAMURA - NJPW 16/08
4. IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: HIROSHI TANAHASHI VS KAZUCHIKA OKADA - NJPW 4/01
5. BJW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: KOHEI SATO & SHUJI ISHIKAWA VS DAISUKE SEKIMOTO & YUJI OKABAYASHI - BJW 28/05
6. OPEN THE TWIN GATE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: MASATO YOSHINO & SHACHIHOKO BOY VS JIMMY SUSUMU & JIMMY KAGETORA - DRAGON GATE 9/04
7. BJW STRONG WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: SHUJI ISHIKAWA VS YUJI OKABAYASHI - BJW 2/02
8. WORLD OF STARDOM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: KAIRI HOJO VS MEIKO SATOMURA - STARDOM 14/06
9. PWG WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: RODERICK STRONG VS ZACK SABRE - PWG 3/04
10. G1 CLIMAX - BLOCK A FINAL MATCH: HIROSHI TANAHASHI VS AJ STYLES - NJPW 14/08
11. OPEN THE DREAM GATE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: SHINGO TAKAGI VS MASAAKI MOCHIZUKI - DRAGON GATE 1/11
12. NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: SASHA BANKS VS BECKY LYNCH - WWE 20/05
13. BJW STRONG WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: SHUJI ISHIKAWA VS DAISUKE SEKIMOTO - BJW 31/03
14. GHC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: MINORU SUZUKI VS TAKASHI SUGIURA - NOAH 19/09
15. AJPW TRIPLE CROWN: GO SHIOZAKI VS ZEUS - AJPW 7/02
16. IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: AJ STYLES VS KAZUCHIKA OKADA - NJPW 5/07
17. BJW STRONG WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: DAISUKE SEKIMOTO VS YUJI OKABAYASHI - BJW 19/07
18. G1 CLIMAX - BLOCK B: HIROOKI GOTO VS TOMOHIRO ISHII - NJPW 9/08
19. NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: TOMOHIRO ISHII VS TOMOAKI HONMA - NJPW 12/02
20. MIL MUERTES VS FENIX - LUCHA UNDERGROUND 25/01
21. KO-D OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH: KOTA IBUSHI VS HARASHIMA - DDT 29/04


----------



## Joeisgod

Merry Christmas everyone ! Here are my top 10 ten Lucha Underground matches of the year! I should release my top 25 WWE matches next week, followed up by my top 25 other wrestling list, top 25 puro matches, and top 25 PWG matches once All Star Weekend is released. Probably by Febuary I'll have my top 50 matches of the year done! Onto the list!

1)	All Night Long Match-Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma ****1/2
2)	Prince Puma vs. Mii Muertes (ULTIMATE LUCHA NIGHT 2) ****1/4
3)	Grave Consequences Match- Mii Muertes vs. Fenix ****1/4
4)	Aztech Warfare Match ****
5)	Cage Match- King Cueno vs. Johnny Mundo ****
6)	Last Lucha Standing Match- King Cuerno vs. Drago ****
7)	Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto Del Patron (ULTIMATE LUCHA NIGHT 2) ***3/4
8)	Alberto Del Patron vs. Johnny Mundo (Lucha Underground 05/06/15) ***3/4
9)	Falls Count Anywhere Match- Cage vs. Mack (Lucha Underground Ultimate Lucha Night 1) ***3/4
10)The Crew vs. Son of Havoc, Angelico, and Ivelisse ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

Still need to watch a bunch of PWG shows, this year's 16 carat and RPW Summer Sizzler and Uprising (was there live, but I'm not a fan of rating matches when in attendance). Otherwise here's my top 25 matches of the year.

1) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 17 - ****¾
2) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom - ****½
3) Mil Muertes vs. Fenix – Lucha Underground 3/18 - ****¼ 
4) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 19 - ****¼
5) AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay – RPW High Stakes - ****¼ 
6) AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Dominion - ****¼
7) Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 18 - ****¼
8) Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr – PWG Don't Sweat The Technique - ****¼
9) John Cena vs. Kevin Owens – WWE Money in the Bank - ****¼
10) Sasha Banks vs. Bayley – NXT Takeover: Brooklyn - ****¼

11) John Cena vs. Cesaro – WWE RAW 7/6 - ****¼
12) Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 16 - ****¼
13) Kyle O’Reilly vs. KUSHIDA – NJPW BOSJ XXII Final - ****¼
14) Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 7 - ****¼
15) Zack Sabre Jr vs. Will Ospreay – PROGRESS Chapter 19 - ****¼
16) Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE Royal Rumble - ****
17) Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch – NXT Takeover: Unstoppable - ****
18) Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 18 - ****
19) Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor – WWE Beast in the East - ****
20) Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA – NJPW Dominion - ****


----------



## The_Kliq

Lots of great matches to catch up on. Thanks fellas!


----------



## kimino

TripleG said:


> OK, I think I've got my Top Ten Favorite Matches for the Year:
> 
> *1) Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Bayley: NXT Women's Championship (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)* = This match had everything, most importantly, the drama, the characters and the emotion. You had a loveable underdog babyface, a strong and nasty heel, and all the twists turns and great moments to make it all work. Little touches like Sasha stomping on Bayley's hand or Bayley ripping off the headband before securing the win all punctuated a believable and engaging story. It was pure wrestling excellence at its finest.
> 
> *2) Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)* = A match that was so excellent, and so amazing that it crossed the language barrier and was an instant classic. I talk about it alot, but the moment after the match with Okada in tears after losing the match was amazingly realistic. You would have thought that you just watched a real athletic competition and not worked athletic entertainment. It is also amazing to me that these guys have wrestled each other as many times as they have and still managed to keep it exciting. How will they do at Wrestle Kingdom 10? We will just have to wait and see.
> 
> *3) Lucha Underground Trios Tournament Finals (Lucha Underground 4/22)* = The emotional core of this entire set up was the trio of Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, and Angelico. Their dysfunctional partnership made them likely to be eliminated from the tournament early, but somehow or other they made it to the four way elimination match and ultimate won out. It was an underdog story as these three personalities with an awkward history had to find a way to co-exist to become the first ever champions. If they had simply won the fatal four way, that would have been enough, but the real icing on the cake came when Dario Cueto inserted the Crew as a last minute obstacle for the underdogs. In a No DQ streetfight, it appeared as if the babyfaces were done, but Angelico, living up to his name, came through with what is (In my opinion) the Spot of the Year as he soared from the top of the temple and into the ring to take out the crew. That act of desperation turned the tide and allowed the unlikely trio to secure the win and become the first ever Trios Champions for Lucha Underground, a title victory that for my money was the most satisfying championship win of the year.
> 
> *4) AJ Styles -c- Vs. Kazuchika Okada: IWGP World Championship (NJPW Dominion 2015)* = After the devestating loss at Wrestle Kingdom 9, Okada found himself in a slump. He was losing matches and had to get his career back on track, which led to him finally overcoming Bad Luck Fale and building himself back up to championship glory. The final stop on his road to redemption was Bullet Club leader, the Phenomenal AJ Styles. Now I have to say, AJ's year has been absolutely amazing. The guy has put on amazing match after amazing match and it is easy to see why he is a top name in the business all over the globe. Given the excellence in both talents and Okada's emotional journey to the title, this match was sure to be a classic, and it did not disappoint in the slightest. The reversals and counters made it one hell of an athletic showcase, and it was all the more satisfying when Okada got the job done and won back the championship.
> 
> *5) Fenix Vs. Mil Muertes: Grave Consequences Match (Lucha Underground 3/18)* = I know as smart marks, we typically want realism in our pro wrestling, but sometimes, when a promotion really goes out there and off the wall, it can work insanely well. Undertaker's entire career is indicative of that. Here, we have the Man of a 1000 Deaths, Mil Muertes, a beast of a man that worships death and taking on a man that embraces life in Fenix. And given Lucha Underground's unique presentation, you buy into the fact that Muertes is an undead brick wall of a man and Fenix is probably a literal phoenix. The over the top nature of the stories is enhanced by LU's amazing production quality and it made a feud that seems absurd on paper and made it one of the best of the year. The culmination of their initial feud was the Lucha Underground equivalent to a casket match which proved to be a brutal and wild showcase. Throw in some blood, guts, a scrappy babyface, a monster heel, and a woman caught between them, and you have one wild and crazy showcase that exemplified the strengths of Lucha Underground.
> 
> *6) Kyle O'Riley Vs. KUSHIDA: Battle of the Super Juniors Tournament Finals* = Tournaments inherently serve as storylines. Guys have to win to advance and presumably get worn out and tired along the way while also learning from their experiences and trying to find ways to continue advancing. It works for real sports and it works in the entertainment world as well. For this tournament, getting to the finals makes the two competitors the two best in the tournament and the final battle should be a war between the two best. The end result here was one of the most amazing matches I saw all year as both guys threw everything they had at each other. After a grueling war of trading holds, brawling, and flying all over the place, KUSHIDA was ultimately the winner, and had to be seen as the best in the Junior Heavyweight that NJPW had to offer, something that was confirmed when he ultimately beat Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> *7) Prince Puma -c- Vs. Mil Muertes: Lucha Underground Championship (Ultima Lucha Part 2)* = For all of Season 1 of Lucha Underground, Prince Puma had been built up as the big hero babyface champion. He first won the title in Aztec Warfare, and went on
> to successfully defend his championship against all comers. On the other side, Mil Muertes had been a monster that tore through everyone put in front of him. He came more powerful after his return from Grave Consequences as he claimed more and more victims as the weeks went on. It only seemed natural that for the season finale of Lucha Underground, it would come down to the greatest hero and the most monstrous villain. They did and the payoff was fantastic. The determination of Prince Puma up against the raw power of Muertes made for an excellent climax to an entire season worth of excellent dramatic wrestling television. The capstone was Muertes becoming the Champion. It was the climax to Season 1 and the set up for Season 2, which I am very excited to see.
> 
> *8) Pentagon Jr. Vs. Vampiro: Ciero Miedo Match (Ultima Lucha Part 2)* = Talk about a match that was way better than it had any right to be. Jeez! If you had told me that one of my favorite matches of 2015 would be a match including Vampiro, I would have laughed at you. However, the success of this match is a perfect reminder of how a great build up can make up for deficiencies. Do I typically like hardcore matches with light tubes and over the top hardcore action? No. Do I normally like matches involving old guys passed their prime? No. But when you build up the story well and establish tangible animosity between the two characters, then a wild and over the top hardcore war feels appropriate. And to see Vampiro manage to put on a performance so long after his days of relevance was remarkable to say the least. And then the storyline had a great payoff when it was over too, with Pentagon Jr coming off looking like a megastar by the time it was done. They had several missions to accomplish with this match and they succeeded in all of them.
> 
> *9) Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. John Cena Vs. Seth Rollins: WWE World Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)* = What made this match work so well was the sheer difference in styles between the three men. Seth and Lesnar in particular made for a unique pairing as Seth's athleticism made him work as a counterbalance to the sheer brute force of Lesnar. Seth's involvement was also a welcomed breath of fresh air as Lesnar/Cena one on one was starting to become stale, but adding Rollins gave the match a much needed wild card. Due to Lesnar's limited schedule, WWE Title matches were more rare at this point, which made the match feel a tad more special. All of that combined to make an exciting and action packed match up that highlighted the strengths of everyone involved.
> 
> *10) Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens: NXT Championship (NXT TakeOver: Rival)* = A classic story of friends turned enemies, jealousy, and betrayal set the stage for one of the most intriguing main events in NXT history, and it did not disappoint. It was a brutal and personal match that ended in a way that wasn't expected. Owens' brutality proved to be too much for Zayn, who refused to quit and stay down. The beating became severe and even tough to watch at times, which build sympathy on the hero and heat on the antagonist. The execution was great and the end result was even better. With Owens refusing to stop his beat down and Sami refusing to quit, the end result was referee stoppage with Owens being declared the new champion. The bout was personal, emotional, and had an ending that left the door open for story threads to be resolved in the future.


Great post but if i may add a thing to your no. 3, Ivelisse performance and acting was superb even after actually broking her ankle


----------



## NXme

Personal Fav - Sasha Banks Vs. Bayley - NXT Brooklyn


----------



## AT&T Stadium

My top 5:
1. KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly
2. Nakamura vs. Ibushi
3. Bayley vs. Sasha - Brooklyn
4. Tanahashi vs. Okada
5. Brock vs. Seth vs. Cena

Beyond that, the only match I really remember is, Reigns vs. Brock even though I've watched a bunch of recommended match so those six are easily my top 6.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

hgr423 said:


> Does anyone have the definitive top 10 matches of 2015?
> 
> Thanks.


If you look at the post above yours, you'll see that WF members give votes to matches they think are the very best and if you read the color code, you can see the top 10, 20, 25, w/e.


----------



## Zatiel

Sharing my top 25. I think I have a Top 110 at this point. I loved this year in wrestling.

1.	Katsuyori Shibata Vs. Kota Ibushi (July 29) - NJPW: G1 Climax Day 7
2.	Shinsuke Nakamura Vs. Kota Ibushi (January 4) - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9
3.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (August 8) - NJPW: G1 Climax Night 13
4.	Brock Lesnar Vs. Seth Rollins Vs. John Cena (January 25) - WWE: Royal Rumble
5.	KUSHIDA Vs. Kyle O'Reilly (June 7) - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Final Night
6.	Daniel Bryan Vs. Roman Reigns (February 22) - WWE: Fastlane
7.	Kazuchika Okada Vs Shinsuke Nakamura (August 15) - NJPW: G1 Climax Night 18
8.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Tomoaki Honma (November 7) - NJPW: Power Struggle
9.	Nick & Matt Jackson Vs. Angelico & Jack Evans (July 24) - PWG: Threemendous 4
10.	Roderick Strong Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (July 10) - Evolve: Evolve 45
11.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Tomoaki Honma (February 14) - NJPW: New Beginning in Sendai
12.	Becky Lynch Vs. Sasha Banks (May 20) - NXT: Unstoppable
13.	Cesaro & Tyson Kidd Vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston (April 26) - WWE: Extreme Rules
14.	Katsuyori Shibata Vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (July 5) - NJPW: Dominion
15.	Shingo Takagi, Akira Tozawa & Shachihiko Boy Vs. BxB Hulk, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid (January 16) - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate
16.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Kazuchika Okada (January 4) - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9
17.	Shingo Takagi Vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (November 1) - Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny 2015
18.	Hirooki Gotoh Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (August 9) - NJPW: G1 Climax Night 14
19.	Kairi Hojo Vs. Meiko Satomura (July 26) - Stardom: Stardom X Stardom
20.	John Cena Vs. Cesaro (June 30) - WWE: Raw
21.	AJ Styles Vs. Kota Ibushi (July 26) - NJPW: G1 Climax Day 5
22.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. AJ Styles (July 5) - NJPW: Dominion
23.	AJ Styles Vs. Kota Ibushi (April 5) - NJPW: Invasion Attack
24.	Johnny Mundo Vs. Angelico (April 1) - Lucha Underground
25.	Prince Puma Vs. Mil Muertes (August 5) - Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Brock vs Cena vs Rollins
Pentagon JR vs Vampiro
Rollins vs Lesnar vs Reigns
Seth Rollins vs John Cena Summerslam
Jimmy Havoc vs Will Osprey chapter 20
Neville vs Finn Bálor
Cena vs Cesaro 2nd time
Cena vs Owens elimination chamber
Puma vs Mundo - all night long
Finn Bálor vs Samoa Joe


HB: first Cena vs Cesaro, Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi, Bayley vs Sasha Banks, Rollins vs Sting, Puma vs Muertes, Puma vs Mundo, Fenix vs Mil Muertes grave conciquences, Kevin Owens vs Cesaro vs Rusev


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Styles/Ospreay/Scurrl from Revolution Pro Uprising 2015


----------



## Bruce L

_*2015 Global League finals
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Shelton Benjamin *(NOAH, Nov 8)_
Despite putting together a really good secontd half of 2014, Marufuji seems to be back off the wagon in terms of the sloppiness that's replaced his once-flawless execution. Fortunately, he's still very good at getting the NOAH audience (such as it is) behind him, especially against outsiders who can draw major heat. Shelton Benjamin has apparently evolved into such a guy in his time with Suzuki-Gun. This is not a true MOTYC, but I do recommend it, and that's almost entirely because Benjamin excels so much here in the unexpected role of _gaijin_ monster. He's no Vader or anything, but he's about a thousand times better than you'd think he would be in this role. ***1/2, but my recommendation is stronger than the rating.

_*NXT Championship
Finn Balor (c) vs. Samoa Joe *(NXT, TakeOver: London)_
NXT may have lost a lot of its luster when Dusty passed (and Owens and Sasha left, and Eva Marie ascended), but in the last TakeOver special of the year, Balor and Joe managed to put on the best men's match the sub-brand had all year. I feel like they've been trying to summon that "big-time puro match" feel in their main events ever since Finn has been in the title picture, but they not even going to Japan could make it happen when he was in there with Owens, whose hybrid old-school heel/modern super-athlete routine doesn't really lend itself to that sort of thing. It's right in Joe's wheelhouse, however, and the result is the closest thing WWE is probably ever going to get to the kind of match the Four Pillars of Heaven started having when they decamped to NOAH. ****, and *YES.*


----------



## NakNak

I heard that Shelton had a really good match against Suzuki, but I haven't find it):


----------



## Joeisgod

Any other matches for NOAH you all would recommend? Anything ****1/4 or above. I'm watching Suzuki vs Marufuji now and then will watch Suzuki's match with Suigura.


----------



## Bruce L

_*Johnny Gargano vs. Drew Gulak *(EVOLVE 52, Nov 7)_
*YES. *Gargano has been getting a lot of praise for his work in helping the WWN-verse transition from "his" promotion to the realm of the Grapplefuck kings, and rightly so. But man: Gulak comes up with a performance here that somehow not only matches, but surpasses, his taste in entrance themes. (He's using an instrumental version of Taylor Dayne's "Tell It to My Heart" here. Best theme ever? Yes.) He's delivered a lot of enjoyable performances up to now, but MAN does he come across as a huge fucking deal here. I haven't seen technical wrestling used this violently since Bryan Danielson was in his world-beating prime; if you told me Gulak was legitimately trying to rip Gargano's arm off, I wouldn't be stunned. And, as he did with Thatcher the show before, Gargano was beyond great at putting him over. ****1/2; a top-5 match for this year.


----------



## Ten410

NakNak said:


> I heard that Shelton had a really good match against Suzuki, but I haven't find it):


www.veoh.com/watch/v96670333CACzjbqq


----------



## NakNak

Ten410 said:


> www.veoh.com/watch/v96670333CACzjbqq


:kd
Thanks dude!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to CIMA vs. Shingo Takagi from Final Gate.*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES!

World of STARDOM Championship
Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai
STARDOM Year End Climax 2015 - Annual Final Battle 12/23

****

Another AWESOME STARDOM match. Great Year for this promotion.*


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Saw this lot yesterday. Have that Stardom match on ice.

5/20 Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks ****1/4
12/13 Tetsuya Endo vs Isami Kodaka ****1/4 
12/13 HARASHIMA & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shigehiro Irie ****1/4 Great tag match fun with one-off teams, great match layout that plays off their booking perfectly.
12/23 Taiji ishimori vs Taichi ****
12/23 Minoru Suzuki vs Naomichi Marufuji ****3/4
The culmination of a near year long build. The stakes are at their highest. Both give a tremendous effort. Suzuki is the perfect villain. The facial expressions and the way he cuts Marufuji off rings true to the story being told. The storyline behind the match intensifies the magnitude of the match and you should familiarize yourself with it as it enhances the match. Star performance from Suzuki. Small things like Marufuji's wacky offense and cold/mild Suzuki-gun interference bring it down for me slightly.
12/20 Yuji Okabayashi vs Hideoyoshi Kamitani ****
11/28 Chris Hero vs Pentagon jr. ***3/4


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Catching up on stuff at the last minute. Here are some of my recent grades. I am aiming to be a better fan next year. I want to finally give NJPW a proper chance and I want to keep up with things better than I have the past several years.

ACH, Cedric Alexander and Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks) – ROH on SBG #178 (February 14, 2015) - ★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kyle O’Reilly vs. Roderick Strong – Singles Match – ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta (February 21, 2015) - ★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish – Singles Match – ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta (February 21, 2015) - ★★★¾

Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns – WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match – WWE Fastlane (February 22, 2015) - ★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) – ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All (March 1, 2015) - ★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Fenix vs. Mil Muertes – Grave Consequences Casket Match – Lucha Underground (March 18, 2015) - ★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrew Everett vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal vs. Moose vs. Tommaso Ciampa – Six Man Mayhem Match – ROH Supercard of Honor IX (March 27, 2015) - ★★★¾

Chris Hero vs. Tommy End – Singles Match – PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique (April 3, 2015) - ★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr. – PWG World Title Match – PWG Don’t Sweat the Technique (April 3, 2015) - ★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco – Lucha Underground (April 22, 2015) - ★★★¾

Asuka vs. Emma – Singles Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: London (December 16, 2015) - ★★★¾

Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe – WWE NXT Title Match – WWE NXT TakeOver: London (December 16, 2015) - ★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles – ROH Final Battle (December 18, 2015) - ★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Corey

So most of you have listed your MOTY lists, but who ya got as Wrestler of the Year? My list:

1. AJ Styles
2. Roderick Strong
3. Seth Rollins
4. John Cena
5. Jay Lethal

Honorable mention to Will Ospreay, who I probably only saw 5-10 matches from this year but most of them were pretty god damn good. I slacked off on his viewing the last few months though. 3-5 are likely interchangeable depending on what you rank as more important (consistency, accomplishments, match quality, individual performance, etc.)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So most of you have listed your MOTY lists, but who ya got as Wrestler of the Year? My list:
> 
> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Roderick Strong
> 3. Seth Rollins
> 4. John Cena
> 5. Jay Lethal
> 
> Honorable mention to Will Ospreay, who I probably only saw 5-10 matches from this year but most of them were pretty god damn good. I slacked off on his viewing the last few months though. 3-5 are likely interchangeable depending on what you rank as more important (consistency, accomplishments, match quality, individual performance, etc.)


I'd go with:

1. Roderick Strong
2. AJ Styles
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi
4. Kota Ibushi
5. Katsuyori Shibata

It was a close battle between Strong & Styles for the #1 spot, but ended up going w/ Roddy. He had such an amazing year. Here are all the matches from him that I rated ***1/2+ in 2015:


Spoiler: ***1/2+ Roddy matches in 2015



Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 36) - ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) - ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) - ****3/4
Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Night 1) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds Night 2) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong, Hanson, Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Ray Rowe vs. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (ROH Global Wars Night 1) - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Global Wars Night 2) - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero (PWG DDT4) - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 19) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (RPW Summer Sizzler) - ****
Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bailey (PWG Mystery Vortex III) - ****
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 45) - ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII) - ***3/4
Roderick Strong, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage One) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 11/25) - ***3/4


+ Of course we haven't even seen the All-Star Weekend matches yet!

I would also given an honorable mention to Will Ospreay. He's awesome.


----------



## Corey

Damn, I totally forgot about all of New Japan. :lol Yeah Tanahashi could crack into my top 5 (or close) but I never saw any of his briefcase defeses against Naito & Fale. Had an incredible G1 though and his match with AJ is my MOTY.

Amazingly I never saw Roddy/Tanahashi either. WOTW Night 2 is probably the only major ROH show I never watched this year... Think I got burnt out of the joint shows between the two companies.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Trying to get my stuff in here for Rah's final count for the YES/RECOMMENDED matches.

KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong – Singles Match – ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 1 (May 12, 2015) - ***3/4

Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles – Singles Match – ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 1 (May 12, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong – Singles Match – ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 2 (May 13, 2015) - ****1/4 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles and The Young Bucks) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) – Six Man Tag Team Match – ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: Night 2 (May 13, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs. Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco – Lucha Underground (May 20, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma – No Count Out/No Disqualification/Iron Man Match – Lucha Underground (June 17, 2015) - ****1/4 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. – Singles Match – PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock and Shock the Nation (June 26, 2015) - ***3/4

Cage vs. The Mack – Lucha Underground (July 29, 2015) - ***3/4

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins – WWE United States Title Match – WWE Monday Night RAW #1157 (July 27, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here's my top 10 MOTY:

1) Pentagon Jr. vs. Vampiro (Ultima Lucha: Cero Miedo)
2) Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9)
3) Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Biff Busick, Trevor Lee, & Andrew Everett (PWG BOLA Night 2: Guerrilla Warfare)
4) Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles (NJPW Dominion 7.5)
5) Mil Muertes vs. Fenix (Grave Consequences)
6) Prince Puma vs. Johnny Mundo (All Night Long)
7) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 9)
8) AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW G1 Climax Day 1)
9) Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
10) EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA IMPACT: 3.13.2015)*


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

My top 10 of 2015
Nakamura vs Ibushi 1/4
Strong BJ vs Twin Towers 5/28
Meiko Satomura vs Kairi Hojo 6/14
Virus vs Dr Cerebro 8/16
Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi 12/4
Akiyama & Omori vs Shiozaki & Miyahara 8/29
Atlantis vs La Sombra 9/18
Styles vs Tanahashi 8/14
Ibushi vs Shibata 7/29
Tanahashi vs Nakamura 8/16

12/23 Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai ****1/2 
Get a load of the ego on Io. She thinks she will be cheered so much more than Meiko that she starts the match by making it all about her and getting the crowd against her. Meiko is a no frills kick your ass wrestler. She really provides a humble likeable base for these hyper-cute over indulgent personalities to bounce off of. Not on the level of her battles with Ms. Hojo but really great.
12/28 Yuji Okabayashi & Shigehiro Irie vs. Tetsuya Endo & Konnosuke Takeshita ****1/2
Irie is the loveable lose you can't help but get behind. He is constantly in a struggle to prove himself. Endo and Takeshita have been teaming for a while and have great chemistry with everybody. One of my favorite tag matches this year.


----------



## ZEROVampire

My Top 100 Wrestling Matches of 2015



Spoiler: Top



100. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (KO-D Tag Team Title) - DDT Saitama Super DDT 2/15 ***1/2

99. Máscara Dorada vs La Sombra - NJPW/CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 1/19 ***1/2

98. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Yuji Nagata (IWGP Intercontinental Title) - NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14 ***1/2

97. Sin Cara vs Cesaro - WWE Main Event 2/10 ***1/2

96. Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE Title) - EVOLVE 47 8/15 ***1/2

95. Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Johnny Gargano (EVOLVE Title) - EVOLVE 51 11/6 ***1/2

94. Go Shiozaki (c) vs Kento Miyahara (AJPW Unified Triple Crown Heavyweight Title) - AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 3/27 ***1/2

93. Atsushi Kotoge (c) vs Daisuke Harada (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title) - NOAH The First Navigation 1/24 ***1/2

92. Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (c) vs Joe Doering & Suwama (AJPW Tag Team Title) - AJPW Excite Series 2/20 ***1/2

91. Roderick Strong (c) vs Trevor Lee (PWG World Title) - PWG From Out Of Nowhere 2/27 ***1/2

90. AJ Styles (c) vs Kota Ibushi (IWGP Heavyweight Title) - NJPW Invasion Attack 4/5 ***1/2

89. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation 6/26 ***1/2

88. Chris Jericho vs Neville - WWE The Beast in the East 7/4 ***1/2

87. KUSHIDA (c) vs Ricochet (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title) - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Finals 8/16 ***1/2

86. Roderick Strong, Hanson, Raymond Rowe, Mark Briscoe & Jay Briscoe vs AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson - ROH Global Wars Night 1 5/15 ***1/2

85. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie (KO-D Tag Team Title) - DDT Max Bump 4/29 ***1/2

84. Go Shiozaki (c) vs Zeus (AJPW Unified Triple Crown Heavyweight Title) - AJPW Excite Series 2/7 ***1/2

83. AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett - ROH War of the Worlds Night 2 5/13 ***1/2

82. Masato Yoshino (c) vs Shingo Takagi (Open the Dream Gate Title) - Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate 8/16 ***1/2

81. Meiko Satomura (c) vs Mayu Iwatani (World of STARDOM Title) - STARDOM Goddesses of STARDOM 11/15 ***1/2

80. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Super Dragon vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee (Guerrilla Warfare) - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2 8/30 ***1/2

79. Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs Minoru Suzuki (GHC Heavyweight Title) - NOAH Great Voyage 2015 in Tokyo 3/15 ***1/2

78. Dragon Lee (c) vs Kamaitachi (Campeonato Mundial de Peso Ligero del CMLL) - CMLL Viernes Espectacular 12/4 ***1/2

77. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 3 7/24 ***1/2

76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 5 7/26 ***1/2

75. Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 16 8/12 ***1/2 

74. Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 12 8/7 ***1/2

73. El Hijo del Fantasma (c) vs Fénix (Campeonato Mundial de Peso Crucero de la AAA) - AAA Rey de Reyes 3/18 ***1/2

72. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title) - NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 10/12 ***1/2

71. Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (c) vs DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko (Goddesses of STARDOM Title) - STARDOM 5*STAR Grand Prix 2015 9/23 ***1/2

70. Masato Yoshino (c) vs T-Hawk (Open the Dream Gate Title) - Dragon Gate: KOBE Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015 7/20 ***1/2

69. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angélico (c) vs Cortez Castro, Mr. Cisco & Bael (Lucha Underground Trios Title, Ladder Match) - Lucha Underground 5/20 ***1/2

68. Kazushi Sakuraba vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Dominion 7.5 in Osaka Jo-Hall 7/5 ***1/2

67. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell Match) - WWE Hell in a Cell 10/25 ***1/2

66. Dragon Lee (c) vs Kamaitachi (Campeonato Mundial de Peso Ligero del CMLL) - CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 8/30 ***1/2

65. Tomohiro Ishii vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 18 8/15 ***1/2

64. Hirooki Goto (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title) - NJPW Destruction in Kobe 9/27 ***1/2

63. Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Naomichi Marufuji (GHC Heavyweight Title) - NOAH Destiny 12/23 ***1/2

62. Roderick Strong, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Tommy End, Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1 8/29 ***1/2

61.Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara (c) vs Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori (AJPW Tag Team Title) - AJPW Summer Explosion 2015 8/29 ***1/2

60. Pentagón Jr. vs Vampiro (Cero Miedo Match) - Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Part 2 8/5 ***1/2

59. Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 8 8/1 ***1/2

58. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 13 8/8 ***1/2

57. Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Title) - NOAH Great Voyage 2015 in Osaka 9/19 ***1/2

56. Atlantis vs La Sombra (Máscara vs Máscara) - CMLL 82 Aniversario 9/18 ***1/2

55. Brock Lesnar (c) vs Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title) - WWE Wrestlemania 31 3/29 ***1/2

54. Kofi Kingston & Big E (c) vs Kalisto & Sin Cara vs Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso (WWE Tag Team Title, Ladder Match) - WWE TLC 12/13 ***1/2

53. Joe Doering (c) vs Go Shiozaki (AJPW Unified Triple Crown Heavyweight Title) - AJPW New Year Wars 2015 1/3 ***1/2

52. Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 14 8/9 ***1/2

51. Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title) - NJPW Power Struggle 11/7 ***1/2

50. Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW New Japan Cup 3/15 ***1/2

49. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (ROH World Tag Team Title) - ROH 13th Anniversary Show 3/1 ***1/2

48. Prince Puma (c) vs Johnny Mundo (Lucha Underground Title, All Night Long Match) - Lucha Underground 6/17 ***1/2

47. Brock Lesnar (c) vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Title) - WWE Royal Rumble 1/25 ***1/2

46. Akira Tozawa vs Shingo Takagi - Dragon Gate: King of Gate 5/8 ***1/2

45. Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - ROH War of the Worlds Night 1 5/12 ***1/2 

44. Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Fastlane 2/22 ***1/2

43. Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka (c) vs Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste (GHC Tag Team Title) - NOAH New Year Navigation 1/10 ***1/2

42. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11 ***1/2

41. Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 5 7/26 ***1/2

40. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick - EVOLVE 40 3/27 ***3/4

39. Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Strong Heavyweight Title) - BJW Ryogokutan ~ 20th Anniversary Show 7/20 ***3/4

38. John Cena vs Kevin Owens - WWE Elimination Chamber 5/31 ***3/4

37. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 18 8/15 ***3/4 

36. BxB Hulk (c) vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Dream Gate Title) - Dragon Gate: Champion Gate in Osaka 3/1 ***3/4

35. Bárbaro Cavernario (c) vs Tritón (Campeonato Nacional de Peso Welter del CMLL) - CMLL on Cadena 3: Función Especial de Independencia 9/16 ***3/4

34. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 48 8/16 ***3/4

33. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, Roderick Strong & Super Dragon vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fènix & Angélico - PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage 3 8/31 ***3/4

32. John Cena (c) vs Cesaro (WWE United States Title) - WWE Monday Night RAW 7/6 ***3/4

31. AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero & Baretta - ROH Global Wars Night 2 5/16 ***3/4

30. AJ Styles (c) vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay (RPW British Heavyweight Title) - RPW Uprising 10/2 ***3/4

29. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY (c) vs Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora (Open the Twin Gate Title) - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Passion 4/9 ***3/4

28. Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title) - NJPW The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14 ***3/4

27. Kota Ibushi (c) vs HARASHIMA (KO-D Openweight Title) - DDT Max Bump 4/29 ***3/4

26. HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT Sweet Dreams 1/25 ***3/4

25. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Strong Heavyweight Title) - BJW 2/2 ***3/4

24. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH War of the Worlds Night 2 5/13 ****

23. Will Ospreay (c) vs Matt Sydal (RPW British Cruiserweight Title, 2/3 Falls Match) - RPW Summer Sizzler 6/14 ****

22. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV - AAA Rey de Reyes 3/18 ****

21. Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title) - NOAH Summer Navigation 7/18 ****

20. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 45 7/10 ****

19. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 17 8/14 ****

18. Prince Puma (c) vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground Title) - Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Part 2 8/5 ****

17. Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 7 7/29 ****

16. Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura (World of STARDOM Title) - STARDOM X STARDOM 7/26 ****

15. AJ Styles (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title) - NJPW Dominion 7.5 in Osaka Jo-Hall 7/5 ****

14. Mil Muertes vs Fénix (Grave Consequences Match) - Lucha Underground 3/18 ****

13. Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch (NXT Women's Title) - WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable 5/20 ****

12. Meiko Satomura (c) vs Io Shirai (World of STARDOM Title) - STARDOM Year End Climax 2015 - Annual Final Battle 12/23 ****

11. Sasha Banks (c) vs Bayley (NXT Women's Title) - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 8/22 ****

10. Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG World Title) - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 4/3 ****

9. Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura (World of STARDOM Title) - STARDOM Galaxy Stars 6/14 ****

8. Bayley (c) vs Sasha Banks (NXT Women's Title, 30 Minutes IronMan Match) - WWE NXT Takeover: Respect 10/7 ****1/4

7. Shingo Takagi (c) vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Title) - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Destiny 11/1 ****1/4

6. Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Strong Heavyweight Title) - BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 3/31 ****1/4

5. Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA - NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXII Finals 6/7 ****1/4

4. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title) - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****1/2

3. Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Tag Team Title) - BJW 5/28 ****1/2

2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW G1 Climax 25 Finals 8/16 ****1/2

1. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Kota Ibushi (IWGP Intercontinental Title) - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 1/4 ****3/4


----------



## Garmonbozia

My 2015 Match Of The Year was AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay from RPW High Stakes. I believe it's the only match that I gave a YES in here. 2015 Wrestler Of The Year was AJ Styles for me.


----------



## dezpool

Garmonbozia, did you see the 3 way with AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay Vs Marty Scrull? If not, it is certainly worth checking out. Will Ospreay has been my favorite new discovery this year. Amazing matches all around.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Yeah I've seen it, definitely a good match. Styles/Ospreay was the first time I saw Ospreay in action and what a way to catch my eye. I can't believe that he is the same age as I am.


----------



## Joeisgod

Almost done my complete MOTY list just have to watch a little more PURO and my top 25 puro matches will hopefully be released this weekend and watch PWG last couple shows. Until then here are my top 25 WWE matches of the year. Booking wise WWE has had an really horrendous year, and watching Monday Night Raw can seem as an choir to me. Match wise is an different story as WWE has put out a bunch of great matches this year! It's an great time to be an wrestling fan with what's going in WWE, ROH, Lucha Underground, NJPW, and many other promotions. Here are my top 25 WWE matches of the year.

*25) Antonio Cesaro vs. Romain Reigns (WWE Raw) *****
*24) Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (WWE Raw) *****
*23)Ladder Match- Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan vs. StarDust vs. R-Truth vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Wade Barrett vs. Luke Harper (Wrestlemania 31) **** *
*22) TLC Match- Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns (WWE TLC) *****
*21) Last Man Standing Match- Big Show vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules) *****
*20) Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam) *****
*19) Antonio Cesaro vs. John Cena (WWE Raw 06/29/15) *****
*18) Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 01/14/15) *****
*17) Samoa Joe vs. Finn Balor (NXT Takeover London) *****
*16) Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor (WWE Beast from The East) *****
*15) John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Night of Champions) *****
*14) Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Takeover Rivals) *****
*13) Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens (WWE Raw) ****1/4*
*12) Ladder Match- New Day vs. The Lucha Dragons vs. The Uso's (WWE TLC) ****1/4*
*11) Seth Rollins vs. John Cena (WWE Summerslam) ****1/4*
*10) Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (WWE Money In The Bank) ****1/4*
*9) Ladder Match- Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor (NXT Takeover Brooklyn) ****1/4*
*8) Iron Man Match- Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Respect) ****1/4*
*7) Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (WWE Battleground) ****1/4*
*6) Hell In A Cell Match- Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Hell In A Cell) ****1/4*
*5) Kevin Owens vs. John Cena (WWE Elimination Chamber) ****1/4*
*4) Lesnar vs. Cena vs. Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble) ****1/4*
*3) John Cena vs. Antonio Cesaro (WWE Raw) ****1/2*
*2) Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania 31) ****1/2*
*1) Bailey vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Takeover Brooklyn) ******​


----------



## Groovemachine

I still need to get BOLA N2 & N3 but apart from that I think I've seen most of the notable stuff this year. Here's my top 25:


AJ Styles vs Adam Cole - ROH War of the Worlds Night 1 - ****
Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 2 - ****
Kevin Owens vs John Cena - WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 - ****
Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma [Ironman Match] - Lucha Underground 6.17.15 - ****
AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay - RevPro High Stakes 2015 - ****
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival - ****
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero - PWG Mystery Vortex III - ****
Zack Sabre Jr vs Timothy Thatcher - Evolve 47 - ****
Zack Sabre Jr vs Will Ospreay - Progress Chapter 19 Day 2 - ****
Sasha Banks vs Bayley - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn - ****

10. AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurll - RevPro Uprising 2015 - ****1/4

9. Sasha Banks vs Bayley - WWE NXT Takeover: Respect - ****1/4

8. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - Evolve 45 - ****1/4

7. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG Don't Sweat The Technique - ****1/4

6. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX - ****1/4

5. Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles - NJPW G1 Glimax Day 5 - ****1/4

4. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival - ****1/4

3.Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - WWE Wrestlemania XXXI - ****1/2

2. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay - RevPro Summer Sizzler 2015 - ****1/2
*
2016 MOTY:*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom IX - ****3/4


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

*BJW - 30.12.2015
BJW Tag Team Title Match
Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryota Hama*

Late MOTYC from Big Japan
The ascension of Kamitani continues, he's not just Sekimoto's awkward chubby friend anymore. 10 days only after main eventing Death Vegas against Okabayashi, they square off again to start the match and what a start! First slap of the match = blood :mark: And of course it doesn't stay unanswered :mark: And then there's Hama, Sekimoto and Okabayashi are strong but HE'S FAT, he won't be thrown around like any Strong BJ opponent... I love that match. Second only to Xceed vs Burning Wild as tag team MOTY. STRONGLY recommended.

*****1/2 and YES!*



*And YES TO:*

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match - BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 - 31.03.2015)

Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura (World Of Stardom Title Match - Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015 - Tag 1 - 14.06.2015)

Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (c) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (AJPW World Tag Team Title Match - AJPW Summer Explosion 2015 - Tag 6 - 29.08.2015) 

AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match - NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 17 - 14.08.2015)

Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus (Producciones Sanchez - 14.08.2015)

Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match - NJPW Power Struggle 2015 - 07.11.2015)

Dr. Cerebro vs. Virus (Chilanga Mask - 16.08.2015)

Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch (WWE NXT Women's Title Match - WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable - 20.05.2015)

Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match - WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn - 22.08.2015)

Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Grave Consequences Casket Match - Lucha Underground #1 .19 - 18.03.2015)

Dragon Lee (c) vs. Kamaitachi (CMLL World Lightweight Match - CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico - 30.08.2015)

Joe Gacy (c) vs. Frankie Pickard (CZW Wired TV Title Match - CZW Dojo Wars #34 - 01.07.2015)



My top 100


----------



## The Black Mirror

*My last few for 2015. I'm finished now. Definitely looking to stay more on top of things in 2016.

Pentagon Jr. vs. Vampiro - Hardcore Match - Lucha Underground #1.39 – Ultima Lucha Part 2 (August 5, 2015) - ***3/4

Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground Title Match - Lucha Underground #1.39 - Ultima Lucha Part 2 (August 5, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks - ROH World Tag Team Title Three Way Match - ROH All Star Extravaganza VII (September 18, 2015) – ***3/4

Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. The Lucha Dragons vs. The Usos – WWE Tag Team Title Triple Threat Ladder Match - WWE TLC (December 14, 2015) - **** [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Corey

This was uploaded on Christmas day. I haven't personally watched it yet, but after the 2015 that these two had, there's no way it's anything less than great. Check it out sometime, folks.


----------

